# Some data on Covid-19 and why we're not over reacting...



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2020)

Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now
					

Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?




					medium.com


----------



## watfly (Mar 13, 2020)

I had trouble getting past this conclusion from the article.  "They will have to decide which patient gets the oxygen and which one dies."  That is fear mongering at its worst and is only going to create unnecessary panic.  This kind of panic is why 44 people died from alcohol poisoning in Iran believing that a toxic potion of industrial alcohol would prevent coronavirus.

I think the most important point of the article and what I've heard from other experts is that we have to prevent the spike or as the article calls "flattening of the curve".


----------



## outside! (Mar 13, 2020)

Very well researched and presented article. Everyone should read this.


----------



## outside! (Mar 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> "They will have to decide which patient gets the oxygen and which one dies."  That is fear mongering at its worst and is only going to create unnecessary panic.


Doctors and nurses in Italy are having to make those decisions right now. It is not fear mongering when it is true. The US response to this crisis is NOT good right now.


----------



## watfly (Mar 13, 2020)

outside! said:


> Doctors and nurses in Italy are having to make those decisions right now. It is not fear mongering when it is true. The US response to this crisis is NOT good right now.


True for Italy.  For the USA, only time will tell.  Fortunately, both of us hope I'm right!


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> True for Italy.  For the USA, only time will tell.  Fortunately, both of us hope I'm right!


The entire reason for the reaction - canceling sporting events, closing schools, not traveling on a flight, etc - is so that we can start "flattening of the curve" and prevent health care professionals from making those life/death decisions. It’s not an overreaction. If we go on about our business as usual, we would eventually be in the same situation as Italy. There is a possibility we may still get there. I’m praying we don’t.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 13, 2020)

watfly said:


> I had trouble getting past this conclusion from the article.  "They will have to decide which patient gets the oxygen and which one dies."  That is fear mongering at its worst and is only going to create unnecessary panic.  This kind of panic is why 44 people died from alcohol poisoning in Iran believing that a toxic potion of industrial alcohol would prevent coronavirus.


I don't see how that connection is warranted. The reason 44 people died from alcohol poising in Iran is that they believed a toxic potion of industrial alcohol would prevent the virus. The bad information they had was re. how to treat the virus. In fact, it seems pretty clear that lack of urgency is a primary cause of the extent of the outbreak there, not exaggeration.


----------



## watfly (Mar 13, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The entire reason for the reaction - canceling sporting events, closing schools, not traveling on a flight, etc - is so that we can start "flattening of the curve" and prevent health care professionals from making those life/death decisions. It’s not an overreaction. If we go on about our business as usual, we would eventually be in the same situation as Italy. There is a possibility we may still get there. I’m praying we don’t.


As I mentioned in my previous post, I think the concept of "flattening the curve" is valid and most measures taken do date, while severe, are probably justified.  Although, I'm skeptical about the necessity and benefit of closing down grade schools for the same reasons that the Governor of New York has chosen not to do so.

However, telling people that doctors are going to be walking down hallways of hospitals determining who lives or dies is hyperbolic and not helpful.   If that is truly going to happen as the author of the article authoritatively claims (neither he or I are medical professionals), we should shut down everything and everyone should remain quarantined at home for a long time.

I will admit I'm jaded from the hyperbole from the other previous health scares, particularly the swine flu pandemic that was going to wipe us out.  Its hard not to wonder if this is not another case of "crying wolf".  Time will tell.

In the meantime, I wish everyone the best health.  For myself and my family, we will wash our hands diligently, avoid people with coughs, not fall victims to the widespread panic and live our lives as normal as humanly possible while trying to track down some toilet paper.  Oh, and listen to Dr. Fauci, he's a stud.

Take care.


----------



## BIGD (Mar 13, 2020)

I don’t know how a virus ended up being a partisan issue but it sure has become one.  Party lines and opinions on this virus are completely aligned.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> However, telling people that doctors are going to be walking down hallways of hospitals determining who lives or dies is hyperbolic and not helpful.   If that is truly going to happen as the author of the article authoritatively claims (neither he or I are medical professionals), we should shut down everything and everyone should remain quarantined at home for a long time.


Oh, it's truly happening. Read this article written by Newt Gingrich, who happens to live in Italy, as his wife is an ambassador to the Vatican. https://www.newsweek.com/newt-gingrich-i-am-italy-amid-coronavirus-crisis-america-must-act-now-act-big-opinion-1492270

He's seeing firsthand what we're trying to prevent with these measures, and it does include doctors who are deciding who will live and die. He's a Republican, not a member of the media, and he's saying that these extreme measures are not an overreaction and that the time to act is now.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 14, 2020)

There's a new study coming out suggesting that the bands of temperature really do help the thing spread.  China's recovery may not just be because of social distancing but also because it's weather in the south has gotten warmer.  It also explains why Iran got hit so severely but Singapore and Bangkok despite having been hit earlier didn't get to that point. Southern Italy outside the band is also not getting hit as hard as northern Italy.  Places really far north like Canada, Scandinavia and Moscow not yet.  If true, LA will get hit but not as hard....Seattle, New York, Boston, London, Paris, Berlin are in for a world of hurt the coming weeks.









						Could COVID-19 Be Especially Dangerous in Boston's Weather? This Study Suggests So
					

"If this theory can be tested and proved, then we can say, okay, we've got to be really careful of Boston," one of its authors said.




					www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Butt-Head (Mar 15, 2020)

Coronavirus Dashboard
					

Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




					ncov2019.live


----------



## blam (Mar 15, 2020)

Unless this thing has a vaccine, isnt' it true that some of us healthy ones would eventually need to be infected? I am reminded of controlled burn during wildfires. If none of us are infected, then we are just fresh fuel for the virus. But if enough of us are slowly infected, we form a "used" fuel then the virus eventually dies out as it runs of of healthy people to transmit.


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 16, 2020)

watfly said:


> True for Italy.  For the USA, only time will tell.  Fortunately, both of us hope I'm right!


It's actually happening in Seattle right now.  How our country doesn't have more ventilators is a mystery.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239244995162324994


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 16, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I don’t know how a virus ended up being a partisan issue but it sure has become one.  Party lines and opinions on this virus are completely aligned.


It's a partisan issue because the President is more worried about his re-election chances than if people live. He called this thing a hoax two weeks ago and even yesterday contradicted his own health experts saying young people have nothing to worry about. Ironically, had he lead from the beginning and said that he was going to make tough decisions, defer to the experts, etc., it would have likely secured victory for him even with the market tanking.


----------



## baldref (Mar 16, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> It's a partisan issue because the President is more worried about his re-election chances than if people live. He called this thing a hoax two weeks ago and even yesterday contradicted his own health experts saying young people have nothing to worry about. Ironically, had he lead from the beginning and said that he was going to make tough decisions, defer to the experts, etc., it would have likely secured victory for him even with the market tanking.


it's a partisan issue because sheep like you say shit like this, regurgitating CNN, The Post and the Times. let it go and take care of business.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 16, 2020)

Trump resign—watch the stock market stabilize. No leadership, just a liar


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

baldref said:


> it's a partisan issue because sheep like you say shit like this, regurgitating CNN, The Post and the Times. let it go and take care of business.


It looks like you are feeling uncomfortable with your position.  

Had enough t yet?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Trump resign—watch the stock market stabilize. No leadership, just a liar


I'm not sure how the market will respond to Pence as leader.


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 16, 2020)

baldref said:


> it's a partisan issue because sheep like you say shit like this, regurgitating CNN, The Post and the Times. let it go and take care of business.


Not sure what part of what I said isn't correct.  Did he not call it a democratic hoax two weeks ago?  Did he not contradict his own health expert at a press conference yesterday and say that young people have nothing to worry about?  Has he not repeatedly said this is going to blow over?

Contradict him with Ohio Republican Gov Mike DeWine who made very tough, but correct choices to shut down schools, bars, etc and is taking this seriously. 

You can love Trump, hate Trump or be indifferent, but if you think he's handled this well, your head is in the sand.  We need a national strategy and we don't have that.  And because Trump has played this down it's hurting our entire recovery as a nation.


----------



## baldref (Mar 16, 2020)

baaa. baaa.....


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

baldref said:


> baaa. baaa.....


Have you noticed how many Republicans are abandoning your flock now that they are seeing the real consequences of blindly following t?


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

College wrestling association ignores coronavirus warnings, holds national tournament anyway
					

The National Collegiate Wrestling Association held its national championships this weekend, despite major concerns about the spread of COVID-19, a strain




					www.statesman.com
				




Unfortunately, stupidity and denial has been mainstreamed in this country, so "flattening the curve," which seems to be the goal in protecting our Healthcare system, is made more difficult.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> College wrestling association ignores coronavirus warnings, holds national tournament anyway
> 
> 
> The National Collegiate Wrestling Association held its national championships this weekend, despite major concerns about the spread of COVID-19, a strain
> ...


"...we’re going to operate on faith rather than fear."


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you noticed how many Republicans are abandoning your flock now that they are seeing the real consequences of blindly following t?


We're at 1.8% mortality rate and still falling right now with the elderly and people with existing health problems still bringing the percentage up, only 66 killed all over 60 with a majority over 70. I see more democrats shifting from scared to blaming trump for not enough test kits.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 16, 2020)

Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com
				




"In context, Trump did not say in the passage above that the virus itself was a hoax. He instead said that Democrats’ criticism of his administration’s response to it was a hoax. "

I'm disappointed both Biden and Trump are politicizing this.   I'm happy Trump and the House were able to come up with an emergency package.  Let us see people on all sides work together, from our citizens to our politicians.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We're at 1.8% mortality rate and still falling right now with the elderly and people with existing health problems still bringing the percentage up, only 66 killed all over 60 with a majority over 70. I see more democrats shifting from scared to blaming trump for not enough test kits.


This rate is based on testing.   If we make the assumption, and many scientist have, that 3-5 times as many people have it as compared to the testing numbers(I received a note from my health care provider that it could be 10x) then the mortality rate is dramatically lower, which is good news for everyone.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We're at 1.8% mortality rate and still falling right now with the elderly and people with existing health problems still bringing the percentage up, only 66 killed all over 60 with a majority over 70. I see more democrats shifting from scared to blaming trump for not enough test kits.


I agree about the dying being older and compromised. And you're correct that Trump completely blew it on the test kits...
These are facts. So is the exponential growth of the illness and the stupidity of people (OK governor, Devin Nunes, my post above) who ignore Dr. Fauci of Trump's administration and all other experts who insist on social distancing.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> I agree about the dying being older and compromised. And you're correct that Trump completely blew it on the test kits...
> These are facts. So is the exponential growth of the illness and the stupidity of people (OK governor, Devin Nunes, my post above) who ignore Dr. Fauci of Trump's administration and all other experts who insist on social distancing.


I'm not blaming trump at all, in fact I feel he reluctantly had to take a more stringent stance than Obama did in 2009 for the H1N1 virus.  Obama took 6 months and 1,000 people dead to declare a national emergency.  Trump did it in 2 months with only 60 dead, who probably would have died anyway if they caught the seasonal flu or pneumonia.  You can blame both presidents for not improving the system, but personally I would have relied on the previous person to fix the situation, especially when they had an additional 6-7 years in office after directly experiencing an outbreak.  And are your really blaming the president for a mistake the CDC made with their testing kits?  I guess if you blame the top no matter what happens at the lower levels.  But lets be honest, there is no vaccine, whether they get tested or not all we can do is treat the symptoms.  there is no cure.  Yes, its nice to know that the tests would have shown the public that this virus isn't as deadly as the media liked to scare us with, but people that read headlines only and not facts would have panicked anyway (mostly liberals right now).  I blame the media, especially the left leaning media.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'm not blaming trump at all, in fact I feel he reluctantly had to take a more stringent stance than Obama did in 2009 for the H1N1 virus.  Obama took 6 months and 1,000 people dead to declare a national emergency.  Trump did it in 2 months with only 60 dead, who probably would have died anyway if they caught the seasonal flu or pneumonia.  You can blame both presidents for not improving the system, but personally I would have relied on the previous person to fix the situation, especially when they had an additional 6-7 years in office after directly experiencing an outbreak.  And are your really blaming the president for a mistake the CDC made with their testing kits?  I guess if you blame the top no matter what happens at the lower levels.  But lets be honest, there is no vaccine, whether they get tested or not all we can do is treat the symptoms.  there is no cure.  Yes, its nice to know that the tests would have shown the public that this virus isn't as deadly as the media liked to scare us with, but people that read headlines only and not facts would have panicked anyway (mostly liberals right now).  I blame the media, especially the left leaning media.


Not true at all. 

"The agency said the first case was reported on April 15, 2009, and the government declared H1N1 a public health emergency on the April 26. The first test to detect the new virus was approved by the FDA two days later. Shipments of the new CDC test began May 1. "









						FACT CHECK: Trump's Accusations About The Obama Administration And Swine Flu
					

In a series of tweets, President Trump faulted former President Barack Obama's response to the H1N1 pandemic 11 years ago as his own administration faces scrutiny for its handling of the coronavirus.




					www.npr.org


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> "The agency said the first case was reported on April 15, 2009, and the government declared H1N1 a public health emergency on the April 26. The first test to detect the new virus was approved by the FDA two days later. Shipments of the new CDC test began May 1. "
> 
> ...


you must not have read what I wrote, I said National Emergency declared by the president that opens up resources to fight the outbreak.  Obama declared it in October of 2009.  go ahead and fact check that.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you must not have read what I wrote, I said National Emergency declared by the president that opens up resources to fight the outbreak.  Obama declared it in October of 2009.  go ahead and fact check that.


potayto potahto... some folks are trying really hard to deflect. Whataboutism in full effect. He hasn't been in office for 3 years. Where are the test kits.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> potayto potahto... some folks are trying really hard to deflect. Whataboutism in full effect. He hasn't been in office for 3 years. Where are the test kits?


no, just admit when you're wrong, dont spread misinformation. World health Organization (WHO) declared a public health Emergency Jan 30 for the coronavirus.  CDC announced test kits would ship feb 6.  The test kits they made were faulty.  Not the presidents fault no matter much you wish it was.  facts matter.  The facts show trump declared a national emergency faster that the previous outbreak in 2009 with only 66 deaths compared to 6 months later and 1,000+ deaths during obamas tenure.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'm not blaming trump at all, in fact I feel he reluctantly had to take a more stringent stance than Obama did in 2009 for the H1N1 virus.  Obama took 6 months and 1,000 people dead to declare a national emergency.  Trump did it in 2 months with only 60 dead, who probably would have died anyway if they caught the seasonal flu or pneumonia.  You can blame both presidents for not improving the system, but personally I would have relied on the previous person to fix the situation, especially when they had an additional 6-7 years in office after directly experiencing an outbreak.  And are your really blaming the president for a mistake the CDC made with their testing kits?  I guess if you blame the top no matter what happens at the lower levels.  But lets be honest, there is no vaccine, whether they get tested or not all we can do is treat the symptoms.  there is no cure.  Yes, its nice to know that the tests would have shown the public that this virus isn't as deadly as the media liked to scare us with, but people that read headlines only and not facts would have panicked anyway (mostly liberals right now).  I blame the media, especially the left leaning media.


You should be ashamed of yourself for spreading this twaddle.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself for spreading this twaddle.


what you call twaddle as a trump hater are facts. dispute them if you can or shut up.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, just admit when you're wrong, dont spread misinformation. World health Organization (WHO) declared a public health Emergency Jan 30 for the coronavirus.  CDC announced test kits would ship feb 6.  The test kits they made were faulty.  Not the presidents fault no matter much you wish it was.  facts matter.  The facts show trump declared a national emergency faster that the previous outbreak in 2009 with only 66 deaths compared to 6 months later and 1,000+ deaths during obamas tenure.


Are we down to zero yet?


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Are we down to zero yet?


And can everyone who wants a test get one yet?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Are we down to zero yet?


maybe you need to read more.  the mortality rate is now down to 1.8% and falling.  Germany who supposedly just went on lockdown sunday has more than 1,000 more cases than u.s. with a mortality rate of .24%. Far from 10x the lethality as the flu as the media has convinced liberals that just read headlines instead of facts and numbers.  I wonder what will happen when the only store open are grocery stores and supply stores open during limited hours like italy.  A mad rush with long lines and packed stores.  the very thing we are trying to avoid.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> And can everyone who wants a test get one yet?


everyone that wants a test huh?  would you like one today? would you like one tomorrow? would you like one a week from now? would you like one with experiencing no symptoms?  Tests don't matter except to track the number and location of where an outbreak is.  which is good. but no good for our current situation.  the fact is, and ill break this down very simple for all of you, an extremely small percentage of people out of 300 million+ people in the u.s. have this virus.  Of that small percentage an even smaller group of people actually experience symptoms.  of that smaller group percentage, only 3,599 have experienced symptoms strong enough to be tested. Of that even smaller group that got tested, only 20% with corona virus get hospitalized (that includes people in 3rd world countries that wait until the last second to be scene or have access to a doctor), of that 20%, lets say conservatively 719 people, 66 died, of that 66 all were over 60 and a majority over 70. chicken little, you can sleep easy.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 16, 2020)

When the links up for the class action law suite against CNN for spreading panic across the natio


MSK357 said:


> I'm not blaming trump at all, in fact I feel he reluctantly had to take a more stringent stance than Obama did in 2009 for the H1N1 virus.  Obama took 6 months and 1,000 people dead to declare a national emergency.  Trump did it in 2 months with only 60 dead, who probably would have died anyway if they caught the seasonal flu or pneumonia.  You can blame both presidents for not improving the system, but personally I would have relied on the previous person to fix the situation, especially when they had an additional 6-7 years in office after directly experiencing an outbreak.  And are your really blaming the president for a mistake the CDC made with their testing kits?  I guess if you blame the top no matter what happens at the lower levels.  But lets be honest, there is no vaccine, whether they get tested or not all we can do is treat the symptoms.  there is no cure.  Yes, its nice to know that the tests would have shown the public that this virus isn't as deadly as the media liked to scare us with, but people that read headlines only and not facts would have panicked anyway (mostly liberals right now).  I blame the media, especially the left leaning media.


There should be class action lawsuit brought to every liberal news media outlet who brought panic to the sheep causing a financial crisis. 

Still looking for cases where healthy patients with no underlying conditions died from the virus. It's sad when ESPN only reports that the 3 NBA players with Corona are perfectly fine yet the national rags won't. 

Medias spinning the Virus as a death sentence to all!


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 16, 2020)

I bet you two clowns are also antivaxxer nut jobs. The poor leadership from trump is what’s causing panic. Failed loser. Put Dr F up there, he’s the only smart one.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I bet you two clowns are also antivaxxer nut jobs


nope, I get my vaccines every year, you make being wrong a habit don't you?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> what you call twaddle as a trump hater are facts. dispute them if you can or shut up.


Trumpist.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I bet you two clowns are also antivaxxer nut jobs. The poor leadership from trump is what’s causing panic. Failed loser. Put Dr F up there, he’s the only smart one.


whats causing the panic is the media declaring this to be the worst outbreak ever, that its 10x more deadly than the flu.  They are proving to be wrong so far, and so are you. Many people will probably get this virus.  but its not something we should have shut down schools and businesses for.  thank the left leaning media and the people that only read headlines instead of looking at facts and numbers.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


typical response when you cant dispute facts and numbers.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> maybe you need to read more.  the mortality rate is now down to 1.8% and falling.  Germany who supposedly just went on lockdown sunday has more than 1,000 more cases than u.s. with a mortality rate of .24%. Far from 10x the lethality as the flu as the media has convinced liberals that just read headlines instead of facts and numbers.  I wonder what will happen when the only store open are grocery stores and supply stores open during limited hours like italy.  A mad rush with long lines and packed stores.  the very thing we are trying to avoid.


You spread t's twaddle without remembering that he said the number of cases (not deaths) would be down to zero in a few days?  More than few days ago?


MSK357 said:


> typical response when you cant dispute facts and numbers.


Please continue.  Those people are not laughing at you, specifically.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I bet you two clowns are also antivaxxer nut jobs. The poor leadership from trump is what’s causing panic. Failed loser. Put Dr F up there, he’s the only smart one.


Dems were preparing for 4 more years. Trump was a shoe in for re-election. When this virus hit the libs ran with it. Trumps Legacy was based on the highest stock market returns we've seen in the nation ever...... And that's gone now. The virus will be here until after the November elections and that's most truth anyone's told you since the pandemic took over.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> You spread t's twaddle without remembering that he said the number of cases (not deaths) would be down to zero in a few days?  More than few days ago?
> 
> 
> Please continue.  Those people are not laughing at you, specifically.


Even I don't take trumps words too seriously, he shoots from the hip.  I don't take words seriously no matter who it comes from.  I care about action and results.  especially from politicians.  Even you should know they will say anything to get your vote.  I care about results. so far this virus has spread very little compared to other countries and is far from a lethality that people under 65 should shut down schools and businesses for.  We need to tell the media to stop over reacting, but as the president hes caught in a catch 22. for example travel bans, they used to be racist, now they arent strict enough.  no satisfying dems.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Dems were preparing for 4 more years. Trump was a shoe in for re-election. When this virus hit the libs ran with it. Trumps Legacy was based on the highest stock market returns we've seen in the nation ever...... And that's gone now. The virus will be here until after the November elections and that's most truth anyone's told you since the pandemic took over.


All the Dems in Europe, Asia, and all other parts of the world that are shutting down, quarantining entire countries, and not allowing large groups to congregate? Which American Dems shut down the St. Patricks celebration in Ireland? Soros? World wide Dem conspiracy theory.... nuts.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> typical response when you cant dispute facts and numbers.


China is a good place to start because they have passed the crest of their infection and are on the down side of the slope.   Out of their 80,860 confirmed cases, there have been 3213 deaths, which is 3.98%.  However, there are only 67,490 listed as "recovered", so the number of deaths in those conformed cases will be higher eventually - if all those so far confirmed but not yet recovered were to die from it, the rate would be 20.33%.  That is unrealistically high, but it allows us to bracket the death rates as between 3.98% snd 20.33% - in China where they had no advance warning and the government tried to resist early warnings as bad for business.  

How bad will it be here?  Not as bad as that because we could see it coming and are taking rational steps to limit the speed of infection, but not "down to zero" by any stretch of the imagination.  

It is now your turn to blame Obama for this whole mess.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Dems were preparing for 4 more years. Trump was a shoe in for re-election. When this virus hit the libs ran with it. Trumps Legacy was based on the highest stock market returns we've seen in the nation ever...... And that's gone now. The virus will be here until after the November elections and that's most truth anyone's told you since the pandemic took over.


I want to know why you think t was a shoo-in* for re-election.  

*Please note the correction to an ancient idiom.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> All the Dems in Europe, Asia, and all other parts of the world that are shutting down, quarantining entire countries, and not allowing large groups to congregate? Which American Dems shut down the St. Patricks celebration in Ireland? Soros? World wide Dem conspiracy theory.... nuts.


LOL. As I said earlier, ignorance and denial have been mainstreamed here now.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 16, 2020)

Dummy: “the President shoots from the hip. I love him.” “Obama’s fault.” “Dems are so jealous of trump.”


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I want to know why you think t was a shoo-in* for re-election.
> 
> *Please note the correction to an ancient idiom.


Thanks. Voice to text but at least we know the grammar police are out in full force this morning. 

Trumps poll numbers were stronger then ever with a surging economy but hey Believe what you want just like when Hillary was going to win in a landslide.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> China is a good place to start because they have passed the crest of their infection and are on the down side of the slope.   Out of their 80,860 confirmed cases, there have been 3213 deaths, which is 3.98%.  However, there are only 67,490 listed as "recovered", so the number of deaths in those conformed cases will be higher eventually - if all those so far confirmed but not yet recovered were to die from it, the rate would be 20.33%.  That is unrealistically high, but it allows us to bracket the death rates as between 3.98% snd 20.33% - in China where they had no advance warning and the government tried to resist early warnings as bad for business.
> 
> How bad will it be here?  Not as bad as that because we could see it coming and are taking rational steps to limit the speed of infection, but not "down to zero" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> It is now your turn to blame Obama for this whole mess.


1. china is a bad place to compare.  mortality rate is significantly different, its pretty obvious why (healthcare system, rural areas, etc)   Even with using china as an example, I'm glad you see its not as serious as previous outbreaks and no where near as serious as the media claims.

2. I never blamed Obama.  I blamed the media.  I'm just awestruck that people have such a short term memory of the outbreak in 2009.  That we didn't have a lockdown and it spread significantly more and killed significantly more.  80% of the infected were under 65 which is people in school and workforce.  Cant you see the media is handling this the complete opposite from 2009?  that if we did a lockdown, it should have been for H1N1 and not a virus for seniors with health problems?  the only people that need to be locked down for this virus are seniors and even that is overblown for 66 deaths.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Dummy: “the President shoots from the hip. I love him.” “Obama’s fault.” “Dems are so jealous of trump.”


there you go spreading misinformation. cant dispute facts and numbers so you result to idiocy. So happy I left the democratic party.  I got tired of reading headlines and started looking at facts. you should do the same.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Thanks. Voice to text but at least we know the grammar police are out in full force this morning.
> 
> Trumps poll numbers were stronger then ever with a surging economy but hey Believe what you want just like when Hillary was going to win in a landslide.


Trump's poll numbers showed him on the negative side of job approval and losing in Novemeber to every Democrat who said they were running.  Even Rasmussen Reports, notorious for being on the Republican side of almost any issue ("It all depends on what questions you ask and who you ask them to") has struggled to keep t above 50% approval.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 1. china is a bad place to compare.  mortality rate is significantly different, its pretty obvious why (healthcare system, rural areas, etc)   Even with using china as an example, I'm glad you see its not as serious as previous outbreaks and no where near as serious as the media claims.
> 
> 2. I never blamed Obama.  I blamed the media.  I'm just awestruck that people have such a short term memory of the outbreak in 2009.  That we didn't have a lockdown and it spread significantly more and killed significantly more.  80% of the infected were under 65 which is people in school and workforce.  Cant you see the media is handling this the complete opposite from 2009?  that if we did a lockdown, it should have been for H1N1 and not a virus for seniors with health problems?  the only people that need to be locked down for this virus are seniors and even that is overblown for 66 deaths.


"I never blamed Obama" followed by criticism of the 2009 H1N1 response.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Trump's poll numbers showed him on the negative side of job approval and losing in Novemeber to every Democrat who said they were running.  Even Rasmussen Reports, notorious for being on the Republican side of almost any issue ("It all depends on what questions you ask and who you ask them to") has struggled to keep t above 50% approval.


you're right, maybe this time the poll numbers will actually reflect who wins the presidents. lol. Remember? landslide victory for Hillary?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> "I never blamed Obama" followed by criticism of the 2009 H1N1 response.


I stated facts, you took it as criticism. I never blamed Obama for Coronavirus. I don't even think its that serious to blame anyone for.  I didnt even blame obama for H1N1.  The seasonal flu is way worse statistically. The only reason I brought up Obama was that this hysteria over coronavirus is way worse than 2009 when the H1N1 was worse in every aspect.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 1. china is a bad place to compare.  mortality rate is significantly different, its pretty obvious why (healthcare system, rural areas, etc)   Even with using china as an example, I'm glad you see its not as serious as previous outbreaks and no where near as serious as the media claims.
> 
> 2. I never blamed Obama.  I blamed the media.  I'm just awestruck that people have such a short term memory of the outbreak in 2009.  That we didn't have a lockdown and it spread significantly more and killed significantly more.  80% of the infected were under 65 which is people in school and workforce.  Cant you see the media is handling this the complete opposite from 2009?  that if we did a lockdown, it should have been for H1N1 and not a virus for seniors with health problems?  the only people that need to be locked down for this virus are seniors and even that is overblown for 66 deaths.


Didn't Trump ban all flights coming in from Europe a few days ago? Was that the media? Didn't Trump declare a national emergency? Was that the media? Didn't the administration say yesterday (Dr. Fauci) that it's possible that millions can die from this? Are you mad at the media for reporting these things?


----------



## Zen (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Even I don't take trumps words too seriously, he shoots from the hip.  I don't take words seriously no matter who it comes from.  I care about action and results.  especially from politicians.  Even you should know they will say anything to get your vote.  I care about results. so far this virus has spread very little compared to other countries and is far from a lethality that people under 65 should shut down schools and businesses for.  We need to tell the media to stop over reacting, but as the president hes caught in a catch 22. for example travel bans, they used to be racist, now they arent strict enough.  no satisfying dems.


The numbers are not correct due to lack of testing.  Korea was testing 20K a day where the US has only issued ~13.8K total tests (as of a few days ago).  We lack test kits and lab capacity to process the results.  I have many doctor friends who can't issue tests even when they suspect it because they have to prioritize more serious cases.  We don't know the true situation.  I wanted to add that, though clearly nothing is going to convince you these precautions are necessary vs. a media driven over reaction.  If people don't respond to you - it may more be 'what's the point' vs. 'your data and facts 
shut them down'.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> China is a good place to start because they have passed the crest of their infection and are on the down side of the slope.   Out of their 80,860 confirmed cases, there have been 3213 deaths, which is 3.98%.


Does anyone believe that only 80K people had the virus?   









						Coronavirus outbreak may infect 500,000 in Wuhan alone before it peaks
					

Currently, the true number of people exposed to the 2019-nCoV virus in Wuhan “may be vastly underestimated,” researchers at the University of Basel in Switzerland said in a study published Friday.




					fortune.com
				




"The new coronavirus might have infected at least 500,000 people in Wuhan, the Chinese city at the epicenter of the global outbreak, by the time it peaks in coming weeks. But most of those people won’t know it. "


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

Zen said:


> The numbers are not correct due to lack of testing.  Korea was testing 20K a day where the US has only issued ~13.8K total tests (as of a few days ago).  We lack test kits and lab capacity to process the results.  I have many doctor friends who can't issue tests even when they suspect it because they have to prioritize more serious cases.  We don't know the true situation.  I wanted to add that, though clearly nothing is going to convince you these precautions are necessary vs. a media driven over reaction.  If people don't respond to you - it may more be 'what's the point' vs. 'your data and facts
> shut them down'.


BTW, when I mentioned the college wrestling tournament and how stupidity and denial of facts have gone mainstream, I didn't mention  Trump politics. LOLOL!


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you're right, maybe this time the poll numbers will actually reflect who wins the presidents. lol. Remember? landslide victory for Hillary?


I missed that.  The analysis I trusted (538.com) showed  no clear winner and several states "too close to call" right before the election.

I was never a big Hillary fan - too partisan and I found her speaking style unconvincing.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Trump's poll numbers showed him on the negative side of job approval and losing in Novemeber to every Democrat who said they were running.  Even Rasmussen Reports, notorious for being on the Republican side of almost any issue ("It all depends on what questions you ask and who you ask them to") has struggled to keep t above 50% approval.


Show me some actual data...... And don't tell me cnn and la times are your source


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Show me some actual data...... And don't tell me cnn and la times are your source











						President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				












						RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls
					

RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> When the links up for the class action law suite against CNN for spreading panic across the natio
> 
> There should be class action lawsuit brought to every liberal news media outlet who brought panic to the sheep causing a financial crisis.
> 
> ...


Very impressive how you know more than all of the health experts in the world.  Just stunningly impressive.  May I share this post with twitter.com/BadLegalTakes


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 16, 2020)

According to one of the companies we do business with in Vegas casinos closed.   350K people layed off.   Ouch.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I missed that.  The analysis I trusted (538.com) showed  no clear winner and several states "too close to call" right before the election.
> 
> I was never a big Hillary fan - too partisan and I found her speaking style unconvincing.


I think you're getting confused.  the too close to call was after voting started and trump was winning.  before the votes started coming in Hillary was leading in all major polls.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

Zen said:


> The numbers are not correct due to lack of testing.  Korea was testing 20K a day where the US has only issued ~13.8K total tests (as of a few days ago).  We lack test kits and lab capacity to process the results.  I have many doctor friends who can't issue tests even when they suspect it because they have to prioritize more serious cases.  We don't know the true situation.  I wanted to add that, though clearly nothing is going to convince you these precautions are necessary vs. a media driven over reaction.  If people don't respond to you - it may more be 'what's the point' vs. 'your data and facts
> shut them down'.


you are correct, the numbers are not correct. the more people we test, the lower the mortality rate of this virus.  last I checked its down to 1.7% and falling in the u.s. with elderly people with health issues keeping the percentage higher than it should be.  mind you these elderly people with health issues are easily susceptible to the seasonal flu and pneumonia which would have killed them as well.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Didn't Trump ban all flights coming in from Europe a few days ago? Was that the media? Didn't Trump declare a national emergency? Was that the media? Didn't the administration say yesterday (Dr. Fauci) that it's possible that millions can die from this? Are you mad at the media for reporting these things?


the administration, no matter republican or democrat, would have to take the strictest precautions, they are also influenced by the public.  The public unfortunately are in hysteria because of the media.  Since you have a poor memory, 2009 was worse outbreak.  1,000+ people died after 6 months after the first u.s. case of H1N1 before Obama declared a national emergency.  Fact. no shutdown of businesses and schools like you are seeing now.  no where near the panic.  Trump like I said before is in a catch 22. liberals said travel bans were racist remember?  Now liberals were saying travel bans were not strict enough because citizens could still come back.  there is no satisfying people like you.  because the public is in hysteria, any administration would have complied with stricter precautions. your welcome.  you got what you wanted.  ruined economy and all.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the administration, no matter republican or democrat, would have to take the strictest precautions, they are also influenced by the public.  The public unfortunately are in hysteria because of the media.  Since you have a poor memory, 2009 was worse outbreak.  1,000+ people died after 6 months after the first u.s. case of H1N1 before Obama declared a national emergency.  Fact. no shutdown of businesses and schools like you are seeing now.  no where near the panic.  Trump like I said before is in a catch 22. liberals said travel bans were racist remember?  Now liberals were saying travel bans were not strict enough because citizens could still come back.  there is no satisfying people like you.  because the public is in hysteria, any administration would have complied with stricter precautions. your welcome.  you got what you wanted.  ruined economy and all.


Would you like a moment to collect your thoughts?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I think you're getting confused.  the too close to call was after voting started and trump was winning.  before the votes started coming in Hillary was leading in all major polls.


It was within a few days before the election.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 16, 2020)

We will never know for sure if the actions that have been taken results in less deaths in the world or if they were too aggressive.   We will only know if these actions were not enough.  We will also not know the true mortality rate for some time since government agencies will look back and estimate the amount of people that were infected and include them with the number of confirmed cases.   This is what is done for all other diseases and pandemics.   While shutdown the entire world for amount of confirmed cases and deaths so far can seems crazy to some, especially compared to previous events, we live in this social media world.  Once the herd starts marching you will get trampled if you try to go in the opposite direction.   Regardless of your beliefs the best thing you can do is follow all advice and help make sure the world returns to some sense of normalcy as soon as possible.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> It was within a few days before the election.


Good news for you and your cronies, Espy.  I watched the debate last night and Bernie Magoo cleared ALL of this up.  It's only Ebola.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> It was within a few days before the election.


Even if you are right, which you're not, the polls were wrong. Period.


----------



## wc_baller (Mar 16, 2020)

Dr. Fauci, the guy you referred to the other day as a "stud", says it's not an overreaction. Is he still a "stud"?









						Fauci: 'If it looks like you're overreacting, you're probably doing the right thing'
					

National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Director Anthony Fauci said Sunday that it was better to err on the side of caution in coronavirus mitigation, even if the steps taken appear to be an overreaction.




					thehill.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Dr. Fauci, the guy you referred to the other day as a "stud", says it's not an overreaction. Is he still a "stud"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm kinda thinking he's gone a little power mad.....
A tinge of Napoleon lurking ....*


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the administration, no matter republican or democrat, would have to take the strictest precautions, they are also influenced by the public.  The public unfortunately are in hysteria because of the media.  Since you have a poor memory, 2009 was worse outbreak.  1,000+ people died after 6 months after the first u.s. case of H1N1 before Obama declared a national emergency.  Fact. no shutdown of businesses and schools like you are seeing now.  no where near the panic.  Trump like I said before is in a catch 22. liberals said travel bans were racist remember?  Now liberals were saying travel bans were not strict enough because citizens could still come back.  there is no satisfying people like you.  because the public is in hysteria, any administration would have complied with stricter precautions. your welcome.  you got what you wanted.  ruined economy and all.


You sound like a nut.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound like a nut.


*Nah....he posted the TRUTH and you are the nut.*
*
How's that Pension Plan " Messy " Financial.
How are those over encumbered pieces of " Real Estate " you sucked
money out of....

Owwww.....that's gotta hurt.
*
*Just don't stand close to the ledge, some bleeder might bump you off.*


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nah....he posted the TRUTH and you are the nut.*
> 
> *How's that Pension Plan " Messy " Financial.
> How are those over encumbered pieces of " Real Estate " you sucked
> ...


Down by a lot! But the nut (I mean, not totally insane like you, but a nut nonetheless) says I got what I wanted..."ruined economy and all."
Stupidity gone mainstream...


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 16, 2020)

More to come. You can bank on California shutting down for 14 days and then asking for huge federal bail outs. IMO a full state closure will be the next Domino to fall and of course being in California we love to be the first at everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the administration, no matter republican or democrat, would have to take the strictest precautions, they are also influenced by the public.  The public unfortunately are in hysteria because of the media.  Since you have a poor memory, 2009 was worse outbreak.  1,000+ people died after 6 months after the first u.s. case of H1N1 before Obama declared a national emergency.  Fact. no shutdown of businesses and schools like you are seeing now.  no where near the panic.  Trump like I said before is in a catch 22. liberals said travel bans were racist remember?  Now liberals were saying travel bans were not strict enough because citizens could still come back.  there is no satisfying people like you.  because the public is in hysteria, any administration would have complied with stricter precautions. your welcome.  you got what you wanted.  ruined economy and all.


The nutcase I know said it was 6,000 deaths, maybe he's deeper in the fascist fever swamp than you? You need to do better . . . or is it worse in your nutcase?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> More to come. You can bank on California shutting down for 14 days and then asking for huge federal bail outs. IMO a full state closure will be the next Domino to fall and of course being in California we love to be the first at everything.


Why don't you move out of California?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound like a nut.


Cant argue with facts, so straight to insults again. you need to reevaluate your life. lol.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Down by a lot! But the nut (I mean, not totally insane like you, but a nut nonetheless) says I got what I wanted..."ruined economy and all."
> Stupidity gone mainstream...


you want a lock down for 66 elderly with health problems killed.  Enough sheep like you that cry about it the government will comply.  After al we elect them.  The media says coronavirus is much worse than swine flu.  Swine flu killed over 12,000.  I bet you that less than 12,000 will die. lets come back to this in a year.  but of course youll have your excuses.  If less than 12,000 people die, I bet you wouldn't even thank the current administration.  That's what I mean about a catch 22. there is no pleasing sheep when the media  tells you how to feel.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Down by a lot! But the nut (I mean, not totally insane like you, but a nut nonetheless) says I got what I wanted..."ruined economy and all."
> Stupidity gone mainstream...


Well, if you're a democrat, this is exactly what you wanted.  That's why they started blaming Trump for everything before it really even got sufficient coverage.  Like blaming him for making CDC cuts.  Nevermind that it wasn't his idea... he just signed off on it.  I love how liberals bitch at Trump for not making cuts and then bitch when his crystal ball didn't see this virus coming 2-years in advance.  Amazing!  Biden thinks he's running for the Senate and Bernard called it 'Ebola' three times last night.  Trouble is, you can't make this hysteria last until November and voting America sees right through the Corona hail mary.  That's a good thing... the 2 muppets will do nothing but ruin all the good we've seen the last few years.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if you're a democrat, this is exactly what you wanted.  That's why they started blaming Trump for everything before it really even got sufficient coverage.  Like blaming him for making CDC cuts.  Nevermind that it wasn't his idea... he just signed off on it.  I love how liberals bitch at Trump for not making cuts and then bitch when his crystal ball didn't see this virus coming 2-years in advance.  Amazing!  Biden thinks he's running for the Senate and Bernard called it 'Ebola' three times last night.  Trouble is, you can't make this hysteria last until November and voting America sees right through the Corona hail mary.  That's a good thing... the 2 muppets will do nothing but ruin all the good we've seen the last few years.
> 
> View attachment 6667


These are Trump quotes.
Which one is your favorite?
I like the ones from 2/24-2/27 the best.

January 22: “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”

February 2: “We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”

February 21: “Democrats are trying to use the coronavirus to damage me and this is their new hoax.”

February 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”
February 25: “CDC and my Administration are doing a GREAT job of handling Coronavirus.”
February 25: “I think that's a problem that’s going to go away… They have studied it. They know very much. In fact, we’re very close to a vaccine.”
February 26: “The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”
February 26: “We're going very substantially down, not up.”
February 27: “One day it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”
February 28: “We're ordering a lot of supplies. We're ordering a lot of, uh, elements that frankly we wouldn't be ordering unless it was something like this. But we're ordering a lot of different elements of medical.”
March 2: “You take a solid flu vaccine, you don't think that could have an impact, or much of an impact, on corona?”
March 2: “A lot of things are happening, a lot of very exciting things are happening and they’re happening very rapidly.”
March 4: “If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know, sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”
March 5: “I NEVER said people that are feeling sick should go to work.”
March 5: “The United States… has, as of now, only 129 cases… and 11 deaths. We are working very hard to keep these numbers as low as possible!”
March 6: “I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down… a tremendous job at keeping it down.”
March 6: “Anybody right now, and yesterday, anybody that needs a test gets a test. They’re there. And the tests are beautiful…. the tests are all perfect like the letter was perfect. The transcription was perfect. Right? This was not as perfect as that but pretty good.”
March 6: “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
March 6: “I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault.”
March 8: “We have a perfectly coordinated and fine tuned plan at the White House for our attack on CoronaVirus.”
March 9: “This blindsided the world.”
March 13: "I take no responsibility."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> These are Trump quotes.
> Which one is your favorite?
> I like the ones from 2/24-2/27 the best.
> 
> ...


Wow... not much going on in your world today, is there?  You're right... we should be following the guy that thinks he's running for the senate on Super Thursday.  Except I'm a tad worried about him taking my AR-14.  Or better yet... let's elect the socialist that wants open borders, "free everything" and no realistic way of paying for all that good socialism.  But let's be honest... you clowns hate everything Trump does and everything he doesn't do.  Every thing he says and everything he doesn't say.  You're still wounded from 2016... I get it.

You know what's most entertaining?  The fact that you spend 2 hours typing a Trump bio but can't find a candidate to beat him.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... not much going on in your world today, is there?  You're right... we should be following the guy that thinks he's running for the senate on Super Thursday.  Except I'm a tad worried about him taking my AR-14.  Or better yet... let's elect the socialist that wants open borders, "free everything" and no realistic way of paying for all that good socialism.  But let's be honest... you clowns hate everything Trump does and everything he doesn't do.  Every thing he says and everything he doesn't say.  You're still wounded from 2016... I get it.
> 
> You know what's most entertaining?  The fact that you spend 2 hours typing a Trump bio but can't find a candidate to beat him.


You didn't pick! If I had to pick one, I'd go with February 26th. He's lucky to have so many folks valuing stupidity and denial. Ahem...


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Even if you are right, which you're not, the polls were wrong. Period.


I guess "Period" means you are done with any rational discussion.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I guess "Period" means you are done with any rational discussion.


No, rational discussion would be looking at the facts, in this case the polls. I dont know how it can be anymore obvious, the polls were wrong. You are wrong. If you were rational, this image would be the end of the discussion.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Down by a lot! But the nut (I mean, not totally insane like you, but a nut nonetheless) says I got what I wanted..."ruined economy and all."
> Stupidity gone mainstream...


*I'll bet... and you ain't seen shit yet if you let your Democratic cohorts drag this*
*economy straight down the shitter with their " Orange Man Bad " agenda....
To accomplish their goal, they will completely tank the economy....Yes they will.

RESIST !
*
*TELL THE GOVERNOR OF CALIFORNIA AND EVERY 
POLITICIAN SUPPORTING HIS LIES TO GO TO HELL !!!*


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No, rational discussion would be looking at the facts, in this case the polls. I dont know how it can be anymore obvious, the polls were wrong. You are wrong. If you were rational, this image would be the end of the discussion.


Final results are Clinton +2.3 -- not exactly a landslide, and reasonably close to her popular vote victory.

And where is fivethirtyeight.com, which I already cited as my most trustworthy source?  They didn't rely on a national vote prediction but instead analyze every electoral vote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No, rational discussion would be looking at the facts, in this case the polls. I dont know how it can be anymore obvious, the polls were wrong. You are wrong. If you were rational, this image would be the end of the discussion.


Polls? Like the national polls that said Hillary had a small advantage nationally, amounting to almost 3 million votes? . . . . but we don't vote nationally. So in three key states trump won those three by around 77,000 votes total while losing the " popular" or national vote by almost 3 million votes . . . or things would different and we would arguably be much, much better off with a steady, seasoned, reasonable hand on the tiller.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No, rational discussion would be looking at the facts, in this case the polls. I dont know how it can be anymore obvious, the polls were wrong. You are wrong. If you were rational, this image would be the end of the discussion.


Your ignorance is bliss for you, just believe what you are told to.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 16, 2020)

MSK: “the only people that need to be locked down for this virus are seniors and even that is overblown for 66 deaths.”

The problem with you Fox News dummies is you follow trump like sheep and then he leaves you hanging again and again. Y’all were getting his back and apologizing for trump this morning, and this afternoon he is calling for lockdowns, banning gatherings over ten people, closing schools, etc., the same shit Gov Newsome called for earlier.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Video emerges showing Trump talking about cutting pandemic team in 2018, despite saying last week 'I didn't know about it'
					

Video appears to contradict president's claim of ignorance about the cuts




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your ignorance is bliss for you, just believe what you are told to.


really? lets be honest. you thought Hillary would win. you believed what you were told.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 17, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> MSK: “the only people that need to be locked down for this virus are seniors and even that is overblown for 66 deaths.”
> 
> The problem with you Fox News dummies is you follow trump like sheep and then he leaves you hanging again and again. Y’all were getting his back and apologizing for trump this morning, and this afternoon he is calling for lockdowns, banning gatherings over ten people, closing schools, etc., the same shit Gov Newsome called for earlier.


theres no satisfying you all. this virus is not that serious.  the thing that made this situation serious is the media and the panic.  the media has been pushing for stronger action and a lockdown.  The presidents hand was forced. lets be honest, what if he kept saying chill, this virus isn't killing a bunch of people, just the elderly and poor health? well, he basically did that and the media attacked him saying he doesn't believe the virus was real when he said fake news. the media and the manipulated public got what they asked for, a stronger response. be honest, no matter what he does, you will complain. 

let me ask this, do you all think this will kill more people than the seasonal flu? do you think this will kill more than the swine flu? this virus is airborne and a lot of people with get it, but it will not kill a lot of people.  that is my prediction.  the left asked for a stronger response.  you all got it. why are you mad now? this is supposed to be worse than 2009 according to the media.  lets see.  lets see if the pandemic caused by the media was worth it.  lets see if the panic that forced the administration to emplace stronger measure was worth it.  people are hoarding toilet paper! were heading into riot control and fighting for supplies from each other. this lockdown is more than protection from the virus now.  And finally, once we are all on lockdown, and the only stores open are Walmart and grocery stores, enjoy standing in long lines in packed stores that are open between a limited number of hours.  so much for 6 feet apart.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 17, 2020)

This moron is president because he trolled Obama for 8 years, from birth certificate to Ebola. Moron trump is responsible for the decisions he makes. A little criticism and all you snowflakes cry like a baby girlyman. The shoe is on the other foot, whiners.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> theres no satisfying you all. this virus is not that serious.  the thing that made this situation serious is the media and the panic.  the media has been pushing for stronger action and a lockdown.  The presidents hand was forced. lets be honest, what if he kept saying chill, this virus isn't killing a bunch of people, just the elderly and poor health? well, he basically did that and the media attacked him saying he doesn't believe the virus was real when he said fake news. the media and the manipulated public got what they asked for, a stronger response. be honest, no matter what he does, you will complain.
> 
> let me ask this, do you all think this will kill more people than the seasonal flu? do you think this will kill more than the swine flu? this virus is airborne and a lot of people with get it, but it will not kill a lot of people.  that is my prediction.  the left asked for a stronger response.  you all got it. why are you mad now? this is supposed to be worse than 2009 according to the media.  lets see.  lets see if the pandemic caused by the media was worth it.  lets see if the panic that forced the administration to emplace stronger measure was worth it.  people are hoarding toilet paper! were heading into riot control and fighting for supplies from each other. this lockdown is more than protection from the virus now.  And finally, once we are all on lockdown, and the only stores open are Walmart and grocery stores, enjoy standing in long lines in packed stores that are open between a limited number of hours.  so much for 6 feet apart.


Imagine how bad the seasonal flu would be if we didn't have a vaccine for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Imagine how bad the seasonal flu would be if we didn't have a vaccine for it.


. . . or the immunity that has been built that hasn't yet been for this novel strain of coronavirus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> theres no satisfying you all. this virus is not that serious.  the thing that made this situation serious is the media and the panic.  the media has been pushing for stronger action and a lockdown.  The presidents hand was forced. lets be honest, what if he kept saying chill, this virus isn't killing a bunch of people, just the elderly and poor health? well, he basically did that and the media attacked him saying he doesn't believe the virus was real when he said fake news. the media and the manipulated public got what they asked for, a stronger response. be honest, no matter what he does, you will complain.
> 
> let me ask this, do you all think this will kill more people than the seasonal flu? do you think this will kill more than the swine flu? this virus is airborne and a lot of people with get it, but it will not kill a lot of people.  that is my prediction.  the left asked for a stronger response.  you all got it. why are you mad now? this is supposed to be worse than 2009 according to the media.  lets see.  lets see if the pandemic caused by the media was worth it.  lets see if the panic that forced the administration to emplace stronger measure was worth it.  people are hoarding toilet paper! were heading into riot control and fighting for supplies from each other. this lockdown is more than protection from the virus now.  And finally, once we are all on lockdown, and the only stores open are Walmart and grocery stores, enjoy standing in long lines in packed stores that are open between a limited number of hours.  so much for 6 feet apart.


Your anti-intellectual stance, unfortunately, is not unique.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 313012, member: 1707"

Polls? Like the national polls that said Hillary had a small 
advantage nationally, amounting to almost 3 million votes? . . . .
*A " Small "...? The MSM hype was insane...and WRONG !*

 but we don't vote nationally. So in three key states trump won those three by 
around 77,000 votes total while losing the " popular" or national vote by 
almost 3 million votes . . . 
*What a LIAR.....Xaviar The Crook would NOT let the Federal Government audit the votes*
*Citizens with commonsense, unlike YOU know those votes and much more 
were fraudulent....her socalled firewall was California, and the " Firewall " was *
*motor-voter Fraud....plain and simple.*

or things would different and we would arguably be much, much better off 
with a steady, seasoned, reasonable hand on the tiller.
*" A steady seasoned hand " ....good god are you inebriated on Democratic 
Koolaid.....*


/QUOTE


*Your Stupidity is on FULL display today.....have at it.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or the immunity that has been built that hasn't yet been for this novel strain of coronavirus.


The Chinese originated Bioweapon that is being used with MUCH hype from
MSM and Democrats...


*Wait till this is over.....the " Source " of this new Coup will pay...... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> really? lets be honest. you thought Hillary would win. you believed what you were told.


New in here I see.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> This moron is president because he trolled Obama for 8 years, from birth certificate to Ebola. Moron trump is responsible for the decisions he makes. A little criticism and all you snowflakes cry like a baby girlyman. The shoe is on the other foot, whiners.


*Let go of Obama's pant's leg and stand up like a man.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New in here I see.


*Truth hurts doesn't it....right in that " Hillary " shin bone he kicked.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Truth hurts doesn't it....right in that " Hillary " shin bone he kicked.*


No one was more surprised than the donald himself . . . he is still petrified.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Which of these things is not like the other?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Which of these things is not like the other?
> 
> View attachment 6671


We're #1! Another instance where trump has made America first.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We're #1! Another instance where trump has made America first.


While t was dragging his feet, local and state governments have stepped in (gotta love that Federalism!).  As a result of widespread cancellations and prohibitions of large gatherings of people, the WHO report on covid 19 shows no new confirmed cases in the USA in the last 2 days.



			https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/situation-reports/20200316-sitrep-56-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=9fda7db2_6
		


Another interesting case is that of the Phillipines - my wife returned from there on Mar 8.  Many events were cancelled and public health nurses weere stationed at the entrances to shopping malls to check for people with fevers with an IR scanner.  No new cases there either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> While t was dragging his feet, local and state governments have stepped in (gotta love that Federalism!).  As a result of widespread cancellations and prohibitions of large gatherings of people, the WHO report on covid 19 shows no new confirmed cases in the USA in the last 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pal with family there said the whole country is now on lockdown.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm hoping the idiot GOPers like Nunes, the OK governor and Trump, and the idiots that follow along like MSK, are overwhelmed by common sense voters in the next election.
Which dummy said we won't have even 12,000 deaths in the next year. You people aren't very bright...


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

From a recently published article (March 10)
_
There were 181 confirmed cases with identifiable exposure and symptom onset windows to estimate the incubation period of COVID-19. The median incubation period was estimated to be 5.1 days (95% CI, 4.5 to 5.8 days), and 97.5% of those who develop symptoms will do so within 11.5 days (CI, 8.2 to 15.6 days) of infection. These estimates imply that, under conservative assumptions, 101 out of every 10 000 cases (99th percentile, 482) will develop symptoms after 14 days of active monitoring or quarantine. 

This work provides additional evidence for a median incubation period for COVID-19 of approximately 5 days, similar to SARS. Our results support current proposals for the length of quarantine or active monitoring of persons potentially exposed to SARS-CoV-2, although longer monitoring periods might be justified in extreme cases. _

A quarantine period (stay home) of about 10 days was instituted for people known or suspected to have been exposed to a person sick with SARS-CoV-2.  People with strong symptoms were isolated in a hospital until direct biological tests showed they were no longer infectious.  That process stomped the spread of SARS-CoV-2 in the USA down to about medical journal footnote level.





__





						ACP Journals
					





					annals.org
				








__





						SARS | Isolation and Quarantine Factsheet | CDC
					

SARS, CDC Guidance for Communities on Quarantine for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> From a recently published article (March 10)
> 
> _There were 181 confirmed cases with identifiable exposure and symptom onset windows to estimate the incubation period of COVID-19. The median incubation period was estimated to be 5.1 days (95% CI, 4.5 to 5.8 days), and 97.5% of those who develop symptoms will do so within 11.5 days (CI, 8.2 to 15.6 days) of infection. These estimates imply that, under conservative assumptions, 101 out of every 10 000 cases (99th percentile, 482) will develop symptoms after 14 days of active monitoring or quarantine.
> 
> ...



*So what's your point Lying Spola Ebola......*

*There was NO ACTION taken like we are seeing with the COVID-19..

This has NOTHING to do with a Virus, and everything to do with collapsing 
one of the most robust economies in modern times...

China was positioning themselves to be the World Currency and DJT cut that.
China was the supply line to the USA and DJT cut that.
China has a large amount of the USA debt and DJT was reversing that QUICKLY !
China was going belly up because of the Tariffs and DJT implemented that.
China has *a *MAJORITY* *of California's Pension Investments.....Think About That !!!!!!

China in conjunction with the " Globalists " hatched this virus to crash our Economy and
once again position themselves to be the World Currency....*

*What happened to the protests in Hong Kong ....?*
*Hong Kong the east's currency clearing house....!*


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> When the links up for the class action law suite against CNN for spreading panic across the natio
> 
> There should be class action lawsuit brought to every liberal news media outlet who brought panic to the sheep causing a financial crisis.
> 
> ...


Is Tucker with CNN? Or did he just realize that the stupid people (you know, like you) would think this wasn't serious.

The first COVID-19 case in the United States was reported in January. Trump said it was "totally under control" and "going to be just fine," but Tucker Carlson said he saw how spooked the Chinese government was by the outbreak in its country, and he figured "we should pay attention to it." After researching and reporting on the virus, Carlson felt he had "a moral obligation to be useful in whatever small way I could," and determined that meant setting up a meeting to stress to Trump that the imminent coronavirus pandemic could be disastrous


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Is Tucker with CNN? Or did he just realize that the stupid people (you know, like you) would think this wasn't serious.
> 
> The first COVID-19 case in the United States was reported in January. Trump said it was "totally under control" and "going to be just fine," but Tucker Carlson said he saw how spooked the Chinese government was by the outbreak in its country, and he figured "we should pay attention to it." After researching and reporting on the virus, Carlson felt he had "a moral obligation to be useful in whatever small way I could," and determined that meant setting up a meeting to stress to Trump that the imminent coronavirus pandemic could be disastrous


Many on the left would say Tucker is an idiot.  Is he a quality journalist now?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

This is a summary of this thread:

Sheep - Coronavirus is Dangerous! it's killing a lot of people!
Me - Its killed 107 senior citizens in 2 months, mostly over 70 with existing health problems.
Sheep - well, this virus is going to spread exponentially and kill a lot more people!!
Me - the virus is stabilizing in other countries, even china of all places.
Sheep - Well, that's because they're on lockdown!
Me - South Korea and Germany have some of the lowest mortality rates and is stabilizing, Germany just went on lockdown over the weekend as a precaution, Korea was never on lockdown.
Sheep - Well Trump isn't doing enough! He didn't make enough tests kits!
Me - The president doesn't make Test kits, The CDC made some which were faulty, they had to go back and fix it. Dr. Fauci says this isn't Trumps fault, this would have happened no matter who was president.  Tests kits don't cure this virus anyway.  Test kit or not, we can only treat the symptoms.
Sheep - Well, you're an idiot!
Me - …...


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This is a summary of this thread:
> 
> Sheep - Coronavirus is Dangerous! it's killing a lot of people!
> Me - Its killed 107 senior citizens in 2 months, mostly over 70 with existing health problems.
> ...


South Korea and Germany had massive testing done from the jump...which made a huge difference in knowing who to isolate, etc.
Trump REJECTED the WHO's offer of test kits. Instead, he told us we don't have a problem here.
Now, our whole life is screwed because, as you point out and I see the same stats, we don't want to sacrifice our elderly.
Whether the "sheep" are right about exponential growth and death coming, or the idiots are right that it's media-driven hysteria, has yet to be seen.
My wife pretty much agrees with you. She's an idiot.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This is a summary of this thread:
> 
> Sheep - Coronavirus is Dangerous! it's killing a lot of people!
> Me - Its killed 107 senior citizens in 2 months, mostly over 70 with existing health problems.
> ...


Summary?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

messy said:


> South Korea and Germany had massive testing done from the jump...which made a huge difference in knowing who to isolate, etc.
> Trump REJECTED the WHO's offer of test kits. Instead, he told us we don't have a problem here.
> Now, our whole life is screwed because, as you point out and I see the same stats, we don't want to sacrifice our elderly.
> Whether the "sheep" are right about exponential growth and death coming, or the idiots are right that it's media-driven hysteria, has yet to be seen.
> My wife pretty much agrees with you. She's an idiot.


1. Your wife is a smart woman
2. WHO never offered the U.S. test kits to reject.

Even left leaning Politifact says that claim is false.









						Biden Falsely Blames Trump Administration For Rejecting WHO Coronavirus Test Kits (That Were Never Offered)
					

Biden’s statement leaves out context about how countries decided on which test they’d use to identify the presence of the coronavirus.




					khn.org


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 1. Your wife is a smart woman
> 2. WHO never offered the U.S. test kits to reject.
> 
> Even left leaning Politifact says that claim is false.
> ...


It's a good indication of your political stance that you consider politifact to be "left-leaning".


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> It's a good indication of your political stance that you consider politifact to be "left-leaning".


what gave that away? Maybe the fact that Biden straight up lied but politifact still says "mostly False"

 Plus, for most of the sheep that just read titles, the title looks like the fact that he made a false claim was "mostly false".  You have to actually read the article to see that biden lied.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> what gave that away? Maybe the fact that Biden straight up lied but politifact still says "mostly False"


They gave their reasons why.  Didn't you read the whole thing?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> They gave their reasons why.  Didn't you read the whole thing?


yes, I did, Trump rejecting Test kits is straight up false.  No matter how you or politifact want to spin it.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> yes, I did, Trump rejecting Test kits is straight up false.  No matter how you or politifact want to spin it.


"Spin it"?  Spit out that hook.

If you follow down from the blue "KHN AND POLITIFACT HEALTHCHECK" link on the page you quoted, you can see a lot more "left-leaning" politifact judgments.









						KHN & PolitiFact HealthCheck – Kaiser Health News
					






					khn.org


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 1. Your wife is a smart woman
> 2. WHO never offered the U.S. test kits to reject.
> 
> Even left leaning Politifact says that claim is false.
> ...


That's right and we didn't ask for them and we failed...while our lying president told us we had "shut it down" here. 
Own it. Trump quotes about this will be a staple of Biden campaign ads.

On January 17, WHO published a protocol from German researchers with the instructions necessary for any country to manufacture coronavirus tests.

Coronavirus now in all 50 states as death toll passes 100

That same day, a top US health official said that the CDC had developed an early version of its own test -- not relying on any protocols published by the WHO.

"We actually do have laboratory diagnostics here at CDC that are stood up," said Dr. Nancy Messonnier, director of the National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases.


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> yes, I did, Trump rejecting Test kits is straight up false.  No matter how you or politifact want to spin it.


Stop shading the truth. WHO had the testing protocols (you mentioned Germany before as a success case) and the US administration rejected them. We didn't discuss it with them at all.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

messy said:


> That's right and we didn't ask for them and we failed...while our lying president told us we had "shut it down" here.
> Own it. Trump quotes about this will be a staple of Biden campaign ads.
> 
> On January 17, WHO published a protocol from German researchers with the instructions necessary for any country to manufacture coronavirus tests.
> ...


so....can you stop lying and say we rejected them?  like you wrote CDC had its own test at the time.  the articles says the test kits that WHO makes go to 3rd world countries that cant develop them on their own.  is it trump's fault CDC made faulty tests?  Dr. Fauci says no.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Stop shading the truth. WHO had the testing protocols (you mentioned Germany before as a success case) and the US administration rejected them. We didn't discuss it with them at all.


WHO offered a test protocol (for free! - it's mostly just a list of procedures and ingredients), and we already had the capability to reproduce it, so we could have produced WHO-style test kits right away.  CDC said no, we can do better.  Then, after a delay, the first-cut CDC tests were found to be faulty in the field.  If we had gone along with the WHO protocol in the first place we could have saved a few days at a time when days make a noticeable difference.


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> so....can you stop lying and say we rejected them?  like you wrote CDC had its own test at the time.  the articles says the test kits that WHO makes go to 3rd world countries that cant develop them on their own.  is it trump's fault CDC made faulty tests?  Dr. Fauci says no.


We did reject the WHO protocols. See above. Said we had our own. There was no urgency because the boss told us it wasn't a problem. 
This is America. We need better leadership.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> WHO offered a test protocol (for free! - it's mostly just a list of procedures and ingredients), and we already had the capability to reproduce it, so we could have produced WHO-style test kits right away.  CDC said no, we can do better.  Then, after a delay, the first-cut CDC tests were found to be faulty in the field.  If we had gone along with the WHO protocol in the first place we could have saved a few days at a time when days make a noticeable difference.


jeez. you guys really want to reach.  CDC made the decision. 

"The U.S. chose to use its own test, rather than the one circulated by WHO. Other nations, such as China, Japan and France, also developed their own tests. Multiple public health experts said that is not unusual." 

 1st world countries have the technology and ability to use their own and routinely choose their own.  Maybe its a trust thing. Test kits from WHO go to countries that don't have the technology or ability to make them.  Feel free to blame trump for every little thing though.  He also made you hit every red light on your way to get toilet paper also.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> jeez. you guys really want to reach.  CDC made the decision.
> 
> "The U.S. chose to use its own test, rather than the one circulated by WHO. Other nations, such as China, Japan and France, also developed their own tests. Multiple public health experts said that is not unusual."
> 
> 1st world countries have the technology and ability to use their own and routinely choose their own.  Maybe its a trust thing. Test kits from WHO go to countries that don't have the technology or ability to make them.  Feel free to blame trump for every little thing though.  He also made you hit every red light on your way to get toilet paper also.


You seem to be getting defensive about things over which you have no control.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

messy said:


> South Korea and Germany had massive testing done from the jump...which made a huge difference in knowing who to isolate, etc.
> *Trump REJECTED the WHO's offer of test kits. *Instead, he told us we don't have a problem here.
> Now, our whole life is screwed because, as you point out and I see the same stats, we don't want to sacrifice our elderly.
> Whether the "sheep" are right about exponential growth and death coming, or the idiots are right that it's media-driven hysteria, has yet to be seen.
> My wife pretty much agrees with you. She's an idiot.


Its sad that I have to point this out, but you lied here or were ignorant of the truth.  This has been proven false.  and now you want to spin it and say WHO offered protocols instead of test kits, when 1st world countries typically create their own. Stay home, you're drunk.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be getting defensive about things over which you have no control.


Not at all, just pointing out how you and Messy believed WHO offered U.S. Test kits, and after I prove you wrong, theres just another excuse. Lets be honest though, we both want you to be wrong. and as time passes, its looking more and more like you are wrong about how deadly this virus is.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Not at all, just pointing out how you and Messy believed WHO offered U.S. Test kits, and after I prove you wrong, theres just another excuse. Lets be honest though, we both want you to be wrong. and as time passes, its looking more and more like you are wrong about how deadly this virus is.


I did?  Show me.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I did?  Show me.


scroll up, you don't think biden was full on lied about rejecting test kits.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> scroll up, you don't think biden was full on lied about rejecting test kits.


I already told you how to link to a specific message.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> They gave their reasons why.  Didn't you read the whole thing?


do you disagree that biden lied when he said WHO offered test kits?  If the answer is no, then theres no room to talk.  im not going to go through all your posts, but  i remember you did say trump dragged his feet with tests, then more recently admitted that it was CDC was the deciding factor of using their own tests that turned out to be faulty. so you can ignore your lies or misinformation, I say ignorance, but the fact is CDC made that decision on making their own tests, WHO never offered test kits, trump was not at fault according to Dr. Fauci, and this is no where near dangerous as you thought.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

The hits just keep on coming --

“It’s not a concern,” Spell said of the virus. “The virus, we believe, is politically motivated. We hold our religious rights dear and we are going to assemble no matter what someone says.” 









						Baton Rouge area pastor defies governor, welcomes large gathering into church service
					

The pastor of a Louisiana church who says he believes the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) is “politically motivated” defied government orders and welcomed hundreds of people into his church service Tuesday evening (March 17).




					www.wafb.com


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> do you disagree that biden lied when he said WHO offered test kits?  If the answer is no, then theres no room to talk.  im not going to go through all your posts, but  i remember you did say trump dragged his feet with tests, then more recently admitted that it was CDC was the deciding factor of using their own tests that turned out to be faulty. so you can ignore your lies or misinformation, I say ignorance, but the fact is CDC made that decision on making their own tests, WHO never offered test kits, trump was not at fault according to Dr. Fauci, and this is no where near dangerous as you thought.


That's your best shot at "you and Messy believed WHO offered U.S. Test kits"?


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> That's your best shot at "you and Messy believed WHO offered U.S. Test kits"?


*You are a liar and always will be...........Stop trying to spin your LIE !*


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> That's your best shot at "you and Messy believed WHO offered U.S. Test kits"?


Ill give you a chance to redeem yourself right now. Did Joe Biden tell the truth when he said Donald Trump Rejected test kits from WHO?
You probably wont give an answer, I understand. It must be embarrassing to be wrong.  I'll wait for you to change the topic, spin this, or give an excuse.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 18, 2020)

A Japan developed anti-viral is "clearly effective" in fighting coronavirus.  A couple of articles linked below.

_"Researchers also found that the lung condition improved in about 91 percent of the patients who were given the medicine, compared to 62 percent of those who didn’t take it"_









						Japanese flu drug ‘clearly effective’ in treating coronavirus, officials say
					

Medical authorities in China said they tested the antiviral drug favipiravir on 340 patients and found it reduces recovery time and improves lung condition of patients, according to the Guardian.




					nypost.com
				




_"Patients in Shenzhen who had tested positive for COVID-19 and who were given the drug got a negative virus test back four days later, as a median (half showed a negative test earlier and half later than four days). That was compared with a negative test about 11 days later, as a median, for patients not on the drug, according to news reports. In that same trial, lung conditions (as shown in X-rays) improved in about 91% of patients taking Favipiravir, compared with just 62% who weren't taking the antiviral drug. 

In the Wuhan trial, the drug also seemed to shorten the duration of a patient's fever from an average of 4.2 days to 2.5 days, according to Pharmaceutical Technology."_









						Flu drug used in Japan shows promise in treating COVID-19
					

Doctors find "clear evidence" it improves coronavirus symptoms.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Imtired (Mar 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... not much going on in your world today, is there?  You're right... we should be following the guy that thinks he's running for the senate on Super Thursday.  Except I'm a tad worried about him taking my AR-14.  Or better yet... let's elect the socialist that wants open borders, "free everything" and no realistic way of paying for all that good socialism.  But let's be honest... you clowns hate everything Trump does and everything he doesn't do.  Every thing he says and everything he doesn't say.  You're still wounded from 2016... I get it.
> 
> You know what's most entertaining?  The fact that you spend 2 hours typing a Trump bio but can't find a candidate to beat him.


haha!  As I was reading Messy's post with all the Trump statements on coronavirus I thought "I wonder which Democrat The Outlaw will cite in his reply as a whataboutism deflection."  I knew you would have no response except to deflect.  So predictable.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 18, 2020)

Who on this forum knows someone who has tested positive for coronavirus?  A co-worker of mine (who works from home) just tested positive and I wanted to share his symptoms.  It started out as a bad headache, then progressed to "the worst chills I've ever had" with a fever of about 101.   He had no cough but a slight tight feeling in his chest.   He has been sick for a little less than a week and is feeling much better now.  He is in his 30's and reasonably good health.  Not posting this as any sort of political statement or any stance on how serious the virus is one way or the other.  Just for information.

Personally I think the death rate will end up about .1% _*overall.  *_But the death rate for the elderly is much higher as well as those with compromised immune systems, and that is why we need to slow the spread.   

To those who think this is overblown, think of it this way.  The scarier part of this virus is how quickly it is spreading and how contagious it is.  Next time--and there will be a next time--we may end up with something much deadlier and just as contagious.  So while the closures may seem overkill to some, the way I'm thinking about it is this is a great way to learn how to stop the spread.  It could end up helping us when we get something far more deadly.


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2020)

Louisiana pastor holds church service for over 300 people, defying governor's coronavirus ban
					

The Louisiana pastor said, "The virus, we believe, is politically motivated. We hold our religious rights dear and we are going to assemble no matter what someone says."




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Ill give you a chance to redeem yourself right now. Did Joe Biden tell the truth when he said Donald Trump Rejected test kits from WHO?
> You probably wont give an answer, I understand. It must be embarrassing to be wrong.  I'll wait for you to change the topic, spin this, or give an excuse.


Mostly false.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Mostly false.


*How's it feel to be a LIAR at the bottom of a barrel.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to be a LIAR at the bottom of a barrel.....*


You should know nononono.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2020)

Who said, "No one has ever seen numbers like this."


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who said, "No one has ever seen numbers like this."


Was it the guy who said "We have the best numbers"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Was it the guy who said "We have the best numbers"?


Same guy that said he didn't want that cruise ship to dock because, "I like the numbers where they are. I don't want them to double because of one cruise ship."


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240629919383785474


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

A link passed by a friend --









						Video: Opinion | The President Is Lying About Coronavirus
					

Donald Trump’s claims about the pandemic have been at odds with the information shared by his public health advisors. Take a look.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240629919383785474


Yup. He f'd up bad. America is always about being prepared to meet a threat. He was unprepared and too stupid to acknowledge the threat.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

espola said:


> A link passed by a friend --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Horse SHIT ....!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. He f'd up bad. America is always about being prepared to meet a threat. He was unprepared and too stupid to acknowledge the threat.



*You'll ROT in Hell for passing along that LIE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

t has done an outstanding job concerning the covid-19 outbreak, perfect in fact, best ever, just ask him he'll tell you and his loyal disciples will howl at the moon about it . . . and if someone does mention any of the mistakes the whataboutism, deflection and excuses will kick into overdrive as if that makes up for it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2020)

Swine Flu and the Obama administration...deflection indeed.

On *April 26, 2009*, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services declared Swine Flu a public health emergency.
On *October 24, 2009*, President Barack Obama declared Swine Flu a national emergency in the United States. 
On *November 12, 2009*, the CDC reported an estimated 22 million Americans had been infected with 2009 A H1N1 and 4,000 Americans have died.
On *December 10, 2009*, the CDC reported an estimated 50 million Americans or 1 in 6 people had been infected with the 2009 A H1N1 Virus and *10,000 Americans had died*, by which time the vaccine was beginning to be widely distributed to the general public by several states.
On December 23, 2009 the CDC reported a reduction of the disease by 59% percent and the disease was expected to end in the United States in January 2010.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6675


. . . and the graph for the stock market goes the opposite way with each new "speech" by our hallowed president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Swine Flu and the Obama administration...deflection indeed.
> 
> On *April 26, 2009*, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services declared Swine Flu a public health emergency.
> On *October 24, 2009*, President Barack Obama declared Swine Flu a national emergency in the United States.
> ...


Thank you for proving/putting an exclamation mark on my point.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Who dou suppose made the Sharpie change to t's press conference notes here?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for proving/putting an exclamation mark on my point.


It took Obama 6 months and a couple thousand deaths to declare an emergency for swine flu...
Bless your little heart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It took Obama 6 months and a couple thousand deaths to declare an emergency for swine flu...
> Bless your little heart.


And does that excuse a weak, even dismissive response by this admin?


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And does that excuse a weak, even dismissive response by this admin?


LE seems to be suffering from some inner turmoil because of his support of t. "But don't they all do that"  is a common response I see from my facebook exposure.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> haha!  As I was reading Messy's post with all the Trump statements on coronavirus I thought "I wonder which Democrat The Outlaw will cite in his reply as a whataboutism deflection."  I knew you would have no response except to deflect.  So predictable.


My post wasn't a deflection.  My post is a reference to how thrilled you liberals are to have this virus.  Fact is, you've spent the last 3 years trying to get President Trump out of office and 5 minutes into it you began blaming him.  He's not panicked enough... he's too panicked... he's not qualified... he's to blame for not seeing this 2-years ago and making cuts (that he didn't make) to the CDC but then you blame him for NOT reducing spending.  He spends... you bitch.  He saves... you bitch.  You liberals are quite comical, very transparent and a disgrace to this nation by spending every waking moment trying to remove a duly elected President that received 50% of the vote.  Distraction?  No.  Do you need a hobby?  Without question.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. He f'd up bad. America is always about being prepared to meet a threat. He was unprepared and too stupid to acknowledge the threat.


LMAO!  Ask yourself this... since none of you, or the libtard media, has EVER said anything positive about Trump, something Trump said or something Trump did, maybe YOU are the problem.  You're SO jaded you'd rather vote in a socialist or a man suffering from dementia SO badly he can't complete a coherent sentence and doesn't know what job he's running for.  Christ... even Obama won't endorse either of these fools.  What a disgrace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And does that excuse a weak, even dismissive response by this admin?


Face it... you libtards criticize everything he says or does.  It's NEVER right according to you.  What's hilarious is that you've never been able to beat him.  Not at the voting booth... not Stormy... not Russia... not Mueller... nothing.  And you absolutely realize November will be even worse for you this time around.  Take a gander at how badly your primaries went.  LOL!  In fact, your libtard media should be brought upon the same charges as your "Russian bots" for committing the same crimes.  And you clowns lap it up because it's all you have left.  Can't wait to see what impeachment charges you have in mind for the next 4 years.  LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Face it... you libtards criticize everything he says or does.  It's NEVER right according to you.  What's hilarious is that you've never been able to beat him.  Not at the voting booth... not Stormy... not Russia... not Mueller... nothing.  And you absolutely realize November will be even worse for you this time around.  Take a gander at how badly your primaries went.  LOL!  In fact, your libtard media should be brought upon the same charges as your "Russian bots" for committing the same crimes.  And you clowns lap it up because it's all you have left.  Can't wait to see what impeachment charges you have in mind for the next 4 years.  LMAO!


Does it excuse him?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My post wasn't a deflection.  My post is a reference to how thrilled you liberals are to have this virus.  Fact is, you've spent the last 3 years trying to get President Trump out of office and 5 minutes into it you began blaming him.  He's not panicked enough... he's too panicked... he's not qualified... he's to blame for not seeing this 2-years ago and making cuts (that he didn't make) to the CDC but then you blame him for NOT reducing spending.  He spends... you bitch.  He saves... you bitch.  You liberals are quite comical, very transparent and a disgrace to this nation by spending every waking moment trying to remove a duly elected President that received 50% of the vote.  Distraction?  No.  Do you need a hobby?  Without question.


You still didn't answer Messy's  original question...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And does that excuse a weak, even dismissive response by this admin?


Thousands died before Obama declared an emergency...
Weak and dismissive is exactly what BHO's administration was and not a peep out of you regarding such.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does it excuse him?


Excuse what?  LMAO!  Sorry... he's not a millionaire that made a fortune reading a teleprompter as a professional speaker.  I know that pisses you kids off.  But what pisses Americans off even more... the fact that all you want to do is take money from people, especially tax paying Americans, to give to illegal aliens so they'll give you the votes you're so desperate for.  That's why Trump will win again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> LE seems to be suffering from some inner turmoil because of his support of t. "But don't they all do that"  is a common response I see from my facebook exposure.


You and ratboy seem to suffer from hypocrisy and the turmoil I cause you when I point that hypocrisy out.
Facebook....pathetic.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and ratboy seem to suffer from hypocrisy and the turmoil I cause you when I point that hypocrisy out.
> Facebook....pathetic.


Hyprocisy?  Please explain how.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You still didn't answer Messy's  original question...


Messy didn't ask me a question.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Hyprocisy?  Please explain how.


How many times have i posed the video of Biden bragging about extorting Ukraine of $1B in relief funding if they don't fire the watchdog going after his kid?  Yet liberals used that same logic to impeach Trump.  How is that NOT hypocrisy?


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many times have i posed the video of Biden bragging about extorting Ukraine of $1B in relief funding if they don't fire the watchdog going after his kid?  Yet liberals used that same logic to impeach Trump.  How is that NOT hypocrisy?


What does that have to do with LE accusing me of hypocrisy?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Hyprocisy?  Please explain how.


*Look past the end of your selfish nose and face the TRUTH.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with LE accusing me of hypocrisy?


Liberals are complete hypocrites.  You'll probably tell me you're not a liberal but you are.  When a group wants to impeach Trump for quid pro quo, of which there was none, but their #1 candidate did it to an even further degree, that's hypocrisy.  Fairly simple.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Hyprocisy?  Please explain how.


Did you whine, bitch and snivel when Obama let thousand die before he called a national emergency regarding the swine flu?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did you whine, bitch and snivel when Obama let thousand die before he called a national emergency regarding the swine flu?


They didn't even do any of that while Obama was building border cages for children.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Liberals are complete hypocrites.  You'll probably tell me you're not a liberal but you are.  When a group wants to impeach Trump for quid pro quo, of which there was none, but their #1 candidate did it to an even further degree, that's hypocrisy.  Fairly simple.


I'm not a liberal.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did you whine, bitch and snivel when Obama let thousand die before he called a national emergency regarding the swine flu?


Did Obama say it was a Republican conspiracy to bring down the stock market and make him look bad?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not a liberal.



LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR


*Stick it up your ass YOU LIAR..!*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Messy didn't ask me a question.





messy said:


> These are Trump quotes.
> *Which one is your favorite?*
> I like the ones from 2/24-2/27 the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imtired (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not a liberal.


But that ruins their narrative.  If people other than liberals don't like Trump, like many of the Independents and moderate Republicans, then they might have to face the fact that they are the minority.  On the wrong side of history--again.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> But that ruins their narrative.  If people other than liberals don't like Trump, like many of the Independents and moderate Republicans, then they might have to face the fact that they are the minority.  On the wrong side of history--again.


I was brought up in a Republican family and was a Nixon supporter in 68.  My, how things have changed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> But that ruins their narrative.  If people other than liberals don't like Trump, like many of the Independents and moderate Republicans, then they might have to face the fact that they are the minority.  On the wrong side of history--again.


You don't have to like Trump.  All you have to do is listen to babbling socialists that have to promise "free everything" and you'll vote for Trump.  That's the part that bothers you the most.  If you can keep pointing at Trump, you think nobody will notice what an abortion the DNC has become.  Trump isn't only going to beat Joe Biden... he's going to destroy him.  And I'm not talking about the senate race, Stuttering Joe.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have to like Trump.  All you have to do is listen to babbling socialists that have to promise "free everything" and you'll vote for Trump.  That's the part that bothers you the most.  If you can keep pointing at Trump, you think nobody will notice what an abortion the DNC has become.  Trump isn't only going to beat Joe Biden... he's going to destroy him.  And I'm not talking about the senate race, Stuttering Joe.


Outlaw, it's good you're keeping nice and high during this difficult period. You're wasted enough to think Trump wins by more than the -3mm popular vote and the few tens of thousands in those key states? Keep dreaming.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Liberals are complete hypocrites.  You'll probably tell me you're not a liberal but you are.  When a group wants to impeach Trump for quid pro quo, of which there was none, but their #1 candidate did it to an even further degree, that's hypocrisy.  Fairly simple.


Trump was impeached for asking the Ukrainians to help him investigate his chief political opponent, as you know. Try making some sense.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Outlaw, it's good you're keeping nice and high during this difficult period. You're wasted enough to think Trump wins by more than the -3mm popular vote and the few tens of thousands in those key states? Keep dreaming.


You can't be serious.  I get that you don't like Trump, but you want to vote for the guy that thinks he's running for the senate, based on polls from Super Thursday, plans to have Beto the fake Mexican take away your AR-14 and can't remember what state he's in.  Really... that's the DNC's best candidate.  Trump wins 70% of the vote 7 months from now.  Americans won't vote for a man that Obama won't endorse after working with him for 8 years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump was impeached for asking the Ukrainians to help him investigate his chief political opponent, as you know. Try making some sense.


Trump was impeached because liberals think they can undo 2016 and desperately need to smear him before they lose again in 2020.  If they were going to impeach him for investigation corruption, by a corrupt family in a foreign country, they wouldn't turn around and make Biden the candidate for extorting Ukraine to protect this coke snorting, corrupt son.  That's hypocritical... and you KNOW the libtards aren't hypocrites.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump was impeached because liberals think they can undo 2016 and desperately need to smear him before they lose again in 2020.  If they were going to impeach him for investigation corruption, by a corrupt family in a foreign country, they wouldn't turn around and make Biden the candidate for extorting Ukraine to protect this coke snorting, corrupt son.  That's hypocritical... and you KNOW the libtards aren't hypocrites.


You're doing great.  None of those people are laughing at you, specifically.  Among other things, you're making LE look reasonable.

Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Outlaw, it's good you're keeping nice and high during this difficult period. You're wasted enough to think Trump wins by more than the -3mm popular vote and the few tens of thousands in those key states? Keep dreaming.



*Your classic " Head up Ass " comment...*

*And now for a " Messy " X-Ray visual....





*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump was impeached for asking the Ukrainians to help him investigate his chief political opponent, as you know. Try making some sense.


*Fake Impeachment....*
*
The REAL sealed Indictments are coming.....Dems are pissin their diapers.*


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump was impeached because liberals think they can undo 2016 and desperately need to smear him before they lose again in 2020.  If they were going to impeach him for investigation corruption, by a corrupt family in a foreign country, they wouldn't turn around and make Biden the candidate for extorting Ukraine to protect this coke snorting, corrupt son.  That's hypocritical... and you KNOW the libtards aren't hypocrites.


Speaking of coke snorting...that's why he was impeached? Uh, sure, that must be it. My bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thousands died before Obama declared an emergency...
> Weak and dismissive is exactly what BHO's administration was and not a peep out of you regarding such.





The Outlaw said:


> Excuse what?  LMAO!  Sorry... he's not a millionaire that made a fortune reading a teleprompter as a professional speaker.  I know that pisses you kids off.  But what pisses Americans off even more... the fact that all you want to do is take money from people, especially tax paying Americans, to give to illegal aliens so they'll give you the votes you're so desperate for.  That's why Trump will win again.


Does that excuse this admin from attempting to downplay the emergency?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You can't be serious.  I get that you don't like Trump, but you want to vote for the guy that thinks he's running for the senate, based on polls from Super Thursday, plans to have Beto the fake Mexican take away your AR-14 and can't remember what state he's in.  Really... that's the DNC's best candidate.  Trump wins 70% of the vote 7 months from now.  Americans won't vote for a man that Obama won't endorse after working with him for 8 years.


Obama is just a big fat lying pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump was impeached for asking the Ukrainians to help him investigate his chief political opponent, as you know. Try making some sense.


I have lost track of all the made up events associated with TDS.
Russia
Mueller 
Kavanaugh
The Injun and the kid 
Ukraine 
Paris accord
Little illegal invaders in Obama cages
Iran
Impeachment 
Banning towel heads
North Korea
 Sally Yates
Comey
The wall
Puerto Rico
Stormy Daniels

Feel free to add more fake issues.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have to like Trump.  All you have to do is listen to babbling socialists that have to promise "free everything" and you'll vote for Trump.  That's the part that bothers you the most.  If you can keep pointing at Trump, you think nobody will notice what an abortion the DNC has become.  Trump isn't only going to beat Joe Biden... he's going to destroy him.  And I'm not talking about the senate race, Stuttering Joe.


Hey did you see where the GOP Senate is giving a bunch of checks to people and a bunch of debt relief? Looks like social democracy to me!


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You can't be serious.  I get that you don't like Trump, but you want to vote for the guy that thinks he's running for the senate, based on polls from Super Thursday, plans to have Beto the fake Mexican take away your AR-14 and can't remember what state he's in.  Really... that's the DNC's best candidate.  Trump wins 70% of the vote 7 months from now.  Americans won't vote for a man that Obama won't endorse after working with him for 8 years.


It's fun dealing with the dummies like you and MSK and Nono who get everything wrong, because we can always prove it later.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 21, 2020)

Question for y’all:  the president always and intentionally refers to CV as the China or Chines virus.  Sure other people have already said it (and I missed it) but here’s my theory:  

classic dog whistle to his ferverent base of voters.  Blame the “other”.  Used to be Mexicans and other Latin Americans. Then FBI and other Deep State actors. Throw in Hollywood liberals, US citizens of Middle eastern descent, European- centric “snowflakes”, African Americans, LGBTQ community, females writ large.  All are enemies and obstacles to djt’s vision of a society that reflects his small minded and shallow world view.

So, now that a new virus overtakes our daily life all around the world, djt needs a new villain to fight so he can call his ardent supporters to action in November or he might loose his re election.

A Virus is not tangible enough of a villain to fight so he pulled out his dog whistle and with all his might is screaming to his supporters: it’s the Chinese!!

I’m no fool and I’m sure me expressing myself on this forum will get plenty of backlash, but that’s a right we all thankfully still have.

hope everyone’s staying healthy and able to keep earning a living through this.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Question for y’all:  the president always and intentionally refers to CV as the China or Chines virus.  Sure other people have already said it (and I missed it) but here’s my theory:
> 
> classic dog whistle to his ferverent base of voters.  Blame the “other”.  Used to be Mexicans and other Latin Americans. Then FBI and other Deep State actors. Throw in Hollywood liberals, US citizens of Middle eastern descent, European- centric “snowflakes”, African Americans, LGBTQ community, females writ large.  All are enemies and obstacles to djt’s vision of a society that reflects his small minded and shallow world view.
> 
> ...


*" hope everyone’s staying healthy and able to keep earning a living through this. "

Thank You....And I hope you and yours and everyone is Healthy and Safe....

Sadly ....you are either misinformed or deliberately Blind to the TRUTH.

You are witnessing the destruction of a Robust economy by selfish individuals/globalists
who would rather harm/kill humans to achieve THEIR OWN AGENDA....

And the TRUTH is being exposed at a rate they cannot contain....

When this is all said and done there will be a whole lot people going to JAIL for a 
very looooooong time...!!!*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Question for y’all:  the president always and intentionally refers to CV as the China or Chines virus.  Sure other people have already said it (and I missed it) but here’s my theory:
> 
> classic dog whistle to his ferverent base of voters.  Blame the “other”.  Used to be Mexicans and other Latin Americans. Then FBI and other Deep State actors. Throw in Hollywood liberals, US citizens of Middle eastern descent, European- centric “snowflakes”, African Americans, LGBTQ community, females writ large.  All are enemies and obstacles to djt’s vision of a society that reflects his small minded and shallow world view.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what Trump is doing and, sadly, his supporters are  lapping it up.   It's actually quite frightening to me how easily some are gaslighted to the point that they don't even believe their own eyes and ears.   

What I don't understand is how those referring to the virus as the "Chinese Virus" can't see how stupid they look to the majority.   They snicker amongst themselves, like 3rd grade boys name calling and high-fiving each other at their cleverness.  Meanwhile the adults in the room look at them like the pathetic fools that they are.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> That's exactly what Trump is doing and, sadly, his supporters are  lapping it up.   It's actually quite frightening to me how easily some are gaslighted to the point that they don't even believe their own eyes and ears.
> 
> What I don't understand is how those referring to the virus as the "Chinese Virus" can't see how stupid they look to the majority.   They snicker amongst themselves, like 3rd grade boys name calling and high-fiving each other at their cleverness.  Meanwhile the adults in the room look at them like the pathetic fools that they are.


Trump lost this. All leadership is coming from them individual states. He failed at providing national leadership at crunch time. He doesn't know what to say at all, so he's trying to place blame. And telling the states to find their own medical supply. Total choke. He never deals with reality and can't  lie his way out of this one. "It's a Democrat hoax" didn't work this time. And no Alex Jones to help him.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump lost this. All leadership is coming from them individual states. He failed at providing national leadership at crunch time. He doesn't know what to say at all, so he's trying to place blame. And telling the states to find their own medical supply. Total choke. He never deals with reality and can't  lie his way out of this one. "It's a Democrat hoax" didn't work this time. And no Alex Jones to help him.


Alex Jones toothpaste isn't working?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2020)

Good friend who is a strong trumpy and had been making fun of all the overreaction got a harsh wake up call when his dad got it. Dad is getting better, thank God, but son is doing a lot of soul searching, back peddling and admitting he was wrong. He had been ignoring the warnings and talking about Dems using it to take down t, not anymore.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 22, 2020)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  None of those people are laughing at you, specifically.  Among other things, you're making LE look reasonable.
> 
> Please continue.


I am doing great... as evidenced by your deflection rather than a lucid argument.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Speaking of coke snorting...that's why he was impeached? Uh, sure, that must be it. My bad.


Biden's son was coke snorting.  He was also screwing his dead brother's widow and getting paid a bunch of money because his last name was Biden.  You libercrites LOVE to bash the Trump family for doing the same thing.  Beyond that, your reading comprehension needs as much work as Stuttering Joe's assault on AR-14s.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that excuse this admin from attempting to downplay the emergency?


The fact is, you libtards whine no matter what Trump does.  We've been over this.  You'd be accusing him of being unprepared and causing a national panic if he did the opposite.  He was going to meet with Kim Jong-un and you whined that he's catering to a dictator.  Then when he said he might cancel, you clowns cried that he'd cause WW3.  Then he actually met with him and THEN you cried he was giving fat boy credibility.  It never ends with you fools.  Luckily America has seen 3 full years of it and will make sure Biden doesn't win a free pizza in November.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump lost this. All leadership is coming from them individual states. He failed at providing national leadership at crunch time. He doesn't know what to say at all, so he's trying to place blame. And telling the states to find their own medical supply. Total choke. He never deals with reality and can't  lie his way out of this one. "It's a Democrat hoax" didn't work this time. And no Alex Jones to help him.


I know... you kids need to continue your spin.  "Trump lost this".  No, he didn't lose anything because this is a worldwide problem that's never been seen in our lifetimes.  Well, other than when Obama screwed the pooch.  You clowns would be better served to actually compliment him on something... even just ONCE... so you had some credibility when you bitch.  When you bitch ALL the time, people eventually ignore you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Question for y’all:  the president always and intentionally refers to CV as the China or Chines virus.  Sure other people have already said it (and I missed it) but here’s my theory:
> 
> classic dog whistle to his ferverent base of voters.  Blame the “other”.  Used to be Mexicans and other Latin Americans. Then FBI and other Deep State actors. Throw in Hollywood liberals, US citizens of Middle eastern descent, European- centric “snowflakes”, African Americans, LGBTQ community, females writ large.  All are enemies and obstacles to djt’s vision of a society that reflects his small minded and shallow world view.
> 
> ...


Don’t sell yourself short, you are a tremendous fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> That's exactly what Trump is doing and, sadly, his supporters are  lapping it up.   It's actually quite frightening to me how easily some are gaslighted to the point that they don't even believe their own eyes and ears.
> 
> What I don't understand is how those referring to the virus as the "Chinese Virus" can't see how stupid they look to the majority.   They snicker amongst themselves, like 3rd grade boys name calling and high-fiving each other at their cleverness.  Meanwhile the adults in the room look at them like the pathetic fools that they are.


Where did the virus come from?
Who didn’t warn the USA?
You are a bigger fool than your friend.
You stick up for the fucking red Chinese just like the media.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump lost this. All leadership is coming from them individual states. He failed at providing national leadership at crunch time. He doesn't know what to say at all, so he's trying to place blame. And telling the states to find their own medical supply. Total choke. He never deals with reality and can't  lie his way out of this one. "It's a Democrat hoax" didn't work this time. And no Alex Jones to help him.


You too?
Get a grip.
Your hero Gavin seems to think trump is doing a terrific job.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 22, 2020)

Your comments and opinions sheriff are truly thoughtful and a helpful addition to the conversation. Keep it up podna.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

I’m a giver.








						NYT visualization: How the Chinese government enabled the spread of coronavirus
					

Contagion.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

God works in mysterious ways.








						Ohio halts "nonessential" abortions during COVID-19 crisis
					

Elective surgery or not?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Amid Negative Hysteria Here Are Administration Viral-Response Details the Press Does Not Want to Report
Posted at 3:34 pm on March 22, 2020 by Brad Slager
Share

Tweet





(AP Photo/Evan Vucci)





_Watching the news will give you plenty of doom, but little light on the facts for known reasons._
One of the more revealing aspects amid the Wuhan coronavirus crisis has been the abject malpractice on display with the media these past weeks. Whether it is focusing on the supposed racist connotations in naming the virus, to working harder to blame President Trump for being lax on the viral response while ignoring that China spent weeks allowing the pandemic to grow and spread, our media complex has been focused on nearly everything but helpful informative reporting.
The primary way the journalists have undermined their credibility has been in the way they try to scorch Trump for the very items they had called for. They declared he erred in not closing off air travel, then after doing so he was called ‘’xenophobic’’. For how long was the demand being made by the press that the administration wasn’t working to get a cure developed? This week, when it was announced some existing drugs could possibly lend a solution, Trump was dubbed a ‘’Nazi’’ for purportedly experimenting on patients. The demand had been made for updates by the administration, but now the press has said the President has to stop or networks block broadcasts — coinciding with his rise in the approval numbers.


We have even seen the narrative flip in the matter of one day. This past Friday, when the President tried to convey a message of hope to the general public, many in the media fact-checked him and were critical of a ‘’false’’ message. Then the very next day, the Washington Post posted a column that was critical of the President for NOT showing enough empathy. So while it is clear the press is not concerned with presenting details, looking into some of those details becomes needed.
The subject of ventilators, a needed device for those suffering from respiratory issues connected to the flu-like malady, has been one frequently raised to become critical of the administration. It has been claimed the President has been lax in getting these into hospitals, a result of Trump supposedly downplaying the impact of this outbreak. The message is that we have a severe shortage, and little is being done to get these into hospitals.
Except there are ventilators available. An NBC report detailshow the country currently has approximately 160,000 ventilators on the hospital market, but there are also more in a federal backup program.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

MEDIA
Published 2 hours ago
*CNN's Jake Tapper under fire after admitting he didn't fact-check AOC on Trump-coronavirus claim*
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Trump’s coronavirus response gets mixed reviews from experts, lawmakers and public*
The ‘Fox News Sunday’ panel weighs in.
CNN anchor Jake Tapper was criticized on Sunday for not correcting a claim made by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., about President Trump's handling of the coronavirus outbreak.

During an interview on "State of the Union," Ocasio-Cortez was sounding the alarm on her city and state's shortage of medical supplies but then quickly took a swipe at the Trump administration for its evolving rhetoric as the outbreak was spreading.
"We're hearing every step from this administration- first, we were hearing it was a hoax, then we were hearing that everything is fine, then we were hearing that the fundamentals of the economy was OK – until the crash comes," Ocasio-Cortez told Tapper.
She among many Democrats have accused Trump of calling the coronavirus a "hoax" on the campaign trail when he was actually conflating the uproar of the virus to the uproars of the Russia and Ukraine investigations, which he referred to as "hoaxes."
CNN BLASTED FOR ARTICLE CLAIMING TRUMP IS 'PEDDLING UNSUBSTANTIATED HOPE' AMID CORONAVIRUS OUTBREAK

The Trump campaign responded to Ocasio-Cortez's comments on social media, calling the congresswoman's claim a "lie."
"AOC just repeated the lie that President Trump called coronavirus a "hoax." This is not true, and has been debunked by numerous fact-checking sources. This would've been a great time for a fact check, @jaketapper," Trump campaign rapid response staffer Abigail Marone said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Coronavirus Lunacy: Take a Deep Breath, Society
					

Like most people, I had initial deep concerns regarding the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic.However, I think some perspective and proportion are overdue.  Let's start with something provocative:aside from high-risk popul...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Moving at Trump Speed
					

Three cheers for President Trump’s success in forcing a federal bureaucracy that normally moves at the speed of a glacier to begin working at “Trump Speed.”  From the day he announced he was running, Trump’s critics have ass...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Why COVID-19 Is a Product of the Left
					

The coronavirus is a product of the left, the third and final installment of its trilogy of doomsday scenarios that rounds out the Russia collusion and Ukrainian quid pro quo narratives.Only this time, after years of seeing their collecti...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2020)

Trump watching all those spring breakers in Florida and not doing anything about it, knowing they will all get on planes and go to their home states, is his Katrina moment.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Bumping the idiot's comment.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why COVID-19 Is a Product of the Left
> 
> 
> The coronavirus is a product of the left, the third and final installment of its trilogy of doomsday scenarios that rounds out the Russia collusion and Ukrainian quid pro quo narratives.Only this time, after years of seeing their collecti...
> ...


There ya go. Flood those airwaves with unbiased, we’ll sourced stuff!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> There ya go. Flood those airwaves with unbiased, we’ll sourced stuff!


Just exposing you leftists .


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Bumping the idiot's comment.


Ok idiot, less than 500 dead compared to 12,000. What point are you trying to make? Lol. Bump me when we pass 12,000 and hundreds of healthy kids and teens dying.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 22, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Ok idiot, less than 500 dead compared to 12,000. What point are you trying to make? Lol. Bump me when we pass 12,000 and hundreds of healthy kids and teens dying.


Context is important.  500 dead in how many weeks?  The 12,000 number is after a *YEAR *and is lower than for typical flu.   The best hope for containing this thing is testing, testing, testing   

_In 2009, a new H1N1 influenza virus cropped up out of season, in late spring. Because of genetic similarities to influenza viruses in pigs, it became known as a “swine flu,” even though there is no evidence the virus spread between pigs or pigs to humans.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, there were about 60.8 million cases of infection with the novel type of influenza virus in the U.S. between April 2009 and April 2010, with a total of approximately 274,304 hospitalizations and 12,469 deaths.

While that death toll may sound high, it’s over an entire year and, in fact, ended up being far lower than was initially expected. The strain of influenza also turned out to have a case fatality rate of just 0.02% — well below even many typical seasonal influenzas.

On April 15, 2009, the first infection was identified in California, according to the CDC, and less than two weeks later, on April 26, 2009, the Obama administration declared a public health emergency. The day before, on April 25, the World Health Organization had declared a public health emergency. 

The same day — April 26 — the CDC began releasing antiviral drugs to treat the H1N1 flu, and two days later, the FDA approved a new CDC test for the disease, according to a CDC timeline on the pandemic.

On April 30, 2009, two days after the public health emergency declaration, Obama formally asked Congress for $1.5 billion to fight the outbreak, and later asked for nearly $9 billion, according a September 2009 Congressional Research Service report. On June 26, 2009, Obama signed Congress’ supplemental appropriation bill that included $7.7 billion for the outbreak._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

How can this possibly be a partisan thing? Trump was an idiot before he was on the apprentice, he was an idiot before he was elected and he's still an idiot, no mystery there. The rest of the world is what matters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How can this possibly be a partisan thing? Trump was an idiot before he was on the apprentice, he was an idiot before he was elected and he's still an idiot, no mystery there. The rest of the world is what matters.


At least he isn’t Hillary,


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump watching all those spring breakers in Florida and not doing anything about it, knowing they will all get on planes and go to their home states, is his Katrina moment.


How do you know he didn't do anything about it?  Did you miss the part where it got shut down 2 days later?  What makes you think the governor did that himself?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> There ya go. Flood those airwaves with unbiased, we’ll sourced stuff!


Unbiased?  Messy uses Wikipedia for sourcing and none of you watch anything other than CNN.  Wolf Blitzer is still trying to find districts reporting that Hillary has won.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How can this possibly be a partisan thing? Trump was an idiot before he was on the apprentice, he was an idiot before he was elected and he's still an idiot, no mystery there. The rest of the world is what matters.


And you'll vote for the idiot that can't finish a sentence, thinks he's running for the Senate, doesn't know the difference between his wife and sister, never knows what state he's in and wants Beto (the pretend Mexican) to take away your AR-14s.  Yeah... but Trump is the "idiot".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

Now governors are bidding for medical supplies? Excellent leadership we are seeing from the top.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And you'll vote for the idiot that can't finish a sentence, thinks he's running for the Senate, doesn't know the difference between his wife and sister, never knows what state he's in and wants Beto (the pretend Mexican) to take away your AR-14s.  Yeah... but Trump is the "idiot".


And you love the idiot who can't read past 3rd grade leve, lwho doesn't know the difference between MIssouri and Kansas, who thinks windmills cause cancer, who altered a hurricane map with a sharpie to include a state (Alabama) that was never in the hurricane path...I mean, the list goes on and on.  If you're going to try and compare other candidates against t, I don't think lack of intelligence is the route you want to take.   Waaaaaay too much ammunition from the "other side".


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Context is important.  500 dead in how many weeks?  The 12,000 number is after a *YEAR *and is lower than for typical flu.   The best hope for containing this thing is testing, testing, testing
> 
> _In 2009, a new H1N1 influenza virus cropped up out of season, in late spring. Because of genetic similarities to influenza viruses in pigs, it became known as a “swine flu,” even though there is no evidence the virus spread between pigs or pigs to humans.
> 
> ...


We know this already, I was the ones that posted that over 60 million were infected by the swine flu and over 12,000 died in 2009.  Within the first 6 months of swine flue over 500 children under 18 were killed in the u.s. We are over a solid 2 months of coronavirus in the U.S.  how many kids under 18 are killed so far?  let me know when this coronavirus reaches those numbers. Like I said a week or 2 ago, ill be ready for the "well, we were on lockdown" excuse when we don't reach those numbers.  once again, no lockdown for south korea.  We should be "social distancing" during flu season anyway.  After, it kills 40,000+ every year including healthy children under 18.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Context is important.  500 dead in how many weeks?  The 12,000 number is after a *YEAR *and is lower than for typical flu.   The best hope for containing this thing is testing, testing, testing
> 
> _In 2009, a new H1N1 influenza virus cropped up out of season, in late spring. Because of genetic similarities to influenza viruses in pigs, it became known as a “swine flu,” even though there is no evidence the virus spread between pigs or pigs to humans.
> 
> ...


Also, if you want some context, coronavirus hit us right before peak flu season which is February and March, and we are still less than 500 killed.  Swine flu hit us in April as we were heading into summer when flu infections significantly decrease and it still killed over 500 kids under 18 within the first 6 months.  We were lucky with the swine flu, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And you love the idiot who can't read past 3rd grade leve, lwho doesn't know the difference between MIssouri and Kansas, who thinks windmills cause cancer, who altered a hurricane map with a sharpie to include a state (Alabama) that was never in the hurricane path...I mean, the list goes on and on.  If you're going to try and compare other candidates against t, I don't think lack of intelligence is the route you want to take.   Waaaaaay too much ammunition from the "other side".


And he best your best.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now governors are bidding for medical supplies? Excellent leadership we are seeing from the top.



*You really are quite lacking in the observational dept...

If YOU were a Gov, you would be begging too.

This MANUFACTURED crisis is exposing the Hospitals inability to 
keep relevant supplies on hand. Period.

Just like any business, if you don't have/stock adequate supplies
you are going to come up SHORT !

The President is the President of Fifty States, and the Fifty Governors manage 
their X amount of County Seats/Mayors....so on and so on.

Most Hospitals if my memory serves me correct are private or public/private...
The Hospital administrators are in charge of those duties thru delegation to
dept heads....so on and so on....

Blaming Donald J. Trump " My " President is about as ludicrous as it gets....

And just so your uninformed ass knows, Gov Andrew Cuomo is kissing ass
to the President because he knows of ALL people he fucked up the most..

How so ?

Well he allowed/authorized/endorsed Event201 in his State in October of 2019..
HE SHOULD HAVE HAD HIS STATE PREPARED FOR THIS MANUFACTURED
CRISIS WELL AHEAD OF THE VERY WELL ANTICIPATED DELIVERY OF THIS
VIRUS FROM CHINA THAT HE AND THE " EVENT " DIRECTORS ANTICIPATED.......!

If you don't know what Event201 is, then I suggest YOU go read up on it and....

SHUT THE F#$K UP IN THE MEAN TIME UNTIL YOU HAVE SOME REAL FACTS.....!*
*THERE IS NO MORE TIME FOR YOUR TYPE OF UNINFORMED BULLSHIT RAT....
*
*YOU WANTED A CRISIS AND A PENDING CIVIL WAR, WELL GUESS WHAT MISTER...

YOU GOT IT...NOW LETS SEE IF YOUR PARAKEET ASS CAN HANDLE IT..!

*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And you love the idiot who can't read past 3rd grade leve, lwho doesn't know the difference between MIssouri and Kansas, who thinks windmills cause cancer, who altered a hurricane map with a sharpie to include a state (Alabama) that was never in the hurricane path...I mean, the list goes on and on.  If you're going to try and compare other candidates against t, I don't think lack of intelligence is the route you want to take.   Waaaaaay too much ammunition from the "other side".


He didn't know the Chiefs were in Missouri instead of Kansas.  That's your big argument?   There's a 'Kansas City' in both states, putz.  I guess we should have Obama back in office.  He thought there were 57 states and claimed to be a lifelong fan of the White Sox who play at Cominskey Field.  And for a guy that's got the most powerful position in our country, I'm guessing he can read beyond a 3rd grade level.  At least he knows what job he's running for.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He didn't know the Chiefs were in Missouri instead of Kansas.  That's your big argument?   There's a 'Kansas City' in both states, putz.  I guess we should have Obama back in office.  He thought there were 57 states and claimed to be a lifelong fan of the White Sox who play at Cominskey Field.  And for a guy that's got the most powerful position in our country, I'm guessing he can read beyond a 3rd grade level.  At least he knows what job he's running for.


You got one thing right - You're guessing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now governors are bidding for medical supplies? Excellent leadership we are seeing from the top.


All the millennials you're counting on to vote are the same retards partying in Florida instead of following CDC guidelines.  Maybe Stuttering Joe should worry less about Corn Pop kicking his ass and tell his disciples to stay home when told to.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

espola said:


> You got one thing right - You're guessing.


Well, he best your best candidate and will do it again in 7 months.  Not much guessing involved here, libtard.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, he best your best candidate and will do it again in 7 months.  Not much guessing involved here, libtard.


What does "he best your best" mean?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And you'll vote for the idiot that can't finish a sentence, thinks he's running for the Senate, doesn't know the difference between his wife and sister, never knows what state he's in and wants Beto (the pretend Mexican) to take away your AR-14s.  Yeah... but Trump is the "idiot".


Being a proud member of a political minority, as you are, is sometimes OK, but not when you're an idiot. I know you love Donald (and Junior too, perhaps?), but thank God he will he voted out in November and we can forget about this freaky fluke. Obama's VP will win, so we can revive a legacy of decency,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Being a proud member of a political minority, as you are, is sometimes OK, but not when you're an idiot. I know you love Donald (and Junior too, perhaps?), but thank God he will he voted out in November and we can forget about this freaky fluke. Obama's VP will win, so we can revive a legacy of decency,


Why are t-swallowers always the crazy, upset and constantly aggrieved ones?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

espola said:


> What does "he best your best" mean?


It's a typo.  You know what it means.  Hopefully you can recover from the trauma.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Being a proud member of a political minority, as you are, is sometimes OK, but not when you're an idiot. I know you love Donald (and Junior too, perhaps?), but thank God he will he voted out in November and we can forget about this freaky fluke. Obama's VP will win, so we can revive a legacy of decency,


No, I don't love Donald.  I'm a Libertarian.  But I know the democrats have spent the last 3 years doing nothing but trying to get him out of office. They've done nothing for the American people.  They've done a ton for illegal aliens.  Maybe, once Trump defeats Dementia Joe, they will give up and go back to work for the people that pay their salaries.  I'm not sure how Obama's VP will win.  Obama won't endorse him.  Shit... he's not even running for the right office.  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are t-swallowers always the crazy, upset and constantly aggrieved ones?


Aggrieved?  LOL... who was the candidate that didn't have the backbone to walk onstage and thank supporters in 2016?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

So now Dr. t wants to forego clinical trials and start using experimental drugs on whoever wants them. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Being a proud member of a political minority, as you are, is sometimes OK, but not when you're an idiot. I know you love Donald (and Junior too, perhaps?), but thank God he will he voted out in November and we can forget about this freaky fluke. Obama's VP will win, so we can revive a legacy of decency,


*A. We " Republicans " are NOT a minority.*
*B. The current POTUS will not be voted out.
C. Don't invoke " God " when YOU and YOURS created this problem and KNOW the solution.
D. You are NOT decent, nor does your Party have any Moral Legacy.

You and Yours are SCUM....You will ROT in HELL for what YOUR Party did *
*yesterday and today.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now Dr. t wants to forego clinical trials and start using experimental drugs on whoever wants them. What a fucking idiot.


*Hey Criminal Scum Bag Supporter....it works..!*

*You are the " Fucking Idiot "...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Criminal Scum Bag Supporter....it works..!
> 
> You are the " Fucking Idiot "...!*


I thought you said it was a made up thing to harm your exalted leader?


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's a typo.  You know what it means.  Hopefully you can recover from the trauma.


It's a much worse mistake than that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 23, 2020)

espola said:


> It's a much worse mistake than that.


I guess you won't recover.  Hopefully you find the strength to survive November.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's a typo.  You know what it means.  Hopefully you can recover from the trauma.


Your typo, duly noted.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought you said it was a made up thing to harm your exalted leader?


it works to treat this recently mutated virus that so far kills far less people, affects far less people, and is lethal to a much smaller demographic than the flu. Yes, the "panic" is man made with the media grilling the president on things out of his control like the CDC making faulty test kits.  CDC made test kits for the ebola outbreak in 2015 as well, nothing nefarious. the fact that only 500 or so people were killed so far during peak virus season is pretty amazing. No where near the over 12,000 the swine flu killed in a year or the over 500 children under 18 within the first 6 months.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought you said it was a made up thing to harm your exalted leader?


*I stated " Manufactured " didn't I.....*
*I pointed out months ago that this was coming and coming from China..
I pointed out that this was being used to target the Presidency and his robust economy..*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I stated " Manufactured " didn't I.....*
> *I pointed out months ago that this was coming and coming from China..
> I pointed out that this was being used to target the Presidency and his robust economy..*


You need to make up your mind, is it a made up nothing burger or the pandemic of a lifetime, you have said it is both.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to make up your mind, is it a made up nothing burger or the pandemic of a lifetime, you have said it is both.


*Never stated such a thing.....*
*
You and your EVIL DEMOCRATS will ROT IN HELL for what you have wrought on the World...
You and your EVIL DEMOCRATS will ROT IN HELL for what they did last night and today....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We know this already, I was the ones that posted that over 60 million were infected by the swine flu and over 12,000 died in 2009.  Within the first 6 months of swine flue over 500 children under 18 were killed in the u.s. We are over a solid 2 months of coronavirus in the U.S.  how many kids under 18 are killed so far?  let me know when this coronavirus reaches those numbers. Like I said a week or 2 ago, ill be ready for the "well, we were on lockdown" excuse when we don't reach those numbers.  once again, no lockdown for south korea.  We should be "social distancing" during flu season anyway.  After, it kills 40,000+ every year including healthy children under 18.


No lockdown in South Korea because they have comprehensive testing, we do not. Those who test positive are quarantined, not here, we all are, because. "I like the numbers where they are." Testing would reveal the truth and t can't handle that, the truth that is.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No lockdown in South Korea because they have comprehensive testing, we do not.
> Those who test positive are quarantined, not here, we all are,
> because. "I like the numbers where they are." Testing would reveal the truth and t can't handle that, the truth that is.


*Population of South Korea   -  51,257,270 *
*Population of United States - 329,227,746 

*
*You have your head up your ass....Just like Sen Chuck Schumer and Speaker Nancy Pelosi*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

Why aren't we testing more?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Population of South Korea   -  51,257,270 *
> *Population of United States - 329,227,746 *
> 
> 
> *You have your head up your ass....Just like Sen Chuck Schumer and Speaker Nancy Pelosi*



A nation of 51 million, South Korea has tested about 250,000 people since its outbreak began on Jan. 20, with a daily capacity of 15,000. It has conducted 3,600 tests per million people compared to five per million in the U.S.









						South Korea's Drive-Through Testing For Coronavirus Is Fast — And Free
					

Doctors estimate they can do 10 tests an hour — double the number in an indoor clinic.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

Rand Paul says amid criticism that more Americans should be able to get tested for coronavirus
					

"I believe we need more testing immediately, even among those without symptoms," Paul said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2020)

Sen. Rand Paul kept working for six days after virus test
					

Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul says he was tested a week ago for the novel coronavirus, but continued working at the Capitol because he "felt that it was highly unlikely" he was sick since he had no symptoms of the illness.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't love Donald.  I'm a Libertarian.  But I know the democrats have spent the last 3 years doing nothing but trying to get him out of office. They've done nothing for the American people.  They've done a ton for illegal aliens.  Maybe, once Trump defeats Dementia Joe, they will give up and go back to work for the people that pay their salaries.  I'm not sure how Obama's VP will win.  Obama won't endorse him.  Shit... he's not even running for the right office.  LMAO!


Obama will of course endorse him and if he campaigns for him, it's definitely all over.


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A nation of 51 million, South Korea has tested about 250,000 people since its outbreak began on Jan. 20, with a daily capacity of 15,000. It has conducted 3,600 tests per million people compared to five per million in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The traveler diagnosed in the USA on Jan 20, 2020 was from Wuhan China wasn't he....*
*The President blocked travel from China on Jan 31, 2020 and set up quarantines the same day.
What was going on at the same time dipshit....Impeachment wasn't it.*
*I was posting about the Virus and the potential for it being used as a tool against the US economy. *


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Obama will of course endorse him and if he campaigns for him, it's definitely all over.



*The " Golden Child " can endorse " The Sniffing Perv " all he wants.....Biden is done.*
*
The new outlier is Gov Andrew Cuomo at a Brokered convention.....

He's using the New York COVID-19 daily briefings as a platform to expose
his potential to the American Public.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Obama will of course endorse him and if he campaigns for him, it's definitely all over.


Wake up, your nightmare is turning into a dream.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> it works to treat this recently mutated virus that so far kills far less people, affects far less people, and is lethal to a much smaller demographic than the flu. Yes, the "panic" is man made with the media grilling the president on things out of his control like the CDC making faulty test kits.  CDC made test kits for the ebola outbreak in 2015 as well, nothing nefarious. the fact that only 500 or so people were killed so far during peak virus season is pretty amazing. No where near the over 12,000 the swine flu killed in a year or the over 500 children under 18 within the first 6 months.











						Cruz hammers Dems: What the hell do emissions standards on airplanes have to do with fiscal relief for coronavirus?
					

Priorities.




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

*COVID-19 = China

Democrats = COVID-19*

*China = Democrats*


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2020)

So if a doctor in New York has discovered a drug cocktail that prevents covid 19 (or cures it? it's not clear) why would the first person he tells about it be Sean Hannity?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A nation of 51 million, South Korea has tested about 250,000 people since its outbreak began on Jan. 20, with a daily capacity of 15,000. It has conducted 3,600 tests per million people compared to five per million in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The u.s. has tested about 300k since the outbreak and are testing up to 40k per day now which is expected to ramp up to 100-150k per day. If it wasnt for the CDC snafu and regulatory hurdles, we would have had test out much quicker but we are outpacing other countries now.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 23, 2020)

How many coronavirus cases have been found in each U.S. state
					

Using data from the COVID Tracking Project, we’re following how each state is responding to COVID-19.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

Nancy Pelosi's Coronavirus Plan Gives $300M to Foreign Refugees
					

Nancy Pelosi's (D-CA) plan to fight the coronavirus includes giving millions in American taxpayer funding to refugees living overseas.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

Schiff: Early Voting and Voting by Mail 'Very Much Interrelated' with 'Economic Health'
					

On Monday's broadcast of MSNBC's "All In," House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-CA) defended House Democrats pushing for voting by mail and | Clips On Monday's broadcast of MSNBC's "All In," House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-CA) defended House Democrats pushing for...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The traveler diagnosed in the USA on Jan 20, 2020 was from Wuhan China wasn't he....*
> *The President blocked travel from China on Jan 31, 2020 and set up quarantines the same day.
> What was going on at the same time dipshit....Impeachment wasn't it.*
> *I was posting about the Virus and the potential for it being used as a tool against the US economy. *


Nice speech, but what does that have to do with our lack of testing compared to South Korea?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Obama will of course endorse him and if he campaigns for him, it's definitely all over.


It's too late, Mess.  That's why the DNC had to step in an push BootyGig and Klobabore off the podium.  Joe was being read his last rights and liberals know those 2, along with Bernie Magoo, have no shot at beating Trump.  In case your memory fails you, just a few reminders:









						Biden’s Lazarus-like return from the dead - The Boston Globe
					

The former vice president turns the Democratic race on its head.




					www.bostonglobe.com
				











						Joe Biden rises from the dead on Super Tuesday: Goodwin
					

It wasn’t pretty and there wasn’t a moment to spare, but the “Saving Joe Biden” campaign did something remarkable. It brought a dead man back to life. For weeks, the former veep looked to be one g…




					nypost.com
				











						Dems Left Biden for Dead, Then Decided He Was Their Savior
					

The former VP scored major wins on Super Tuesday and his backers have a theory why: It’s all about deposing the current president.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				




You see, Obama coming out now would be laughable.  And I'm not talking about being married to Big Mike.  Obama hasn't pat grandpa Joe on the head yet and the election is almost 6 months away.  What's he going to do... talk about how Joe was the guy all along?  Is he going to explain that Joe confused the Senate and the Presidency because the buildings are a short Uber ride apart?  That AR-14 is so close to AR-15?  That his wife and sister are just "so close"?  I mean, really, if it weren't for Wednesday, Super Tuesday and Super Thursday could EASILY be confused.  C'mon...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The u.s. has tested about 300k since the outbreak and are testing up to 40k per day now which is expected to ramp up to 100-150k per day. If it wasnt for the CDC snafu and regulatory hurdles, we would have had test out much quicker but we are outpacing other countries now.


Citation please.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Citation please.











						How many coronavirus cases have been found in each U.S. state
					

Using data from the COVID Tracking Project, we’re following how each state is responding to COVID-19.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> How many coronavirus cases have been found in each U.S. state
> 
> 
> Using data from the COVID Tracking Project, we’re following how each state is responding to COVID-19.
> ...


Where do you get the 40,000 a day number from?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do you get the 40,000 a day number from?


why? is it that unbelievable? Were probably above that number by now anyway.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do you get the 40,000 a day number from?











						Testing blunders crippled US response as coronavirus spread
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — A series of missteps at the nation's top public health agency caused a critical shortage of reliable laboratory tests for <a href="https://apnews...




					apnews.com
				




From the director of the Global Health Institute at Harvard, Dr. Ashish K. Jha. Scroll to the bottom if you don't have time to read.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Testing blunders crippled US response as coronavirus spread
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A series of missteps at the nation's top public health agency caused a critical shortage of reliable laboratory tests for <a href="https://apnews...
> ...


Seems if we still had the pandemic response team in place we would have gotten off to a better start.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems if we still had the pandemic response team in place we would have gotten off to a better start.


You are assuming that their recommendations would have been respected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> You are assuming that their recommendations would have been respected.


I notice Dr. Fauci is MIA.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems if we still had the pandemic response team in place we would have gotten off to a better start.


of course the excuses come after I show you that we have conducted more test since the outbreak and more daily tests than korea who never did a lockdown.  CDC made a mistake making faulty test kits, it happens.  Could have happened with or without a response team. Protect the demographic that this virus is lethal for.  Everyone else can go to work.  No sense in ruining our economy for a virus with flu like symptoms. agree to disagree.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice Dr. Fauci is MIA.


He said something about not being able to jump in front of t and correct his errors in realtime, and then he disappeared from daily update press conferences.  Pence later said that Fauci is working on something important back at his home office.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> of course the excuses come after I show you that we have conducted more test since the outbreak and more daily tests than korea who never did a lockdown.  CDC made a mistake making faulty test kits, it happens.  Could have happened with or without a response team. Protect the demographic that this virus is lethal for.  Everyone else can go to work.  No sense in ruining our economy for a virus with flu like symptoms. agree to disagree.


Or we could just agree that you are posting wishful thinking.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Or we could just agree that you are posting wishful thinking.


your wish is my wish unless you want this to kill more than 12,000 people like the swine flu or 40,000+ like the seasonal flu. I've been posting that this virus isn't that serious since the beginning.  Hopefully my wishful thinking will be correct. Only 685 deaths so far at a 1.2% mortality rate, most of which are seniors with failing health.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems if we still had the pandemic response team in place we would have gotten off to a better start.


Yeah... really sucks not being able to see the future some 2-years in advance.  Hillary could have saved herself a 2nd defeat.  Tell me something, Husky, how come you guys cry when Trump spends money and then you cry when he tries to save it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice Dr. Fauci is MIA.


Hopefully he's working.  Something the democrats could stand to do after a 3-year long break.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> your wish is my wish unless you want this to kill more than 12,000 people like the swine flu or 40,000+ like the seasonal flu. I've been posting that this virus isn't that serious since the beginning.  Hopefully my wishful thinking will be correct. Only 685 deaths so far at a 1.2% mortality rate, most of which are seniors with failing health.


My wish is that those who have the power to do something will listen to those who have the knowledge and training to know what to do.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> So if a doctor in New York has discovered a drug cocktail that prevents covid 19 (or cures it? it's not clear) why would the first person he tells about it be Sean Hannity?



*Hmmmmm......because maybe the MSM will not give him a platform....

It has been proven to work.....

Here's a simple solution, release the vaccine they already have that
was developed in conjunction with the virus....

Let's think.....who would have that ?????*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> My wish is that those who have the power to do something will listen to those who have the knowledge and training to know what to do.



*YOU NEVER CAN ANSWER A QUESTION WITH A STRAIGHT ANSWER.......

Your such a weasel dick....*


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Packed churches on Easter is not exactly where we should be heading now unless the point is to selectively kill off Christians.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Packed churches on Easter is not exactly where we should be heading now unless the point is to selectively kill off Christians.


Here's a prototype --









						One person tests positive for COVID-19 after attending 'coronavirus party,' Beshear says
					

"Anyone who goes to something like this may think that they are indestructible. But it's someone else's loved one they are going to hurt."



					www.courier-journal.com


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

This excellent web page has been modified so that when you click on a country name in the column on the left you get a picture in the lower right of that country's confirmed infection history.  A couple of countries are showing strong negative second derivatives in their chart trends - China and South Korea.  Italy may have the beginning of a slowdown - it's too hard to tell with the limited data points.   The USA, on the other hand, is running rapidly upward.





__





						ArcGIS Dashboards Classic
					






					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Now that Putin has been wearing one of these I expect t to follow suit (please excuse the unintended word play)


----------



## Imtired (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We know this already, I was the ones that posted that over 60 million were infected by the swine flu and over 12,000 died in 2009.  Within the first 6 months of swine flue over 500 children under 18 were killed in the u.s. We are over a solid 2 months of coronavirus in the U.S.  how many kids under 18 are killed so far?  let me know when this coronavirus reaches those numbers. Like I said a week or 2 ago, ill be ready for the "well, we were on lockdown" excuse when we don't reach those numbers.  once again, no lockdown for south korea.  We should be "social distancing" during flu season anyway.  After, it kills 40,000+ every year including healthy children under 18.


Wait, you're kidding, right?   "How many kids under 18 are killed so far?".  You're comparing apples to oranges.   Coronavirus and Swine Flu are different viruses so have different manifestations.  Normally the tends to be more lethal for elderly and the very young.  COVID-19 seems to largely spare people under 18.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

Speaking of the swine flu.








						Pelosi Slips Amnesty for DACA Illegal Aliens into Latest Coronavirus Plan
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) has slipped into her coronavirus plan an amnesty for hundreds of thousands of DACA illegal aliens.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Imtired (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Also, if you want some context, coronavirus hit us right before peak flu season which is February and March, and we are still less than 500 killed.  Swine flu hit us in April as we were heading into summer when flu infections significantly decrease and it still killed over 500 kids under 18 within the first 6 months.  We were lucky with the swine flu, it could have been much worse.


Again, I don't understand your point in quoting the number of kids under 18 who died.  That is not a comparable statistic to use since kids under 18 are largely spared by Coronavirus whereas with the Swine Flu they weren't.

You mention that people will be "making excuses" if there aren't as many deaths with coronavirus--as if you see those who don't agree with you (me for one) as hoping that there are more deaths in order to take a dig at Trump.  Well, you're full of sh*t.  I hope and pray that we don't see the numbers go up.  I don't give a rat's *ss if Trump suddenly becomes a hero and is able to work fast to get the tests we need, the respirators, etc etc etc.   But that hasn't happened.  He was dragging his feet in the beginning because he was worried about his re-election and I honestly think he had no clue it was going to get this bad.

South Korea didn't need to shut down because they reacted so swiftly.  As soon as there was a single case they started testing broadly.  They also started intense contact tracing, using video survelliance, GPS, and other tools to track everywhere those infected, or possible infected, had one and who they interacted with.  There response was jaw dropping.   Trump reacted far too slowly which is why we had to shut down.  He is not alone, I think the UK reaction was even worse than the US.

I can only hope we are learning from this because there will be another pandemic, that is guaranteed.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Again, I don't understand your point in quoting the number of kids under 18 who died.  That is not a comparable statistic to use since kids under 18 are largely spared by Coronavirus whereas with the Swine Flu they weren't.
> 
> You mention that people will be "making excuses" if there aren't as many deaths with coronavirus--as if you see those who don't agree with you (me for one) as hoping that there are more deaths in order to take a dig at Trump.  Well, you're full of sh*t.  I hope and pray that we don't see the numbers go up.  I don't give a rat's *ss if Trump suddenly becomes a hero and is able to work fast to get the tests we need, the respirators, etc etc etc.   But that hasn't happened.  He was dragging his feet in the beginning because he was worried about his re-election and I honestly think he had no clue it was going to get this bad.
> 
> ...


lets agree to disagree. Seasonal flu kills 500+ kids under 24 years of age every year, to include elderly and poor in health.  kills 40,000+ people a year.  coronavirus has a specific demographic that it is lethal to.  yes young kids can get sick, poor in health at every age can die, but large majority of those killed are over 70 in poor health.  we shut down business, risking up to 20% unemployment over a couple hundred people that would have likely died from the flu/pneumonia, the #8 leading cause of death in the u.s. The exponential growth that everyone is talking about is topping out at roughly 80k with a major lockdown in china and roughly 9k without a lockdown in korea.  We have tested more people in the U.S. and are testing more people daily than korea like I pointed out to husker until he changed the topic.  The CDC messed up, not because we didn't have a pandemic response team, not because we weren't prepared, it was a mistake.  We got delayed because of that but the speed of tests getting out there and getting conducted is a lot more than people think or the media care to report.  I actually hate the fact trump gave in to a lockdown. hopefully he lifts it soon.  like I said before, we'll see if you chicken littles are right, hopefully I'm the one that right.  The lockdown will show to be more of a detriment than a cure to the problem.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> lets agree to disagree. Seasonal flu kills 500+ kids under 24 years of age every year, to include elderly and poor in health.  kills 40,000+ people a year.  coronavirus has a specific demographic that it is lethal to.  yes young kids can get sick, poor in health at every age can die, but large majority of those killed are over 70 in poor health.  we shut down business, risking up to 20% unemployment over a couple hundred people that would have likely died from the flu/pneumonia, the #8 leading cause of death in the u.s. The exponential growth that everyone is talking about is topping out at roughly 80k with a major lockdown in china and roughly 9k without a lockdown in korea.  We have tested more people in the U.S. and are testing more people daily than korea like I pointed out to husker until he changed the topic.  The CDC messed up, not because we didn't have a pandemic response team, not because we weren't prepared, it was a mistake.  We got delayed because of that but the speed of tests getting out there and getting conducted is a lot more than people think or the media care to report.  I actually hate the fact trump gave in to a lockdown. hopefully he lifts it soon.  like I said before, we'll see if you chicken littles are right, hopefully I'm the one that right.  The lockdown will show to be more of a detriment than a cure to the problem.


Let's agree that you sure hope your wishes come true.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Packed churches on Easter is not exactly where we should be heading now unless the point is to selectively kill off Christians.



*A. You're NOT a Doctor.*
*B. You're NOT Informed.
C. You're NOT Honest.

How about you the non doctor just tell us all your REAL feelings towards Christians....

By mid April the Democrats will have this Country in Complete Chaos and Crisis
or
Their Evil Agenda will have been COMPLETELY exposed to the AMERICAN Public.*
*
Which will hopefully result in a multitude of arrests of Filthy Criminal Democrats.

Speaker Nancy Pelosi should be arrested for TREASON for just her Filthy actions
regarding the Economic Stimulus Bill.....She is an EVIL WOMAN !!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Let's agree that you sure hope your wishes come true.


*I Agree that YOU are a Filthy POS Negative Nellie.....*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Testing blunders crippled US response as coronavirus spread
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A series of missteps at the nation's top public health agency caused a critical shortage of reliable laboratory tests for <a href="https://apnews...
> ...


From that same article it states that we should be testing 100,000 a day, but only very recentlly have been ramped up to 40,000 a day. 

That is the issue, we waited too long to start widespread testing.  Also, we didn't start preparing by making sure we had sufficient respirators, N95 masks, etc.  But that's in the past and complaining about it isn't going to do squat.  Right now we just have to focus on getting this thing under control.  

Going back to South Korea:

_Just one week after the country’s first case was diagnosed in late January, government officials met with representatives from several medical companies. They urged the companies to begin immediately developing coronavirus test kits for mass production, promising emergency approval. _

As bad as COVID-19 is, it's nothing compared to MERS or SARS.  Both MERS (30% fatality rate) and SARS (10% fatality rate) showed symptoms _before_ someone became highly infectious so it was a bit easier to identify those who were sick and quarantine them. COVID-19 is the opposite, someone can be highly contagious before they have a single symptom. If you take COVID-19's ability to spread rapidly and invisibly and combine it with the lethality of MERS or SARS, we'd be f*cked. I only hope our Government learns from this ... I don't give a sh*t whose in charge.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> lets agree to disagree. Seasonal flu kills 500+ kids under 24 years of age every year, to include elderly and poor in health.  kills 40,000+ people a year.  coronavirus has a specific demographic that it is lethal to.  yes young kids can get sick, poor in health at every age can die, but large majority of those killed are over 70 in poor health.  we shut down business, risking up to 20% unemployment over a couple hundred people that would have likely died from the flu/pneumonia, the #8 leading cause of death in the u.s. The exponential growth that everyone is talking about is topping out at roughly 80k with a major lockdown in china and roughly 9k without a lockdown in korea.  We have tested more people in the U.S. and are testing more people daily than korea like I pointed out to husker until he changed the topic.  The CDC messed up, not because we didn't have a pandemic response team, not because we weren't prepared, it was a mistake.  We got delayed because of that but the speed of tests getting out there and getting conducted is a lot more than people think or the media care to report.  I actually hate the fact trump gave in to a lockdown. hopefully he lifts it soon.  like I said before, we'll see if you chicken littles are right, hopefully I'm the one that right.  The lockdown will show to be more of a detriment than a cure to the problem.


I'm not a chicken little.  I'm not afraid for myself as I'm not in a high risk category and my reaction in the beginning was similar to yours, why is everyone panicking?   As time went on I realized why this is a bigger deal.  1) We don't have any treatment as of yet.  With the flu, including the swine flu, we had medicines to combat it including anti-virals.   We don't have anything definitive yet for Coronavirus though some of the Ebola anti-virals have shown promise. 2) Though the lethality rate isn't as high as SARS or MERS it's still extremely lethal for certain categories.  Those people are going to need hospital beds and equipment that we just don't have enough of.  Our hospitals get overrun then where is the car accident victim going to go?  The woman suffering complications in her pregnancy putting her child at risk?  etc. etc. etc.

So as time went on it finally dawned on me why this particular virus needs to be slowed down---and it's not just to save lives (that's obvious) but also to buy us some time.   My hope is that soon we'll have a medicine that proves effective, thus reducing those needing to be hospitalized (or reducing the length of their stay), and then we get a vaccine.

A side note on the flu.   The hospitalization rate for flu is around 1%, for Coronavirus it's around 12%.    

And, yes, I do hope you're right.   I hope Trump is right about the virus dying when the weather gets warmer.  I don't care who the messenger is, I just want a good outcome.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

*I Give Shit who's in Charge...!

I am sick of the Democrats and their Evil Agendas...!

This Country would be MUCH better off if EVERY 
Democrat was removed from office and replace with
one of the prisoners being released from New York's 
prisons....
At least you would KNOW you are dealing with a 
Criminal and quite possibly they would do the RIGHT THING !*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I Give Shit who's in Charge...!
> 
> I am sick of the Democrats and their Evil Agendas...!
> 
> ...


According to you all Dems are in, or should be in, jail.  So you're just going to remove Dems from the office and replace them with more Dems?  Sounds good to me.  We're everywhere you know...you can't get rid of us...we're hiding behind your couch...rearranging the cans in your kitchen pantry...putting your toilet paper roll on backwards...hahahahaha!!!  We're EVERYWHEREEEE!!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I'm not a chicken little.  I'm not afraid for myself as I'm not in a high risk category and my reaction in the beginning was similar to yours, why is everyone panicking?   As time went on I realized why this is a bigger deal.  1) We don't have any treatment as of yet.  With the flu, including the swine flu, we had medicines to combat it including anti-virals.   We don't have anything definitive yet for Coronavirus though some of the Ebola anti-virals have shown promise. 2) Though the lethality rate isn't as high as SARS or MERS it's still extremely lethal for certain categories.  Those people are going to need hospital beds and equipment that we just don't have enough of.  Our hospitals get overrun then where is the car accident victim going to go?  The woman suffering complications in her pregnancy putting her child at risk?  etc. etc. etc.
> 
> So as time went on it finally dawned on me why this particular virus needs to be slowed down---and it's not just to save lives (that's obvious) but also to buy us some time.   My hope is that soon we'll have a medicine that proves effective, thus reducing those needing to be hospitalized (or reducing the length of their stay), and then we get a vaccine.
> 
> ...


* "A side note on the flu. The hospitalization rate for flu is around 1%, for Coronavirus it's around 12%. " 

How do YOU know that the so-called nCoV2019/COVID-19/Coronavirus patients are
all interned/dying from the virus and they aren't interned/dying from OTHER complications 
and being classified as COVID-19 Sickness/deaths to stack the numbers much much higher.....
You don't...and after what I witnessed yesterday with Pelosi's and Schumer's criminal
 conduct and today Gov Andrew Cuomo's idiotic remarks coupled with his selfish financial
actions...He exposed his true self today.
I am thoroughly convinced their Agenda is a repeat of Mueller/Impeachment/Etc
to destroy President Trumps Economy at ALL COSTS- including the deaths of American
Citizens !!!

*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> *According to you all Dems are in*, or should be in, jail.  So you're just going to remove Dems from the office and replace them with more Dems?  Sounds good to me.  We're everywhere you know...you can't get rid of us...we're hiding behind your couch...rearranging the cans in your kitchen pantry...putting your toilet paper roll on backwards...hahahahaha!!!  We're EVERYWHEREEEE!!!!!!


*Classic Democrat response....I never stated THAT above in red did I...

Grow up " ImatiredLemming " and face the TRUTH...

You're supporting a Criminal Cabal hiding under the guise of 
the Democrat Political Party...( Also known as Jackasses )*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> of course the excuses come after I show you that we have conducted more test since the outbreak and more daily tests than korea who never did a lockdown.  CDC made a mistake making faulty test kits, it happens.  Could have happened with or without a response team. Protect the demographic that this virus is lethal for.  Everyone else can go to work.  No sense in ruining our economy for a virus with flu like symptoms. agree to disagree.


I believe the health experts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I'm not a chicken little.  I'm not afraid for myself as I'm not in a high risk category and my reaction in the beginning was similar to yours, why is everyone panicking?   As time went on I realized why this is a bigger deal.  1) We don't have any treatment as of yet.  With the flu, including the swine flu, we had medicines to combat it including anti-virals.   We don't have anything definitive yet for Coronavirus though some of the Ebola anti-virals have shown promise. 2) Though the lethality rate isn't as high as SARS or MERS it's still extremely lethal for certain categories.  Those people are going to need hospital beds and equipment that we just don't have enough of.  Our hospitals get overrun then where is the car accident victim going to go?  The woman suffering complications in her pregnancy putting her child at risk?  etc. etc. etc.
> 
> So as time went on it finally dawned on me why this particular virus needs to be slowed down---and it's not just to save lives (that's obvious) but also to buy us some time.   My hope is that soon we'll have a medicine that proves effective, thus reducing those needing to be hospitalized (or reducing the length of their stay), and then we get a vaccine.
> 
> ...


We have built up immunity to the flu and vaccines that we don't have for covid-19. So if the flu kills so many how many will covid-19 take? And imagine if we drop our guard or never took it seriously in the first place?


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have built up immunity to the flu and vaccines that we don't have for covid-19. So if the flu kills so many how many will covid-19 take? And imagine if we drop our guard or never took it seriously in the first place?


We're finding out.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe the health experts.


*You also " Believe " a Loony Poop City Drunk.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have built up immunity to the flu and vaccines that we don't have
> for covid-19. So if the flu kills so many how many will covid-19 take?
> And imagine if we drop our guard or never took it seriously in the first place?


*America DID drop it's guard 30 + years ago by off shoring all *
*sorts of Goods/Manufacturing/Pharmaceuticals that have made
America dependent on a Communist Nation that has now shown
it's TRUE Panda face along with the help of Criminal Republicans/Democrats....


How do YOU know YOU haven't already had it....
It's been in Socal/Norcal for three plus months.....
It's been in Oregon for three plus months....
It's been in Washington State for three plus months....
How do YOU know they aren't reclassifying Flu deaths 
and other Primary causes as just COVID-19 to stack
the numbers....YOU DON'T !
They are NOT releasing the TRUE data to the public.

The head of WHO lied his ass off about the numbers 
presented to the White House Staff...
The head of the CDC has been caught now multiple 
times misrepresenting data....


All three States on the west coast have had DIRECT interaction with 
individuals from the Wuhan " Hot Zone " since mid Nov 2019...
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *America DID drop it's guard 30 + years ago by off shoring all *
> *sorts of Goods/Manufacturing/Pharmaceuticals that have made
> America dependent on a Communist Nation that has now shown
> it's TRUE Panda face along with the help of Criminal Republicans/Democrats....
> ...


Thanks to Ronald Reagan . . . "trickle down", "off-shoring", "tax breaks", etc. etc.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks to Ronald Reagan . . . "trickle down", "off-shoring", "tax breaks", etc. etc.



*Really....are you really that dumb.









						Clinton Approves Technology Transfer to China
					

Clinton Administration notifies Congress of approval to export technology to China to permit launching of communications satellite aboard Chinese rocket; says transfer will not harm national security or significantly improve China's military capability in space (S)




					www.nytimes.com
				




How America Equipped China with Missile Technology*

In August of 1994, Bill Clinton’s Secretary of Commerce, Ron Brown, flew to China to try 
and seal two deals for American corporations. The first was to enable Chrysler the ability 
to build minivans in China, and the second was to get the Chinese to buy 40 MD-90 
aircraft ‘Trunkliners” from McDonnell Douglas.

The McConnell Douglas deal was particularly important to the Clinton administration for 
a number of reasons. The company was dying; it was badly run by financiers who lacked 
an appreciation for quality production. More importantly, it had lost a key military contract
 for the F-22 in 1986, so the government felt an obligation to find customers to prop it up. 
There was also politics, with Bill Clinton trying to honor his unofficial 1992 campaign slogan, 
“it’s the economy, stupid.”  Clinton would indeed hail the deal on the eve of the 
1994 midterm election.

The Chinese agreed to buy the planes, but with one caveat. They wanted a side deal; McDonnell Douglas should sell a mysterious company called the China National Aero Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC) a set of specialist machine tools that shape and bend aircraft parts stashed in a factory in Columbus, Ohio.

When Chinese representatives went to Columbus, Ohio, workers wouldn’t let them see the tools, because workers realized that they would lose their jobs if the tools were sold to the Chinese. The Chinese then sent a letter to the corporation saying that the deal for the Trunkliners was at a stalemate, but if the machine tools were sold to a mysterious Chinese company, well, that would have a “big influence” on whether McDonnell Douglas could close the deal on the planes.

It wasn’t just the workers who caused problems. The government could have been a hurdle for McDonnell Douglas as well, because these weren’t just any old machine tools. “According to military experts,” reported the New York Times, “the machines would enable the Chinese military to improve significantly the performance abilities -- speed, range and maneuverability -- of their aircraft. And if diverted, they could do the same for missiles and bombers.” Selling the tools wasn’t just a commercial deal, the machining equipment was subject to export controls for sensitive national security technology.

It was an insane idea, selling the Chinese government this important machining capacity. The Pentagon protested vehemently, as did Republican Congressman Tillie Fowler, who was on the Armed Services Committee. Fowler said allowing the transfer to reflects an ''emphasis on short-term gain at the expense of national security and long-term economic gain.'' And yet that’s what McDonnell Douglas sought, and what the Clinton administration pushed through. The Commerce Department cleared the deal, in return for a pledge (or behavioral remedy) that China would not use the tools to build missiles, but would dedicate them to a civilian aircraft machine tool center in Beijing.

McDonnell Douglas basically knew the behavioral remedies were fraudulent almost 
immediately; one of the most important pieces of equipment was shipped not to 
Beijing but directly to a Nanchang military plant.  It wasn’t just McDonnell Douglas 
who understood the con; Clinton officials had the details of the deal, and let it go 
through anyway. Why? They used the same excuses we hear today - competitiveness 
and a fear of offending China. Here’s the NYT explaining what happened.



> “American officials want to avoid sending any signals that would fuel China's
> belief that the United States is trying to ''contain'' China's power, militarily or
> economically. And they know that if they deny a range of industrial technology
> to China, other competitors -- chiefly France and Germany -- are ready to leap in and fill the void.”


China never honored the overall deal. By 1999, China had acquired only one of the 20 promised 
Trunkliner airplanes. And three years later, the Federal government indicted McDonnell Douglas 
for “conspiracy, false statements and misrepresentations in connection with a 1994 export license
 to sell 13 pieces of machining equipment to China.” The government also went after the Chinese company.

Still, this was too little too late. 

*The episode was by any metric catastrophic; the Chinese government got *
*missile making machine tools in return for a promise they didn’t honor, which 
should have been a massive scandal, borderline treason. But ultimately it 
wasn’t a scandal, because Republicans, leading globalization thinkers, and 
Clinton Democrats decided that transferring missile technology to China *
*didn’t matter.




You are sadly misinformed....Bill Clinton was the culprit by FAR !*
T


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

*Look at the TIMELINE....Dumb Dumb Rat...*
*
JImmy Carter was the First REAL sell Out.....
Granting China FULL diplomatic relations....

Your Democratic Party sold out the USA*
*for money....



			https://www.cfr.org/timeline/us-relations-china
		

*


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> We're finding out.


Yes, please let us find out. Bring it. So far corona virus has been soft compared to the flu. The flu which we have a "vaccine" for yet still kills 40,000+ a year. No vaccine for coronavirus. Let's see how this goes. No comment necessary. We'll see.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

Can someone please tell the dems to stop putting in crap like "offsetting airline emissions by 2025" in the coronavirus relief bill? This lockdown has ruined the economy and people are struggling financially. Tell the democrat leadership to stop holding people hostage to their green new deal agenda. Cant believe people vote for these people.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Yes, please let us find out. Bring it. So far corona virus has been soft compared to the flu. The flu which we have a "vaccine" for yet still kills 40,000+ a year. No vaccine for coronavirus. Let's see how this goes. No comment necessary. We'll see.


So far the mortality rate among those confirmed with the disease is somewhere between 4% and 14% in China, depending on the results of those still in treatment.  In South Korea the numbers are a little better (somewhere above 1.3%, with the majority of cases still in treatment), but they had a heads-up from what was happening in China and a high-tech way to backtrack where those with the disease had been in order to warn those they might have infected.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Can someone please tell the dems to stop putting in crap like "offsetting airline emissions by 2025" in the coronavirus relief bill? This lockdown has ruined the economy and people are struggling financially. Tell the democrat leadership to stop holding people hostage to their green new deal agenda. Cant believe people vote for these people.


Cue crying baby emoji.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Can someone please tell the dems to stop putting in crap like "offsetting airline emissions by 2025" in the coronavirus relief bill? This lockdown has ruined the economy and people are struggling financially. Tell the democrat leadership to stop holding people hostage to their green new deal agenda. Cant believe people vote for these people.


Many more than vote for your people. And when they see that Mnuchin wants to bail out CEO's with zero conditions requiring the money go to the workforce and Trump blowing every opportunity to lead, by saying, e.g., that the stimulus will be real and effective and the USA won't let its people down at a time like this, the GOP won't have much of a November. Sorry, bud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Many more than vote for your people. And when they see that Mnuchin wants to bail out CEO's with zero conditions requiring the money go to the workforce and Trump blowing every opportunity to lead, by saying, e.g., that the stimulus will be real and effective and the USA won't let its people down at a time like this, the GOP won't have much of a November. Sorry, bud.


Did you hit your head when you fell off the wagon?


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You really are quite lacking in the observational dept...
> 
> If YOU were a Gov, you would be begging too.
> 
> ...


You my fellow American, are nuts.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you hit your head when you fell off the wagon?


So yesterday Trump said one week. In one day he pushed to 3 weeks. He's just flailing, what will he say next? "Memorial Day, that's a beautiful day."
He's toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Testing blunders crippled US response as coronavirus spread
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A series of missteps at the nation's top public health agency caused a critical shortage of reliable laboratory tests for <a href="https://apnews...
> ...











						Harvard President And His Wife Test Positive For Coronavirus
					

Harvard President Lawrence S. Bacow announced that he and his wife have tested positive for the coronavirus.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 24, 2020)

Glad to say nononon and Sheriff joe earned a chair in the “ignore” corner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Glad to say nononon and Sheriff joe earned a chair in the “ignore” corner.


Typical snowflake lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Many more than vote for your people. And when they see that Mnuchin wants to bail out CEO's with zero conditions requiring the money go to the workforce and Trump blowing every opportunity to lead, by saying, e.g., that the stimulus will be real and effective and the USA won't let its people down at a time like this, the GOP won't have much of a November. Sorry, bud.


The great white hope.








						A Half-Sedated Looking Joe Biden Devolves Into Incoherence on The View
					

This is getting sad.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2020)

Biden in Awkward Exchanges with MSNBC's Wallace: ‘It’s Probably Best I Don’t’ Keep Talking
					

Tuesday on MSNBC's "Deadline," 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden had several awkward exchanges with host Nicolle Wallace while apologizing for his wording. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Glad to say nononon and Sheriff joe earned a chair in the “ignore” corner.


I won't say you shouldn't do it, but I keep them tuned in for entertainment purposes.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> So far the mortality rate among those confirmed with the disease is somewhere between 4% and 14% in China, depending on the results of those still in treatment.  In South Korea the numbers are a little better (somewhere above 1.3%, with the majority of cases still in treatment), but they had a heads-up from what was happening in China and a high-tech way to backtrack where those with the disease had been in order to warn those they might have infected.


And the mortality rate in the u.s. is 1.2% with people over 70 with health problems inflating the % higher than what the majority of the population should worry about.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Cue crying baby emoji.


I guess you dont care that democrat leadership are blocking this coronavirus relief bill because they want to slip in provisions that have nothing to do with dealing with this lockdown. People are losing jobs, up to 20% unemployment projected if relief doesnt come. Democrat leadership are playing games with people's lives. Joke about it all you want, but if you think this is ok, we clearly know where you stand. Stop pretending you care about people.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Many more than vote for your people. And when they see that Mnuchin wants to bail out CEO's with zero conditions requiring the money go to the workforce and Trump blowing every opportunity to lead, by saying, e.g., that the stimulus will be real and effective and the USA won't let its people down at a time like this, the GOP won't have much of a November. Sorry, bud.


So you are perfectly fine delaying relief that people need? As if this bill wouldn't help people keep their jobs and/or make sure businesses stay in business after this lockdown is over. Businesses hire people that provide income for the long run. Government checks dont last long and is no where near what people need to survive. If you think handouts are a good long term plan then clearly you are in the mindset that giving a man a fish is much better than teaching them how to fish.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do you get the 40,000 a day number from?


Fyi, the live graph I posted from politico shows over 60k tests were conducted in the last 24 hours. Were at over 367k tests conducted since the outbreak now. That's with politico stating that their numbers may be incomplete. Amazing isn't it? That's with the CDC messing up the initial test kits at no fault of the president or lack of a response team.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And the mortality rate in the u.s. is 1.2% with people over 70 with health problems inflating the % higher than what the majority of the population should worry about.


I'm no epidemiologist, but I am a mathematician of sorts, and it seems to me to be shaky statistics to make any conclusions about mortality rates in a population where the number of new cases is rising much faster than the number of deaths or the number of those deemed to have survived.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I guess you dont care that democrat leadership are blocking this coronavirus relief bill because they want to slip in provisions that have nothing to do with dealing with this lockdown. People are losing jobs, up to 20% unemployment projected if relief doesnt come. Democrat leadership are playing games with people's lives. Joke about it all you want, but if you think this is ok, we clearly know where you stand. Stop pretending you care about people.


...democrat this...democrat that...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical snowflake lib.


Ironic coming from you the forum cry baby.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm no epidemiologist, but I am a mathematician of sorts, and it seems to me to be shaky statistics to make any conclusions about mortality rates in a population where the number of new cases is rising much faster than the number of deaths or the number of those deemed to have survived.


well you can look at other countries like south korea who are almost out of the woods on this issue, and the fact that many people are turned away form being tested because they don't have severe enough cases. the actual number is a lot less that what we are seeing.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> ...democrat this...democrat that...


yes, you cant dispute its pretty shady that they would block this bill, twice.  Indefensible.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> yes, you cant dispute its pretty shady that they would block this bill, twice.  Indefensible.


Whenever you get beat up by the facts, you fall into t mode of blaming a partisan conspiracy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

messy said:


> So yesterday Trump said one week. In one day he pushed to 3 weeks. He's just flailing, what will he say next? "Memorial Day, that's a beautiful day."
> He's toast.


Yeah... Trump is "toast"... he's going to lose to THIS guy:









						Joe Biden Gaffe Alert: Stuns ‘The View’ By Claiming Coronavirus Cure Will Make The Problem Worse
					

Democratic presidential candidate and former VP Joe Biden has been accused of being out of the limelight as the coronavirus pandemic shuts down the country. So his handlers said set 'em up, Joe, and scheduled a whirlwind of video appearances. So far, they've spotlighted his famous knack for...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Whenever you get beat up by the facts, you fall into t mode of blaming a partisan conspiracy.


In fairness... you know, since you're not a liberal and all... you can't say there hasn't been a conspiracy against Trump since January 2017.  Everything he says... everything he does... regardless of results... the democrats have gotten out of bed everyday with a single intention.  That's a conspiracy.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Whenever you get beat up by the facts, you fall into t mode of blaming a partisan conspiracy.


you should probably know the facts before you talk.  democrat leadership tried to put offsetting airline emissions into a bill to help businesses and people suffering from this coronavirus lockdown.  no conspiracy here. just straight facts.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> well you can look at other countries like south korea who are almost out of the woods on this issue, and the fact that many people are turned away form being tested because they don't have severe enough cases. the actual number is a lot less that what we are seeing.


South Korea hasn't done anything we couldn't have done, but t insisted for weeks that there was no problem.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In fairness... you know, since you're not a liberal and all... you can't say there hasn't been a conspiracy against Trump since January 2017.  Everything he says... everything he does... regardless of results... the democrats have gotten out of bed everyday with a single intention.  That's a conspiracy.


Trumpist.

This crisis was t's chance to show he is a leader.  He failed.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you should probably know the facts before you talk.  democrat leadership tried to put offsetting airline emissions into a bill to help businesses and people suffering from this coronavirus lockdown.  no conspiracy here. just straight facts.


Oh, you want fact today -- The Republican leadership tried to give Treasury Secretary Mnuchin half a trillion dollars he could hand out to whomever he pleased, with no disclosure of whom, and with no guarantee it would benefit anyone except corporations in trouble - and the kicker is that t would not state that his companies would not benefit.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> South Korea hasn't done anything we couldn't have done, but t insisted for weeks that there was no problem.


im in agreement, im actually disappointed that trump gave in to a lockdown.  the "cure" is worse than the virus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Trumpist.
> 
> This crisis was t's chance to show he is a leader.  He failed.


I'm not a Trumpist.  I know you hate him but I don't.  He's not a shepherd like you liberals love.  Great speaker like Obama.  Didn't get anything done in 8-years but he made the sheep happy with his words.  LMAO!  Listen, Trump "failing" is your opinion.  And had you EVER, even ONCE, said something positive about him, your opinion would actually count.  Instead... you're in the conspiracy flock.  BBBAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Oh, you want fact today -- The Republican leadership tried to give Treasury Secretary Mnuchin half a trillion dollars he could hand out to whomever he pleased, with no disclosure of whom, and with no guarantee it would benefit anyone except corporations in trouble - and the kicker is that t would not state that his companies would not benefit.


How do you guarantee benefit?  The libtard media wrote an article, yesterday, that basically said Trump shouldn't be in charge of anything because HIS hotels are suffering.  As if to say he's incompetent because his hotels are losing money.  Uh... isn't EVERY fucking hotel in America losing money right now?  THAT is the kind of bullshit conspiracy I'm talking about.  You go ahead and deflect... but we both know it's true.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not a Trumpist.  I know you hate him but I don't.  He's not a shepherd like you liberals love.  Great speaker like Obama.  Didn't get anything done in 8-years but he made the sheep happy with his words.  LMAO!  Listen, Trump "failing" is your opinion.  And had you EVER, even ONCE, said something positive about him, your opinion would actually count.  Instead... you're in the conspiracy flock.  BBBAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


I'm not a liberal.

I have been mocking t since the first time I heard about him when his first divorce hit the news.  From the minute he started down the golden escalator to the applause of paid extras he has demonstrated how terrible a President he will be.  He won the despite losing the popular vote to a disastrously-chosen Democrat candidate.  The lies, selfish behavior, and un-American behavior started from the White House the first day.  

He's a failure.  I am puzzled by why he has any support left at all.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you guarantee benefit?  The libtard media wrote an article, yesterday, that basically said Trump shouldn't be in charge of anything because HIS hotels are suffering.  As if to say he's incompetent because his hotels are losing money.  Uh... isn't EVERY fucking hotel in America losing money right now?  THAT is the kind of bullshit conspiracy I'm talking about.  You go ahead and deflect... but we both know it's true.


You guarantee the benefit by putting it in the law - no money unless you keep paying your employees, for example.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you guarantee benefit?  The libtard media wrote an article, yesterday, that basically said Trump shouldn't be in charge of anything because HIS hotels are suffering.  As if to say he's incompetent because his hotels are losing money.  Uh... isn't EVERY fucking hotel in America losing money right now?  THAT is the kind of bullshit conspiracy I'm talking about.  You go ahead and deflect... but we both know it's true.


Here is why you're an idiot with no credibility. 1. You use the phrase "libtard media" and 2. I don't need to read the article to know that you're grossly mischaracterizing the article.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok guys, all politics aside here--ok?  At least for this post please don't respond if you're only going to troll (nononono).   

I now know 2 people personally who were infected with coronavirus.  Both are under 50 and in very good health (athletes, good diets, etc).   BOTH ended up calling 911 and being transported to the hospital due to severe breathing difficulties.  The first person is a radiologist who hasn't missed a day of work in 20 years--until now.  During her internship she worked 110+ hours per week, 36 hours shifts, without skipping a beat.  She tested positive about 7(?) days ago.  She was feeling a bit better after 3-4 days of fever and chills, then she crashed on day 5 and could barely breathe.  She said she has never been so scared in her life.   She had to call 911.  She is back home now but can barely walk 20 steps without getting exhausted. 

The other person is a co-worker who works in our SF office (my office 100 miles away).  He is in his late 30's and has no underlying conditions.  It was over a week ago that he told us he tested positive.  He had a fever and chills but seemed to be over the worst of it.  I think I actually wrote a post about his symptoms on this forum a few days ago.  I assumed he was fine until today.  I just found out today that after 6 days into being sick he was stricken suddenly with difficulty breathing and had to call 911 (just like my friend the radiologist).  He was transported to the hospital and was there for 2 days.  He is home now but is still feeling exhausted, he's now about 10 days into this. 

Both the people above said they were feeling better and then suddenly crashed.  I've heard this before.

Interestingly the husband of my friend the radiologist is feeling fine despite being around his wife 7x24, even before she knew she was sick.  He got his test over a week ago but they are backed up getting results, so he doesn't know if is sick or not.  I'll keep everyone posted as I think the more information the better.

Anecdotally I've heard zinc lozenges might help help.  Zinc keep the virus from replicating in the throat and nasopharynx.  They did studies that saw this protective effect from zinc in SARS (as well as the common cold), so it could help in coronavirus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not a liberal.
> 
> I have been mocking t since the first time I heard about him when his first divorce hit the news.  From the minute he started down the golden escalator to the applause of paid extras he has demonstrated how terrible a President he will be.  He won the despite losing the popular vote to a disastrously-chosen Democrat candidate.  The lies, selfish behavior, and un-American behavior started from the White House the first day.
> 
> He's a failure.  I am puzzled by why he has any support left at all.


He has support because political correctness has worn out its welcome and the rest of us are disgusted by the behavior of the democrats the last 3-years.  If you can't see that, you're a democrat.

The "popular vote" has never mattered in our country's history so it's pointless to bring it up.  Nevermind that liberals are doing everything possible to encourage voter fraud.  I love how you need a minimum of 3 forms of residency proof to fly but ZERO proof to vote.  That ought to tell you something, liberal.  I know you'd rather have a great speaker... a career politician... but many of us are done with the political correctness of always saying the sweet thing in hopes of gaining votes... thus becoming a multimillionaire in office.  Reminds me of all the celebrities that live behind 10' walls and have armed security.  They aren't liberals.  They pander to the sheep that fund their careers.  Luckly, America has finally figured this out and that's why Trump will win a 2nd term.  Record high markets and employment?  Yeah... I'll bet that sucks for you liberals.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He has support because political correctness has worn out its welcome and the rest of us are disgusted by the behavior of the democrats the last 3-years.  If you can't see that, you're a democrat.
> 
> The "popular vote" has never mattered in our country's history so it's pointless to bring it up.  Nevermind that liberals are doing everything possible to encourage voter fraud.  I love how you need a minimum of 3 forms of residency proof to fly but ZERO proof to vote.  That ought to tell you something, liberal.  I know you'd rather have a great speaker... a career politician... but many of us are done with the political correctness of always saying the sweet thing in hopes of gaining votes... thus becoming a multimillionaire in office.  Reminds me of all the celebrities that live behind 10' walls and have armed security.  They aren't liberals.  They pander to the sheep that fund their careers.  Luckly, America has finally figured this out and that's why Trump will win a 2nd term.  Record high markets and employment?  Yeah... I'll bet that sucks for you liberals.


Sorry, but loser joe already has the franchise here on lies, insults, and ignorance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Here is why you're an idiot with no credibility. 1. You use the phrase "libtard media" and 2. I don't need to read the article to know that you're grossly mischaracterizing the article.


Here's why you're full of shit.  1.  It is the libtard media.  The same libtard media that accuses the GOP of benefiting from "Russian bots" online but spends all day, EVERY day, doing the same thing by bashing Trump.  2.  You didn't read the article so you don't know jack shit.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Many more than vote for your people. And when they see that Mnuchin wants to bail out CEO's with zero conditions requiring the money go to the workforce and Trump blowing every opportunity to lead, by saying, e.g., that the stimulus will be real and effective and the USA won't let its people down at a time like this, the GOP won't have much of a November. Sorry, bud.


The airline emissions proposal was payback for $50 billion in an otherwise-unrestricted bailout to the airlines.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you should probably know the facts before you talk.  democrat leadership tried to put offsetting airline emissions into a bill to help businesses and people suffering from this coronavirus lockdown.  no conspiracy here. just straight facts.


Citation please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> The airline emissions proposal was payback for $50 billion in an otherwise-unrestricted bailout to the airlines.


You mean they wanted something in exchange for t giving tax payer money to his donor's, unimpeded and without any oversight?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> You guarantee the benefit by putting it in the law - no money unless you keep paying your employees, for example.


Who follows laws?  Criminals with their guns or liberals bemoaning how mean ICE is for enforcing our borders?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who follows laws?  Criminals with their guns or liberals bemoaning how mean ICE is for enforcing our borders?


Well certainly not the outlaw.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He has support because political correctness has worn out its welcome and the rest of us are disgusted by the behavior of the democrats the last 3-years.  If you can't see that, you're a democrat.
> 
> The "popular vote" has never mattered in our country's history so it's pointless to bring it up.  Nevermind that liberals are doing everything possible to encourage voter fraud.  I love how you need a minimum of 3 forms of residency proof to fly but ZERO proof to vote.  That ought to tell you something, liberal.  I know you'd rather have a great speaker... a career politician... but many of us are done with the political correctness of always saying the sweet thing in hopes of gaining votes... thus becoming a multimillionaire in office.  Reminds me of all the celebrities that live behind 10' walls and have armed security.  They aren't liberals.  They pander to the sheep that fund their careers.  Luckly, America has finally figured this out and that's why Trump will win a 2nd term.  Record high markets and employment?  Yeah... I'll bet that sucks for you liberals.


For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Seeing trumps actions you are puzzled by the reaction? You must believe what he says and agree with his actions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Sorry, but loser joe already has the franchise here on lies, insults, and ignorance.


F O A D
Please


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Seeing trumps actions you are puzzled by the reaction? You must believe what he says and agree with his actions.


No, I'm not puzzled at all... nor do I defend them all.  I am, however, amazed that the libtards are so incompetent they can't find a way to defeat him and offer up THIS idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> F O A D
> Please


You are such a light weight, snowflake pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm not puzzled at all... nor do I defend them all.  I am, however, amazed that the libtards are so incompetent they can't find a way to defeat him and offer up THIS idiot.
> 
> View attachment 6692 View attachment 6693


So you seem to admit there is a problem having trump in the White House, yet you still believe him and the propaganda campaign that got him there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you seem to admit there is a problem having trump in the White House, yet you still believe him and the propaganda campaign that got him there.


That's not what I said or admitted.  You seem confused.  There was no propaganda to get him in.  Unlike Bernie, Trump's political party followed the will of the people rather than the party.  Turned out to be a wise move.  He's about to be a 2 term President and before the virus we had record economic and employment numbers.  Tough to beat that, Husky.

What's funny is the liberal media propaganda that didn't have the balls to do the same thing and propped up the deadbeat that thinks the cure will be worse than the virus.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Citation please.


at this point you should just trust me or try doing some research lol





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll get this to the right thread but thought it important to share good news when we hear it.









						US Justice Department: Don't treat trans athletes as girls
					

The U.S. Justice Department is getting involved in a federal civil rights lawsuit that seeks to block transgender athletes in Connecticut from competing as girls in interscholastic sports.  Attorney General William Barr signed what is known as a statement of interest Tuesday, arguing against the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> at this point you should just trust me or try doing some research lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust yet verify, citation please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll get this to the right thread but thought it important to share good news when we hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gives a fuck? Besides you of course. Take it up with the competition committee next time you compete.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> at this point you should just trust me or try doing some research lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are good with a complete lack of accountability as far as to how and where the the trillions are spent?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a fuck? Besides you of course. Take it up with the competition committee next time you compete.


Well, you would give a fuck if you respected females, the level of hard work they put in and the fairness they deserve.  Maybe you have a chick-with-a-dick at home.  Hopefully it's your child and not your partner.

From now on all sporting events will have a BOYS, GIRLS & CWAD categories.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with a complete lack of accountability as far as to how and where the the trillions are spent?


No... I'm good with just getting money out to people that need it sans Drunken Nancy's political agenda delaying the distribution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are such a light weight, snowflake pussy.


K M A
Please


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean they wanted something in exchange for t giving tax payer money to his donor's, unimpeded and without any oversight?


I'm not sure, but I think the emissions reduction was eliminated in the final bill.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


She's so hot.  Probably never catch her in the squat rack like Big Mike, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She's so hot.  Probably never catch her in the squat rack like Big Mike, though.


I totally agree, not quite as hot as Michelle O, but you know.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with a complete lack of accountability as far as to how and where the the trillions are spent?


lets be honest, that's not why the first 2 attempts to provide relief for people failed. Its because the dems used this as an opportunity to push their agenda.  In the words of democrat majority whip James Clyburn in reference to this bill, "Tremendous Opportunity to Restructure Things to Fit Our Vision".  Its not the first time democrats used this tactic.  "Never let a good Crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emmanuel in 2008 financial crash.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> lets be honest, that's not why the first 2 attempts to provide relief for people failed. Its because the dems used this as an opportunity to push their agenda.  In the words of democrat majority whip James Clyburn in reference to this bill, "Tremendous Opportunity to Restructure Things to Fit Our Vision".  Its not the first time democrats used this tactic.  "Never let a good Crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emmanuel in 2008 financial crash.


The Dems weren't involved in writing the bill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> lets be honest, that's not why the first 2 attempts to provide relief for people failed. Its because the dems used this as an opportunity to push their agenda.  In the words of democrat majority whip James Clyburn in reference to this bill, "Tremendous Opportunity to Restructure Things to Fit Our Vision".  Its not the first time democrats used this tactic.  "Never let a good Crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emmanuel in 2008 financial crash.


The first drafts of the bill were written to directly profit those that wrote the bill and the trump corporation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Dems weren't involved in writing the bill.


Yes, stretch Pelosi tried to write her own.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Dems weren't involved in writing the bill.


wrong again. Some democrats helped write the bill. Pelosi and her inner circle came in and blocked it.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> lets be honest, that's not why the first 2 attempts to provide relief for people failed. Its because the dems used this as an opportunity to push their agenda.  In the words of democrat majority whip James Clyburn in reference to this bill, "Tremendous Opportunity to Restructure Things to Fit Our Vision".  Its not the first time democrats used this tactic.  "Never let a good Crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emmanuel in 2008 financial crash.


Honest?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The first drafts of the bill were written to directly profit those that wrote the bill and the trump corporation.


or is that what they would like you to believe? because the one that passed doesn't allow the trump family to benefit at all from this bill.  Even if they legitimately qualify for it.  That's taking one for the team.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Honest?


you have a lot of one or two word questions. how old are you? Your parents really should limit your computer access.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> or is that what they would like you to believe? because the one that passed doesn't allow the trump family to benefit at all from this bill.  Even if they legitimately qualify for it.  That's taking one for the team.


Is that the one that passed after the Democrats refused to allow the first couple of attempts?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you have a lot of one or two word questions. how old are you? Your parents really should limit your computer access.


Seventythree.

My parents are both deceased.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that the one that passed after the Democrats refused to allow the first couple of attempts?


that's the one after democrats wanted to slip in things that had nothing to do with helping people due to the coronavirus lockdown.  come on man, stay focused here.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Seventythree.
> 
> My parents are both deceased.


really now?  no, wonder you are overly concerned over a virus that is only lethal to a small percentage of the population, I should have known.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> really now?  no, wonder you are overly concerned over a virus that is only lethal to a small percentage of the population, I should have known.


I'm already living on borrowed time since  I have been brought back from the dead (or nearly so) twice already.  Losing me would be a benefit to the economy because it would stop my SS and Medicare expenses.  I'm worried about the long-term impact on my kids who are all facing changes in their lives, and a dozen or so nephews and nieces and their dozen or so kids.

You can go right ahead being your selfish self without any loss of respect.  Everyone here had you figured out days ago.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm already living on borrowed time since  I have been brought back from the dead (or nearly so) twice already.  Losing me would be a benefit to the economy because it would stop my SS and Medicare expenses.  I'm worried about the long-term impact on my kids who are all facing changes in their lives, and a dozen or so nephews and nieces and their dozen or so kids.
> 
> You can go right ahead being your selfish self without any loss of respect.  Everyone here had you figured out days ago.


no, only people that think like you.  I never wanted a shut down.  that was people like you.  The shut down is what will hurt your kids, nephews and nieces.  I wanted action like south korea.  Yes, our test kits were slow to get out, blame the CDC.  Your politics are obvious when you blame the president for something he had no part in.  The lack of a "response team" has nothing to do with CDC making faulty test kits.  We have conducted more tests than many other countries now after that set back. producing more tests and testing more people daily than many other countries.  Theres a lot to be proud of.  The mortality rate is low compared to other 1st world countries especially in Europe.   We have a large population with a large geographic footprint compared to the other countries struggling with this, and we are doing well compared to them.  You can hate this country and the president all you want but we will get through this, even though I believe the media caused a panic for something that is mainly lethal to people like you.  The only people that should have quarantined are people like you and people with poor health.  That's what south korea did, that's what we should have done.  But this is what you and your party wanted. Now all of us have to follow suit or else we look callous even though this is far less lethal statistically than the flu.  I say you are the one that's selfish.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, only people that think like you.  I never wanted a shut down.  that was people like you.  The shut down is what will hurt your kids, nephews and nieces.  I wanted action like south korea.  Yes, our test kits were slow to get out, blame the CDC.  Your politics are obvious when you blame the president for something he had no part in.  The lack of a "response team" has nothing to do with CDC making faulty test kits.  We have conducted more tests than many other countries now after that set back. producing more tests and testing more people daily than many other countries.  Theres a lot to be proud of.  The mortality rate is low compared to other 1st world countries especially in Europe.   We have a large population with a large geographic footprint compared to the other countries struggling with this, and we are doing well compared to them.  You can hate this country and the president all you want but we will get through this, even though I believe the media caused a panic for something that is mainly lethal to people like you.  The only people that should have quarantined are people like you and people with poor health.  That's what south korea did, that's what we should have done.  But this is what you and your party wanted. Now all of us have to follow suit or else we look callous even though this is far less lethal statistically than the flu.  I say you are the one that's selfish.


I'm not a member of any party.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not a member of any party.


right


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, only people that think like you.  I never wanted a shut down.  that was people like you.  The shut down is what will hurt your kids, nephews and nieces.  I wanted action like south korea.  Yes, our test kits were slow to get out, blame the CDC.  Your politics are obvious when you blame the president for something he had no part in.  The lack of a "response team" has nothing to do with CDC making faulty test kits.  We have conducted more tests than many other countries now after that set back. producing more tests and testing more people daily than many other countries.  Theres a lot to be proud of.  The mortality rate is low compared to other 1st world countries especially in Europe.   We have a large population with a large geographic footprint compared to the other countries struggling with this, and we are doing well compared to them.  You can hate this country and the president all you want but we will get through this, even though I believe the media caused a panic for something that is mainly lethal to people like you.  The only people that should have quarantined are people like you and people with poor health.  That's what south korea did, that's what we should have done.  But this is what you and your party wanted. Now all of us have to follow suit or else we look callous even though this is far less lethal statistically than the flu.  I say you are the one that's selfish.


What are you so worked up about? The president says "It's one person coming in from China. We have it under control."


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> right


I have posted this (more or less) several times before.

I was brought up a Republican and was a Nixon supporter in 1968, but not by 1972.  Then I was a Democrat for a while until I figured out that while the Republicans had become the party of racists and crooks, the Democrats had become the party of fools.  Then I toyed with being a Libertarian - they had some good ideas about reducing government intrusion into our lives, but their candidates wanted to preserve just the government intrusion they favored.  The TEA party attracted me for a while until good ideas were taken over by a group of idiots.

I'm happily independent and favor no candidate because of his party.  If anything, I favor incumbents unless they have done something to piss me off.


----------



## nononono (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Seventythree.
> 
> My parents are both deceased.


*Holy Shit......73....What the F#$k is wrong with you....*
*You have a history of lying on these forums for quite some time...*
*At some point you must atone for your LIES...*


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2020)

It's so sad that the mayor of LA and the governor of NY have to go on TV to warn people not to listen to the President and stay "safer at home."
Trump, though, stays ahead. So after lying about the severity of this and later saying he always warned us, then saying "let's give it a week I said three weeks," when he gets overruled by the truth tellers (again)  he will claim he was on board the whole time. And he knows his idiot followers will buy in.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> that's the one after democrats wanted to slip in things that had nothing to do with helping people due to the coronavirus lockdown.  come on man, stay focused here.


Thanks to the GOP, I will probably do real well in this bailout, as I did under GW Bush's TARP programs. Republicans take care of the folks  with money.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks to the GOP, I will probably do real well in this bailout, as I did under GW Bush's TARP programs. Republicans take care of the folks  with money.


Dont forget Diane Feinstein, she'll do really well as well.


----------



## nononono (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I have posted this (more or less) several times before.
> 
> I was brought up a Republican and was a Nixon supporter in 1968, but not by 1972.  Then I was a Democrat for a while until I figured out that while the *Republicans had become the party of racists and crooks*, the Democrats had become the party of fools.  Then I toyed with being a Libertarian - they had some good ideas about reducing government intrusion into our lives, but their candidates wanted to preserve just the government intrusion they favored.  The TEA party attracted me for a while until good ideas were taken over by a group of idiots.
> 
> I'm happily independent and favor no candidate because of his party.  If anything, I favor incumbents unless they have done something to piss me off.


*You are a DEMOCRAT...
Your Posting history proves it.
You commentaries prove it.
Your Lying as above proves it.
Your undying support for " Party "  proves it....

The DEMOCRATS are the disgusting RACIST PARTY....
They always have been and will continue to be the PARTY of RACIST CROOKS.

Who was the President of the Confederate States ...A Democrat.
Who started the Klu Klux Klan....The Democrats
Who had a shameful history of Racism/Segregation..President Wilson...A Democrat.
Who threw the early Civil Right Leader Trotter out of the White House ...Wilson ..A Democrat.
Who was a  KKK Leader and a Senator ...Robert Byrd ... A Democrat...
During the Civil Rights Era 80 + % of Republicans supported the Act...
Who opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964 40 + % of the Democrats...
Who made derogatory comments about giving Humans their Civil Rights...Yes Pres Johnson..A Democrat.
What do cities with the most poor/suppressed  humans in them have in common...yes...Democratic Leadership.
What is Democrat Sen Chuck Schumer and Democrat Speaker Nancy Pelosi doing RIGHT NOW ?
Yes inflicting deep pain on ALL of the low income residents of ALL of the Major Cities run by Democrats...

Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I have posted this (more or less) several times before.
> 
> I was brought up a Republican and was a Nixon supporter in 1968, but not by 1972.  Then I was a Democrat for a while until I figured out that while the Republicans had become the party of racists and crooks, the Democrats had become the party of fools.  Then I toyed with being a Libertarian - they had some good ideas about reducing government intrusion into our lives, but their candidates wanted to preserve just the government intrusion they favored.  The TEA party attracted me for a while until good ideas were taken over by a group of idiots.
> 
> I'm happily independent and favor no candidate because of his party.  If anything, I favor incumbents unless they have done something to piss me off.


Take this test, https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Dont forget Diane Feinstein, she'll do really well as well.


No question. Is her husband still alive? Her husband is really rich. Investment guy.  They'll do great. She's  in the minority party  but even though we vote against our interest, the GOP takes care of the rich.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Take this test, https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


I have seen this before.  There aren't any "don't care" answers.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> that's the one after democrats wanted to slip in things that had nothing to do with helping people due to the coronavirus lockdown.  come on man, stay focused here.


Are you going to be as free with your criticism of the Republican Senators who are trying to "fix" the provision that increased unemployment payments to those laid off during the shutdown?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The first drafts of the bill were written to directly profit those that wrote the bill and the trump corporation.


How do you know?  Did you read all 1,400 pages of it?  Were you on the plane with Cocktail Nancy and reading it together on the way back to D.C. while she was holding up the money?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Honest?


Yes.  Have you heard of it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes.  Have you heard of it?


Honest isn't a thing if believe trump, and to believe 90% of the things you seem to is to believe trump. Do you believe trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm already living on borrowed time since  I have been brought back from the dead (or nearly so) twice already.  Losing me would be a benefit to the economy because it would stop my SS and Medicare expenses.  I'm worried about the long-term impact on my kids who are all facing changes in their lives, and a dozen or so nephews and nieces and their dozen or so kids.
> 
> You can go right ahead being your selfish self without any loss of respect.  Everyone here had you figured out days ago.


Fair enough.  I'd be worried about the long term impact on your kids, too, if the socialist party comes in and tells them they've won the right, after working hard for the better part of 25-30 years, to now financially support deadbeats and illegal aliens because we all need to be equal and under control of a liberal government.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> No question. Is her husband still alive? Her husband is really rich. Investment guy.  They'll do great. She's  in the minority party  but even though we vote against our interest, the GOP takes care of the rich.


Your hero Pelosi and her best friend's wife screwing nephew, Gavin Grusom, are also very wealthy.  Biden is rich and dirty.  Bernie is wealthy and never had a real job.  What makes them different from Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Honest isn't a thing if believe trump, and to believe 90% of the things you seem to is to believe trump. Do you believe trump?


Believe what?  Can you be more specific?  I believe he has the responsibility to stop a panic.  And since all the liberals and their media want to do is create a panic and market tank that lasts until November, I'd be trying to contain a panic, too.  You can hate Trump all you want.  There's no disputing the liberal media's agenda here.  They've been tasked with trying to defeat Trump since the bumbling DNC has done nothing but step on their dicks for 3+ years.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your hero Pelosi and her best friend's wife screwing nephew, Gavin Grusom, are also very wealthy.  Biden is rich and dirty.  Bernie is wealthy and never had a real job.  What makes them different from Trump?


Everything.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Believe what?  Can you be more specific?  I believe he has the responsibility to stop a panic.  And since all the liberals and their media want to do is create a panic and market tank that lasts until November, I'd be trying to contain a panic, too.  You can hate Trump all you want.  There's no disputing the liberal media's agenda here.  They've been tasked with trying to defeat Trump since the bumbling DNC has done nothing but step on their dicks for 3+ years.


"I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic." "I've  always viewed it as very serious." -- President Trump


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

Notice all the emphasis on "the states" from our national infectious disease leader. He knows we won't get leadership from the President...

that the virus is determining “the timeline” for the pandemic. 

“You’ve gotta be realistic,” Fauci said when asked when states, including hard-hit California and New York, could expect to see a reduction of infections. “You’ve got to understand that you don’t make the timeline, the virus makes the timeline.” 

States need to respond to what’s happening in real-time, he continued. “If you keep seeing this acceleration, it doesn’t matter what you say. One week, two weeks, three weeks ― you’ve got to go with what the situation on the ground is.”

“You can’t make an arbitrary decision until you see what you’re dealing with. You need the data,” added Fauci, who ― like other medical professionals ― has urged Americans to “hunker down” and practice social distancing to mitigate the spread of the virus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Everything.


The ONLY difference is Trump worked in the private sector his entire career.  The rest got rich off the American taxpayer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Notice all the emphasis on "the states" from our national infectious disease leader. He knows we won't get leadership from the President...
> 
> that the virus is determining “the timeline” for the pandemic.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with giving the states an ability to help control their destiny?  Trump also encouraged that empowerment.  There's 50 of them.  Or 57 if your name is Barack Obama.  What's necessary for NY and CA won't be the same as NM and OK.  That's your gripe?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> "I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic." "I've  always viewed it as very serious." -- President Trump


LMAO!  I know the kits are running short... but have you been tested for TDS?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The ONLY difference is Trump worked in the private sector his entire career.  The rest got rich off the American taxpayer.


Citation please . . . and t was given his money, with which he didn't always do a good job with. For one Bernie made the bulk of his from a book. Tell us how the others "got rich off the American taxpayer."? . . . and is it any different for Republican politicians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Believe what?  Can you be more specific?  I believe he has the responsibility to stop a panic.  And since all the liberals and their media want to do is create a panic and market tank that lasts until November, I'd be trying to contain a panic, too.  You can hate Trump all you want.  There's no disputing the liberal media's agenda here.  They've been tasked with trying to defeat Trump since the bumbling DNC has done nothing but step on their dicks for 3+ years.


Believe what he says.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Citation please . . . and t was given his money, with which he didn't always do a good job with. For one Bernie made the bulk of his from a book. Tell us how the others "got rich off the American taxpayer."? . . . and is it any different for Republican politicians?


Citation?  You need a citation to know Trump worked in the private sector?  I don't give a shit that he was given money.  That's not relevant.  Bernie graduated from college in 1964 and began his political career in 1971.  Been a career politician since.  Biden was essentially a law clerk for 3 years and became a senator in 1972.  Been a hack ever since.  Pelosi has been a politician since the mid 80's.  Worked in them from the time she graduated college.  They're all lifelong politicians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Citation?  You need a citation to know Trump worked in the private sector?  I don't give a shit that he was given money.  That's not relevant.  Bernie graduated from college in 1964 and began his political career in 1971.  Been a career politician since.  Biden was essentially a law clerk for 3 years and became a senator in 1972.  Been a hack ever since.  Pelosi has been a politician since the mid 80's.  Worked in them from the time she graduated college.  They're all lifelong politicians.


Again, show how the other's made their money from the American tax payer. Do you not read or do you have comprehension problems?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Citation?  You need a citation to know Trump worked in the private sector?  I don't give a shit that he was given money.  That's not relevant.  Bernie graduated from college in 1964 and began his political career in 1971.  Been a career politician since.  Biden was essentially a law clerk for 3 years and became a senator in 1972.  Been a hack ever since.  Pelosi has been a politician since the mid 80's.  Worked in them from the time she graduated college.  They're all lifelong politicians.


I can do the work for you, like republicans always want to happen. Nancy Pelosi is worth 16 mil, you know why? Her husband . . . next.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Believe what he says.


So you can't be specific?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, show how the other's made their money from the American tax payer. Do you not read or do you have comprehension problems?


Show how?  I just showed you how.  None of them have ever had a real job in the private sector.  All 3 are wealthy and all 3 have never been anything other than politicians.  Methinks it's you with comprehension problems.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can do the work for you, like republicans always want to happen. Nancy Pelosi is worth 16 mil, you know why? Her husband . . . next.


Yeah... you definitely have a comprehension problem.  You read 1 article that said $16M, which was interpreted by another article that said her net worth DROPPED $16M, and just vomited it here.  There are multiple estimates, the lowest being twice your number, and most are closer to $150M-$200M.  Here's her financial disclosure from 2018.  You see $16M here or *just *a tad more?



			https://pfds.opensecrets.org/N00007360_2018.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So you can't be specific?


When t speaks do you believe he is telling the truth?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... you definitely have a comprehension problem.  You read 1 article that said $16M, which was interpreted by another article that said her net worth DROPPED $16M, and just vomited it here.  There are multiple estimates, the lowest being twice your number, and most are closer to $150M-$200M.  Here's her financial disclosure from 2018.  You see $16M here or *just *a tad more?
> 
> 
> 
> https://pfds.opensecrets.org/N00007360_2018.pdf


And? Are you saying "the American tax payer" financed their entire business portfolio?  I'm not seeing your there there? Citation please.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When t speaks do you believe he is telling the truth?


No President, Presidential candidate or politician speaks the truth 100% of the time.  If you don't know that, you're asleep at the wheel.  Most don't even write their own speeches and fact checking 2-days later proves they're all full of shit.  So what's your point?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Are you saying "the American tax payer" financed their entire business portfolio?  I'm not seeing your there there? Citation please.


LMAO!  I'm saying Trump actually worked in the real world.  The other 3 make a living pushing paper and spending other people's money.  Big difference.  Oh, and I'm saying you have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  I'm saying Trump actually worked in the real world.  The other 3 make a living pushing paper and spending other people's money.  Big difference.  Oh, and I'm saying you have a reading comprehension problem.


You are obviously blinded by both your hate and love . . . love for how t has undone that which you have been conditioned to hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No President, Presidential candidate or politician speaks the truth 100% of the time.  If you don't know that, you're asleep at the wheel.  Most don't even write their own speeches and fact checking 2-days later proves they're all full of shit.  So what's your point?


Do you believe trump lies the same amount as other politicians? If not, do you think he lies more or less?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are obviously blinded by both your hate and love . . . love for how t has undone that which you have been conditioned to hate.


Huh?  I'm blinded because I discredited your bullshit research project of 1 website?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

There is a reason some media outlets won't air trumps propaganda hour presses. Too much disinformation and incoherent babbling, even when he is deadpan, no emotion, going through the motions reading from a script . . . he's adlibs destroy the message.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe trump lies the same amount as other politicians? If not, do you think he lies more or less?


I honestly don't know.  I haven't got time to research how many lies come out of any politician's mouth.  I do know this... Trump has been under assault by the libtard media since BEFORE he took office.  And ever since the day Hillary lacked the spine and dignity to come out and thank all the people that supported her, and libtards were on their knees weeping in the streets, it's been an everyday attack on Trump.  That's fine... but don't get your feelings hurt if you pick a fight with the man and get knocked out.  John McCain learned that the hard way.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a reason some media outlets won't air trumps propaganda hour presses. Too much disinformation and incoherent babbling, even when he is deadpan, no emotion, going through the motions reading from a script . . . he's adlibs destroy the message.


I generally don't watch any real-time "news", but my wife has CNN on constantly in the next room.  I can tell when t is on live by the loud cursing -- I wonder where she learned all those words.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Huh?  I'm blinded because I discredited your bullshit research project of 1 website?


You showed a breakdown of their income and revenue, but did nothing to show it is off the backs of the American taxpayer. They are successful, what is your issue with that? And why is it selective to only Democrats?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a reason some media outlets won't air trumps propaganda hour presses. Too much disinformation and incoherent babbling, even when he is deadpan, no emotion, going through the motions reading from a script . . . he's adlibs destroy the message.


That's odd... they do it for Creepy Joe's bumbling, stammering, brain dead rants about Corn Pop and what state he thinks he's in at the time.  I guess a professional speaker, like Obama, gives the sheep more warm and fuzzies.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I honestly don't know.  I haven't got time to research how many lies come out of any politician's mouth.  I do know this... Trump has been under assault by the libtard media since BEFORE he took office.  And ever since the day Hillary lacked the spine and dignity to come out and thank all the people that supported her, and libtards were on their knees weeping in the streets, it's been an everyday attack on Trump.  That's fine... but don't get your feelings hurt if you pick a fight with the man and get knocked out.  John McCain learned that the hard way.


I totally agree with your first sentence, but I have to ask - what did John McCain learn the hard way?  Was it something he picked up in his 6 years at the Hanoi Hilton?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You showed a breakdown of their income and revenue, but did nothing to show it is off the backs of the American taxpayer. They are successful, what is your issue with that? And why is it selective to only Democrats?


They aren't successful.  Pelosi married money, Bernie hasn't accomplished anything in his entire career and Biden refuses to talk about why his coke snorting son wound up on the board of a Ukrainian company despite being totally unqualified.  What's YOUR idea of success?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> I totally agree with your first sentence, but I have to ask - what did John McCain learn the hard way?  Was it something he picked up in his 6 years at the Hanoi Hilton?


I loved John McCain when he ran Arizona.  Loved him.  He told it like it was and told anyone and everyone to fuck off no matter what their political affiliation was.  That said, he started the fight with Trump.  When you throw a punch, expect to get hit back.  Don't turn and act like some kind of victim afterward.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I loved John McCain when he ran Arizona.  Loved him.  He told it like it was and told anyone and everyone to fuck off no matter what their political affiliation was.  That said, he started the fight with Trump.  When you throw a punch, expect to get hit back.  Don't turn and act like some kind of victim afterward.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They aren't successful.  Pelosi married money, Bernie hasn't accomplished anything in his entire career and Biden refuses to talk about why his coke snorting son wound up on the board of a Ukrainian company despite being totally unqualified.  What's YOUR idea of success?


Writing a couple of books and making a couple of million for them is better than Hemingway did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I honestly don't know.  I haven't got time to research how many lies come out of any politician's mouth.  I do know this... Trump has been under assault by the libtard media since BEFORE he took office.  And ever since the day Hillary lacked the spine and dignity to come out and thank all the people that supported her, and libtards were on their knees weeping in the streets, it's been an everyday attack on Trump.  That's fine... but don't get your feelings hurt if you pick a fight with the man and get knocked out.  John McCain learned that the hard way.


The work has already been done for you, just like a republican wants.









						Veracity of statements by Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Google Image Result for https://static01.nyt.com/newsgraphics/2017/10/10/opinion-lies-2/02b29fa51326f7ed15e44664f3950975e926d121/ledechart-Artboard_2_copy_2.png
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Yes I did.  McCain took the first shot at Trump and Trump hit back.  McCain got sick and died... now he's somehow a victim and his fat daughter took up the fight on television.  That's your answer.  The libtard media takes shots at Trump and then calls him a jerk when he hits back.  SEE:  Jim Acosta.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The work has already been done for you, just like a republican wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... we've covered this.  You DO know anybody can post shit on Wikipedia, right?  And let's not pretend the NYT isn't a libtard media source.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Um... we've covered this.  You DO know anybody can post shit on Wikipedia, right?  And let's not pretend the NYT isn't a libtard media source.


So you believe your point of view trumps reality, duly noted.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you believe your point of view trumps reality, duly noted.


Those are your "duly" noted words... not mine.  I believe you, like Messy, think Wikipedia is a credible source and don't seem to understand that anybody with wifi can post to Wikipedia.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes I did.  McCain took the first shot at Trump and Trump hit back.  McCain got sick and died... now he's somehow a victim and his fat daughter took up the fight on television.  That's your answer.  The libtard media takes shots at Trump and then calls him a jerk when he hits back.  SEE:  Jim Acosta.


You're just handwaving.  That's not answering the question.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Those are your "duly" noted words... not mine.  I believe you, like Messy, think Wikipedia is a credible source and don't seem to understand that anybody with wifi can post to Wikipedia.


What did Wikipedia get wrong in that article?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you believe your point of view trumps reality, duly noted.


LMAO!  Your deflection and ignorance of how Wikipedia works has been duly noted.  You want to argue with me about who threw the first punch between McCain and Trump?  I can refresh your memory if need be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> You're just handwaving.  That's not answering the question.


Okay... I'll bite.  What is the question?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> What did Wikipedia get wrong in that article?


That's your typical, cut & paste response everytime.  Wikipedia is not a credible source for anything.  ANYBODY can post to Wikipedia.  So what it does or doesn't get wrong isn't relevant.  You Trump haters believe your opinion is always fact.  I don't lend any credibility to that.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Your deflection and ignorance of how Wikipedia works has been duly noted.  You want to argue with me about who threw the first punch between McCain and Trump?  I can refresh your memory if need be.


Wikipedia articles that have a large viewership or against which complaints have been lodged are reviewed by a panel of editors.  All changes are available to every viewer and for most there are chat blogs that discuss the changes.  

Didn't you know that?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Okay... I'll bite.  What is the question?


"what did John McCain learn the hard way?"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Wikipedia articles that have a large viewership or against which complaints have been lodged are reviewed by a panel of editors.  All changes are available to every viewer and for most there are chat blogs that discuss the changes.
> 
> Didn't you know that?


Kim Kardashian has a large viewership.  The fact that Wikipedia allows anyone to post there means there's no accountability or credibility.  I know it badmouth's Trump.  I read 2 paragraphs and recognized the agenda.  You can go to one of the chat blogs and keep the "veracity" alive, big guy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> "what did John McCain learn the hard way?"


He learned that being captured during a war didn't give him a teflon suit to be protected when he attacked Trump.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kim Kardashian has a large viewership.  The fact that Wikipedia allows anyone to post there means there's no accountability or credibility.  I know it badmouth's Trump.  I read 2 paragraphs and recognized the agenda.  You can go to one of the chat blogs and keep the "veracity" alive, big guy.


You just confirmed my suspicion that you don't know how it works.  Anyone can post there? - not always true.  Some articles are open to posting, some are locked, some are subject to editorial board reviews.

And I can't help but notice that you didn't answer my question - what did Wikipedia get wrong in that article? 

Maybe it's time for you to participate in an adult conversation instead of just whining out dishonest buzzwords.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He learned that being captured during a war didn't give him a teflon suit to be protected when he attacked Trump.


You're back to just handwaving.  

Fail.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> You just confirmed my suspicion that you don't know how it works.  Anyone can post there? - not always true.  Some articles are open to posting, some are locked, some are subject to editorial board reviews.
> 
> And I can't help but notice that you didn't answer my question - what did Wikipedia get wrong in that article?
> 
> Maybe it's time for you to participate in an adult conversation instead of just whining our dishonest buzzwords.


I can hear your tap dancing all the way up Interstate 5.  I read 2 paragraphs in the article and can tell it's a hit piece on Trump.  Let's not pretend it isn't.  A bunch of Trump haters started an article and piled on with interviews of people that haven't liked him since the early 80's.  That's ALL the time I'm going to waste on your Wikipedia affinity.   You think it's credible and me and everyone else don't.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> You're back to just handwaving.
> 
> Fail.


You've posted 5 times in the last 20 minutes and said this:  "you're handwaving".  "Wikidpedia rules".  "you haven't answered the question".

And you think I failed?  LMAO!


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You've posted 5 times in the last 20 minutes and said this:  "you're handwaving".  "Wikidpedia rules".  "you haven't answered the question".
> 
> And you think I failed?  LMAO!


I have made intelligent, factual, non-emotional responses to your posts.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> I have made intelligent, factual, non-emotional responses to your posts.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


No, you really haven't.  All you've done is try to buy time while your alter ego, Husky Pu, googles "Trump vs. McCain".


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I can hear your tap dancing all the way up Interstate 5.  I read 2 paragraphs in the article and can tell it's a hit piece on Trump.  Let's not pretend it isn't.  A bunch of Trump haters started an article and piled on with interviews of people that haven't liked him since the early 80's.  That's ALL the time I'm going to waste on your Wikipedia affinity.   You think it's credible and me and everyone else don't.


What was incorrect in the two paragraphs you read?

Please try to be specific - no handwaving.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Those are your "duly" noted words... not mine.  I believe you, like Messy, think Wikipedia is a credible source and don't seem to understand that anybody with wifi can post to Wikipedia.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you really haven't.  All you've done is try to buy time while your alter ego, Husky Pu, googles "Trump vs. McCain".


Denial is not proof.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you really haven't.  All you've done is try to buy time while your alter ego, Husky Pu, googles "Trump vs. McCain".


From my memory t, in an interview, said he doesn't like soldiers that get captured and that McCain wasn't a war hero. Ironic coming from a draft dodger, mr. bonespurs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> What was incorrect in the two paragraphs you read?
> 
> Please try to be specific - no handwaving.


How many times do I need to tell you Wikipedia is not a credible source when anybody can post shit?  I'm done batting you and your alter ego around.  I'm going back to work because "neither" of you "two" makes me any money.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


Opinions aren't facts... they're opinions.  I already know there are people that don't like Trump.  I don't need Wikitardia to tell me that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you really haven't.  All you've done is try to buy time while your alter ego, Husky Pu, googles "Trump vs. McCain".


You do uphold the aggrieved crybaby mantle for lil joe, et al, quite well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From my memory t, in an interview, said he doesn't like soldiers that get captured and that McCain wasn't a war hero. Ironic coming from a draft dodger, mr. bonespurs.


#1, you weren't his physician.  You don't have access to his medical records, either, so that's your opinion.  You should go post that on Wikitardia.  
#2, Trump saying he doesn't like captured soldiers was in response to McCain making a comment about Trump wanting secure borders.  Nice to see you did exactly what I said you were doing... researching the battle.  You're beyond predictable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Opinions aren't facts... they're opinions.  I already know there are people that don't like Trump.  I don't need Wikitardia to tell me that.


Bashing the source, one of many saying the same thing, doesn't change the information highlighted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> #1, you weren't his physician.  You don't have access to his medical records, either, so that's your opinion.  You should go post that on Wikitardia.  #2, Trump saying he doesn't like captured soldiers was in response to McCain making a comment about Trump wanting secure borders.  Nice to see you did exactly what I said you were doing... researching the battle.  You're beyond predictable.


All you can do is deflect and make excuses?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you can do is deflect and make excuses?


My God your schtick is worn and tired.  Go read some Wikitardia if you're that bored.  There's lots of good stuff about what a big meanie Trump is.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many times do I need to tell you Wikipedia is not a credible source when anybody can post shit?  I'm done batting you and your alter ego around.  I'm going back to work because "neither" of you "two" makes me any money.


What shit was posted in that article?

Please be specific -  no more handwaving.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> #1, you weren't his physician.  You don't have access to his medical records, either, so that's your opinion.  You should go post that on Wikitardia.
> #2, Trump saying he doesn't like captured soldiers was in response to McCain making a comment about Trump wanting secure borders.  Nice to see you did exactly what I said you were doing... researching the battle.  You're beyond predictable.


What are your personal feelings about soldiers who get captured?  Do you agree with t?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you going to be as free with your criticism of the Republican Senators who are trying to "fix" the provision that increased unemployment payments to those laid off during the shutdown?


How about the Republican House members who are grandstanding and thus delaying what they know will eventually be an overwhelming approval of the Senate bill?


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Bumping this dumbass so he can wear it. 
Who is stupid enough to think this won't be worse than the swine flu?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> No question. Is her husband still alive? Her husband is really rich. Investment guy.  They'll do great. She's  in the minority party  but even though we vote against our interest, the GOP takes care of the rich.


*Go get your test, you've already been infected.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

"This whole thing has been hampered by its abstractness. I mean, half the interviews on TV that I've seen are totally well people pissed they didn't get tested." But they're not the real faces of this pandemic -- the hospitalized patients are. "The truth is, the sickest patients are terrifying," Choo said. "They are air hungry, dropping their oxygen, confused, distressed. We can never show that. But it is terrifying."









						Doctor describes what we can't see on TV: "The sickest patients are terrifying"
					

The novel coronavirus pandemic continues to spread worldwide, sending countries into lockdown with millions under movement restrictions.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> How about the Republican House members who are grandstanding and thus delaying what they know will eventually be an overwhelming approval of the Senate bill?


Why are you replying to yourself?  Forget that you weren't logged in as Husky Pu?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "This whole thing has been hampered by its abstractness. I mean, half the interviews on TV that I've seen are totally well people pissed they didn't get tested." But they're not the real faces of this pandemic -- the hospitalized patients are. "The truth is, the sickest patients are terrifying," Choo said. "They are air hungry, dropping their oxygen, confused, distressed. We can never show that. But it is terrifying."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I hope Drunken Nancy managed to pull herself away from the bill's pork for updating the Kennedy Center she and hubby love to visit so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2020)

Only 14% of the China virus tests are positive in the USA and you have to have the symptoms to get tested.
Dr Sheriff Joe


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Bumping this dumbass so he can wear it.
> Who is stupid enough to think this won't be worse than the swine flu?


Bro, you must love me. But please, again, bump me when we get to 12k killed. We wont reach it.  I'll wait for your excuse when we dont reach it.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Bro, you must love me. But please, again, bump me when we get to 12k killed. We wont reach it.  I'll wait for your excuse when we dont reach it.


1296 is not enough for you?

Aren't we supposed to be down to zero by now?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> #1, you weren't his physician.  You don't have access to his medical records, either, so that's your opinion.  You should go post that on Wikitardia.
> #2, Trump saying he doesn't like captured soldiers was in response to McCain making a comment about Trump wanting secure borders.  Nice to see you did exactly what I said you were doing... researching the battle.  You're beyond predictable.


So in your world it's not only ok, but it's justifiable--nay, even admirable--to respond to a criticism of someone's policy (McCain criticizing Trump's stance on secure borders) with a disgusting and disgraceful comment about their service and sacrifice for their country?  Trump said "I prefer people who weren't captured.".  He lumps every POW in that comment, including those who were killed.   I mean, seriously...that is ok with you??   Trump could have called McCain out on his policy, or--hell--even made a sophmoric joke about his lack of height.  But he didn't.  He disrespected all POW's with his insult.   If that's ok with you, then that explains a hell of a lot about your views.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So in your world it's not only ok, but it's justifiable--nay, even admirable--to respond to a criticism of someone's policy (McCain criticizing Trump's stance on secure borders) with a disgusting and disgraceful comment about their service and sacrifice for their country?  Trump said "I prefer people who weren't captured.".  He lumps every POW in that comment, including those who were killed.   I mean, seriously...that is ok with you??   Trump could have called McCain out on his policy, or--hell--even made a sophmoric joke about his lack of height.  But he didn't.  He disrespected all POW's with his insult.   If that's ok with you, then that explains a hell of a lot about your views.


That was always the point they wouldn't/won't allow themselves to get (add that to an already enormous list). They say he's a counter puncher. He is punch drunk.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So in your world it's not only ok, but it's justifiable--nay, even admirable--to respond to a criticism of someone's policy (McCain criticizing Trump's stance on secure borders) with a disgusting and disgraceful comment about their service and sacrifice for their country?  Trump said "I prefer people who weren't captured.".  He lumps every POW in that comment, including those who were killed.   I mean, seriously...that is ok with you??   Trump could have called McCain out on his policy, or--hell--even made a sophmoric joke about his lack of height.  But he didn't.  He disrespected all POW's with his insult.   If that's ok with you, then that explains a hell of a lot about your views.


And the above precisely captures Trump mastery of the darkest arts...the "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot someone and I wouldn't lose any voters" success in gathering this swirling mass of anger and fear and hatred and bottling it for his own power. That power persuades otherwise probably humane and respectful people (giving Outlaw the benefit of the doubt), even conservative people who would be proud of our military, that it is OK to speak this way of McCain or Gold Star families or generals. I could go on, of course...


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Bro, you must love me. But please, again, bump me when we get to 12k killed. We wont reach it.  I'll wait for your excuse when we dont reach it.


Not gonna wait until then. Gonna give you regular reminders, in front of everybody, of what an ignoramus you are. 
Tell you what, if we exceed 12,000 US deaths by July 31 will you sign off from here forever? We need to cull the herd.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Not gonna wait until then. Gonna give you regular reminders, in front of everybody, of what an ignoramus you are.
> Tell you what, if we exceed 12,000 US deaths by July 31 will you sign off from here forever? We need to cull the herd.


I think he should stay on here and report his adventures as a volunteer orderly in a coronavirus ward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I think he should stay on here and report his adventures as a volunteer orderly in a coronavirus ward.


Is he one of them toilet licking "influencers"?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Not gonna wait until then. Gonna give you regular reminders, in front of everybody, of what an ignoramus you are.
> Tell you what, if we exceed 12,000 US deaths by July 31 will you sign off from here forever? We need to cull the herd.


interesting choice of words....culling the herd. espola is supposedly in that category.

will you sign off if we're under 12k?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is he one of them toilet licking "influencers"?


I saw a news report yesterday about a woman who deliberately fake-coughed onto food displayed in a grocery store.  They had to throw it all out.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> interesting choice of words....culling the herd. espola is supposedly in that category.
> 
> will you sign off if we're under 12k?


What category is that?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> What category is that?


the herd that is getting culled. keep up grandpa or sign off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw a news report yesterday about a woman who deliberately fake-coughed onto food displayed in a grocery store.  They had to throw it all out.


In some cases those people are being arrested as terrorist.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the herd that is getting culled. keep up grandpa or sign off.


I think the "culling" is most likely going to affect those who deny that sensible protections are warranted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I think the "culling" is most likely going to affect those who deny that sensible protections are warranted.











						Pastor Who Claimed Covid-19 ‘Hysteria’ Was Plot Against Trump Dies From Virus
					

Religious Ignorance Kills: Landon Spradlin, a Virgina pastor who claimed the “mass hysteria” around the coronavirus pandemic was part of a media plot against Trump, has died from the virus.




					www.patheos.com


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pastor Who Claimed Covid-19 ‘Hysteria’ Was Plot Against Trump Dies From Virus
> 
> 
> Religious Ignorance Kills: Landon Spradlin, a Virgina pastor who claimed the “mass hysteria” around the coronavirus pandemic was part of a media plot against Trump, has died from the virus.
> ...


since I'm under 40 and healthy my chance of surviving this is 99.9%, I think ill be fine.  If you have underlying conditions and over 70, you might want to quarantine yourselves.  don't ruin life and the economy for the rest of us.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> since I'm under 40 and healthy my chance of surviving this is 99.9%, I think ill be fine.  If you have underlying conditions and over 70, you might want to quarantine yourselves.  don't ruin life and the economy for the rest of us.


Do you think picking a big number like 12,000 dead makes you look like less of a monster?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think picking a big number like 12,000 dead makes you look like less of a monster?


a big number would be 40,000+ people killed by the flu every year.  To include of 500+ kids.  If the coronavirus is worse than the flu, why aren't the same people crying over the virus that is the number 8 leading cause of death in the U.S.?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think picking a big number like 12,000 dead makes you look like less of a monster?


Swine flu that killed 12,000 is actually a low number. It didn't hit the U.S. until April of 2009.  It missed the peak flu season months of 2009.  We got the coronavirus in January, right before the peak months of February and March.  By Pandemic standards, if the corona virus is worse that the swine flu, we should be going way past the 12,000 numbers by the end of the year.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Swine flu that killed 12,000 is actually a low number. It didn't hit the U.S. until April of 2009.  It missed the peak flu season months of 2009.  We got the coronavirus in January, right before the peak months of February and March.  By Pandemic standards, if the corona virus is worse that the swine flu, we should be going way past the 12,000 numbers by the end of the year.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Swine flu that killed 12,000 is actually a low number. It didn't hit the U.S. until April of 2009.  It missed the peak flu season months of 2009.  We got the coronavirus in January, right before the peak months of February and March.  By Pandemic standards, if the corona virus is worse that the swine flu, we should be going way past the 12,000 numbers by the end of the year.


We have no herd immunity nor vaccine. So left unchecked this would go well past your numbers, period. I will listen to the experts. Not idiots like you who believe what trump says.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> a big number would be 40,000+ people killed by the flu every year.  To include of 500+ kids.  If the coronavirus is worse than the flu, why aren't the same people crying over the virus that is the number 8 leading cause of death in the U.S.?


We have programs to limit the effect of the seasonal flu.  Imagine what those numbers would be like if there were no herd immunity from previous infections, no specific vaccines, and no proven cures available.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> interesting choice of words....culling the herd. espola is supposedly in that category.
> 
> will you sign off if we're under 12k?


Absolutely. And I want you gone the day we hit 12,000, with an apologetic farewell about how you don't believe scientific and medical experts and that makes you ignorant. I will sign off and  acknowledge my closed-minded arrogance for believing the "experts" on 7/31 if we are not at 12,000 deceased in the US.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


That's a loaded question.  I don't like anyone dying. but what does that make you look like when you care more about a virus that is dangerous to your age group than a virus like the swine flu and seasonal flu that kills more people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely. And I want you gone the day we hit 12,000, with an apologetic farewell about how you don't believe scientific and medical experts and that makes you ignorant. I will sign off and  acknowledge my closed-minded arrogance for believing the "experts" on 7/31 if we are not at 12,000 deceased in the US.


Although I tend to agree with you, you have ended up on the wrong side of the bet. I pray the troll wins in this case . . . first time for everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> That's a loaded question.  I don't like anyone dying. but what does that make you look like when you care more about a virus that is dangerous to your age group than a virus like the swine flu and seasonal flu that kills more people?


You still don't get it do you?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have no herd immunity nor vaccine. So left unchecked this would go well past your numbers, period. I will listen to the experts. Not idiots like you who believe what trump says.


the experts also said 56% of California would get infected. they significantly lowered that assessment.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> We have programs to limit the effect of the seasonal flu.  Imagine what those numbers would be like if there were no herd immunity from previous infections, no specific vaccines, and no proven cures available.


listen to what you are saying. we have programs to limit the effect of the seasonal flu.  we have vaccines for the flu.  You are worried about a virus that is no where near as fatal seasonal flu with all its protective measures.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely. And I want you gone the day we hit 12,000, with an apologetic farewell about how you don't believe scientific and medical experts and that makes you ignorant. I will sign off and  acknowledge my closed-minded arrogance for believing the "experts" on 7/31 if we are not at 12,000 deceased in the US.


you got yourself a bet. don't change your name either to get back on here. lol.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although I tend to agree with you, you have ended up on the wrong side of the bet. I pray the troll wins in this case . . . first time for everything.


Maybe I was right all along?  Winning that bet would help prove my case. No excuses please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the experts also said 56% of California would get infected. they significantly lowered that assessment.


The experts?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still don't get it do you?


I get the fact that the coronavirus is no where near as lethal as your "experts" say. we will be no where near 12k let alone 40k dead in 1 year. Ive been saying that since the beginning. We didn't even lockdown until after Febrary, Peak Virus season. We'll see whos right, and who has excuses ready.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> the experts also said 56% of California would get infected. they significantly lowered that assessment.


I guess the extreme measures are working.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the extreme measures are working.


no, February is the peak virus month.  We didn't lock down until after that.  it can take up 2 weeks to show symptoms which we are seeing now.  It might have helped, but was not needed. Lockdown the vulnerable.  let the healthy people with over 90% survivability continue to work and build up antibodies if they get it.  community immunity.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> That's a loaded question.  I don't like anyone dying. but what does that make you look like when you care more about a virus that is dangerous to your age group than a virus like the swine flu and seasonal flu that kills more people?


Would you like another attempt at whatever it is that you are trying to say there?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Would you like another attempt at whatever it is that you are trying to say there?


no, the only monster is a senior citizen only caring about people dying when its his age group that's affected. 80% of swine flu victims were under 65. no wonder you didn't care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, February is the peak virus month.  We didn't lock down until after that.  it can take up 2 weeks to show symptoms which we are seeing now.  It might have helped, but was not needed. Lockdown the vulnerable.  let the healthy people with over 90% survivability continue to work and build up antibodies if they get it.  community immunity.


Again, I will defer to the experts.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> listen to what you are saying. we have programs to limit the effect of the seasonal flu.  we have vaccines for the flu.  You are worried about a virus that is no where near as fatal seasonal flu with all its protective measures.


Besides your orange leader and his minions, what evidence do you have to back that up?  

Actual numbers from the infection in China show a 3% to 4% fatality rate for those infected - and we now have more infected than China, despite their hugely bigger population.  How did they control the spread?  They shut down a large portion their country.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, I will defer to the experts.


well, at least its good to see you now realize that messy is way off on how many people will die from this.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, the only monster is a senior citizen only caring about people dying when its his age group that's affected. 80% of swine flu victims were under 65. no wonder you didn't care.


You're babbling.  You would apply for a job in the White House.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Besides your orange leader and his minions, what evidence do you have to back that up?
> 
> Actual numbers from the infection in China show a 3% to 4% fatality rate for those infected - and we now have more infected than China, despite their hugely bigger population.  How did they control the spread?  They shut down a large portion their country.


China is different from the U.S. Even the CDC has a much lower fatality rate for the coronavirus.  And the percentage continues to fall as more people get tested. Do you disagree with the CDC?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You're babbling.  You would apply for a job in the White House.


I'm not lying, you think the coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu. Lets see. "bump" me in a year. We're going in circles as the fatality rate, projected infected, and projected killed numbers continue to drop.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'm not lying, you think the coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu. Lets see. "bump" me in a year. We're going in circles as the fatality rate, projected infected, and projected killed numbers continue to drop.


You have been ignoring what I post and continuing with your strawman attacks on me.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You have been ignoring what I post and continuing with your strawman attacks on me.


What are you talking about? I answered your comments. get off the computer grandpa.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> 1296 is not enough for you?
> 
> Aren't we supposed to be down to zero by now?


Not when Gen-Z and spring break morons think they're smarter than modern medicine.  Trump can't educate everyone.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> China is different from the U.S. Even the CDC has a much lower fatality rate for the coronavirus.  And the percentage continues to fall as more people get tested. Do you disagree with the CDC?


CDC is recommending shutdown of non-essential businesses and continuing with social separation practices.  Do you disagree with the CDC?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> What are you talking about? I answered your comments. get off the computer grandpa.


You responded with a repetition of the same falsehoods.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So in your world it's not only ok, but it's justifiable--nay, even admirable--to respond to a criticism of someone's policy (McCain criticizing Trump's stance on secure borders) with a disgusting and disgraceful comment about their service and sacrifice for their country?  Trump said "I prefer people who weren't captured.".  He lumps every POW in that comment, including those who were killed.   I mean, seriously...that is ok with you??   Trump could have called McCain out on his policy, or--hell--even made a sophmoric joke about his lack of height.  But he didn't.  He disrespected all POW's with his insult.   If that's ok with you, then that explains a hell of a lot about your views.


In my world, you don't throw a punch unless you're willing to eat one.  It never would have been said had McCain not started it.  Like I said, I loved McCain until he ran for President and became a pussy.  And just like Hillary and Marco Rubio before him, McCain learned that it's a bad idea to play Trump's game against him.  I never said I agree with everything Trump says.  Again, he'd have never said it had McCain kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'm not lying, you think the coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu. Lets see. "bump" me in a year. We're going in circles as the fatality rate, projected infected, and projected killed numbers continue to drop.


Nothing is dropping, we have yet to reach the pinnacle.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In my world, you don't throw a punch unless you're willing to eat one.  It never would have been said had McCain not started it.  Like I said, I loved McCain until he ran for President and became a pussy.  And just like Hillary and Marco Rubio before him, McCain learned that it's a bad idea to play Trump's game against him.  I never said I agree with everything Trump says.  Again, he'd have never said it had McCain kept his mouth shut.


In most people's views, t came out the loser in that exchange.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In my world, you don't throw a punch unless you're willing to eat one.  It never would have been said had McCain not started it.  Like I said, I loved McCain until he ran for President and became a pussy.  And just like Hillary and Marco Rubio before him, McCain learned that it's a bad idea to play Trump's game against him.  I never said I agree with everything Trump says.  Again, he'd have never said it had McCain kept his mouth shut.


Discussing policy, disagreeing with policy is fine. Personal attacks that also disparage our entire military history are only ok in the world you want.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> And the above precisely captures Trump mastery of the darkest arts...the "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot someone and I wouldn't lose any voters" success in gathering this swirling mass of anger and fear and hatred and bottling it for his own power. That power persuades otherwise probably humane and respectful people (giving Outlaw the benefit of the doubt), even conservative people who would be proud of our military, that it is OK to speak this way of McCain or Gold Star families or generals. I could go on, of course...


I have great respect for our military and Americans that choose to enter the armed forces.  I don't think that automatically makes you a hero.  I know a lot of morons that served.  McCain picked a fight he shouldn't have started.  Trump isn't politically correct, so if you want a fight, be prepared for an MMA match and not WWE.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I have great respect for our military and Americans that choose to enter the armed forces.  I don't think that automatically makes you a hero.  I know a lot of morons that served.  McCain picked a fight he shouldn't have started.  Trump isn't politically correct, so if you want a fight, be prepared for an MMA match and not WWE.


Illuminating.

Please continue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> In most people's views, t came out the loser in that exchange.


You don't speak for "Most" people.  You don't even speak for 1% of most people.  Trump won the election because Americans are tired of the bullshit.  Tired of the political correctness.  Tired of this country being run by people pandering to us.  The liberal party is an absolute disgrace to humanity, so if you really want to know why Trump keeps winning, don't focus on him... focus on how pathetic and sad the democrats have become.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Discussing policy, disagreeing with policy is fine. Personal attacks that also disparage our entire military history are only ok in the world you want.


He didn't disparage our entire military, he made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured.  A guy that picked a fight and Trump was willing to go there.  Again, don't pick a fight with Trump.  McCain didn't disagree with his policy... he took offense to what Trump said and personally attacked him.  You need a lesson on this or not?  I offered yesterday.  You change your mind?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> CDC is recommending shutdown of non-essential businesses and continuing with social separation practices.  Do you disagree with the CDC?


I disagree with shutting down businesses. Socially separate as much as you can, keep grandpa and grandpa quarantined and wear a mask and gloves when you see them.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You responded with a repetition of the same falsehoods.


just because I dont respond with an answer you want to hear doesn't mean its a falsehood. agree to disagree.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing is dropping, we have yet to reach the pinnacle.











						Dr. Birx: Coronavirus Data Doesn't Match The Doomsday Media Predictions
					

White House coronavirus task force member Dr. Deborah Brix warned the public not to panic when they hear about models and projections of the pandemic's spread.  "Models are models," she said. "When people start talking about 20% of a population getting infected, it's very scary, but we don't...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He didn't disparage our entire military, he made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured.  A guy that picked a fight and Trump was willing to go there.  Again, don't pick a fight with Trump.  McCain didn't disagree with his policy... he took offense to what Trump said and personally attacked him.  You need a lesson on this or not?  I offered yesterday.  You change your mind?


"...he made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured..."

That tells a lot about YOU.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I disagree with shutting down businesses. Socially separate as much as you can, keep grandpa and grandpa quarantined and wear a mask and gloves when you see them.


So you agree with CDC except when you don't want to?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> just because I dont respond with an answer you want to hear doesn't mean its a falsehood. agree to disagree.


I agree that you are lying about me, even after I have explained why.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Dr. Birx: Coronavirus Data Doesn't Match The Doomsday Media Predictions
> 
> 
> White House coronavirus task force member Dr. Deborah Brix warned the public not to panic when they hear about models and projections of the pandemic's spread.  "Models are models," she said. "When people start talking about 20% of a population getting infected, it's very scary, but we don't...
> ...


Dr. Birx also said this today, referring to t -- “He is so attentive to the scientific literature and the details and the data, and I think his ability to analyze and integrate data that comes out of his long history in business has really been a real benefit during these discussions about medical issues”


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> So you agree with CDC except when you don't want to?


I understand their answer, I don't have to agree. Agree to disagree.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I agree that you are lying about me, even after I have explained why.


Not lying at all, we both know where you stand.  you believe this coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu.  I agree that its bad for you. but not for the majority of the population. people under 60 have over 98% chance of surviving this.  those rates are getting better with more people tested. that includes people with underlying conditions. those are facts. facts cant be disputed.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Dr. Birx also said this today, referring to t -- “He is so attentive to the scientific literature and the details and the data, and I think his ability to analyze and integrate data that comes out of his long history in business has really been a real benefit during these discussions about medical issues”


You can disagree with the doctor. that doesn't mean she's wrong. it doesn't mean she's right. opinions aren't facts. but it is a fact that projections on this coronavirus have dropped.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Not lying at all, we both know where you stand.  you believe this coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu.  I agree that its bad for you. but not for the majority of the population. people under 60 have over 98% chance of surviving this.  those rates are getting better with more people tested. that includes people with underlying conditions. those are facts. facts cant be disputed.


Facts?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Facts?


yes, stats which are facts.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He didn't disparage our entire military, he made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured.  A guy that picked a fight and Trump was willing to go there.  Again, don't pick a fight with Trump.  McCain didn't disagree with his policy... he took offense to what Trump said and personally attacked him.  You need a lesson on this or not?  I offered yesterday.  You change your mind?


God...I don't even know what to say to you   "he  made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured".  Dear God do you not know what McCain went through????   Have you no decency?  

Here is how McCain was captured:

_McCain’s bomber was hit by a surface-to-air missile on Oct. 26, 1967, destroying the aircraft’s right wing. According to McCain, the plane entered an “inverted, almost straight-down spin,” and he ejected.

But the sheer force of the ejection broke his right leg and both arms, knocking him unconscious, the report said. McCain came to as he landed in a lake, but burdened by heavy equipment, he sank straight to the bottom. Able to kick to the surface momentarily for air, he somehow managed to activate his life preserver with his teeth._

He refused to give anything but name, rank, and serial  number. 

_When he was moved into solitary confinement in March 1968 and when his father was named commander-in-chief of all US Pacific forces several months later, McCain’s troubles were just beginning. The North Vietnamese hoped to score a propaganda victory by offering McCain an early release. McCain has said he refused the offer on the condition that he would only accept if every man captured before him was released as well. When McCain was brought to the senior North Vietnamese officer -– a man he refers to as “The Cat” –- he refused the offer of an early release yet again.

McCain says his torture began in August of 1968. “For the next four days, I was beaten every two or three hours by different guards. My left arm was broken again and my ribs were cracked,” __he said according to U.S. News_

All of that is backed up by his fellow POW's.  They all said they couldn't believe the torture he endured yet never broke, it gave them the strength to go on.

McCain gets tortured to near death and won't break.  Trump gets his ego hurt with the slightest of slights and he responds by mocking a POW or a Gold Star family.

I don't give a d*mm what your politics are.  Shame on you.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> yes, stats which are facts.


The stats say 3% to 4% death rates without adequate treatment and isolation.  Why do you choose to ignore that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> God...I don't even know what to say to you   "he  made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured".  Dear God do you not know what McCain went through????   Have you no decency?
> 
> Here is how McCain was captured:
> 
> ...


I have a great deal of decency.  I don't feel sorry for someone that picks a fight and loses.  It's that simple.  Shame on you for being a crotchety old fuck.  I think you really are pretty tired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Swine flu that killed 12,000 is actually a low number. It didn't hit the U.S. until April of 2009.  It missed the peak flu season months of 2009.  We got the coronavirus in January, right before the peak months of February and March.  By Pandemic standards, if the corona virus is worse that the swine flu, we should be going way past the 12,000 numbers by the end of the year.


Don’t confuse these cocksuckers with facts, hurts their little heads.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> The stats say 3% to 4% death rates without adequate treatment and isolation.  Why do you choose to ignore that?


We are not China. what does CDC say is our mortality rate? what does CDC say is the overall mortality rate? why do you ignore that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, I will defer to the experts.


Pussy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2020)

United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




96968 infected in the USA
1477 deaths in the USA

0.01523188 death rate in the USA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In my world, you don't throw a punch unless you're willing to eat one.  It never would have been said had McCain not started it.  Like I said, I loved McCain until he ran for President and became a pussy.  And just like Hillary and Marco Rubio before him, McCain learned that it's a bad idea to play Trump's game against him.  I never said I agree with everything Trump says.  Again, he'd have never said it had McCain kept his mouth shut.


McCain would have won if he turned Palin loose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> God...I don't even know what to say to you   "he  made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured".  Dear God do you not know what McCain went through????   Have you no decency?
> 
> Here is how McCain was captured:
> 
> ...


That was then, he turned into an anti American traitor when bush was running things. 
Gang of 8 pro illegal prick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I have a great deal of decency.  I don't feel sorry for someone that picks a fight and loses.  It's that simple.  Shame on you for being a crotchety old fuck.  I think you really are pretty tired.


So its just about winning and losing, nothing else matters.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I have a great deal of decency.  I don't feel sorry for someone that picks a fight and loses.  It's that simple.  Shame on you for being a crotchety old fuck.  I think you really are pretty tired.


T lost that fight.  Didn't you notice?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCain would have won if he turned Palin loose.


If McCain had stayed the same man he was in Arizona, I would have grabbed some dead and illegal aliens votes for him the way the libtards do.  He didn't.  He allowed dingbat to be paired with him and he became an old man, martyr almost overnight.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> T lost that fight.  Didn't you notice?


I sure did!  Trump is President and McCain is at Arlington National.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So its just about winning and losing, nothing else matters.


You tell me.  Don't you libtards keep saying Hillary got the most votes?  Aren't you the ones willing to promise "Free Everything", even to illegal aliens, in exchange for votes because nothing else matters?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So its just about winning and losing, nothing else matters.


And that explains everything.   So very very sad.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> We are not China. what does CDC say is our mortality rate? what does CDC say is the overall mortality rate? why do you ignore that?


China and South Korea are the only countries whose infection rates over time indicate that they have it under control.  That's a fact.

China was caught unawares - the first they knew about the new virus was when people started getting sick and dying.   They have stabilized the situation and their numbers are around 4%.  That's a fact.

South Korea saw it coming and took drastic measures to stifle it.  Their infection rate is about 1.4%.  That's a fact.

Which model would you prefer to follow?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> ...


That's about 1.5%, which is in the range Dr. Fauci quoted in an interview last night.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCain would have won if he turned Palin loose.


Or if he hadn't picked her in the first place.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You tell me.  Don't you libtards keep saying Hillary got the most votes?  Aren't you the ones willing to promise "Free Everything", even to illegal aliens, in exchange for votes because nothing else matters?


And she did.  That's a fact.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I have a great deal of decency.  I don't feel sorry for someone that picks a fight and loses.  It's that simple.  Shame on you for being a crotchety old fuck.  I think you really are pretty tired.


What's interesting is that you think _McCain_ is the one who lost that fight.   That is very illuminating as well.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> God...I don't even know what to say to you   "he  made fun of a guy that spent much of his time captured".  Dear God do you not know what McCain went through????   Have you no decency?
> 
> Here is how McCain was captured:
> 
> ...


*McCain was a FILTHY PIECE OF SHIT.....*

*Don't try to rewrite history about that filthy piece of shit.....

His True selfish self came out FOR ALL TO SEE one final time 
when he voted Thumbs Down on the Senate floor.

Go read some eyewitness accounts of his " Double " dealings and filthy schemes...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You tell me.  Don't you libtards keep saying Hillary got the most votes?


That just shows more Americans voted for her, but that (perhaps rightfully, another discussion) is not our system, she lost. We all had hopes (some more than others, hoped he could/would) t would step up and be president for the nation, he didn't, hasn't and can't, not who he is (and some of us saw that all along). He has played to those he discovered he couldn't lose, like you, hoping that was his path to stay past the statute of limitations.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> interesting choice of words....culling the herd. espola is supposedly in that category.
> 
> will you sign off if we're under 12k?





espola said:


> I think the "culling" is most likely going to affect those who deny that sensible protections are warranted.


I meant cull the herd on here. Rid ourselves of those who are willingly blind to science and the experts who spend their lives studying things like this. We should find ways to get them to volunteer to stop spreading their poison, as my bet will do with that dunce.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That just shows more Americans voted for her, but that (perhaps rightfully, another discussion) is not our system, she lost. We all had hopes (some more than others, hoped he could/would) t would step up and be president for the nation, he didn't, hasn't and can't, not who he is (and some of us saw that all along). He has played to those he discovered he couldn't lose, like you, hoping that was his path to stay past the statute of limitations.


I didn't like her then, and for good reasons.  T has turned out to be an even worse choice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *McCain was a FILTHY PIECE OF SHIT.....
> 
> Don't try to rewrite history about that filthy piece of shit.....
> 
> ...


He saw millions losing healthcare without a backup plan. Just a spiteful attempt to once again to erase anything Obama no matter what the consequences or collateral damages. McCain did the right thing. trump is a piece of shit as are you.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant cull the herd on here. Rid ourselves of those who are willingly blind to science and the experts who spend their lives studying things like this. We should find ways to get them to volunteer to stop spreading their poison, as my bet will do with that dunce.


I think it is useful to keep posters like that around and in other public discussions like the few coocoo "friends" I have on Facebook.  It's kind of like passive sonar.

Besides which, debating them is so easy.  Speaking of which, where have Izzy and the plumber gone?  Are they operating under new names here or have they just crawled away in shame?


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

Anthony Fauci - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This guy has too much cred for the idiot regime. Is he fired yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I didn't like her then, and for good reasons.  T has turned out to be an even worse choice.


Yes, but your reasons for not liking her were based on reality and fact, not propaganda formulated either in a right wing think tank or in a Putin backed military cyber warfare unit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant cull the herd on here. Rid ourselves of those who are willingly blind to science and the experts who spend their lives studying things like this. We should find ways to get them to volunteer to stop spreading their poison, as my bet will do with that dunce.


Your cull comment was obvious in intent to all but the intentionally disingenuous.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I think it is useful to keep posters like that around and in other public discussions like the few coocoo "friends" I have on Facebook.  It's kind of like passive sonar.
> 
> Besides which, debating them is so easy.  Speaking of which, where have Izzy and the plumber gone?  Are they operating under new names here or have they just crawled away in shame?


They ran off together to have a passionate love affair and get full-back trump tattoos, with a pence on the left arm and mcconnell on the right . . . swastikas come, they hope, after the re-election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> And she did.  That's a fact.


And that FACT has NEVER MATTERED in the ENTIRE HISTORY of our country.  Luckily we don't have 4 states choosing our President every 4 years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What's interesting is that you think _McCain_ is the one who lost that fight.   That is very illuminating as well.


Do you want to dig him up and ask how his victory feels?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That just shows more Americans voted for her, but that (perhaps rightfully, another discussion) is not our system, she lost. We all had hopes (some more than others, hoped he could/would) t would step up and be president for the nation, he didn't, hasn't and can't, not who he is (and some of us saw that all along). He has played to those he discovered he couldn't lose, like you, hoping that was his path to stay past the statute of limitations.


Jesus... that sentence gave me an aneurysm.  Trump won because Cankles Rodham was the other choice.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Anthony Fauci - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could fire him and put Jared in charge of his agency.  He has done so well solving the opioid crisis and bringing peace to the Middle East.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but your reasons for not liking her were based on reality and fact, not propaganda formulated either in a right wing think tank or in a Putin backed military cyber warfare unit.


Wow... you and your 'alter ego' are really hurt by losing to Trump, aren't you?  Tell me... which hurt more... watching liberal lesbians crying on the DNC floor and Cankles refusing to come out... or spending 3.5 years trying to get rid of Trump and having it fail miserably?  Moreover, will it hurt even more when Trump destroys Biden in 6 months?  I mean, I notice your pie hole slams shut when we mention Creepy Joe's dementia and moronic comments like "the cure will be much worse than the virus."  You gonna run and hide from that again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> They could fire him and put Jared in charge of his agency.  He has done so well solving the opioid crisis and bringing peace to the Middle East.


Hey, Biden Jr. needs a job and has lots of familiarity using illegal drugs.  Should we put him in charge instead?  I mean, it won't pay as well as having access to the White House via Daddy but there's more prestige in it.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but your reasons for not liking her were based on reality and fact, not propaganda formulated either in a right wing think tank or in a Putin backed military cyber warfare unit.


I didn't like her public personality, I didn't like the way she spoke, and I was offended by her insistence on breaking the rules on handling classified communications.  T scores even lower on all those factors.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

:20 = nononono; 4:28 = TheOutlaw   which one is Sheriff Joe?  I'm thinking 10:58?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... you and your 'alter ego' are really hurt by losing to Trump, aren't you?  Tell me... which hurt more... watching liberal lesbians crying on the DNC floor and Cankles refusing to come out... or spending 3.5 years trying to get rid of Trump and having it fail miserably?  Moreover, will it hurt even more when Trump destroys Biden in 6 months?  I mean, I notice your pie hole slams shut when we mention Creepy Joe's dementia and moronic comments like "the cure will be much worse than the virus."  You gonna run and hide from that again?


*19 April 2016, Donald Trump confuses 9/11 for convenience store 7 Eleven at a speech in Buffalo, New York. *


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus... that sentence gave me an aneurysm.  Trump won because Cankles Rodham was the other choice.


Words too big?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant cull the herd on here. Rid ourselves of those who are willingly blind to science and the experts who spend their lives studying things like this. We should find ways to get them to volunteer to stop spreading their poison, as my bet will do with that dunce.


I know what you meant, it was a dig at espola, which he got right away which is why he responded to it.  As for you, the bet is on.  I expect you to sign off for good 7/31 like you said.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> ...











						Burden of Influenza
					

Learn about how CDC estimates the burden of seasonal influenza in the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				





CDC estimates that influenza has resulted in between 9 million – 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 – 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 – 61,000 deaths annually since 2010.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I didn't like her public personality, I didn't like the way she spoke, and I was offended by her insistence on breaking the rules on handling classified communications.  T scores even lower on all those factors.


Well, Trump has us in an all time high economy and employment rate.  Cankles didn't.        Trump - 2    Cankles - 0


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> :20 = nononono; 4:28 = TheOutlaw   which one is Sheriff Joe?  I'm thinking 10:58?


Maybe you aren't as tired as you are bored.


Imtired said:


> *19 April 2016, Donald Trump confuses 9/11 for convenience store 7 Eleven at a speech in Buffalo, New York. *


1.  Running for the senate
2.  Taking away our AR-14s
3.  Not knowing what state he's in.
4.  Saying the cure will be worse than the virus.
5.  Unable to distinguish his wife from his sister.
6.  Looking forward to the results from Super Thursday.

Please... Biden makes Bernie Magoo look competent.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Words too big?


No... sentence garbled like ground zero of a stroke.  You know, the "patient" is usually the last one to see it.  Get some rest.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> That's about 1.5%, which is in the range Dr. Fauci quoted in an interview last night.


*WTF are you talking about....*

*Population of the United States - 327,200,000/1477 =221530.129
1 death per 221530 at present
1477 is what % of 327200000 = .0004514059 %

CDC report stated 80,000 people died of flu deaths in 2018 Flu season....*

*They didn't shut down the WHOLE ECONOMY FOR THAT !

CDC Website estimates 24,000 - 62,000 FLU Deaths for 2019-2020
Yes ! Just regular FLU deaths....
The MSM and Politicians are manufacturing this event with COVID-19
as the backdrop to collapse a ROBUST American Economy..
Robert Mueller couldn't do it...
Stormy Daniels/Micheal Avenatti couldn't do it...
Tax records couldn't do it....
Impeachment couldn't do it.....
So right on the heels of a failed Impeachment Coup this SCAM comes up !!!!

THIS IS A MANUFACTURED EVENT.....!!

WAKE UP !

THIS WILL FUNDAMENTALLY CHANGE AMERICA IF IT IS NOT* *STOPPED !!!!

IN A BAD BAD WAY !!!!*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe you aren't as tired as you are bored.
> 
> 
> 1.  Running for the senate
> ...


If that's all you got, Biden's lightyears ahead of Trump.    I could go through each and every point you wrote and explain how none of those are signs of "dementia" but rather misspeaking.  But you know that already.   Plus you've got to have something to desperately hold on to, so I don't want to ruin what is currently giving you comfort.

We'll see how Trump versus Biden debates go, how about that?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *WTF are you talking about....*
> 
> *Population of the United States - 327,200,000/1477 =221530.129
> 1 death per 221530 at present
> ...


You are a professional troll.   There is no way you truly believe all of that crap.   The exclamation points, the random capitalization, the exaggerated dog whistles...all someone sitting back typing shit he doesn't really believe as a way to amuse himself and get a reaction.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You are a professional troll.   There is no way you truly believe all of that crap.   The exclamation points, the random capitalization, the exaggerated dog whistles...all someone sitting back typing shit he doesn't really believe as a way to amuse himself and get a reaction.


*You are the TROLL and you are now developing a forum history to support it....

My numbers are correct ....
My Data is correct...
My Facts are correct.....
My Observation about you is correct....

No Hospital for you, go home and lick your wounds....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If that's all you got, Biden's lightyears ahead of Trump.    I could go through each and every point you wrote and explain how none of those are signs of "dementia" but rather misspeaking.  But you know that already.   Plus you've got to have something to desperately hold on to, so I don't want to ruin what is currently giving you comfort.
> 
> We'll see how Trump versus Biden debates go, how about that?


Oh, so those AREN'T signs of dementia.  The man can't finish a single sentence without closing his eyes, stuttering and drifting off into oblivion.  Those are signs of dementia and Obama even knows it.  Why do you think he refuses to endorse him?  Who else is he going to endorse... Bernie Magoo?  Old Joe wasn't stuttering when sitting back in the chair and bragging about how he extorted Ukraine out of $1B if they didn't back off his kid.

I wish the debates were next week.  I can only imagine how much fun it will be watching Biden drool about Corn Pop and all the great things he's done being a a career politician for the last 40-years.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Burden of Influenza
> 
> 
> Learn about how CDC estimates the burden of seasonal influenza in the U.S.
> ...


and here is our current flu season info from CDC









						Preliminary In-Season 2021-2022 Flu Burden Estimates
					

CDC's weekly cumulative in-season estimates of flu cases, medical visits, hospitalizations and deaths in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

10% of hospitalizations require ICU for the flu.  lets say that's roughly 500k hospitalizations this year.  That means 50k received ICU care.  Last I checked only 20% of confirmed cases required hospitalization for coronavirus and 2.8% required ICU.  We have 100k cases, which means 20k hospitalized.  That gives us only 2,800 in ICU so far.  Lets just say that out of the 50k that is expected to receive ICU care this year for the flu, they would never have gotten coronavirus. that would only be a 5.6% increase in ICU care so far this season. With  hospitalizations that can go up to 800k+ on the high end of a bad flu season, the increased ICU admissions is far from critical based on the numbers so far for the coronavirus.






						ICU Admission and Mortality during Flu Season - Contemporary Approaches to Influenza A and B
					

Are you confident of your ability to quickly identify hospitalized flu patients at risk for a poor outcome?




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If that's all you got, Biden's lightyears ahead of Trump.    I could go through each and every point you wrote and explain how none of those are signs of "dementia" but rather misspeaking.  But you know that already.   Plus you've got to have something to desperately hold on to, so I don't want to ruin what is currently giving you comfort.
> 
> We'll see how Trump versus Biden debates go, how about that?


Yikes!


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 10% of hospitalizations require ICU for the flu.  lets say that's roughly 500k hospitalizations this year.  That means 50k received ICU care.  Last I checked only 20% of confirmed cases required hospitalization for coronavirus and 2.8% required ICU.  We have 100k cases, which means 20k hospitalized.  That gives us only 2,800 in ICU so far.  Lets just say that out of the 50k that is expected to receive ICU care this year for the flu, they would never have gotten coronavirus. that would only be a 5.6% increase in ICU care so far this season. With  hospitalizations that can go up to 800k+ on the high end of a bad flu season, the increased ICU admissions is far from critical based on the numbers so far for the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what's sad? That so many idiots such as you, in the age of idiocy, think you can come up with your own stats. You losers do the same thing with climate change. It's why are country is starting to fail. Too many idiots ignoring the experts. I can't wait until you're gone. Take Outlaw with you too, please, back to Loserville. FYI, we had about 300 deaths a week ago, 700 deaths 3 days ago and 1600 deaths now.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You know what's sad? That so many idiots such as you, in the age of idiocy, think you can come up with your own stats. You losers do the same thing with climate change. It's why are country is starting to fail. Too many idiots ignoring the experts. I can't wait until you're gone. Take Outlaw with you too, please, back to Loserville. FYI, we had about 300 deaths a week ago, 700 deaths 3 days ago and 1600 deaths now.


"OUR" country.  And it's not my stats, they ARE the stats for flu and coronavirus.  These facts are hard to swallow for someone that was fooled by this crisis, but by 7/31 you'll be gone so I don't care.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, so those AREN'T signs of dementia.  The man can't finish a single sentence without closing his eyes, stuttering and drifting off into oblivion.  Those are signs of dementia and Obama even knows it.  Why do you think he refuses to endorse him?  Who else is he going to endorse... Bernie Magoo?  Old Joe wasn't stuttering when sitting back in the chair and bragging about how he extorted Ukraine out of $1B if they didn't back off his kid.
> 
> I wish the debates were next week.  I can only imagine how much fun it will be watching Biden drool about Corn Pop and all the great things he's done being a a career politician for the last 40-years.


No, they aren't signs of dementia.   I'm sure you know full well that Biden overcame a stutter, so the whole "stuttering" comment is ridiculous.  Drifting off into oblivion sounds more like Trump, so if Joe has dementia so does Trump.   The whole Joe Biden/Ukraine thing has been disproven so many times that there is not point trying to argue since you have made your mind up no matter what.   

As for Obama "refusing" to endorse Joe, that's an interesting spin.   Obama is doing what many ex-Presidents do, GOP included, and not endorsing anyone until a candidate has been chosen.   Obama didn't endorse Hillary until 2 days after she secured enough delegates to win the Democratic Primary.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You know what's sad? That so many idiots such as you, in the age of idiocy, think you can come up with your own stats. You losers do the same thing with climate change. It's why are country is starting to fail. Too many idiots ignoring the experts. I can't wait until you're gone. Take Outlaw with you too, please, back to Loserville. FYI, we had about 300 deaths a week ago, 700 deaths 3 days ago and 1600 deaths now.


You're right... we should listen to Autistic Greta, like you kids, when it comes to climate change.  I heard she's in medical school right now and has started giving sound bites to the libtard media.  That's perfect.  She wants everyone to stay home and quarantine... which is tough for a climate expert jetting all over the planet.  









						Greta Thunberg says probably had COVID-19, urges #StayAtHome
					

Teen climate activist Greta Thunberg said on Tuesday that while self-isolating after recent travels in Europe she probably came down with COVID-19, and urged other young people to stay at home too if even just a little unwell, to help stop the coronavirus.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And it's not my stats, they ARE the stats for flu and coronavirus.


Source?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, they aren't signs of dementia.   I'm sure you know full well that Biden overcame a stutter, so the whole "stuttering" comment is ridiculous.  Drifting off into oblivion sounds more like Trump, so if Joe has dementia so does Trump.   The whole Joe Biden/Ukraine thing has been disproven so many times that there is not point trying to argue since you have made your mind up no matter what.
> 
> As for Obama "refusing" to endorse Joe, that's an interesting spin.   Obama is doing what many ex-Presidents do, GOP included, and not endorsing anyone until a candidate has been chosen.   Obama didn't endorse Hillary until 2 days after she secured enough delegates to win the Democratic Primary.


Yes... I said he overcame the stutter.  He spoke very clearly when giving Ukraine a Quid Pro Quo over his coke snorting kid and letting them know Bathhouse Barry had his back.  I guess you just proved my point about his losing his sanity.

Wait... a candidate hasn't been chosen?  Did you actually type that?  LMAO!  Hey, you'd better let Mayor BootyGig and Amy Klobabore know that they didn't need to accept the DNC bribe afterall.  And if Bernie Magoo is still alive, let him know, too.  Hell, you might even let Pocahontas know SHE still has a shot.  Not really a big stretch to endorse a candidate when there are no other candidates.  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, they aren't signs of dementia.   I'm sure you know full well that Biden overcame a stutter, so the whole "stuttering" comment is ridiculous.  Drifting off into oblivion sounds more like Trump, so if Joe has dementia so does Trump.   The whole Joe Biden/Ukraine thing has been disproven so many times that there is not point trying to argue since you have made your mind up no matter what.
> 
> As for Obama "refusing" to endorse Joe, that's an interesting spin.   Obama is doing what many ex-Presidents do, GOP included, and not endorsing anyone until a candidate has been chosen.   Obama didn't endorse Hillary until 2 days after she secured enough delegates to win the Democratic Primary.


By the way, for about the 9th time now, here's the "disproven" video that disproves your bullshit.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No Hospital for you, go home and lick your wounds....*


Lol, what does that even mean??


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, for about the 9th time now, here's the "disproven" video that disproves your bullshit.


You really are as stupid as you act.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... I said he overcame the stutter.  He spoke very clearly when giving Ukraine a Quid Pro Quo over his coke snorting kid and letting them know Bathhouse Barry had his back.  I guess you just proved my point about his losing his sanity.
> 
> Wait... a candidate hasn't been chosen?  Did you actually type that?  LMAO!  Hey, you'd better let Mayor BootyGig and Amy Klobabore know that they didn't need to accept the DNC bribe afterall.  And if Bernie Magoo is still alive, let him know, too.  Hell, you might even let Pocahontas know SHE still has a shot.  Not really a big stretch to endorse a candidate when there are no other candidates.  LMAO!!!!!!


Bernie and Biden are both still running and neither has won enough delegates to be the official winner so, no, a candidate hasn't been chosen yet.  Do try to keep up.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, for about the 9th time now, here's the "disproven" video that disproves your bullshit.


Sigh...not that the facts will matter but I'll try:

_Burisma Holdings was not under scrutiny at the time Joe Biden called for Shokin's ouster, according to the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine, an independent agency set up in 2014 that has worked closely with the FBI.

Shokin's office had investigated Burisma, but the probe focused on a period before Hunter Biden joined the company, according to the anti-corruption bureau. 

The investigation dealt with the Ministry of Ecology, which allegedly granted special permits to Burisma between 2010 and 2012, the agency said. Hunter Biden did not join the company until 2014._


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You know what's sad? That so many idiots such as you, in the age of idiocy, think you can come up with your own stats. You losers do the same thing with climate change. It's why are country is starting to fail. Too many idiots ignoring the experts. I can't wait until you're gone. Take Outlaw with you too, please, back to Loserville. FYI, we had about 300 deaths a week ago, 700 deaths 3 days ago and 1600 deaths now.


*YOU HAVE NO IDEA THE TRUTH AND YOU SUPPORT A CRIMINAL OPERATION....


I GOT NEWS FOR YOU BALLSACK, WE AREN'T GOING ANYWHERE................*
*
THE REASON WE ARE HERE IS BECAUSE OF LYING TURDS LIKE YOU...........
*
*NOW WHAT !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sigh...not that the facts will matter but I'll try:
> 
> _Burisma Holdings was not under scrutiny at the time Joe Biden called for Shokin's ouster, according to the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine, an independent agency set up in 2014 that has worked closely with the FBI.
> 
> ...


LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR


*Biden is a LYING PERVERTED HAIR SNIFFING PIECE OF SHIT...!*
*
OH....And you are a LIAR !
*
*Had enough LIAR !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are as stupid as you act.


Great comeback.  Truth hurts, doesn't it, dipshit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sigh...not that the facts will matter but I'll try:
> 
> _Burisma Holdings was not under scrutiny at the time Joe Biden called for Shokin's ouster, according to the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine, an independent agency set up in 2014 that has worked closely with the FBI.
> 
> ...


I guess facts DON'T matter to you.  Biden says, right fucking here on video, he's withholding $1B in aid to Ukraine if the man doesn't back off and Obama will back him if necessary.  Sorry... I know you're disappointed, but you just got your ass handed to you on video.  At least you didn't run from it like Espola/Husky Pu did half a dozen times.  You just tried to deflect... but I expected that.  Quid Pro Joe!  Don't worry... I'm sure he's forgotten.  We already know he doesn't like to talk about it.  I wouldn't, either, if my kid was on the take in Ukraine, smoked meth, did coke and screwed his dead brother's widow.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Source?


Why am I the only one posting sources? You have no credibility anymore. Neither does messy. Scroll up old or go to the previous pages old man they've been posted. No wonder you're lost, you cant keep up. Just stay indoors with a pillow over your head it's dangerous outside lol.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess facts DON'T matter to you.  Biden says, right fucking here on video, he's withholding $1B in aid to Ukraine if the man doesn't back off and Obama will back him if necessary.  Sorry... I know you're disappointed, but you just got your ass handed to you on video.  At least you didn't run from it like Espola/Husky Pu did half a dozen times.  You just tried to deflect... but I expected that.  Quid Pro Joe!  Don't worry... I'm sure he's forgotten.  We already know he doesn't like to talk about it.  I wouldn't, either, if my kid was on the take in Ukraine, smoked meth, did coke and screwed his dead brother's widow.


I'm not arguing with you that the aid was withheld.  It absolutely was, _and on the behest of the US and the Europeon Union_.  The material point is WHY the aid was withheld.   You keep stating it was for Hunter Biden's benefit and that has been disproven several times.  Even several Republican's say the aid was withheld due to Shokin's corruption.  

From the Financial Times:

_ European and US officials pressed Ukraine to sack Viktor Shokin, the country’s former prosecutor-general, months before Joe Biden, the former US vice-president, personally intervened to force his removal, people involved in the talks said. Mr Biden did not act unilaterally nor did he instigate the push against Mr Shokin, despite suggestions to the contrary by supporters of US president Donald Trump, people familiar with the matter said. _


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, they aren't signs of dementia.   I'm sure you know full well that Biden overcame a stutter, so the whole "stuttering" comment is ridiculous.  Drifting off into oblivion sounds more like Trump, so if Joe has dementia so does Trump.   The whole Joe Biden/Ukraine thing has been disproven so many times that there is not point trying to argue since you have made your mind up no matter what.
> 
> As for Obama "refusing" to endorse Joe, that's an interesting spin.   Obama is doing what many ex-Presidents do, GOP included, and not endorsing anyone until a candidate has been chosen.   Obama didn't endorse Hillary until 2 days after she secured enough delegates to win the Democratic Primary.


Obama hates whitey.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I'm not arguing with you that the aid was withheld.  It absolutely was, _and on the behest of the US and the Europeon Union_.  The material point is WHY the aid was withheld.   You keep stating it was for Hunter Biden's benefit and that has been disproven several times.  Even several Republican's say the aid was withheld due to Shokin's corruption.
> 
> From the Financial Times:
> 
> _ European and US officials pressed Ukraine to sack Viktor Shokin, the country’s former prosecutor-general, months before Joe Biden, the former US vice-president, personally intervened to force his removal, people involved in the talks said. Mr Biden did not act unilaterally nor did he instigate the push against Mr Shokin, despite suggestions to the contrary by supporters of US president Donald Trump, people familiar with the matter said. _


No, the MATERIAL point is that Quid Pro Joe strong armed the Ukrainians and held their people hostage.  You know, the same way liberals are currently bashing Trump about the financial aid package he signed today.  You guys are hypocrites and you know it.  The sad part is your strategy doesn't fool the everyday American.  We all know you keep the jab in Trump's face hoping nobody notices YOUR bullshit.  Well, America does, and that's why Trump won and will win again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You know what's sad? That so many idiots such as you, in the age of idiocy, think you can come up with your own stats. You losers do the same thing with climate change. It's why are country is starting to fail. Too many idiots ignoring the experts. I can't wait until you're gone. Take Outlaw with you too, please, back to Loserville. FYI, we had about 300 deaths a week ago, 700 deaths 3 days ago and 1600 deaths now.


Man made global warming is just another money grabbing hoax.
You people fly private jets across the world to complain about warming, get a grip.
Do you drive an electric car?
Be the change you wish to see in the world.
If I had that fake hockey stick I would slap Husker and his mommE right in their twats.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess facts DON'T matter to you.  Biden says, right fucking here on video, he's withholding $1B in aid to Ukraine if the man doesn't back off and Obama will back him if necessary.  Sorry... I know you're disappointed, but you just got your ass handed to you on video.  At least you didn't run from it like Espola/Husky Pu did half a dozen times.  You just tried to deflect... but I expected that.  Quid Pro Joe!  Don't worry... I'm sure he's forgotten.  We already know he doesn't like to talk about it.  I wouldn't, either, if my kid was on the take in Ukraine, smoked meth, did coke and screwed his dead brother's widow.


If the man doesn't back off of what? How is Biden's son involved in what Biden says? I'm not seeing that in the video, are you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama hates whitey.


Even though he's half white... but yes, he's just like Colin Kaeperdick.  Notice Kaeperdick never mentions the black father who abandoned him at birth?  Never talks about how a white, middle class family adopted him and gave him every opportunity to be successful?  NAH... let's just blame the NFL because he's half black... not because he isn't good.  And while we're at it, let's blame cops for dealing with black criminals that refuse to comply.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man made global warming is just another money grabbing hoax.
> You people fly private jets across the world to complain about warming, get a grip.
> Do you drive an electric car?
> Be the change you wish to see in the world.
> If I had that fake hockey stick I would slap Husker and his mommE right in their twats.


It's funny how you just spout off all the time, without being stupid and arrogant enough, like your friends Outlaw, Plumber, MSK etc., to give their own dumbass "stats" to come to results that are so wrong.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> If the man doesn't back off of what? How is Biden's son involved in what Biden says? I'm not seeing that in the video, are you?


SMH... no wonder you hide.  The man Biden wanted fired is the same man that was going after Biden's bribed, coke snorting son getting paid stupid money for a job he was completely unqualified for.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Even though he's half white... but yes, he's just like Colin Kaeperdick.  Notice Kaeperdick never mentions the black father who abandoned him at birth?  Never talks about how a white, middle class family adopted him and gave him every opportunity to be successful?  NAH... let's just blame the NFL because he's half black... not because he isn't good.  And while we're at it, let's blame cops for dealing with black criminals that refuse to comply.


Please follow MSK out the door come 7/31 or, more likely, sooner.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> It's funny how you just spout off all the time, without being stupid and arrogant enough, like your friends Outlaw, Plumber, MSK etc., to give their own dumbass "stats" to come to results that are so wrong.



*You are a Class A Pussy...and a :*

LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> It's funny how you just spout off all the time, without being stupid and arrogant enough, like your friends Outlaw, Plumber, MSK etc., to give their own dumbass "stats" to come to results that are so wrong.


Stats?  You mean facts?  Is it a stat that the NFL forces teams to interview black coaches, in fairness to "racial equality" even though 65% of the players are black?  Or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that police, nationally, shoot and kill twice as many white people as blacks but there's never been a white protest... or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that Autistic Greta flew from speaking engagement to speaking engagement, and her parents are raking in millions because of it, or is that a fact?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Please follow MSK out the door come 7/31 or, more likely, sooner.


Truth bothering you again?  Everything I wrote was 100% accurate.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

*" Messy " Financial is a Sweato...*

*Sweato Ballsack......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 27, 2020)

You’re almost as stupid as 4nos. Almost. Stick to Hope Solo’s meat flaps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

messy said:


> It's funny how you just spout off all the time, without being stupid and arrogant enough, like your friends Outlaw, Plumber, MSK etc., to give their own dumbass "stats" to come to results that are so wrong.


Everyone already knows how very brilliant I am, no need for me to impress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Stats?  You mean facts?  Is it a stat that the NFL forces teams to interview black coaches, in fairness to "racial equality" even though 65% of the players are black?  Or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that police, nationally, shoot and kill twice as many white people as blacks but there's never been a white protest... or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that Autistic Greta flew from speaking engagement to speaking engagement, and her parents are raking in millions because of it, or is that a fact?


Now you gall darn gone and done it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Joe Rogan: Let's face it, Trump's going to eat Biden alive
					

"The guy can barely remember what he’s talking about while he’s talking."




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You’re almost as stupid as 4nos. Almost. Stick to Hope Solo’s meat flaps.


Short bus finally deliver to your street or you just get paroled, dipshit?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Short bus finally deliver to your street or you just get paroled, dipshit?


You seem incapable of posting without including at least one offensive remark to insult one group or another. My character here is fictional.  What’s your excuse?


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


The Outlaw said:


> Stats?  You mean facts?  Is it a stat that the NFL forces teams to interview black coaches, in fairness to "racial equality" even though 65% of the players are black?  Or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that police, nationally, shoot and kill twice as many white people as blacks but there's never been a white protest... or is that a fact?  Is it a stat that Autistic Greta flew from speaking engagement to speaking engagement, and her parents are raking in millions because of it, or is that a fact?


And a fine citizen of Dumbfuckistan you are, informing us that 2x as many whites are killed by cops than blacks, when the population ratio is about 7x as many whites...are you seeking stats to show you're stupid, or a racist, or both? I vote both. Please follow MSK out the door to Loserville. I'll tell you when.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuck these criminal invaders.








						Coronavirus: Illegal Aliens Want $1.2K Each in Taxpayer-Funded Checks
					

Illegal aliens are demanding they too receive $1,200 in federal checks from the government as part of a coronavirus crisis relief package.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuck General Motors, who the fuck runs that company anyway?




__





						Trump orders GM to start ventilator production for COVID-19 amid contract dispute – TechCrunch
					






					techcrunch.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Figures, dumb cunt.
Looks like that other dumb cunt.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You seem incapable of posting without including at least one offensive remark to insult one group or another. My character here is fictional.  What’s your excuse?


*To you personally.....F$#k Off, and go back in your " Messy " bedroom.*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, the MATERIAL point is that Quid Pro Joe strong armed the Ukrainians and held their people hostage.  You know, the same way liberals are currently bashing Trump about the financial aid package he signed today.  You guys are hypocrites and you know it.  The sad part is your strategy doesn't fool the everyday American.  We all know you keep the jab in Trump's face hoping nobody notices YOUR bullshit.  Well, America does, and that's why Trump won and will win again.


You repeating the lie about Joe Biden won't make it true.  But, please, continue to do so.  By the time the election rolls around people will be so tired of hearing it they won't care one way or the other.   

Question:  did you bash Obama's stimulus plan?  Just curious.  And, by the way, I haven't bashed Trump's stimulus.  I'm sure there are things in there that I won't like, but at this point people need help so


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You repeating the lie about Joe Biden won't make it true.  But, please, continue to do so.  By the time the election rolls around people will be so tired of hearing it they won't care one way or the other.
> 
> Question:  did you bash Obama's stimulus plan?  Just curious.  And, by the way, I haven't bashed Trump's stimulus.  I'm sure there are things in there that I won't like, but at this point people need help so


*You are a Lying Troll who swallows MSM whole......*
*Joe Biden is a Lying Perveted Criminal Hair Sniffing Sicko with Dementia.
Hunter Biden is a Cocaine Sniffing Lying Absentee Father *
*Stripper Dickin Loser Who Lives off of his Old Mans Money....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I'm not arguing with you that the aid was withheld.  It absolutely was, _and on the behest of the US and the Europeon Union_.  The material point is WHY the aid was withheld.   You keep stating it was for Hunter Biden's benefit and that has been disproven several times.  Even several Republican's say the aid was withheld due to Shokin's corruption.
> 
> From the Financial Times:
> 
> _ European and US officials pressed Ukraine to sack Viktor Shokin, the country’s former prosecutor-general, months before Joe Biden, the former US vice-president, personally intervened to force his removal, people involved in the talks said. Mr Biden did not act unilaterally nor did he instigate the push against Mr Shokin, despite suggestions to the contrary by supporters of US president Donald Trump, people familiar with the matter said. _


You can't wake someone up who is acting like they are asleep.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> SMH... no wonder you hide.  The man Biden wanted fired is the same man that was going after Biden's bribed, coke snorting son getting paid stupid money for a job he was completely unqualified for.


The hook is so deep in you it's coming out your ass.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> "OUR" country.  And it's not my stats, they ARE the stats for flu and coronavirus.  These facts are hard to swallow for someone that was fooled by this crisis, but by 7/31 you'll be gone so I don't care.


Hey MSK. When you are smart instead of stupid, you read facts and experts and not just opinions. So it was easy to know that my side of the bet was obvious. The fact that you're so stupid as to keep making your dumbass comments about the flu will see you ousted from this forum by summer. Start packing and go find some idiots who buy into your ignorance. 
But I will let you stay if you acknowledge your were reading false media and ignoring reality, like the President does...and that you will change your views.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

Joe Biden, Bernie Sanders, Pocahontas, Chuck Schumer, Stretch Pelosi and this Crazy Bitch?
Do I have the Democrats Leadership about right?
You people are fucked,
Too Funny.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Why am I the only one posting sources? You have no credibility anymore. Neither does messy. Scroll up old or go to the previous pages old man they've been posted. No wonder you're lost, you cant keep up. Just stay indoors with a pillow over your head it's dangerous outside lol.


What are your feelings about t quarantining several states?  Won't that hurt the economy?


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden, Bernie Sanders, Pocahontas, Chuck Schumer, Stretch Pelosi and this Crazy Bitch?
> Do I have the Democrats Leadership about right?
> You people are fucked,
> Too Funny.
> View attachment 6722


*+*
*Gov Andrew Cuomo (D) New York - He's the " NEW " candidate @ brokered Convention...
Mayor Bill De Blasio (D) New York City
Gov Gavin Newsom (D) California
Mayor Eric Garcetti (D) Los Angeles
Gov Jay Inslee (D) Washington State
Gov Steve Sisolak (D) Nevada
Gov Gretchen Whitmer (D) Michigan*
*Gov Phil Murphy (D) New Jersey
Gov John Bel Edwards (D) Louisiana 
Gov J.B. Pritzker (D) Illinois
Mayor Lori Lightfoot (D) Chicago*

*Oh my is the pattern obvious.....Hair on Fire til I get my Federal Hand out to balance my Budget/Pensions....*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 28, 2020)

w





espola said:


> What are your feelings about t quarantining several states?  Won't that hurt the economy?


Trump is trying to remind Cuomo "Who is the Boss" by musing about quarantining New York.  The man is so insecure and transparent.  It frustrates the hell out of him that Cuomo doesn't react to his bullying so he keeps doubling down on stupid.   If he goes through with this quarantine the stock market will crash worse than we've ever seen due the panic such extreme measures would cause, so my money is on Trump just blowing smoke.  Also, it's a bit tough to sell the line of lifting the national shelter in place while at the same time you're quarantining major states like New York.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> w
> Trump is trying to remind Cuomo "Who is the Boss" by musing about quarantining New York.  The man is so insecure and transparent.  It frustrates the hell out of him that Cuomo doesn't react to his bullying so he keeps doubling down on stupid.   If he goes through with this quarantine the stock market will crash worse than we've ever seen due the panic such extreme measures would cause, so my money is on Trump just blowing smoke.  Also, it's a bit tough to sell the line of lifting the national shelter in place while at the same time you're quarantining major states like New York.


T had the chance to quarantine Florida while the spring breakers were packed together on the beaches.  I wonder why he didn't.


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> w
> Trump is trying to remind Cuomo "Who is the Boss" by musing about quarantining New York.  The man is so insecure and transparent.  It frustrates the hell out of him that Cuomo doesn't react to his bullying so he keeps doubling down on stupid.   If he goes through with this quarantine the stock market will crash worse than we've ever seen due the panic such extreme measures would cause, so my money is on Trump just blowing smoke.  Also, it's a bit tough to sell the line of lifting the national shelter in place while at the same time you're quarantining major states like New York.


*Yur talkin out yur ass....*
*Gov Andrew Cuomo is making a Fool of himself Daily @ 8:30 am whining and crying about 
supplies that he should have had in STOCK..!!*
*He was party to the Event201 Pandemic exercises preparedness scenario in NY, New York
October 18, 2019.









						View photos from Event 201, a pandemic tabletop exercise | 10-18-2019
					

View photos from the Event 201 pandemic tabletop exercise held on October 18, 2019, in New York, NY.




					www.centerforhealthsecurity.org
				




Don't try to sell us a ROTTING FISH ya uninformed LIAR....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

espola said:


> T had the chance to quarantine Florida while the spring breakers were packed together on the beaches.  I wonder why he didn't.


*STFU....you have/had boys young men in your family....don't act stupid.*
*
The Gov runs Florida and the Mayor of Miami runs those beaches.....what are they supposed to do*
*wholesale arrest all of those kids/young people on made up numbers from the World Health Org....!*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yur talkin out yur ass....*
> *Gov Andrew Cuomo is making a Fool of himself Daily @ 8:30 am whining and crying about
> supplies that he should have had in STOCK..!!*
> *He was party to the Event201 Pandemic exercises preparedness scenario in NY, New York
> ...


Scared bro?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 28, 2020)

espola said:


> T had the chance to quarantine Florida while the spring breakers were packed together on the beaches.  I wonder why he didn't.


BTW, have you noticed that the more Trump is in trouble the nastier the responses from his supporters get?   The insults get more vile and rage-filled.  It's the most accurate barometer of Trump's approval with the world that I've found, much more accurate than polls of non-Trump supporters.  If Trump is having a good moment his supporters are cocky but not insulting.  When he is in trouble they go into the gutter.  The more trouble he is in, the more rage-filled and insulting their comments get.  You know it's bad for Trump when Sheriff Joe starts using the c* word and 4no's just goes off the deep end (well, MORE off the deep end).  It's almost comforting in a way...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> BTW, have you noticed that the more Trump is in trouble the nastier the responses from his supporters get?   The insults get more vile and rage-filled.  It's the most accurate barometer of Trump's approval with the world that I've found, much more accurate than polls of non-Trump supporters.  If Trump is having a good moment his supporters are cocky but not insulting.  When he is in trouble they go into the gutter.  The more trouble he is in, the more rage-filled and insulting their comments get.  You know it's bad for Trump when Sheriff Joe starts using the c* word and 4no's just goes off the deep end (well, MORE off the deep end).  It's almost comforting in a way...


Some words just fit.
Have you seen Trump approval numbers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

*Report: Thousands of urns shipped to Wuhan, where the virus is supposedly under control *
ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 4:01 pm on March 28, 2020 
If you can’t trust a totalitarian government waging a ruthless propaganda war to tell the truth about the extent of the epidemic within its borders, who can you trust?
ADVERTISEMENT

Add this to the growing pile of circumstantial evidence that China’s coronavirus problem isn’t as well in hand as they’d like the world to believe. They kicked outAmerican reporters shortly before announcing that cases in Wuhan had dropped to zero, presumably to choke off the flow of accurate information about the true state of the spread. On the day that number was announced, reports to the contrary were already trickling out on social media:



> On the very days when the national health authority was announcing that there were no new local infections, social media accounts in China were circulating photographs of “urgent notices” put up in residential areas announcing new cases and warning people to stay home.
> 
> EBC News, a Taiwan cable news network, broadcast two such photographs dated March 20, which is two days after China reported there were no new local Wuhan infections. One of the notices, after announcing the new cases, read: “Do not go out, or gather, wash your hands, be careful, hold on, hold on, and hold on some more.”
> EBC also broadcast video of a hospital in Wuhan that it says was taken on March 19 and provided by a local Wuhan journalist. The video shows a reception area crowded with people, some of them on gurneys with IV drips, and health care workers in full protective gear, white suits, face masks and goggles.


Yesterday the Hollywood Reporter noted that more than 600 theaters across China were suddenly told to close after having recently reopened. Yesterday also brought news that some patients in Wuhan who had recovered from the disease and then tested negative later tested positive. Had they been re-infected by a different strain of COVID-19 or is China playing games with the numbers? NPR pointed out that Beijing doesn’t include those people in its official case count as “new” cases. Nor does it include asymptomatic carriers who test positive, potentially an enormous group. “Caixin, an independent Chinese news outlet, reported earlier this week that Wuhan hospitals were continuing to see new cases of asymptomatic virus carriers, citing a health official who said he had seen up to a dozen such cases a day,” per NPR.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

Activists: The $2 Trillion Stimulus Package Has Failed to Protect Illegal Immigrants
					

They're at risk for COVID-19.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

Trump Admin: Gun Makers, Retailers Essential Businesses Nationwide
					

President Trump's Department of Homeland Security declared gun manufacturers and retailers "essential critical infrasturcture."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

Trumps killing it.








						Trump Sends Off USNS Comfort as 'Message of Solidarity and Hope'
					

Donald Trump on Saturday sent off the medical ship USNS Mercy from Norfolk, VA, to New York City to assist in the battle with coronavirus.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2020)

*Medici’s Clint Phillips: Trump Gave 100 Million Americans Virtual Care Access with Telehealth Reform*





Brianna Soukup/Portland Portland Press Herald/Getty ImagesSEAN MORAN28 Mar 2020157
2:55
Clint Phillips, the CEO of telehealth company Medici, told Breitbart News Saturday that President Donald Trump’s telehealth reform has given 100 million Americans access to virtual care.
The Trump administration expanded Medicare telehealth coverage that will enable beneficiaries to receive a broader range of healthcare services from their doctors. The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) approved a waiver that temporarily pays clinicians to provide telehealth services for beneficiaries. Medicaid recipients could receive access to the plan if a state government would approve the reform.


President Trump also signed a coronavirus-related bill in March that would provide $500 million to help clinicians expand telehealth services.
Phillips said that the reform increased virtual healthcare access for over 100 million Americans.
He said that this is “a big game-changer that the Trump administration has put forward, which is just huge for healthcare innovation, for people getting care. Over 100 million peoplehave access to virtual care because of what the White House and the Trump administration have put out. Doctors can get paid for virtual care for Medicare.”


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2020)

The videos of the JP "Justice" show circulating around the web lead me to believe that her makeup and hair guys were deemed not to be essential, but the bartender still is.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 28, 2020)

Telluride, Colorado testing people for antibodies--I think this is a great idea.   My daughter (19) feels pretty sure she had COVID-19 in January before it was in the news much and before the first 'official' case hit the US.  I'm sure there had to be COVID-19 in the US much earlier than that.   









						Why coronavirus antibody testing in one Colorado town could provide a way forward
					

Testing going on in the Colorado ski town could allow lifting of restrictions.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Telluride, Colorado testing people for antibodies--I think this is a great idea.   My daughter (19) feels pretty sure she had COVID-19 in January before it was in the news much and before the first 'official' case hit the US.  I'm sure there had to be COVID-19 in the US much earlier than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a suggestion for a possible treatment posted somewhere on the web the other day that mirrors things that have been done with other diseases.  Find people who certain to be along those who recovered from the disease and filter antibodies from their blood plasma.  The thought occurred to me that they would have to be screened for other blood-transmittable diseases (hepatitis, AIDS, syphilis, etc).  Still, there might be something there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Ya gotta love the left.









						Cancer Center Fires Top Executive Who Wished Trump Supporters Would Die of Wuhan Coronavirus
					

In general, it’s sad when people lose their jobs, but not this lady. I hope she suffers perpetual economic destitution because that’s what she deserves. She’s trash. Period. And no




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Biden Falsely Accused Trump of Cutting CDC Funding. Obama Administration Proposed Cuts for Years.
					

Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden has accused the Trump administration of being unprepared for the Wuhan coronavirus pandemic, falsely claiming the Trump administration cut funding to the Centers for Disease




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Ain’t Ca great? Tell me again who is running this state?








						CA Dismantled Its Mobile Hospital System, Ventilator, Respirator Stockpiles in 2011
					

A pet project of Arnold Schwarzenegger, dismantled by Jerry Brown.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Why would anyone trust these red chicom bastards?








						NBC praised China for its medical supplies. Turns out, Chinese COVID-19 tests don't work, masks are defective.
					

NBC declared: 'As U.S. struggles to stem coronavirus, China asserts itself as global leader'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

New photos from Wuhan reignite doubts that communist China is being honest about coronavirus
					

Welp




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Bumping the idiot who reads Trump press releases and thinks that's the news. BTW, the 12,000 was for a 12-month period of the swine flu.
You and I have a bet that more than 12,000 will die in exactly half that time, i.e. by 7/31, after which you get outta here.
How stupid can you be to make the above post in mid-March, when we knew everything we knew? Where do you get your information, dummy?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 29, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw a suggestion for a possible treatment posted somewhere on the web the other day that mirrors things that have been done with other diseases.  Find people who certain to be along those who recovered from the disease and filter antibodies from their blood plasma.  The thought occurred to me that they would have to be screened for other blood-transmittable diseases (hepatitis, AIDS, syphilis, etc).  Still, there might be something there.


Yep.  New York Hospitals are supposed to be trying that method this month.  I’m really hoping it goes well.  








						New York hospitals will trial using antibodies to treat coronavirus cases
					

It's a relatively simple means of potentially helping the worst cases.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Imtired (Mar 29, 2020)

A fascinating read on how the coronavirus is able to infect the human body and the different ways that drugs can interrupt that process.  Explains why some drugs are showing promise like chloroquine.









						COVID-19: The biology of an effective therapy
					

We already know lots about coronavirus biology.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Bumping the idiot who reads Trump press releases and thinks that's the news. BTW, the 12,000 was for a 12-month period of the swine flu.
> You and I have a bet that more than 12,000 will die in exactly half that time, i.e. by 7/31, after which you get outta here.
> How stupid can you be to make the above post in mid-March, when we knew everything we knew? Where do you get your information, dummy?


He can take comfort in the fact that t's TV ratings are up.

Is it time yet for Pence to vote him off the island?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 29, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You seem incapable of posting without including at least one offensive remark to insult one group or another. My character here is fictional.  What’s your excuse?


I'm going to rename you "McCain" because you pick a fight and then cry like a bitch when you get punched back.  Your "character" is lacking.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 29, 2020)

And a fine citizen of Dumbfuckistan you are, informing us that 2x as many whites are killed by cops than blacks, when the population ratio is about 7x as many whites...are you seeking stats to show you're stupid, or a racist, or both? I vote both. Please follow MSK out the door to Loserville. I'll tell you when.
[/QUOTE]

Oh, but that doesn't matter because blacks are harassed 10x as often.  Isn't that right?  That's certainly the black mantra.  Harassed and profiled, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You repeating the lie about Joe Biden won't make it true.  But, please, continue to do so.  By the time the election rolls around people will be so tired of hearing it they won't care one way or the other.
> 
> Question:  did you bash Obama's stimulus plan?  Just curious.  And, by the way, I haven't bashed Trump's stimulus.  I'm sure there are things in there that I won't like, but at this point people need help so


I have to repeat it because you idiots like to pretend it doesn't exist.  Why are you bringing up Trump's "stimulus" plan that isn't stimulus?  We don't need a stimulus.  This plan is supposed to help people that will starve to death.  Too bad all the politicians filled with with agenda pork.  That's part of why Trump won.  Americans are sick of the bullshit narratives.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The hook is so deep in you it's coming out your ass.


So you stopped eating the corn out of Trump's ass long enough to look up in mine?


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Bumping the idiot who reads Trump press releases and thinks that's the news. BTW, the 12,000 was for a 12-month period of the swine flu.
> You and I have a bet that more than 12,000 will die in exactly half that time, i.e. by 7/31, after which you get outta here.
> How stupid can you be to make the above post in mid-March, when we knew everything we knew? Where do you get your information, dummy?]
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2020)

Then there is the Darwinian solution - weeding out those stupid enough to fall for this kind of bullshit --









						Florida Megachurch Packed with Worshipers During Coronavirus Pandemic
					

This is the clear and present danger ... people continuing to congregate -- squeezing into close quarters like sardines -- and that's exactly what happened Sunday at a Florida Church.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Trump Says Abbott Labs Will Ship 50,000 5-Minute Coronavirus Tests Every Day Starting This Week
					

President Donald Trump lauded Abbott Labs on its new 5-minute coronavirus test Sunday and said the company would begin shipping out 50,000 tests a day this week.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2020)

espola said:


> He can take comfort in the fact that t's TV ratings are up.
> 
> Is it time yet for Pence to vote him off the island?



*Your critical thinking skills have reached a new low.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Then there is the Darwinian solution - weeding out those stupid enough to fall for this kind of bullshit --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey spineless lying one, how about you pack up and do some *
*independent research tests at those churches to prove your*
*implied point...until then, how your STFU....*


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Hey Stupid:

The difference between you and Trump is that you idiots don't hold Trump accountable when he lies and later changes his tune.
I'm holding you accountable. So our bet on the 12,000 will send you packing.
Or are you already outta here, in shame and embarrassment?

"So if we can hold that down, as we're saying, to 100,000, it's a horrible number, maybe even less, but to 100,000, so we have between 100 and 200,000, we all together have done a very good job," Trump said during a coronavirus task force briefing Sunday. (Video)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Stupid:
> 
> The difference between you and Trump is that you idiots don't hold Trump accountable when he lies and later changes his tune.
> I'm holding you accountable. So our bet on the 12,000 will send you packing.
> ...


So now you believe Trump?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Stupid:
> 
> The difference between you and Trump is that you idiots don't hold Trump accountable when he lies and later changes his tune.
> I'm holding you accountable. So our bet on the 12,000 will send you packing.
> ...


Hey Stupid,

I didn't expect New York to test all their diseased for COVID 19 even if they died of heart disease/stroke but still counting them to COVID cases.  Even if they were asymptomatic, inflating their death number but improving their mortality rate numbers.  I wonder why they would do that? Kind of shady in my opinion. April will be bad, the numbers will look bad because of how New York and New Jersey track their cases, but we will see if you are still here on 7/31.  I thought we were short on test kits, it looks like New York is taking all of them.  New Yorks mortality rate used to be higher than china's. People that tested negative for COVID 19 is through the roof.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2020)

The graphs here demonstrate the exponentiali-increase nature of the infection, country by country, and shows which countries have started to control it -- 









						Covid Trends
					

Visualizing the exponential growth of COVID-19 across the world.




					aatishb.com


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Hey Stupid,
> 
> I didn't expect New York to test all their diseased for COVID 19 even if they died of heart disease/stroke but still counting them to COVID cases.  Even if they were asymptomatic, inflating their death number but improving their mortality rate numbers.  I wonder why they would do that? Kind of shady in my opinion. April will be bad, the numbers will look bad because of how New York and New Jersey track their cases, but we will see if you are still here on 7/31.  I thought we were short on test kits, it looks like New York is taking all of them.  New Yorks mortality rate used to be higher than china's. People that tested negative for COVID 19 is through the roof.


I was wondering what method of weaseling you were going to take to preserve your image.

Pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you believe Trump?


Now trump, at least for a moment there, believes the experts . . . only you believe trump . . . over all else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Hey Stupid,
> 
> I didn't expect New York to test all their diseased for COVID 19 even if they died of heart disease/stroke but still counting them to COVID cases.  Even if they were asymptomatic, inflating their death number but improving their mortality rate numbers.  I wonder why they would do that? Kind of shady in my opinion. April will be bad, the numbers will look bad because of how New York and New Jersey track their cases, but we will see if you are still here on 7/31.  I thought we were short on test kits, it looks like New York is taking all of them.  New Yorks mortality rate used to be higher than china's. People that tested negative for COVID 19 is through the roof.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

espola said:


> The graphs here demonstrate the exponentiali-increase nature of the infection, country by country, and shows which countries have started to control it --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As trump would say, "We're #1!" . . . with a bullet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

espola said:


> I was wondering what method of weaseling you were going to take to preserve your image.
> 
> Pathetic.


It's what they do, not an honest one in the bunch.


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Hey Stupid,
> 
> I didn't expect New York to test all their diseased for COVID 19 even if they died of heart disease/stroke but still counting them to COVID cases.  Even if they were asymptomatic, inflating their death number but improving their mortality rate numbers.  I wonder why they would do that? Kind of shady in my opinion. April will be bad, the numbers will look bad because of how New York and New Jersey track their cases, but we will see if you are still here on 7/31.  I thought we were short on test kits, it looks like New York is taking all of them.  New Yorks mortality rate used to be higher than china's. People that tested negative for COVID 19 is through the roof.


When you were just plain wrong, I ensured your imminent departure with our bet.
Now you are blathering incomprehensible nonsense after I sent you Trump's quote about 100,000+ deaths...not worthy of a response.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

espola said:


> I was wondering what method of weaseling you were going to take to preserve your image.
> 
> Pathetic.



*NO....you are pathetic....

Garcetti IS DOING THAT RIGHT NOW TO GET THE NUMBERS UP and the Health officials are 
are being sucked right along....

As I've stated before ...this virus has been thru the west coast ( Calif, Oregon, Wash ) from Nov
2019 thru Feb 2020....

If....this is a big If...If they had the testing kits to just test ALL of SoCal, they would find that over
75 - 80 % have had this virus.....

The test kits from China were showing incorrect results...YES INCORRECT RESULTS, IMAGINE THAT !

I personally know Nurses and Doctors in Oregon who state they have had this virus in late 
Dec 2019 thru Jan 2020.....and are REALLY calling into question the numbers being touted....

I'll bet the same sentiments are here in SoCal if honesty was pervasive.... 

Do you know they are testing " Homeless " and if they are positive they go into taxpayer funded trailers
to quarantine for the " Stated " time frame.....Think who's paying for that !

This is the biggest Federal money grab in the history of this Planet....
These cities, states are trying to fill their deficit holes on the back of a manufactured COVID-19 crisis......

Look at some of the crap Pelosi TRIED to sneak into this last bill, 
DIRECT CASH PAYMENTS TO THE CALIFORNIA PENSIONS...YES UNACCOUNTABLE DIRECT PAYMENTS !

SHE'S A FILTHY EVIL WOMAN....!!!

Wake up SPOLA EBOLA...!*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Hey Stupid,
> 
> I didn't expect New York to test all their diseased for COVID 19 even if they died of heart disease/stroke but still counting them to COVID cases.  Even if they were asymptomatic, inflating their death number but improving their mortality rate numbers.  I wonder why they would do that? Kind of shady in my opinion. April will be bad, the numbers will look bad because of how New York and New Jersey track their cases, but we will see if you are still here on 7/31.  I thought we were short on test kits, it looks like New York is taking all of them.  New Yorks mortality rate used to be higher than china's. People that tested negative for COVID 19 is through the roof.


Just an FYI, the same sort of criteria was done for the Swine Flu.    Any death "potentially" related to Swine Flu--such as heart attack/stroke--was attributed to Swine Flu if they tested positive.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

*" In November 2018, Chinese scientist He Jiankui of the Southern University of Science and Technology in
 Shenzhen China announced that he used the gene-editing technique CRISPR-Cas9 to create genetically 
modified human babies. Using embryos created from their parents’ eggs and sperm, He performed what
 he calls gene surgery to modify their genetics to better protect them from human immunodeficiency virus 
(HIV) because the babies’ father is HIV positive. More specifically, He “deleted a region of a receptor on the s
urface of white blood cells known as CCR5 [using] CRISPR-Cas9." In his statement, he claims to have 
used this same technique to edit seven embryos, but this was the first to result in a successful pregnancy 
and birth. Previously, CRISPR-Cas9 had never been used in altering the genome of embryos. "



" CRISPR-Cas9 is “a unique technology that enables geneticist and medical researchers to edit parts of the 
genome by removing, adding, or altering sections of DNA sequence.” The CRISPR acronym refers to
 “clustered regularly interspaced short palindromic repeats” that are repetitions of the base sequences of
 DNA, while Cas-9 refers to a specific protein that can act like scissors to cut parts of DNA, allowing it to be 
rearranged. Laboratories all around the world are researching the possibility of using CRISPR-Cas9 to cure
 diseases and prevent other diseases in offspring, for example HIV. China investigated He’s claims and found
 them to be accurate. In 2019, the Chinese government investigated He for ethics violations and possible law
 violations. He has since been fined 3 million yuan (430,000 USD) and will spend the next three years in jail.
His breakthrough, if truly successful, would be monumental for the scientific community, but it could also 
mean the start of a new threat era. "*


​


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Just an FYI, the same sort of criteria was done for the Swine Flu.    Any death "potentially" related to Swine Flu--such as heart attack/stroke--was attributed to Swine Flu if they tested positive.


*So YOU just 100 % supported my premise.....

FAKE NUMBERS....*


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Then there is the Darwinian solution - weeding out those stupid enough to fall for this kind of bullshit --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The local sheriff is not amused --  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244673953010003973


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Just an FYI, the same sort of criteria was done for the Swine Flu.    Any death "potentially" related to Swine Flu--such as heart attack/stroke--was attributed to Swine Flu if they tested positive.


So I guess its not incomprehensible nonsense after all eh messy?  Correct me if I am wrong Imtired but this wasn't uniform across the country, then or now.  It just looks like New York is taking it to another level. They've tested way more than the rest of the country when we were supposedly in a shortage.  It doesn't look like they were going by the same criteria for tests as the rest of the country. Even when San Francisco and Washington were bigger hotspots when this virus first spread in the U.S.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *So YOU just 100 % supported my premise.....
> 
> FAKE NUMBERS....*


Sure.  But the assertion being made by MSK357 was that COVID-19 was showing a higher/faster climb in infections/deaths than Swine Flu due to the way the COVID-19 deaths are being tracked.  My response was that the Swine Flu used the same sort of reporting criteria, so the premise that COVID-19 is not as bad as Swine Flu because of the way deaths are reported is not correct, since both used the same reporting criteria. 

Regardless, I think comparing two different types of viruses is nonsensical since every virus is unique.  For example you wouldn't compare Ebola mortality rates to COVID-19.  Ebola had far less deaths overall (thankfully), but an 80% mortality rate.   

I'll repeat what I've stated here before and is that I hope that all of us--Federal, State, Citizens, Hospitals, Scientists--are learning from all of this how to contain a very contagious virus.  Imagine an airbone Ebola?  The next pandemic may be even worse...


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> So I guess its not incomprehensible nonsense after all eh messy?  Correct me if I am wrong Imtired but this wasn't uniform across the country, then or now.  It just looks like New York is taking it to another level. They've tested way more than the rest of the country when we were supposedly in a shortage.  It doesn't look like they were going by the same criteria for tests as the rest of the country. Even when San Francisco and Washington were bigger hotspots when this virus first spread in the U.S.


How do you know that the deaths from heart attack/stroke AREN'T related to COVID-19?  Any stress on the body is going to exacerbate underlying conditions.   So I'm not sure what your point is on the numbers being exaggerated because we simply can't know.   If someone tests positive for COVID-19 and dies from a heart attack, then it very well be COVID-19 that was the root cause.

Regardless, even if you divide total deaths by a third, if we hit 100,000 we will be well over the mark of 12,000 deaths by 7/31.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> How do you know that the deaths from heart attack/stroke AREN'T related to COVID-19?  Any stress on the body is going to exacerbate underlying conditions.   So I'm not sure what your point is on the numbers being exaggerated because we simply can't know.   If someone tests positive for COVID-19 and dies from a heart attack, then it very well be COVID-19 that was the root cause.
> 
> Regardless, even if you divide total deaths by a third, if we hit 100,000 we will be well over the mark of 12,000 deaths by 7/31.


That's the point, we don't know if COVID 19 exacerbated the underlying conditions.  especially if they were asymptomatic for the virus.  So to count that as a death due to the virus is inaccurate.  It works both ways.  New York makes up close to half the confirmed cases and deaths alone. That is a statistical anomaly for 1 state  It is not the only densely populated state in the country.  They are counting and testing people vastly different than other major cities to get those numbers.  But whatever. this forum has become so far from why I was on this in the first place.  we are going over the same arguments and talking points over and over again.  I am really not bored enough to do that. Ill be back when soccer season starts up or 7/31 which ever comes first.  Until then ill be outside working and enjoying life.  6 feet of course, except when we all crowd the grocery stores and parks.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> That's the point, we don't know if COVID 19 exacerbated the underlying conditions.  especially if they were asymptomatic for the virus.  So to count that as a death due to the virus is inaccurate.  It works both ways.  New York makes up close to half the confirmed cases and deaths alone. That is a statistical anomaly for 1 state  It is not the only densely populated state in the country.  They are counting and testing people vastly different than other major cities to get those numbers.  But whatever. this forum has become so far from why I was on this in the first place.  we are going over the same arguments and talking points over and over again.  I am really not bored enough to do that. Ill be back when soccer season starts up or 7/31 which ever comes first.  Until then ill be outside working and enjoying life.  6 feet of course, except when we all crowd the grocery stores and parks.


We don't know if Swine Flu exacerbated underlying conditionseither.   Your post was to "bump you" in a year of coronavirus turned out to be worse than the Swine Flu.  You are now saying that when you said this you weren't counting on states counting deaths that may or may not been due to COVID-19.  Well, the same goes for the Swine Flu.  So if both use the same criteria for counting deaths then if COVID-19 ends up with a higher death rate than Swine Flu, it is worse than Swine Flu (based on your own criteria):



> espola said:
> You're babbling. You would apply for a job in the White House.


_I'm not lying, you think the coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu. Lets see. "bump" me in a year. We're going in circles as the fatality rate, projected infected, and projected killed numbers continue to drop._





__





						Some data on Covid-19 and why we're not over reacting...
					

Absolutely. And I want you gone the day we hit 12,000, with an apologetic farewell about how you don't believe scientific and medical experts and that makes you ignorant. I will sign off and  acknowledge my closed-minded arrogance for believing the "experts" on 7/31 if we are not at 12,000...



					www.socalsoccer.com
				




To me I couldn't give a rat's ass which one turns out to be "worse".  I prefer to focus on what the h*ll we do right here and now.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> We don't know if Swine Flu exacerbated underlying conditionseither.   Your post was to "bump you" in a year of coronavirus turned out to be worse than the Swine Flu.  You are now saying that when you said this you weren't counting on states counting deaths that may or may not been due to COVID-19.  Well, the same goes for the Swine Flu.  So if both use the same criteria for counting deaths then if COVID-19 ends up with a higher death rate than Swine Flu, it is worse than Swine Flu (based on your own criteria):
> 
> 
> _I'm not lying, you think the coronavirus is worse than the swine flu and seasonal flu. Lets see. "bump" me in a year. We're going in circles as the fatality rate, projected infected, and projected killed numbers continue to drop._
> ...


 I don't know if you read my earlier comment, but Swine flu was not lumped in with other underlying conditions to the extent of coronavirus.  Swine flu actually wasn't even considered a national emergency until October since the first case wasn't until april after peak virus season.  If they lumped in swine flu as the death count, It would have happened after October.  Coronavirus numbers are being inflated especially by new York.  They have had hospital shortages for years and this is a opportunity to "not let a crisis go to waste".

We as a nation have actually had a dip in flu/pneumonia hospitalizations during these peak months.  Strangely enough during the same time and coronavirus numbers are have gone up. Are we just replacing flu numbers with coronavirus numbers? or are people dying of coronavirus that would have died from the flu? Then you go to New York where the leading cause of death has nothing to do with going outside and those numbers are dropping as well. (Heart disease, Obesity, etc.). Are they replacing these deaths with coronavirus deaths?  Even your own post says this is a possibility, and conveniently for alarmists we will never know if the virus was what caused them to die or not.

my source




__





						National Center for Health Statistics Mortality Surveillance System
					






					gis.cdc.gov


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> That's the point, we don't know if COVID 19 exacerbated the underlying conditions.  especially if they were asymptomatic for the virus.  So to count that as a death due to the virus is inaccurate.  It works both ways.  New York makes up close to half the confirmed cases and deaths alone. That is a statistical anomaly for 1 state  It is not the only densely populated state in the country.  They are counting and testing people vastly different than other major cities to get those numbers.  But whatever. this forum has become so far from why I was on this in the first place.  we are going over the same arguments and talking points over and over again.  I am really not bored enough to do that. Ill be back when soccer season starts up or 7/31 which ever comes first.  Until then ill be outside working and enjoying life.  6 feet of course, except when we all crowd the grocery stores and parks.


Tick, tick, tick.
Listen, if you've decided to jump off the stupid train and onto the crazy train by arguing that you don't accept any death numbers, then I can't stop you.
That just makes you cuckoo like nono.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

messy said:


> When you were just plain wrong, I ensured your imminent departure with our bet.
> Now you are blathering incomprehensible nonsense after I sent you Trump's quote about 100,000+ deaths...not worthy of a response.


You know the next thing will be how many undocumented aliens were in the count as they aren't "Americans". He'll say 120,000 of the 121,000 were "illegals".


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I don't know if you read my earlier comment, but Swine flu was not lumped in with other underlying conditions to the extent of coronavirus.  Swine flu actually wasn't even considered a national emergency until October since the first case wasn't until april after peak virus season.  If they lumped in swine flu as the death count, It would have happened after October.  Coronavirus numbers are being inflated especially by new York.  They have had hospital shortages for years and this is a opportunity to "not let a crisis go to waste".
> 
> We as a nation have actually had a dip in flu/pneumonia hospitalizations during these peak months.  Strangely enough during the same time and coronavirus numbers are have gone up. Are we just replacing flu numbers with coronavirus numbers? or are people dying of coronavirus that would have died from the flu? Then you go to New York where the leading cause of death has nothing to do with going outside and those numbers are dropping as well. (Heart disease, Obesity, etc.). Are they replacing these deaths with coronavirus deaths?  Even your own post says this is a possibility, and conveniently for alarmists we will never know if the virus was what caused them to die or not.
> 
> ...


Here's an interesting graph on the differences between Coronavirus infections and Swine Flu:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244432375825797122


----------



## Imtired (Mar 30, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I don't know if you read my earlier comment, but Swine flu was not lumped in with other underlying conditions to the extent of coronavirus.  Swine flu actually wasn't even considered a national emergency until October since the first case wasn't until april after peak virus season.  If they lumped in swine flu as the death count, It would have happened after October.  Coronavirus numbers are being inflated especially by new York.  They have had hospital shortages for years and this is a opportunity to "not let a crisis go to waste".
> 
> We as a nation have actually had a dip in flu/pneumonia hospitalizations during these peak months.  Strangely enough during the same time and coronavirus numbers are have gone up. Are we just replacing flu numbers with coronavirus numbers? or are people dying of coronavirus that would have died from the flu? Then you go to New York where the leading cause of death has nothing to do with going outside and those numbers are dropping as well. (Heart disease, Obesity, etc.). Are they replacing these deaths with coronavirus deaths?  Even your own post says this is a possibility, and conveniently for alarmists we will never know if the virus was what caused them to die or not.
> 
> ...


Well, all I can say is the death rate is frightening and there is no way we can slough it off as heart disease, obesity, etc. being the cause for the majority.  To look at the death rates and infection rates that are doubling every day, this is not the flu.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Tick, tick, tick.
> Listen, if you've decided to jump off the stupid train and onto the crazy train by arguing that you don't accept any death numbers, then I can't stop you.
> That just makes you cuckoo like nono.


Cuckoo like nono? He twists himself in knots to make excuses for and champion trumps actions, enough said. Lying troll like trump himself. One must be quite desperate to "be apart of something" to hitch your wagon to the trump train and ignore all that is on that train.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, all I can say is the death rate is frightening and there is no way we can slough it off as heart disease, obesity, etc. being the cause for the majority.  To look at the death rates and infection rates that are doubling every day, this is not the flu.


Technically we are all born with a pre-existing condition, we are human. Fragile, with a 100% guarantee to eventually die. As Morrison said, "No one gets out alive". Hence all deaths are excusable and can be blamed on that condition.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know the next thing will be how many undocumented aliens were in the count as they aren't "Americans". He'll say 120,000 of the 121,000 were "illegals".


Relax... your hero, the waitress, wants to make sure all ILLEGAL ALIENS, sorry... "immigrants" get free money, too.  And you morons REALLY can't understand why Trump was elected and will get re-elected.  Are there any other countries you think the United States taxpayer should support financially?  I mean... this only includes law breakers.









						AOC demands another coronavirus stimulus bill, urges Congress to return
					

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says the $2 trillion coronavirus stimulus bill passed by Congress this week is not enough and the federal government should reconvene to pass even more far-reaching me…




					nypost.com


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, all I can say is the death rate is frightening and there is no way we can slough it off as heart disease, obesity, etc. being the cause for the majority.  To look at the death rates and infection rates that are doubling every day, this is not the flu.


you missed the part where the graph for this years peak flu months are inverted.  This flu season was supposed to be one of our bad ones, yet we took a dip during our peak months. This is in addition to the dip in other leading cause of death especially in new York.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know the next thing will be how many undocumented aliens were in the count as they aren't "Americans". He'll say 120,000 of the 121,000 were "illegals".


that wouldn't happen, they put a travel ban on us and are protecting the border.....those racists...right leftists? isn't that racist? how dare they protect their border.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2020)

"100,000 deaths from coronavirus, if, we do everything perfectly!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "100,000 deaths from coronavirus, if, we do everything perfectly!"


CDC says 80,000 people died from the flu in 2017.  Of course, that wasn't an election year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know the next thing will be how many undocumented aliens were in the count as they aren't "Americans". He'll say 120,000 of the 121,000 were "illegals".


Illegal invaders don’t count because they are not here.
Throw them back over the great big beautiful wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Tick, tick, tick.
> Listen, if you've decided to jump off the stupid train and onto the crazy train by arguing that you don't accept any death numbers, then I can't stop you.
> That just makes you cuckoo like nono.


Why are you letting this guy get to you?
It’s not like you to let someone get under your thin skin.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

*How about every time an AC tech goes out on a call he condemns the whole unit and blames it on a 
plugged filter.....That's what they are doing with the COVID019 scam......
Nice way to run a business.....
Yep...every death that tests positive for COVID-19 even though the underlying conditions were
the cause...tally it up to the " Chinese " Virus...
You Liberals are complete Idiots.....
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How about every time an AC tech goes out on a call he condemns the whole unit and blames it on a
> plugged filter.....That's what they are doing with the COVID019 scam......
> Nice way to run a business.....
> Yep...every death that tests positive for COVID-19 even though the underlying conditions were
> ...


OBVI


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you missed the part where the graph for this years peak flu months are inverted.  This flu season was supposed to be one of our bad ones, yet we took a dip during our peak months. This is in addition to the dip in other leading cause of death especially in new York.


Hey look Dumb S K! You got company! When idiots don't listen to doctors...

The study, “Pandemic Politics: Timing State-Level Social Distancing Responses to COVID-19” — by political science professors and a health metrics researcher from the University of Washington — found that red states or states with Republican governors instituted social distancing policies an average of nearly three days later than blue states did.

“Our findings are unambiguous: political variables are the strongest predictor of the early adoption of social distancing policies,” the study stated. “All else equal, states with Republican governors and Republican electorates delayed each social distancing measure by an average of 2.70 days ... a far larger effect than any other factor, including state income per capita, the percentage of neighboring states with mandates, or even confirmed cases in each state.”

While the gap may initially appear to be small, the difference could translate into a significant number of human lives with a disease that can spread explosively in a single day. The researchers noted the different outcomes in American cities during the 1918 influenza pandemic depending on how they responded: Stricter social distancing policies resulted in a fraction of the lives lost compared to places where policies were looser.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2020)

Du


messy said:


> Hey look Dumb S K! You got company! When idiots don't listen to doctors...
> 
> The study, “Pandemic Politics: Timing State-Level Social Distancing Responses to COVID-19” — by political science professors and a health metrics researcher from the University of Washington — found that red states or states with Republican governors instituted social distancing policies an average of nearly three days later than blue states did.
> 
> ...


Dumb SK?  Have you ever thought they "delayed social distancing" in red states because the severity of deaths are predominately in blue states?  Context matters genius. you are seriously trying to compare red and blue states when a blue state like new York accounts for nearly half the confirmed cases and deaths in the U.S. lol you are a bigger idiot than I thought, and that says a lot.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Du
> 
> Dumb SK?  Have you ever thought they "delayed social distancing" in red states because the severity of deaths are predominately in blue states?  Context matters genius. you are seriously trying to compare red and blue states when a blue state like new York accounts for nearly half the confirmed cases and deaths in the U.S. lol you are a bigger idiot than I thought, and that says a lot.


They delayed social distancing because they're ignoramuses like you, who did what Trump told them to do. We all had the information by then, but stupid people don't believe real news anymore. Thank God for Dr. Fauci.
Again, you're so incredibly ignorant you are incapable of seeing beyond your nose. Looking forward to your departure.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2020)

messy said:


> They delayed social distancing because they're ignoramuses like you, who did what Trump told them to do. We all had the information by then, but stupid people don't believe real news anymore. Thank God for Dr. Fauci.
> Again, you're so incredibly ignorant you are incapable of seeing beyond your nose. Looking forward to your departure.


208 "Coronavirus Deaths" so far today in NY. 56 for the rest of the country.  your blue state is ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sure.  But the assertion being made by MSK357 was that COVID-19 was showing a higher/faster climb in infections/deaths than Swine Flu due to the way the COVID-19 deaths are being tracked.  My response was that the Swine Flu used the same sort of reporting criteria, so the premise that COVID-19 is not as bad as Swine Flu because of the way deaths are reported is not correct, since both used the same reporting criteria.
> 
> Regardless, I think comparing two different types of viruses is nonsensical since every virus is unique.  For example you wouldn't compare Ebola mortality rates to COVID-19.  Ebola had far less deaths overall (thankfully), but an 80% mortality rate.
> 
> I'll repeat what I've stated here before and is that I hope that all of us--Federal, State, Citizens, Hospitals, Scientists--are learning from all of this how to contain a very contagious virus.  Imagine an airbone Ebola?  The next pandemic may be even worse...


*Yes " A Pandemic " can be horrific....This manufactured outbreak is as filthy as the dead fish 
in Nancy Pelosi's bed....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

messy said:


> They delayed social distancing because they're ignoramuses like you,
> who did what Trump told them to do. We all had the information by then,
> but stupid people don't believe real news anymore. Thank God for Dr. Fauci.
> Again, you're so incredibly ignorant you are incapable of seeing beyond your
> nose. Looking forward to your departure.



*The only departure will be you.....*
*Trolls like you come and go.....
The TRUTH has a way of flushing*
*you turds down the pipes....*


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 208 "Coronavirus Deaths" so far today in NY. 56 for the rest of the country.  your blue state is ruining it for the rest of us.







__





						ArcGIS Dashboards Classic
					






					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com
				












						Coronavirus Dashboard
					

Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




					ncov2019.live
				












						How many coronavirus cases have been found in each U.S. state
					

Using data from the COVID Tracking Project, we’re following how each state is responding to COVID-19.




					www.politico.com
				












						IHME | COVID-19 Projections
					

Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




					covid19.healthdata.org


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 208 "Coronavirus Deaths" so far today in NY. 56 for the rest of the country.  your blue state is ruining it for the rest of us.


Hey Looney Tunes, you don't like the methodology of determining how they died and you're mad at the geography? Because we have a city like no other where everybody lives on top of each other? You didn't know that back then? Did you know anything? Do you know anything now? Do you want to exclude the state of New York from our 12,000 number? I will let you. I feel kinda bad for you...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> CDC says 80,000 people died from the flu in 2017.  Of course, that wasn't an election year.


So do you think that makes it ok? Kinda like the gun issue and people dying in auto accidents eh?


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Looney Tunes, you don't like the methodology of determining how they died and you're mad at the geography? Because we have a city like no other where everybody lives on top of each other? You didn't know that back then? Did you know anything? Do you know anything now? Do you want to exclude the state of New York from our 12,000 number? I will let you. I feel kinda bad for you...


so not only do you want to lose, you want to lose bad? ok, deal. just don't use it as an excuse lol. 7/31, last day for messy.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> so not only do you want to lose, you want to lose bad? ok, deal. just don't use it as an excuse lol. 7/31, last day for messy.


You took the bait?! There is no underestimating your intelligence. Thank you.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You took the bait?! There is no underestimating your intelligence. Thank you.


your last day is 7/31. enjoy your time lol.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> your last day is 7/31. enjoy your time lol.


Your last day is much sooner than that. Without the state which currently has almost half of the fatalities.
Quick, come up with more excuses, dummy.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 31, 2020)

Please keep this argument going!  It is a ton of entertainment.  I can think both sides are still pulling your punches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

Our great and noble president, you know, the chosen one, is definitely taking this serious now, which is a good thing!


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our great and noble president, you know, the chosen one, is definitely taking this serious now, which is a good thing!


Di your kid's club sell scarves as a fundraiser?  Now we know what to do with them.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Di your kid's club sell scarves as a fundraiser?  Now we know what to do with them.


*You can tie several knots in a long one and.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Di your kid's club sell scarves as a fundraiser?  Now we know what to do with them.


Maybe you should start editing your posts.
Dummy


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you should start editing your posts.
> Dummy











						Trump says people can ‘wear a scarf’ to prevent coronavirus
					

WASHINGTON — President Trump says people can “wear a scarf” over their face if they want to avoid catching the coronavirus. “You know, you can use a scarf,” Trump said…




					nypost.com


----------



## Zen (Mar 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I get the fact that the coronavirus is no where near as lethal as your "experts" say. we will be no where near 12k let alone 40k dead in 1 year. Ive been saying that since the beginning. We didn't even lockdown until after Febrary, Peak Virus season. We'll see whos right, and who has excuses ready.


Since you don't want to listen to medical experts and only portions of CDC that fit your agenda, maybe you can accept COVID is serious and social distancing is necessary now that your savior captain obvious has acknowledged deaths of 100-240K in the US (btw this is within 6 mo) that by some miracle you may comprehend social distancing is necessary:  https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/31/trump-says-the-coronavirus-surge-is-coming-its-going-to-be-a-very-very-painful-two-weeks.html


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Please keep this argument going!  It is a ton of entertainment.  I can think both sides are still pulling your punches.


I do get so angry at the idiocy that's been normalized with guys like this in our country. They used to be laughed at and now the president endorses them, he lies to them and they follow the president who knows they're idiots and tells them what to say.
In this case, I managed to get rid of one of them because he took a stupid bet...twice. So we only have to endure him for a couple more months.


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2020)

messy said:


> I do get so angry at the idiocy that's been normalized with guys like this in our country. They used to be laughed at and now the president endorses them, he lies to them and they follow the president who knows they're idiots and tells them what to say.
> In this case, I managed to get rid of one of them because he took a stupid bet...twice. So we only have to endure him for a couple more months.


Are you sure?  She is already laying the groundwork for making excuses to stay around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you sure?  She is already laying the groundwork for making excuses to stay around.


Like the kid that acted out in class, they just want attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I do get so angry at the idiocy that's been normalized with guys like this in our country. They used to be laughed at and now the president endorses them, he lies to them and they follow the president who knows they're idiots and tells them what to say.
> In this case, I managed to get rid of one of them because he took a stupid bet...twice. So we only have to endure him for a couple more months.


At least he isn’t Joe Biden.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I do get so angry at the idiocy that's been normalized with guys like this in our country. They used to be laughed at and now the president endorses them, he lies to them and they follow the president who knows they're idiots and tells them what to say.
> In this case, I managed to get rid of one of them because he took a stupid bet...twice. So we only have to endure him for a couple more months.


*No one is going to honor any bet with you...no one...You are a LIAR.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No one is going to honor any bet with you...no one...You are a LIAR.*


Just like trump, you are all dishonest welchers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like trump, you are all dishonest welchers.


Says the union rube.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like trump, you are all dishonest welchers.


*I haven't made any bets F#@kface.....I've only conveyed the TRUTH.*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 1, 2020)

Zen said:


> Since you don't want to listen to medical experts and only portions of CDC that fit your agenda, maybe you can accept COVID is serious and social distancing is necessary now that your savior captain obvious has acknowledged deaths of 100-240K in the US (btw this is within 6 mo) that by some miracle you may comprehend social distancing is necessary:  https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/31/trump-says-the-coronavirus-surge-is-coming-its-going-to-be-a-very-very-painful-two-weeks.html





Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he isn’t Joe Biden.


And that, in a nutshell, explains it all.   Loyalty to party over everything.  As long as you “own the Libs” nothing else matters.  Scary.


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like trump, you are all dishonest welchers.


I already had told DumbSK when I smelled him weaseling out that I can't force him out...he can stay and be another village idiot like Nono.
I'm still shocked at how many Americans there are these days that are like those idiots.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I already had told DumbSK when I smelled him weaseling out that I can't force him out...he can stay and be another village idiot like Nono.
> I'm still shocked at how many Americans there are these days that are like those idiots.


*Hey ballsack.....you ain't forcing nobody out.
What you're forcing in we don't want to know...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the union rube.


There's your conditioning showing. Not only do you have no righteous reasoning for hating unions you have said your own son is a union member, do you hate him? You have been trained to hate, to hate Americans.


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey ballsack.....you ain't forcing nobody out.
> What you're forcing in we don't want to know...*


I totally understand your 1) complete lack of integrity and 2) need to support a fellow lying embarrassing nutjob. 
As I told him, if he doesn't leave he will be banned to the nutbin with you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I already had told DumbSK when I smelled him weaseling out that I can't force him out...he can stay and be another village idiot like Nono.
> I'm still shocked at how many Americans there are these days that are like those idiots.


Make sure you send me your info so we can stay in touch after 7/31.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your conditioning showing. Not only do you have no righteous reasoning for hating unions you have said your own son is a union member, do you hate him? You have been trained to hate, to hate Americans.


My son is in a union, a union that matters not steals.
I don’t hate you.
I feel sorry for you and your syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

Here's How the Democratic Media Complex Previously Compared the Flu to the Coronavirus
					

How quickly we forget.




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My son is in a union, a union that matters not steals.
> I don’t hate you.
> I feel sorry for you and your syndrome.


You know nothing about unions.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I totally understand your 1) complete lack of integrity and 2) need to support a fellow lying embarrassing nutjob.
> As I told him, if he doesn't leave he will be banned to the nutbin with you!


*You obviously have a serious mental deficiency....
Each of your new posts further supports the above statement.*


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2020)

My brother's wife on facebook -

 I am a high risk health care work worker (family doctor, over age 60, chronic asthma), and have a Masters in Public Health. I have mostly recovered from Covid 19 disease that I most likely was exposed to while traveling home to Alaska from Denver via Seattle in early March. I followed all of the recommendations at the time (don’t travel if sick, use hand sanitizer and wash hands, avoid touching my face). For four days after I returned home, I went about my normal life - dog classes, speech therapy appointment, a few errands. Five days after returning home, I started to feel tired and achey, then developed a very low grade fever and a non-productive cough. I isolated myself other than to go to my doctor for testing (wearing a mask and avoiding touching anything with my bare hands). My husband I started using separate bedrooms and bathrooms. My test for Covid was reported positive five days later; by that time my husband had developed body aches and a low grade fever; his test was positive also. Fortunately, we both were not severely sick, and I was easily able to control my asthma symptoms. I have now recovered and have been released from total isolation by the public health department. My husband is near the end of his Covid isolation.

Even though I very carefully followed all of the official recommendations that existed at the time, I got sick, and likely was a source of community spread in the four healthy days after I returned from traveling. My educated opinion is that there was enough information available early on in this pandemic to justify implementing management of viral spread much earlier. Too many people have already died, too many jobs have been lost, too many people are struggling with loss of normal existence. Please, err on the side of caution and compassion, put others’ health and lives above the desire to socialize. Go above and beyond the current isolation guidelines, if you can.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> That's the point, we don't know if COVID 19 exacerbated the underlying conditions.  especially if they were asymptomatic for the virus.  So to count that as a death due to the virus is inaccurate.  It works both ways.  New York makes up close to half the confirmed cases and deaths alone. That is a statistical anomaly for 1 state  It is not the only densely populated state in the country.  They are counting and testing people vastly different than other major cities to get those numbers.  But whatever. this forum has become so far from why I was on this in the first place.  we are going over the same arguments and talking points over and over again.  I am really not bored enough to do that. Ill be back when soccer season starts up or 7/31 which ever comes first.  Until then ill be outside working and enjoying life.  6 feet of course, except when we all crowd the grocery stores and parks.


Over 6000 today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

Professors, Journalists Call Out Fox News’ Coronavirus Misinformation In Scathing Letter
					

The conservative network's coverage of the pandemic is "a danger to public health," reads the letter with over 70 signatures.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

espola said:


> My brother's wife on facebook -
> 
> I am a high risk health care work worker (family doctor, over age 60, chronic asthma), and have a Masters in Public Health. I have mostly recovered from Covid 19 disease that I most likely was exposed to while traveling home to Alaska from Denver via Seattle in early March. I followed all of the recommendations at the time (don’t travel if sick, use hand sanitizer and wash hands, avoid touching my face). For four days after I returned home, I went about my normal life - dog classes, speech therapy appointment, a few errands. Five days after returning home, I started to feel tired and achey, then developed a very low grade fever and a non-productive cough. I isolated myself other than to go to my doctor for testing (wearing a mask and avoiding touching anything with my bare hands). My husband I started using separate bedrooms and bathrooms. My test for Covid was reported positive five days later; by that time my husband had developed body aches and a low grade fever; his test was positive also. Fortunately, we both were not severely sick, and I was easily able to control my asthma symptoms. I have now recovered and have been released from total isolation by the public health department. My husband is near the end of his Covid isolation.
> 
> Even though I very carefully followed all of the official recommendations that existed at the time, I got sick, and likely was a source of community spread in the four healthy days after I returned from traveling. My educated opinion is that there was enough information available early on in this pandemic to justify implementing management of viral spread much earlier. Too many people have already died, too many jobs have been lost, too many people are struggling with loss of normal existence. Please, err on the side of caution and compassion, put others’ health and lives above the desire to socialize. Go above and beyond the current isolation guidelines, if you can.


*I'm glad both have recovered....*
*
DO NOT BLAME THE PRESIDENT FOR A BIO WEAPONS ATTACK ON THIS 
COUNTRY !*
*DO BLAME THE DEMOCRATS FOR A HOAX IMPEACHMENT THAT WAS USED TO
DISTRACT FROM WHAT WAS REALLY BEING IMPLEMENTED BY CHINA AND " OTHERS "....! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm glad both have recovered....*
> 
> *DO NOT BLAME THE PRESIDENT FOR A BIO WEAPONS ATTACK ON THIS
> COUNTRY !*
> ...











						Trump administration ended pandemic early-warning program to detect coronaviruses
					

The program had worked with labs in Wuhan, China, and around the world to detect deadly viruses that could jump from animals to humans.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know nothing about unions.


*I know a lot about UNIONS and....I guarantee Joe knows a whole hell of a lot more than you.*
*You have displayed your ignorance on so many levels it's just amusing at this point. *


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump administration ended pandemic early-warning program to detect coronaviruses
> 
> 
> The program had worked with labs in Wuhan, China, and around the world to detect deadly viruses that could jump from animals to humans.
> ...


*LATimes/Eric Garcetti....Utter BULLSHIT article..and par for the course with your
limited insight for the TRUTH !*


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *LATimes/Eric Garcetti....Utter BULLSHIT article..and par for the course with your
> limited insight for the TRUTH !*


Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar and Tim Morrison, then a special assistant to the President and senior director for weapons of mass destruction and biodefense on the National Security Council, made the comments at the BioDefense Summit in April 2019.
"Of course, the thing that people ask: 'What keeps you most up at night in the biodefense world?' Pandemic flu, of course. I think everyone in this room probably shares that concern," Azar said, before listing off efforts to mitigate the impact of flu outbreaks.
The Trump administration is facing scrutiny over its preparations for the coronavirus pandemic and its slow response to provide states and cities assistance in testing kits and personal protective equipment. The 2019 summit, hosted by the assistant secretary for preparedness and response in the Department of Health and Human Services to "discuss and solicit input on implementing the National Biodefense Strategy," offers insights into early awareness of the potential for a pandemic threat.







Content provided by CNN Underscored


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


What's really sad about this is not that MSK IS AN IDIOT. He probably isn't. It's that anybody who reads any kind of credible news recognized by March 18th (the date of his post) how much more serious this was than anything before.
But the ignorant and gullible 45% or so of us that watch Fox News and believe Trump end up so grossly misinformed about basic facts that they end up uttering this stupid nonsense in public... and their beliefs are shared by many.
It's really sad what a dumbshit country we have become, thanks to the super rich folks like Rush Limbaugh and Rupert Murdoch who recognized the huge $$$ in catering to angry dipshits with a bunch of lies. 
I find it especially weird that these common folk idiots follow the likes of Don Jr and Jared, who wouldn't be caught dead in a room with any of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> What's really sad about this is not that MSK IS AN IDIOT. He probably isn't. It's that anybody who reads any kind of credible news recognized by March 18th (the date of his post) how much more serious this was than anything before.
> But the ignorant and gullible 45% or so of us that watch Fox News and believe Trump end up so grossly misinformed about basic facts that they end up uttering this stupid nonsense in public... and their beliefs are shared by many.
> It's really sad what a dumbshit country we have become, thanks to the super rich folks like Rush Limbaugh and Rupert Murdoch who recognized the huge $$$ in catering to angry dipshits with a bunch of lies.
> I find it especially weird that these common folk idiots follow the likes of Don Jr and Jared, who wouldn't be caught dead in a room with any of you.


You sound like you need a hug.
Wait until he wins again, what will you people make up next?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I know a lot about UNIONS and....I guarantee Joe knows a whole hell of a lot more than you.*
> *You have displayed your ignorance on so many levels it's just amusing at this point. *


You both display quite the opposite. Although it is cute how you defend and speak for each other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> What's really sad about this is not that MSK IS AN IDIOT. He probably isn't. It's that anybody who reads any kind of credible news recognized by March 18th (the date of his post) how much more serious this was than anything before.
> But the ignorant and gullible 45% or so of us that watch Fox News and believe Trump end up so grossly misinformed about basic facts that they end up uttering this stupid nonsense in public... and their beliefs are shared by many.
> It's really sad what a dumbshit country we have become, thanks to the super rich folks like Rush Limbaugh and Rupert Murdoch who recognized the huge $$$ in catering to angry dipshits with a bunch of lies.
> I find it especially weird that these common folk idiots follow the likes of Don Jr and Jared, who wouldn't be caught dead in a room with any of you.


Word. Idiocracy realized and it's worse than any writer could make up. Truth truly is stranger than fiction. The conditioning of these fools has gone on for decades and we are now seeing the results of the tabloid culture. They have been weaned on Limbaugh, fox and the national enquirer. No wonder our engineers and doctors are coming from places like India and South Korea where intelligence not only is revered but cultivated, not here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound like you need a hug.
> Wait until he wins again, what will you people make up next?


If he is re-elected it will showed what a pitiful nation this has turned into. The grand experiment will have failed.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar and Tim Morrison, then a special assistant to the President and senior director for weapons of mass destruction and biodefense on the National Security Council, made the comments at the BioDefense Summit in April 2019.
> "Of course, the thing that people ask: 'What keeps you most up at night in the biodefense world?' Pandemic flu, of course. I think everyone in this room probably shares that concern," Azar said, before listing off efforts to mitigate the impact of flu outbreaks.
> The Trump administration is facing scrutiny over its preparations for the coronavirus pandemic and its slow response to provide states and cities assistance in testing kits and personal protective equipment. The 2019 summit, hosted by the assistant secretary for preparedness and response in the Department of Health and Human Services to "discuss and solicit input on implementing the National Biodefense Strategy," offers insights into early awareness of the potential for a pandemic threat.
> 
> ...


*You are citing a mismash of stats.....*
*How about the National Defense Reserves That ALL of the States want...
Trump and his administration were/are prepared as per Bio Hazard/Weapons directives...
The Lemming Liberals In New York ( Especially ) are regurgitating every single
talking point from the Event201 Pandemic " Exercise " conducted in New York on
Oct 29, 2019.....This whole scenario was " supposedly " tested by New York and
Gov Andrew Cuomo is complicit to every failure in his State....
As I've stated before...California/Oregon/Washington have had this virus run thru
them from mid/late Nov 2019 til late Feb 2020....

Gov Jay Inslee knows it !
Gov Kate Brown knows it !
Gov Gavin Newsom knows it !

as does :
*
*Mayor Eric Garcetti & Mayor London Breed*


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Word. Idiocracy realized and it's worse than any writer could make up. Truth truly is stranger than fiction. The conditioning of these fools has gone on for decades and we are now seeing the results of the tabloid culture. They have been weaned on Limbaugh, fox and the national enquirer. No wonder our engineers and doctors are coming from places like India and South Korea where intelligence not only is revered but cultivated, not here.


*YOU ARE THE EPITOME OF " IDIOCRACY "....! 





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If he is re-elected it will showed what a pitiful nation this has turned into. The grand experiment will have failed.


You think Biden or Bernie will beat trump and his 200,000.000 war chest and Air Force 1?
Where is the Editor when you need him.


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2020)

This is what a mine about DumbSK having a lot of company in Dumbfuckistan...This governor said this yesterday. You idiots don't read.

“At this point, I think it’s the right thing to do,” said Brian Kemp, Georgia’s Republican governor, who had resisted a statewide order and whose top aide had taken to Facebook over the weekend to accuse local officials of “overreach” for directing residents to stay at home.
Kemp said he learned Tuesday that the virus was “transmitting before people see signs.”
For weeks, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and others have been warning about the disease’s spread in the absence of symptoms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> This is what a mine about DumbSK having a lot of company in Dumbfuckistan...This governor said this yesterday. You idiots don't read.
> 
> “At this point, I think it’s the right thing to do,” said Brian Kemp, Georgia’s Republican governor, who had resisted a statewide order and whose top aide had taken to Facebook over the weekend to accuse local officials of “overreach” for directing residents to stay at home.
> Kemp said he learned Tuesday that the virus was “transmitting before people see signs.”
> For weeks, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and others have been warning about the disease’s spread in the absence of symptoms.


Third graders know that those not showing symptoms, the asymptomatic, can be carriers and transmit the virus.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> What's really sad about this is not that MSK IS AN IDIOT. He probably isn't. It's that anybody who reads any kind of credible news recognized by March 18th (the date of his post) how much more serious this was than anything before.
> But the ignorant and gullible 45% or so of us that watch Fox News and believe Trump end up so grossly misinformed about basic facts that they end up uttering this stupid nonsense in public... and their beliefs are shared by many.
> It's really sad what a dumbshit country we have become, thanks to the super rich folks like Rush Limbaugh and Rupert Murdoch who recognized the huge $$$ in catering to angry dipshits with a bunch of lies.
> I find it especially weird that these common folk idiots follow the likes of Don Jr and Jared, who wouldn't be caught dead in a room with any of you.


I have a real life story about the indoctrination of those who watch only right wing shows, particularly FOX.   About 12 years ago I met a married couple through, what else, youth soccer.  Our daughters were on the same team for several years in a row so we spent a lot of time together.  Both husband and wife were positive people who were fun to be around.  About 4 years ago the husband developed a serious health condition that required him to quit his job and stay at home.  I noticed a gradual change in him in that he seemed angry all the time, very unhappy.  I figured it was due to his health but his wife confided in me that he was watching FOX news almost 24x7.  He got so angry and bitter that he was impossible to be around, he became very isolated as well.  This went on for almost 2 years until finally she gave him an ultimatum—turn off the TV or I’m done.  He did and after just a few weeks she said it was night and day.  He stopped being so negative and pissed off all the time.  Stopped wanting to ONLY talk politics and instead tuned into his family again.  He was visibly more relaxed and happier the next time I saw him.

I saw a documentary done by a daughter who experienced the same phenomenon with her dad.  It’s real, I’ve seen it first hand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have a real life story about the indoctrination of those who watch only right wing shows, particularly FOX.   About 12 years ago I met a married couple through, what else, youth soccer.  Our daughters were on the same team for several years in a row so we spent a lot of time together.  Both husband and wife were positive people who were fun to be around.  About 4 years ago the husband developed a serious health condition that required him to quit his job and stay at home.  I noticed a gradual change in him in that he seemed angry all the time, very unhappy.  I figured it was due to his health but his wife confided in me that he was watching FOX news almost 24x7.  He got so angry and bitter that he was impossible to be around, he became very isolated as well.  This went on for almost 2 years until finally she gave him an ultimatum—turn off the TV or I’m done.  He did and after just a few weeks she said it was night and day.  He stopped being so negative and pissed off all the time.  Stopped wanting to ONLY talk politics and instead tuned into his family again.  He was visibly more relaxed and happier the next time I saw him.
> 
> I saw a documentary done by a daughter who experienced the same phenomenon with her dad.  It’s real, I’ve seen it first hand.


It was called, "The Brain washing of My Dad", it's spot on.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have a real life story about the indoctrination of those who watch only right wing shows, particularly FOX.   About 12 years ago I met a married couple through, what else, youth soccer.  Our daughters were on the same team for several years in a row so we spent a lot of time together.  Both husband and wife were positive people who were fun to be around.  About 4 years ago the husband developed a serious health condition that required him to quit his job and stay at home.  I noticed a gradual change in him in that he seemed angry all the time, very unhappy.  I figured it was due to his health but his wife confided in me that he was watching FOX news almost 24x7.  He got so angry and bitter that he was impossible to be around, he became very isolated as well.  This went on for almost 2 years until finally she gave him an ultimatum—turn off the TV or I’m done.  He did and after just a few weeks she said it was night and day.  He stopped being so negative and pissed off all the time.  Stopped wanting to ONLY talk politics and instead tuned into his family again.  He was visibly more relaxed and happier the next time I saw him.
> 
> I saw a documentary done by a daughter who experienced the same phenomenon with her dad.  It’s real, I’ve seen it first hand.



*PURE HORSE SHIT !*
*
HE WAS PISSED OFF BECAUSE HE REALIZED SOMETHING 
GREATER THAN ALL OF US WAS BEING STOLEN.....

WHO WOULDN'T BE PISSED OFF...!
*
*NO NEED TO WORRY NOW, THE MURDOCH BROS DESTROYED 
FOX NEWS NETWORK.....!

JUST WATCH FOX NEWS @ 8:30 am FOR THE GOV ANDREW CUOMO 
DAILY COVID-19 " STORY TIME " SEGMENT.....*


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 6000 today.


7000.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have a real life story about the indoctrination of those who watch only right wing shows, particularly FOX.   About 12 years ago I met a married couple through, what else, youth soccer.  Our daughters were on the same team for several years in a row so we spent a lot of time together.  Both husband and wife were positive people who were fun to be around.  About 4 years ago the husband developed a serious health condition that required him to quit his job and stay at home.  I noticed a gradual change in him in that he seemed angry all the time, very unhappy.  I figured it was due to his health but his wife confided in me that he was watching FOX news almost 24x7.  He got so angry and bitter that he was impossible to be around, he became very isolated as well.  This went on for almost 2 years until finally she gave him an ultimatum—turn off the TV or I’m done.  He did and after just a few weeks she said it was night and day.  He stopped being so negative and pissed off all the time.  Stopped wanting to ONLY talk politics and instead tuned into his family again.  He was visibly more relaxed and happier the next time I saw him.
> 
> I saw a documentary done by a daughter who experienced the same phenomenon with her dad.  It’s real, I’ve seen it first hand.


#Fake News


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

espola said:


> 7000.


*How many are LIES !*
*How many are THE HOMELESS  !
How many are due to underlying conditions ONLY !
How many are due to HEART ATTACK !*
*How many are HEAVY SMOKERS !

HOW MANY ARE BEING TAGGED " COVID-19 " TO STACK THE NUMBERS....!*

*LOOKS LIKE A NIGHTLY NEWS CAST OF THE BODY COUNTS TO FRAME*
*PAST PRESIDENT GEORGE W. BUSH !!!

YEAH.....SCOTT PELLY CBS PIECE OF SHIT !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

messy said:


> This is what a mine about DumbSK having a lot of company in Dumbfuckistan...This governor said this yesterday. You idiots don't read.
> 
> “At this point, I think it’s the right thing to do,” said Brian Kemp, Georgia’s Republican governor, who had resisted a statewide order and whose top aide had taken to Facebook over the weekend to accuse local officials of “overreach” for directing residents to stay at home.
> Kemp said he learned Tuesday that the virus was “transmitting before people see signs.”
> For weeks, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and others have been warning about the disease’s spread in the absence of symptoms.


Looks like you’re part of that country too.
Welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How many are LIES !*
> *How many are THE HOMELESS  !
> How many are due to underlying conditions ONLY !
> How many are due to HEART ATTACK !*
> ...


You really need another hobby.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How many are LIES !*
> *How many are THE HOMELESS  !
> How many are due to underlying conditions ONLY !
> How many are due to HEART ATTACK !*
> ...











						This Interview left Erin Burnett in tears. You will be too - CNN Video
					

CNN's Erin Burnett speaks to Maura Lewinger about her last moments with her husband, Joe, who died from coronavirus at 42-years-old.




					www.cnn.com
				




42-year old with no pre-existing condition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2020)

Hell is Coming and We Sold Out Our National Security For A Few Dollars
					

Executive Summary: Two weeks ago we predicted that the U.S. death toll from COVID-19 would reach 20,000 by April 15th. The following article explains why.   Article: I am furious and frustrated. Once the greatest country on the face of this planet, the United States is going hat in hand to...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2020)

An Eyewitness Perspective on How South Korea Tackled the COVID-19 Virus
					

While the Trump administration is forecasting some 100 - 240k or more deaths from the coronavirus scare (and lots of hell) over the next few weeks, South Korea is well on its way in sliding out of its bell curve since the middle of March.   South K...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have a real life story about the indoctrination of those who watch only right wing shows, particularly FOX.   About 12 years ago I met a married couple through, what else, youth soccer.  Our daughters were on the same team for several years in a row so we spent a lot of time together.  Both husband and wife were positive people who were fun to be around.  About 4 years ago the husband developed a serious health condition that required him to quit his job and stay at home.  I noticed a gradual change in him in that he seemed angry all the time, very unhappy.  I figured it was due to his health but his wife confided in me that he was watching FOX news almost 24x7.  He got so angry and bitter that he was impossible to be around, he became very isolated as well.  This went on for almost 2 years until finally she gave him an ultimatum—turn off the TV or I’m done.  He did and after just a few weeks she said it was night and day.  He stopped being so negative and pissed off all the time.  Stopped wanting to ONLY talk politics and instead tuned into his family again.  He was visibly more relaxed and happier the next time I saw him.
> 
> I saw a documentary done by a daughter who experienced the same phenomenon with her dad.  It’s real, I’ve seen it first hand.


It's all so sad. But it sells!


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> 7000.


8000.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need another hobby.


*Hobby.....?*

*What do you CALL what YOU do...!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> 8000.


*You are the Scott Pelly of this Forum...Spola Ebola...

Why don't you start a Doomsday Clock while yur at it....*


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Over 9000 today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are the Scott Pelly of this Forum...Spola Ebola...
> 
> Why don't you start a Doomsday Clock while yur at it....*


Some say t was sent by God. Sent by God to fulfill prophesy. The end is nigh. All the signs of the apocalypse have been fulfilled.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some say t was sent by God. Sent by God to fulfill prophesy. The end is nigh. All the signs of the apocalypse have been fulfilled.


*You are really losing it.....*
*He's JUST the President and he was voted in by AMERICAN Citizens....

Hillary Clinton was/is a crook who tried to steal an election ( With Help From Idiots Like YOU ! )
Barrack Hussain Obama was/is a Lying piece of SHIT who Conned his way into Office....
You are a sniveling troll who KNOWS RIGHT FROM WRONG, yet accepts the Crimes for Money....
*


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 9000 today.


And a week ago the total was under 3000.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2020)

You can't fix stupid --




__ https://www.facebook.com/awakenjonesboro/photos/a.2037282016556155/2635815436702807


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

espola said:


> And a week ago the total was under 3000.


*You are buying it, and they are making shit up NOW.......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

*Reclassify cases as COVID-19 ( ANY CASES THAT SHOW A POSITIVE TEST FOR COVID-19 )...*
*It's happening ALL across the Nation...*
*ALL across the Planet...!!! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

Why is it that the only states not in lockdown mode have Republican governors?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it that the only states not in lockdown mode have Republican governors?


Why are the states with the most cases blue states?


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are the states with the most cases blue states?


That's where most of the population is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it that the only states not in lockdown mode have Republican governors?





espola said:


> That's where most of the population is.



*Hey ..You two IGNORANT MEATHEADS...*

*READ THE NVSS ALERT No. 2 *



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
		


*THEN READ THE " NEW " NVSS VITAL STATISTICS REPORTING GUIDENCE*



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf
		






*It's Called " Stacking " and I posted it previously.....they are LITERALLY MANUFACTURING THE NUMBERS...*
*THIS IS WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS IT'S FILTHY !!
*
*THE AMERICAN PUBLIC IS GOING TO FIGURE THIS OUT REAL REAL
 QUICK AND THERE WILL BE HELL TO PAY.......


MARK MY WORDS !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey ..You two IGNORANT MEATHEADS...
> 
> READ THE NVSS ALERT No. 2 *
> 
> ...


You've been making proclamations like that for years. Nada, zilch, zero, not a single time have you predicted nor illuminated a single issue.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've been making proclamations like that for years. Nada, zilch, zero, not a single time have you predicted nor illuminated a single issue.


*YOU ARE A LIAR.....
I AM AT 100%*
*AND YOU KNOW IT !
*
*GO WIPE YOUR MOUTH.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU ARE A LIAR.....
> I AM AT 100%*
> *AND YOU KNOW IT !*
> 
> *GO WIPE YOUR MOUTH.....*


Point one out.


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Ok idiot, less than 500 dead compared to 12,000. What point are you trying to make? Lol. Bump me when we pass 12,000 and hundreds of healthy kids and teens dying.


Looks like we got rid of this idiot. Unlike nono, he tried to get us to believe he was sane and not stupid.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Looks like we got rid of this idiot. Unlike nono, he tried to get us to believe he was sane and not stupid.


Hoist by the exponential growth curve (think compound interest) and didn't even wait around for it to convert to a sigmoidal growth curve (inevitable in a limited population as the remaining vulnerable population decreases due to death or acquiring immunity by recovering).



And today t said he was smarter than a virus.  The jury is still out.


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You can't fix stupid --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"News" for dummies...









						Turning to the Holy Bible for wisdom and comfort during COVID-19
					

Famous faces from across the country come together to remind Americans about the power of prayer.




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Over 10,000 today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 10,000 today.


Keep rooting for people to die, it fits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

This one’s for you doomsaying cocksuckers.








						Dow pops over 1,600 points on coronavirus slowdown, new stimulus hopes
					

Stocks rallied Monday as COVID-19 showed signs of leveling off in New York City.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep rooting for people to die, it fits.


In what sense is that "rooting"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> In what sense is that "rooting"?


He likes to make things up to be upset about. He likes being upset and aggrieved, it's what he does.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He likes to make things up to be upset about. He likes being upset and aggrieved, it's what he does.


And of course, he must adhere to his signon promise to post nothing but lies and insults.


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Looks like we got rid of this idiot. Unlike nono, he tried to get us to believe he was sane and not stupid.



*It's TIME ......LOOK OUT LIBERALS !!!






*


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 10,000 today.



*It's TIME .....LOOK OUT LIBERALS !!!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> And of course, he must adhere to his signon promise to post nothing but lies and insults.


Oh yes, his 'mission statement'.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yes, his 'mission statement'.


MAGA, is this what you mean?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA, is this what you mean?


Aren't you too tired from all of this "winning" to type?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Aren't you too tired from all of this "winning" to type?


Never get tired of winning, you tired of losing?
Doesn’t seem so with your choices for POTUS.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never get tired of winning, you tired of losing?
> Doesn’t seem so with your choices for POTUS.


Right now I fear our country is losing, not me personally.  I'm exceedingly lucky to have a job that allows me to work from home and to have healthcare.   Meanwhile a lot of people are wondering how they can remain in their homes, if they still have one, how they will feed their kids, or pay for healthcare should they get ill.   This virus has taken a very large toll on this country and while I can't blame Trump for the virus itself, I can blame him for an inept response that has cost many lives and livelihoods.  

But, hey, in your mind all is right with the world as long as the stock market goes up.   If that's your idea of winning, God help you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Right now I fear our country is losing, not me personally.  I'm exceedingly lucky to have a job that allows me to work from home and to have healthcare.   Meanwhile a lot of people are wondering how they can remain in their homes, if they still have one, how they will feed their kids, or pay for healthcare should they get ill.   This virus has taken a very large toll on this country and while I can't blame Trump for the virus itself, I can blame him for an inept response that has cost many lives and livelihoods.
> 
> But, hey, in your mind all is right with the world as long as the stock market goes up.   If that's your idea of winning, God help you.


What happens to Americans and in America is of little concern to the likes of trader joe. Only a complete loser thinks anyone is "winning" right now or brings partisanship into the picture. The only losers I see doing that right now is trump and people like loser joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Right now I fear our country is losing, not me personally.  I'm exceedingly lucky to have a job that allows me to work from home and to have healthcare.   Meanwhile a lot of people are wondering how they can remain in their homes, if they still have one, how they will feed their kids, or pay for healthcare should they get ill.   This virus has taken a very large toll on this country and while I can't blame Trump for the virus itself, I can blame him for an inept response that has cost many lives and livelihoods.
> 
> But, hey, in your mind all is right with the world as long as the stock market goes up.   If that's your idea of winning, God help you.


You are nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Right now I fear our country is losing, not me personally.  I'm exceedingly lucky to have a job that allows me to work from home and to have healthcare.   Meanwhile a lot of people are wondering how they can remain in their homes, if they still have one, how they will feed their kids, or pay for healthcare should they get ill.   This virus has taken a very large toll on this country and while I can't blame Trump for the virus itself, I can blame him for an inept response that has cost many lives and livelihoods.
> 
> But, hey, in your mind all is right with the world as long as the stock market goes up.   If that's your idea of winning, God help you.


Hey douche, who brought up winning?
Urineidiot


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Right now I fear our country is losing, not me personally.  I'm exceedingly lucky to have a job that allows me to work from home and to have healthcare.   Meanwhile a lot of people are wondering how they can remain in their homes, if they still have one, how they will feed their kids, or pay for healthcare should they get ill.   This virus has taken a very large toll on this country and while I can't blame Trump for the virus itself, I can blame him for an inept response that has cost many lives and livelihoods.
> 
> But, hey, in your mind all is right with the world as long as the stock market goes up.   If that's your idea of winning, God help you.



*MY POTUS did nothing " Inept " ....Nothing.*
*
Your Filthy Criminal Political Party has tried THREE TIMES to institute a Coup .....
All THREE Failed....
Now Your Filthy Criminal Party went for the Throat with this latest attempt and
THEY WILL PAY DEARLY....!

THE AMERICAN PUBLIC IS NOW AWARE !!!!!

When these below are being built on the White House Lawn I will know that *
*JUSTICE is going to be served ....!!!!








*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are nuts.


Better nuts than a bitter and empty shell.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey douche, who brought up winning?
> Urineidiot


I did.   And who took the bait and replied with "Never get tired of winning, you tired of losing?"


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happens to Americans and in America is of little concern to the likes of trader joe. Only a complete loser thinks anyone is "winning" right now or brings partisanship into the picture. The only losers I see doing that right now is trump and people like loser joe.


Yes, and it's very unique to the most fervid of Trump supporters.   Extremely defensive to anything deemed as criticism of their leader, even a virus!  How DARE people be dying of this and making Trump  look bad!   So it's either 1) those numbers must be fake (nononono), or 2) it doesn't matter because Melania looks great in her latest pair of high heels (trader joe).


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, and it's very unique to the most fervid of Trump supporters.   Extremely defensive to anything deemed as criticism of their leader, even a virus!  How DARE people be dying of this and making Trump  look bad!   So it's either 1) those numbers must be fake (nononono), or 2) it doesn't matter because Melania looks great in her latest pair of high heels (trader joe).



*Your ignorance is on full display for the WORLD to see....carry on !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, and it's very unique to the most fervid of Trump supporters.   Extremely defensive to anything deemed as criticism of their leader, even a virus!  How DARE people be dying of this and making Trump  look bad!   So it's either 1) those numbers must be fake (nononono), or 2) it doesn't matter because Melania looks great in her latest pair of high heels (trader joe).


Everything is Trumps fault, just add your name to the list of sore losers in here.
Try rooting for something for a change.
I guarantee you will feel better.
You don’t want to end up like Husker and E, do you?
You are headed down the rabbit hole with them.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

A long analysis of the Modly affair --




__ https://www.facebook.com/Stonekettle/posts/2903639876338063


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I did.   And who took the bait and replied with "Never get tired of winning, you tired of losing?"


Winning








						A Conservative Agenda Unleashed on the Federal Courts
					

President Trump’s imprint on the nation’s appeals courts has been swift and historic. He has named judges with records on a range of issues important to Republicans — and to his re-election.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Haven’t heard any of you sore losing bitches mention this.








						Detroit Dem says Trump's touting of hydroxychloroquine helped save her life
					

A Democratic state representative from Detroit has recovered from coronavirus and she says it was the combination of the drug hydroxychloroquine and President Trump that saved her life.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Dr. Anthony Fauci: New York Data Suggests Coronavirus Turnaround
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci confirmed that new data from New York were showing promising signs of turning around the rise in coronavirus cases.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything is Trumps fault, just add your name to the list of sore losers in here.
> Try rooting for something for a change.
> I guarantee you will feel better.
> You don’t want to end up like Husker and E, do you?
> ...


,
Sorry Joe, I'm actually capable of critical thinking so the whole "Everything is Trump's fault to liberals" tactic won't work.   Though I know it's an easy way for Tumpest to avoid a real discussion. 

Try rooting for something for a change?  I root for things all the time, including science being able to find a cure for this horrific virus.   Just because I criticize Trump's dismal response to this pandemic doesn't mean I'm rooting for him to fail, because failure means even more people die.   I'm rooting for him to succeed, despite my personal loathing of him.  

And that, my friend, is the difference between you and me.  You would rather pull out your own teeth and disembowel yourself than to ever give credit to "the other side", whether that be Obama, Pelosi, or whoever your "enemy" is at the time.   Trumpists are so insecure that admitting they are wrong about something, or simply giving credit to someone they have bashed, is a fate worse than death.   You see that as a weakness when, in fact, being humble when merited is a strength.

As for me, I'd LOVE to be proven wrong about Trump.  I pray for a miracle to happen and Trump is able to set aside his fragile ego to focus on the PROBLEM and not his pride.   If he does, I'll be the first to give him credit for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ,
> Sorry Joe, I'm actually capable of critical thinking so the whole "Everything is Trump's fault to liberals" tactic won't work.   Though I know it's an easy way for Tumpest to avoid a real discussion.
> 
> Try rooting for something for a change?  I root for things all the time, including science being able to find a cure for this horrific virus.   Just because I criticize Trump's dismal response to this pandemic doesn't mean I'm rooting for him to fail, because failure means even more people die.   I'm rooting for him to succeed, despite my personal loathing of him.
> ...


What do have you given trump credit for?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do have you given trump credit for?


I like when he clamped down on H1B visas with his “Buy American, Hire American” executive order in 2017.    Like anything that can be abused by corporation, they will abuse it if it helps their bottom line.  As an IT worker, married to an IT worker, I’ve seen too many times when a very qualified US worker was laid off only to have the same company hire someone cheaper from another country.  The H1B visas are to be used when there isn‘t an equally skilled US worker.  Too many times the US worker being laid off has had to train the “more qualified” employee replacing them as part of their severance package.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

*BDS Founder Changes Tune Now That Israel Working On Coronavirus Vaccine*
By  Ryan SaavedraDailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail








00:09
00:51






The founder of the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement said on Sunday that if Israel creates a vaccine of the coronavirus, which originated in China, that BDS supporters can take it.

BDS founder Omar Barghouti made the remarks during a Facebook video titled: “BDS and Anti-normalization: The most important strategies to fight against the deal of the century, even in the time of COVID-19.”

“If you use medical equipment from Israel – it’s not a problem. Cooperating with Israel against the virus – to begin with, we didn’t consider it normalization,” Barghouti said, according to The Jerusalem Post. “The BDS announced normalization criteria long ago. If Israel finds a cure for cancer, for example, or any other virus, then there is no problem in cooperating with Israel to save millions of lives.”
“Up until now, we have not been in a situation where we need Israel urgently and no one else can save us but Israel,” Barghouti continued. “If that will happen, saving lives is more important than anything else.”
In late February, scientists in Israel announced that they were weeks away from having developed the first vaccine to combat the coronavirus.

“Congratulations to MIGAL [The Galilee Research Institute] on this exciting breakthrough,” Science and Technology Minister Ofir Akunis said, according to The Jerusalem Post. “I am confident there will be further rapid progress, enabling us to provide a needed response to the grave global COVID-19 threat.”
“Our basic concept was to develop the technology and not specifically a vaccine for this kind or that kind of virus,” said Dr. Chen Katz, MIGAL’s biotechnology group leader. “The scientific framework for the vaccine is based on a new protein expression vector, which forms and secretes a chimeric soluble protein that delivers the viral antigen into mucosal tissues by self-activated endocytosis, causing the body to form antibodies against the virus.”
“Let’s call it pure luck,” Katz said. “We decided to choose coronavirus as a model for our system just as a proof of concept for our technology.”
At the start of the month, The Jerusalem Post reported that the scientists were only days away from “finishing production of the active component of a coronavirus vaccine. Additionally, the researchers say their work could be tested on humans by June 1.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

The Models Haven't Been Wrong, We Just Did Better
					

This is a good thing. It means we're winning.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

Just amazing how low the left will go, not surprising just amazing.








						Nurse Whose Crying "I Quit" Video Went Viral Wasn't Telling the Whole Story
					

Her Instagram video from three weeks ago makes light of the crisis.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

Stock futures point to more gains on optimism coronavirus cases could be slowing
					

Investors have been waiting anxiously for signs that the rate of new infections may be hitting its peak




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

The Trump-haters are chronically addicted to their rage
					






					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Apr 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Trump-haters are chronically addicted to their rage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A conservative columnist says President Donald Trump has reached a historic new low: *worst president of all time*. “With his catastrophic mishandling of the coronavirus, Trump has established himself as the worst president in U.S. history,” wrote Max Boot of The Washington Post.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Who still thinks this will be worse than the 2009 swine flu where we kept schools open even though 80% of people infected were under 65 and over 12,000 died in the U.S.?


Over 11,000 today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 11,000 today.


3 cheers for dead Americans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 11,000 today.











						CDC: Coronavirus Deaths Will Be 'Much Much Much Lower' than Projected
					

CDC Director Dr. Robert Redfield predicted the death toll from the coronavirus will be "much, much, much lower" than models have projected.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Over 11,000 today.


Unfortunately, old news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

messy said:


> A conservative columnist says President Donald Trump has reached a historic new low: *worst president of all time*. “With his catastrophic mishandling of the coronavirus, Trump has established himself as the worst president in U.S. history,” wrote Max Boot of The Washington Post.


Conservative?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

12,021, sad day.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conservative?
> View attachment 6782


Not all conservatives kiss t's ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Not all conservatives kiss t's ass.


Woe, woe, woe, t-suckers are not conservatives. They are naive lemmings.


----------



## messy (Apr 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conservative?
> View attachment 6782


Well, no matter. The more socialism Trump employs, the more likely is his reelection. Big checks, forgivable  loans...hooray Federal government! Having royally screwed people with the absence  of leadership, at least he can give us money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, no matter. The more socialism Trump employs, the more likely is his reelection. Big checks, forgivable  loans...hooray Federal government! Having royally screwed people with the absence  of leadership, at least he can give us money.


Taking a play right out of the lefts playbook.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Taking a play right out of the lefts playbook.


And you don't care because like trump you aren't a conservative nor have any conservative values.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you want a lock down for 66 elderly with health problems killed.  Enough sheep like you that cry about it the government will comply.  After al we elect them.  The media says coronavirus is much worse than swine flu.  Swine flu killed over 12,000.  I bet you that less than 12,000 will die. lets come back to this in a year.  but of course youll have your excuses.  If less than 12,000 people die, I bet you wouldn't even thank the current administration.  That's what I mean about a catch 22. there is no pleasing sheep when the media  tells you how to feel.


Remember this?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember this?


That was less than a month ago?


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ,
> Sorry Joe, I'm actually capable of critical thinking so the whole "Everything is Trump's fault to liberals" tactic won't work.   Though I know it's an easy way for Tumpest to avoid a real discussion.
> 
> Try rooting for something for a change?  I root for things all the time, including science being able to find a cure for this horrific virus.   Just because I criticize Trump's dismal response to this pandemic doesn't mean I'm rooting for him to fail, because failure means even more people die.   I'm rooting for him to succeed, despite my personal loathing of him.
> ...


*232 words*
*4 paragraphs
1 post

You use to display :

1 Weakness
1 Hate*
*1 Insecurity

ALL COMING FROM YOUR LOYALTY IN SUPPORTING 
A CRIMINAL POLITICAL PARTY.*

*THAT IS A FAILURE IN CRITICAL THINKING .....
YOUR FAILURE .....*


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was less than a month ago?


March 16, when some local governments had just started taking things seriously, and t's flock were bleating about the economy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember this?


*HEY F#$K FACE.....*
*
TRY BEING HONEST FOR ONCE....
*
*I POSTED A GRAPH/NVSS DOCTRINES/ CDC UPDATES WITH THEIR " WAYS " TO 
ASSUME UNDERLYING CONDITIONS ARE NOT THE CAUSE OF DEATH
WHEN THEY REALLY ARE THAT SHOWS HE IS RIGHT AND THEY ARE
STACKING THE NUMBERS WITH ANY DEATH THEY CAN FIND TO SUPPORT 
THE COVID-19 NARRATIVE !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2020)

espola said:


> March 16, when some local governments had just started taking things seriously, and t's flock were bleating about the economy.


*Nov 13 th 2019 THRU Impeachment final on Feb 6 th 2020 all the Democrats did was *
*throw every bucket of MADE UP SHIT at the barn wall...they KNEW what was transpiring
in China because they were part of it.....YOU CANNOT CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE !
*
*One big Filthy Corrupt Criminal Network with Direct TIES to another big Filthy Corrupt Criminal Network.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

A 'Liberty' Rebellion in Idaho Threatens to Undermine Coronavirus Orders
					

SANDPOINT, Idaho -- Inside an old factory building north of Boise, a few dozen people gathered last week to hear from Ammon Bundy, the man who once led an armed takeover of an Oregon wildlife refuge.The meeting, which appeared to violate orders by Gov. Brad Little of Idaho to avoid group gatherings,




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you don't care because like trump you aren't a conservative nor have any conservative values.


Tell me all about it union boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me all about it union boy.


This is all political for you. Unlike some of the others who actually seem to care about fellow Americans. You don't even attempt to feign such concern.


----------



## messy (Apr 8, 2020)

Everybody, don't forget to thank the current administration...

MSK357 said: 


           you want a lock down for 66 elderly with health problems killed.  Enough sheep like you that cry about it the government will comply.  After al we elect them.  The media says coronavirus is much worse than swine flu.  Swine flu killed over 12,000.  I bet you that less than 12,000 will die. lets come back to this in a year.  but of course youll have your excuses.  If less than 12,000 people die, I bet you wouldn't even thank the current administration.  That's what I mean about a catch 22. there is no pleasing sheep when the media  tells you how to feel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody, don't forget to thank the current administration...
> 
> MSK357 said:
> 
> ...


I am now, still, hearing many of the same arguments from people I know whose only concern is where can they golf. Courses are still open in Arizona and I know guys who are driving there just to golf? They still claim this is a "manufactured crisis designed to take down trump" . . . even trump now knows it is the real deal, but his disciples are still clinging to the past (news doesn't get to those people in the same quick manner the rest of us enjoy).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am now, still, hearing many of the same arguments from people I know whose only concern is where can they golf. Courses are still open in Arizona and I know guys who are driving there just to golf? They still claim this is a "manufactured crisis designed to take down trump" . . . even trump now knows it is the real deal, but his disciples are still clinging to the past (news doesn't get to those people in the same quick manner the rest of us enjoy).


Why is everything so political with you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is everything so political with you?


Dats a good one trader joe!


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is all political for you. Unlike some of the others who actually seem to care about fellow Americans. You don't even attempt to feign such concern.


*WE THE AMERICAN PUBLIC ....WE SEE THRU YOUR " FALSE " CONCERN !!!*

*YOU ARE FAKE AND SUPPORT A CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE KNOWN AS THE 
DEMOCRATIC PARTY.......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am now, still, hearing many of the same arguments from people I know whose only concern is where can they golf. Courses are still open in Arizona and I know guys who are driving there just to golf? They still claim this is a "manufactured crisis designed to take down trump" . . . even trump now knows it is the real deal, but his disciples are still clinging to the past (news doesn't get to those people in the same quick manner the rest of us enjoy).



*SOURCE OF COVID-19 MANUFACTURE ....CHINA !*
*TARGET OF COVID-19 MANUFACTURE PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP'S ECONOMY..!
F#$K THE REST OF THE WORLD WAS CHINA'S RESPONSE AS LONG AS THE TARGET
IS HIT...!
*
*F#$K YES IT WAS MANUFACTURED YOU IGNORANT FOOL  !*


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2020)

Florida Governor Ron de Santis shows he is willing to compromise on virus protection recommendations --


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Florida Governor Ron de Santis shows he is willing to compromise on virus protection recommendations --
> 
> View attachment 6788


*Yur such a sack sucker.....*

*I take a glove off dip shit, then clean/wipe the hand and put the glove back on...*


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2020)

Interesting chart --









						Covid vs. US Daily Average Cause of Death
					

A Flourish data visualisation by Robert Martin



					public.flourish.studio


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

*Flu Update: April 2020 Numbers Are In*
*Flu season is officially underway with all regions of the country now seeing flu activity*
April 6, 2020

So far this season, the CDC estimates between 39 million and 55 million flu illnesses, at least 400,000 hospitalizations, and as many as *63,000 deaths from flu, *of which 162 are pediatric.





__





						Flu Season Numbers for 2020/21
					

This year's flu season is more unique that any year before because of COVID-19. Here are the 2020/21 flu season numbers and final flu season numbers for 2019/20.




					www.rochesterregional.org


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2020)

messy said:


> A conservative columnist says President Donald Trump has reached a historic new low: *worst president of all time*. “With his catastrophic mishandling of the coronavirus, Trump has established himself as the worst president in U.S. history,” wrote Max Boot of The Washington Post.


Yeah, but Biden can't put a sentence together...wait, what?

Well, I think the economy is going to do very well. Now that’s just my feeling. It’s a strong feeling. I’ve had good, proper feelings about a lot of things over the years and I think we’re going to do well.

We’re doing very… Looks like we’re at the lower end of the curb in terms of death, which is a terrible word, a terrible dark word that we’ve experienced like nobody’s ever seen before in this country. We have numbers that are terrible.

But when you look at the lower prediction levels of a 100,000 to 120,000 to 220,000, or if we did nothing up to 2.2 million people, we’re looking at a much lower level than the level of, I hope, than the level of 100,000. So we’re going to see.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Flu Update: April 2020 Numbers Are In*
> *Flu season is officially underway with all regions of the country now seeing flu activity*
> April 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Just curious - why did you pick out an article from upstate New York for this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Just curious - why did you pick out an article from upstate New York for this?


I had a conversation with an RN friend of mine who works at Los Robles Hospital in Thousand Oaks, a couple of days ago.
She had mentioned that influenza had killed over 50,000 people this flu season, but no one was really reporting that....
Perhaps the Rochester source emphases that...but the statistics are from the CDC for the entire country.
Find another source for the numbers, but the CDC statistics will not change.
Now go wash your hands...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I had a conversation with an RN friend of mine who works at Los Robles Hospital in Thousand Oaks, a couple of days ago.
> She had mentioned that influenza had killed over 50,000 people this flu season, but no one was really reporting that....
> Perhaps the Rochester source emphases that...but the statistics are from the CDC for the entire country.
> Find another source for the numbers, but the CDC statistics will not change.
> Now go wash your hands...


Make sure and tell him to take his teeth out of the sink first.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Just curious - why did you pick out an article from upstate New York for this?


While waiting for your answer, I did a little research you could have done on your own.   For example, the phrase you bolded (it's not bold in the original)  "*63,000 deaths from flu" *supposedly came from CDC.  Clicking on the CDC link given, the numbers there show a range from 24,000 to 62,000.  Another interesting factoid from CDC - those deaths resulted from an estimated 39,000,000 to 56,000,000 infections.  Using the worst case CDC numbers (62,000 deaths from 39,000,000 infections), the mortality rate is about 0.16% (16 deaths from 10,000 illnesses) - which is pretty typical for the annual flu wave. 

It's also interesting to note that the Rochester article says that the flu season is "officially underway", while the reference documents from CDC show that the season started months ago and is pretty much topped out for this year, as it is in most years in April.   The annual flu spreads rapidly every year because it is already everywhere.  Since health scientists know that influenza strains are endemic in the USA population, we have an ongoing program to develop an effective, low-cost (free in many cases) vaccine tuned every year to the currently evolving strains, and for which there are well-established specific medications with a strong positive response (translation for those whose science education ended with "wash your hands after using the toilet", that means we know how to slow it down and the medicine we have usually makes the sick people well again).

For covid-19, on the other hand, we have (so far) no vaccine and treatments for those infected are still in the experimental stage.  Or, following your editorial style, *we have no vaccine and treatments for those infected are still in the experimental stage.*


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I had a conversation with an RN friend of mine who works at Los Robles Hospital in Thousand Oaks, a couple of days ago.
> She had mentioned that influenza had killed over 50,000 people this flu season, but no one was really reporting that....
> Perhaps the Rochester source emphases that...but the statistics are from the CDC for the entire country.
> Find another source for the numbers, but the CDC statistics will not change.
> Now go wash your hands...


Your RN friend in Thousand Oaks told you about an article from Rochester, NY?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Your RN friend in Thousand Oaks told you about an article from Rochester, NY?


Don't be too hard on him he means well and is trying the best he can.

. . . and you have the flu mortality rate at .16%. Gee E, could you tell the class what the covid-19 rate is? *You kids in the back listen up now!*


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be too hard on him he means well and is trying the best he can.
> 
> . . . and you have the flu mortality rate at .16%. Gee E, could you tell the class what the covid-19 rate is? *You kids in the back listen up now!*


The numbers are still up in the air, since many of those confirmed to have the virus have not died or gotten well yet.  The numbers from China, where their aggressive program has throttled it down by now so that there are relatively few new cases and most cases have been resolved, show about 4% mortality.  In the USA so far, using the same crude estimation method (deaths divided by confirmed cases), we get a result in the same ballpark (3.88%).


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> The numbers are still up in the air, since many of those confirmed to have the virus have not died or gotten well yet.  The numbers from China, where their aggressive program has throttled it down by now so that there are relatively few new cases and most cases have been resolved, show about 4% mortality.  In the USA so far, using the same crude estimation method (deaths divided by confirmed cases), we get a result in the same ballpark (3.88%).



*China is a GOD DAMN LIAR and so are YOU....!*
*How can you come on this forum and state BULLSHIT like that...
Looks like YOUR " TWO " CRIMINAL POLITICAL PARTIES ACCOMPLISHED THEIR INTENDED GOAL...!
DESTROY A ROBUST ECONOMY IN AN ATTEMPT TO UNSEAT A DULY ELECTED PRESIDENT...
YOU WILL NOT REMOVE HIM...AMERICA WILL FIGHT BACK HARDER THAN EVER BEFORE !
AND YOU CAN TAKE YOUR TWO POS DOCTORS AND CRAM THEM WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE..

THERE WILL BE ACCOUNTABILITY AND PEOPLE WILL PAY DEARLY FOR THIS ATTACK ON AMERICA*
*FROM WITHIN AND EXTERNALLY.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> The numbers are still up in the air, since many of those confirmed to have the virus have not died or gotten well yet.  The numbers from China, where their aggressive program has throttled it down by now so that there are relatively few new cases and most cases have been resolved, show about 4% mortality.  In the USA so far, using the same crude estimation method (deaths divided by confirmed cases), we get a result in the same ballpark (3.88%).


I underlined the factual parts of your post.
Don't mention it. Ima giver.

Have you thought about how the cdc figures out flu death percentages?
Do they use "confirmed cases" as the pool resource, or do they estimate those infected?
Why dont they estimate corona virus infections the same way?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> The numbers are still up in the air, since many of those confirmed to have the virus have not died or gotten well yet.  The numbers from China, where their aggressive program has throttled it down by now so that there are relatively few new cases and most cases have been resolved, show about 4% mortality.  In the USA so far, using the same crude estimation method (deaths divided by confirmed cases), we get a result in the same ballpark (3.88%).


 . . . and do you know how much more contagious this virus is compared to the common flu?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *China is a GOD DAMN LIAR and so are YOU....!*
> *How can you come on this forum and state BULLSHIT like that...
> Looks like YOUR " TWO " CRIMINAL POLITICAL PARTIES ACCOMPLISHED THEIR INTENDED GOAL...!
> DESTROY A ROBUST ECONOMY IN AN ATTEMPT TO UNSEAT A DULY ELECTED PRESIDENT...
> ...


I'm shocked a God fearing, ultra religious individual such as yourself would use the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I underlined the factual parts of your post.
> Don't mention it. Ima giver.
> 
> Have you thought about how the cdc figures out flu death percentages?
> ...


Always in defense mode, signed Aff the aggrieved, targeted victim of the vast leftwing conspiracy.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I underlined the factual parts of your post.
> Don't mention it. Ima giver.
> 
> Have you thought about how the cdc figures out flu death percentages?
> ...


What do you find not to be factual about the rest of my message?

You seem to have some insight.  Do you have answers to your questions?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

The CDC tells us that 60 million people (in the USA) had the swine flu.
How do they know this?
Did they base this number from "positive tests" or did they estimate the reach of the pandemic?
The flu is estimated as well. This is why the numbers of fatalities are so much smaller in comparison (percentage wise) to COVID-19.
The CDC is using only confirmed cases as their pool resource, when in actuality, the real number of those who have been infected is almost certainly much higher, and due to Covid's extrememe infectiousness, probably astronomically higher.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting chart --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its not.
Its just another biased attempt to scare people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No its not.
> Its just another biased attempt to scare people.


Just a good thing they didn't include deaths caused by firearms (of course many of the suicides would fall in that category).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No its not.
> Its just another biased attempt to scare people.


So it's a Republican generated chart?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm shocked a God fearing, ultra religious individual such as yourself would use the Lord's name in vain.


*Very appropriate....*

*Go back to sleep troll it's 2:29 am in your home town....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Very appropriate....
> 
> Go back to sleep troll it's 2:29 am in your home town....*


Blasphemy is never appropriate. Whether offending others religion or soiling the name of your own.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The CDC tells us that 60 million people (in the USA) had the swine flu.
> How do they know this?
> Did they base this number from "positive tests" or did they estimate the reach of the pandemic?
> The flu is estimated as well. This is why the numbers of fatalities are so much smaller in comparison (percentage wise) to COVID-19.
> The CDC is using only confirmed cases as their pool resource, when in actuality, the real number of those who have been infected is almost certainly much higher, and due to Covid's extrememe infectiousness, probably astronomically higher.


I underlined the parts of your post that were factual (allowing for exaggeration).


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No its not.
> Its just another biased attempt to scare people.


What is biased about it?  Are the numbers not correct?  Are you scared?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just a good thing they didn't include deaths caused by firearms
> (of course many of the suicides would fall in that category).



*Apparently you have a problem reading English Health sites...*
*
NVSS/CDC both instructed the Doctors/Nurses to list ANY Death that
test positive for COVID-19 as a COVID-19 Death....The Hospitals get
paid a stipend for COVID-19 Deaths...The TRUE number of COVID-19
only deaths is very very low..........and only in elderly adults with 
compromised **" systems "....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What is biased about it?  Are the numbers not correct?  Are you scared?


Seriously?
please.

What is the daily average of CV-19 deaths?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> I underlined the parts of your post that were factual (allowing for exaggeration).


Can you tell me how the cdc came up with the "60 million" number?
How do they come up with the flu numbers?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you tell me how the cdc came up with the "60 million" number?
> How do they come up with the flu numbers?


Are you admitting you don't know anything about this?   Or are you just trying to avoid making statements that might later be shown to be false?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Seriously?
> please.
> 
> What is the daily average of CV-19 deaths?


The chart displays the currently-accepted daily averages for the other diseases and the day by day (the day is actually shown on the chart) of reported covid-19 deaths in the USA.

Do you have anything to add besides more questions?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you tell me how the cdc came up with the "60 million" number?
> How do they come up with the flu numbers?


Can you show me where the CDC said "60 million" here?









						Preliminary In-Season 2021-2022 Flu Burden Estimates
					

CDC's weekly cumulative in-season estimates of flu cases, medical visits, hospitalizations and deaths in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blasphemy is never appropriate. Whether offending others religion or soiling the name of your own.


*Oh my...reach a little farther and you might get a " Cracker "..*

blas·phe·my

" the act or offense of speaking sacrilegiously about God or sacred things; profane talk. "


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Can you show me where the CDC said "60 million" here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, CDC estimated there were 60.8 million cases (range: 43.3-89.3 million), 274,304 hospitalizations (range: 195,086-402,719), and 12,469 deaths (range: 8868-18,306) in the United States due to the (H1N1)pdm09 virus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you admitting you don't know anything about this?   Or are you just trying to avoid making statements that might later be shown to be false?


He does like the safety the seat in the truck affords him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> The chart displays the currently-accepted daily averages for the other diseases and the day by day (the day is actually shown on the chart) of reported covid-19 deaths in the USA.
> 
> Do you have anything to add besides more questions?


It compares average to daily count.
Its misleading and biased, and its designed to exaggerate the threat of the Wu-Flu.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The CDC tells us that 60 million people (in the USA) had the swine flu.
> How do they know this?
> Did they base this number from "positive tests" or did they estimate the reach of the pandemic?
> The flu is estimated as well. This is why the numbers of fatalities are so much smaller in comparison (percentage wise) to COVID-19.
> The CDC is using only confirmed cases as their pool resource, when in actuality, the real number of those who have been infected is almost certainly much higher, and due to Covid's extreme infectiousness, probably astronomically higher.


This is it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

Fuck you and all the sheeple who think like you.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> From April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, CDC estimated there were 60.8 million cases (range: 43.3-89.3 million), 274,304 hospitalizations (range: 195,086-402,719), and 12,469 deaths (range: 8868-18,306) in the United States due to the (H1N1)pdm09 virus.


2010?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It compares average to daily count.
> Its misleading and biased, and its designed to exaggerate the threat of the Wu-Flu.


It's explicit to anyone who can read.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is it.


This is what?

Line by line --

_The CDC tells us that 60 million people (in the USA) had the swine flu._ -> factual

_How do they know this?_ --> question

_Did they base this number from "positive tests" or did they estimate the reach of the pandemic?_ --> question

_The flu is estimated as well. This is why the numbers of fatalities are so much smaller in comparison (percentage wise) to COVID-19._ -- conjecture

_The CDC is using only confirmed cases as their pool resource, when in actuality, the real number of those who have been infected is almost certainly much higher, and due to Covid's extreme infectiousness, probably astronomically higher. _ --> conjecture with no backup data


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fuck you and all the sheeple who think like you.


What about the sheeple who think like you?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> 2010?


Here we were having a nice discussion about the current coronavirus problems and you shifted to 2010 with no warning.  Is that the way your wingnut twitter feed handled it?  If you want us to participate or comment on that thread you should provide a link so we know where the conversation is going.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fuck you and all the sheeple who think like you.


Language


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Your RN friend in Thousand Oaks told you about an article from Rochester, NY?


No you fucking pin headed moron.
She mentioned the high number of deaths from the flu this season and that it was not being reported like the corona virus.
So I googled 'flu deaths this season in the us". The Rochester article was the most current. I opened and posted it.
Pull up the article and read it...I posted it for information and education.
Obviously you already know everything there is to know about such things.
Now go wash your hands and put your head back in your ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and do you know how much more contagious this virus is compared to the common flu?


Wash your hands and stay six feet from others Einstein.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No you fucking pin headed moron.
> She mentioned the high number of deaths from the flu this season and that it was not being reported like the corona virus.
> So I googled 'flu deaths this season in the us". The Rochester article was the most current. I opened and posted it.
> Pull up the article and read it...I posted it for information and education.
> ...


No comment on its errors?  Including the one you boosted with bold font?  

The links to the CDC data (which, coincidentally, came up on the top of my google search for the same terms) were right there in the article.  Didn't you read them?  The errors in the Rochester article should have been obvious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> No comment on its errors?  Including the one you boosted with bold font?
> 
> The links to the CDC data (which, coincidentally, came up on the top of my google search for the same terms) were right there in the article.  Didn't you read them?  The errors in the Rochester article should have been obvious.


My RN buddy has not treated any corona virus patients, but has treated many folks with the flu...Los Robles is a pretty big center..
Errors? The CDC is the one doing the estimating, those would be their errors...
*Because influenza surveillance does not capture all cases of flu that occur in the U.S., CDC provides these estimated ranges to better reflect the larger burden of influenza. These estimates are calculated based on CDC’s weekly influenza surveillance data and are preliminary. 
Sounds a bit like the corona virus estimates...


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> My RN buddy has not treated any corona virus patients, but has treated many folks with the flu...Los Robles is a pretty big center..
> Errors? The CDC is the one doing the estimating, those would be their errors...
> *Because influenza surveillance does not capture all cases of flu that occur in the U.S., CDC provides these estimated ranges to better reflect the larger burden of influenza. These estimates are calculated based on CDC’s weekly influenza surveillance data and are preliminary.
> Sounds a bit like the corona virus estimates...


The Rochester article incorrectly quoted the CDC numbers, as I have already explained.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

Look, its a spola!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Language


Don't make me fuck you too.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look, its a spola!


Since moving graphs scare you, this one should be a real thrill ride.  Just select Reported Deaths in the upper right box and replay the show (watch out for those logarithmic scales!) --









						Covid Trends
					

Visualizing the exponential growth of COVID-19 across the world.




					aatishb.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

When the guy the bad news is about keeps telling you it is fake, but says the stuff he likes is very accurate it makes a rational, thinking person think.


----------



## messy (Apr 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> My RN buddy has not treated any corona virus patients, but has treated many folks with the flu...Los Robles is a pretty big center..
> Errors? The CDC is the one doing the estimating, those would be their errors...
> *Because influenza surveillance does not capture all cases of flu that occur in the U.S., CDC provides these estimated ranges to better reflect the larger burden of influenza. These estimates are calculated based on CDC’s weekly influenza surveillance data and are preliminary.
> Sounds a bit like the corona virus estimates...


Did you ask your RN buddy why Trump is on TV every day talking about the coronavirus and not the flu? Not to mention governors and mayors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2020)

NPR proves true AG Barr’s claim the media is on a ‘jihad’ against hydroxychloroquine
					

One of the main takeaways from the interview Attorney General Bill Barr did with Laura Ingraham was his saying that the Russia hoax would lead to criminal charges and would prove to be “one of the greatest travesties in American history.”...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR proves true AG Barr’s claim the media is on a ‘jihad’ against hydroxychloroquine
> 
> 
> One of the main takeaways from the interview Attorney General Bill Barr did with Laura Ingraham was his saying that the Russia hoax would lead to criminal charges and would prove to be “one of the greatest travesties in American history.”...
> ...


Your bubble is showing and the rest of the world is still laughing at you, like they always have.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2020)

espola said:


> 2010?


*That would be   2   0  1  0   .....Poor Poor Spola Ebola....first person I've ever*
*witnessed who hard of " Hearing " on the Internet...
*
*You poor poor hard of hearing ( reading ) lying thief....*


----------



## messy (Apr 13, 2020)

Who can find the post from weeks ago when I asked when Trump would fire Fauci?
Fauci is experienced, credible, popular and independent. All things Trump hates. He embarrasses Trump...so Trump is now thinking of dumping him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fuck you and all the sheeple who think like you.


You sure hate Americans.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Who can find the post from weeks ago when I asked when Trump would fire Fauci?
> Fauci is experienced, credible, popular and independent. All things Trump hates. He embarrasses Trump...so Trump is now thinking of dumping him.


Fauci is a federal civil service employee selected on merit, not a political appointee.  T can only fire him for cause.  Being competent and honest are not "cause".  

Quinnipiac poll April 8 --
Fauci - 78% approve, 7% disapprove
T - 44% approve, 46% disapprove

OK, I see the cause now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Who can find the post from weeks ago when I asked when Trump would fire Fauci?
> Fauci is experienced, credible, popular and independent. All things Trump hates. He embarrasses Trump...so Trump is now thinking of dumping him.


You can’t?


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure hate Americans.


*Just plain weak....and stupid.*


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6811


Improved version --


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6811



*Hey Spola Ebola........You can read this can't you......

Go to some other Country and support trashing their economy.*

*POUND SAND YA DEMOCRATIC SHILL....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Fauci is a federal civil service employee selected on merit, not a political appointee.  T can only fire him for cause.  Being competent and honest are not "cause".


Wishful thinking Magoo...Civil Service Employee vs. the President of the United States...? Pffft.
I don't see Fauci going anywhere...
To think he would be fired is like believing Trump knew about the virus and did nothing..asinine at best.
Fucking Magoo..put your mask on, wash your dirty little dick beaters and make sure you practice social distancing.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishful thinking Magoo...Civil Service Employee vs. the President of the United States...? Pffft.
> I don't see Fauci going anywhere...
> To think he would be fired is like believing Trump knew about the virus and did nothing..asinine at best.
> Fucking Magoo..put your mask on, wash your dirty little dick beaters and make sure you practice social distancing.











						Civil Service Reform--Where It Stands Today
					

The Civil Service Reform Act of 1978 is intended to provide Federal managers with the flexibility to improve Government operations and productivity while, at the same time, protect employees from unfair or unwarranted practices. As part of civil service reform, a reorganization of the agencies...




					www.gao.gov


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, but Biden can't put a sentence together...wait, what?
> 
> Well, I think the economy is going to do very well. Now that’s just my feeling. It’s a strong feeling. I’ve had good, proper feelings about a lot of things over the years and I think we’re going to do well.
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t ... is that Trump verbatim or are you quoting The Onion?   For the sake of our country I hope it’s the latter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

First we have a pinko Kenyan fucking things up and now this Marxist Ethiopian.








						Guess Who's Opposing Pulling Funding from the World Health Organization
					

Of course.




					townhall.com


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishful thinking Magoo...Civil Service Employee vs. the President of the United States...? Pffft.
> I don't see Fauci going anywhere...
> To think he would be fired is like believing Trump knew about the virus and did nothing..asinine at best.
> Fucking Magoo..put your mask on, wash your dirty little dick beaters and make sure you practice social distancing.


The dumb people who Trump relies on actually believe he has more power than he does. LOL.


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No you fucking pin headed moron.
> She mentioned the high number of deaths from the flu this season and that it was not being reported like the corona virus.
> So I googled 'flu deaths this season in the us". The Rochester article was the most current. I opened and posted it.
> Pull up the article and read it...I posted it for information and education.
> ...


Isaac Asimov warned us about this popular strain of idiocy that Trump has seized on..."my ignorance is as good as your knowledge." 
All the kids who did bad at school and were never experts in the "smart stuff," like we see on here, are now told that their opinions on science and economics are valid. Limbaugh, the religious right, Murdoch, Trump...pretty genius of the operators...and great for the rich.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Isaac Asimov warned us about this popular strain of idiocy that Trump has seized on..."my ignorance is as good as your knowledge."
> All the kids who did bad at school and were never experts in the "smart stuff," like we see on here, are now told that their opinions on science and economics are valid. Limbaugh, the religious right, Murdoch, Trump...pretty genius of the operators...and great for the rich.


. . . and they will deny, deny, deny, because at last, finally, someone thinks they are smart, ignore that fact that it is just another dolt like them.

. . . and yes that is very useful to the powers that be . . . they are using trump as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Isaac Asimov warned us about this popular strain of idiocy that Trump has seized on..."my ignorance is as good as your knowledge."
> All the kids who did bad at school and were never experts in the "smart stuff," like we see on here, are now told that their opinions on science and economics are valid. Limbaugh, the religious right, Murdoch, Trump...pretty genius of the operators...and great for the rich.


All that brilliance and the best you could come up with in 6 years was Clinton and Biden?
Where’s my sunglasses?
Isaac sounds like a fag.
BTW you people lost to the moron.
You people crack me up.


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Holy sh*t ... is that Trump verbatim or are you quoting The Onion?   For the sake of our country I hope it’s the latter.


35000 dead in about 6 weeks. Why are we so much worse than other countries? Hint: No national leadership.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

messy said:


> 35000 dead in about 6 weeks. Why are we so much worse than other countries? Hint: No national leadership.


The axiom holds true: the Democrats are we are all in this together.
Republicans are everyman for himself.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

Maybe some hopeful news?


Sheriff Joe said:


> All that brilliance and the best you could come up with in 6 years was Clinton and Biden?
> Where’s my sunglasses?
> Isaac sounds like a fag.
> BTW you people lost to the moron.
> You people crack me up.


There it is again, your consistent use of the word “fag” as one of your go to insults.  What are you hiding pink shirt Joe?  It’s ok you know.  This is the 21st century where the majority don’t give a rat’s ass about one‘s sexuality.  The fact that you do, apparently, is...curious.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 317912, member: 5643"

Maybe some hopeful news?

There it is again, your consistent use of the word “fag” as one of your go to insults.  
What are you hiding pink shirt Joe?  It’s ok you know.  
This is the 21st century where the majority don’t give a rat’s ass about one‘s sexuality.  
The fact that you do, apparently, is...curious.

/QUOTE

*Why are you offended if he calls someone a " Cigarette "....*
*
The " Term " DEEPLY bothers YOU....everyone else could care less....
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Maybe some hopeful news?
> 
> There it is again, your consistent use of the word “fag” as one of your go to insults.  What are you hiding pink shirt Joe?  It’s ok you know.  This is the 21st century where the majority don’t give a rat’s ass about one‘s sexuality.  The fact that you do, apparently, is...curious.


trumpist want a daddy and like the idea of controlling other people's activities and being controlled. They seem to have deep issues. The terms they use, their avatars, the psychological mess they display with every post. It is a case study of trumpism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpist want a daddy and like the idea of controlling other people's activities and being controlled. They seem to have deep issues. The terms they use, their avatars, the psychological mess they display with every post. It is a case study of trumpism.


Just think, if you people weren’t so dishonest about everything Trump, I wouldn’t even be posting right now, I didn’t care for Trump until you lying queers started in on him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Maybe some hopeful news?
> 
> There it is again, your consistent use of the word “fag” as one of your go to insults.  What are you hiding pink shirt Joe?  It’s ok you know.  This is the 21st century where the majority don’t give a rat’s ass about one‘s sexuality.  The fact that you do, apparently, is...curious.


No, no I just don’t care for queers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

G7 Leaders Join Trump In Calling For World Health Organization Crackdown
					

President Trump met with leaders of G7 nations and they agreed a review and reform process was necessary regarding the WHO's handling of the coronavirus pandemic.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, no I just don’t care for queers.


Why?  Seriously, why in the world would you care one way or the other what two consenting adults do in their bedroom?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why?  Seriously, why in the world would you care one way or the other what two consenting adults do in their bedroom?


Free country.

In other news,...
Will Imtired be napping with sleepy joe in November?


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Maybe some hopeful news?
> 
> There it is again, your consistent use of the word “fag” as one of your go to insults.  What are you hiding pink shirt Joe?  It’s ok you know.  This is the 21st century where the majority don’t give a rat’s ass about one‘s sexuality.  The fact that you do, apparently, is...curious.


Further to your point...let's all face it. The guys with the macho avatars such as "Outlaw" and "Sheriff" are the ones who always reference homosexuality and transgenderism. You hit the nail on the head yet again, IT.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why?  Seriously, why in the world would you care one way or the other what two consenting adults do in their bedroom?


It ain’t right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Further to your point...let's all face it. The guys with the macho avatars such as "Outlaw" and "Sheriff" are the ones who always reference homosexuality and transgenderism. You hit the nail on the head yet again, IT.


What are you doing tonight?
Send me a picture.
Is your hair as beautiful as Ricky’s?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpist want a daddy and like the idea of controlling other people's activities and being controlled. They seem to have deep issues. The terms they use, their avatars, the psychological mess they display with every post. It is a case study of trumpism.


*YOU are a Very Very disturbed individual.....*
*Once again you've projected your own " Deep "
insecurities with a Very clear window into*
*your closeted twisted psychic...... *


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you doing tonight?
> Send me a picture.
> Is your hair as beautiful as Ricky’s?


*" Messy " Financials face in a picture....





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Trump Reposts Damning Video Nancy Pelosi Deleted From Her Twitter Feed
					

In February as Wuhan coronavirus raged around the world and was spreading in American communities, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi made a visit to San Francisco's Chinatown to berate President Trump




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " Financials face in a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they like me, why else would they want me to turn?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you doing tonight?
> Send me a picture.
> Is your hair as beautiful as Ricky’s?


Hey Sheriff,  the 1970’s called, they want their Brut aftershave back.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Further to your point...let's all face it. The guys with the macho avatars such as "Outlaw" and "Sheriff" are the ones who always reference homosexuality and transgenderism. You hit the nail on the head yet again, IT.


Good observation, and why is that I wonder? Compensating?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think they like me, why else would they want me to turn?


Only if you promise to wear your chaps and nothing else...


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Hey Sheriff,  the 1970’s called, they want their Brut aftershave back.


*And you wonder why the " Fag " moniker disturbs you...*
*Imtired = Village People*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 16, 2020)

Gilead data suggests coronavirus patients are responding to treatment
					

The outcomes in patients at a Chicago hospital offer only a snapshot of remdesivir’s effectiveness, but are the first clinical data to surface to date.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Gilead data suggests coronavirus patients are responding to treatment
> 
> 
> The outcomes in patients at a Chicago hospital offer only a snapshot of remdesivir’s effectiveness, but are the first clinical data to surface to date.
> ...



*OLD NEWS.......*

*OPEN THE COUNTRY BACK UP !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *OLD NEWS.......
> 
> OPEN THE COUNTRY BACK UP !!!!!*


One side wants to err on the side of caution.
The other on the side of commerce.
Caution will cost more money.
Commerce will cost more lives.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One side wants to err on the side of caution.
> The other on the side of commerce.
> Caution will cost more money.
> Commerce will cost more lives.



*HORSESHIT ......!!!*

*YA CHINA TROLL  !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

The Latest Spending Push from Democrats: Using Your Money to Let Felons Out of Jail
					

House Democrats aren't planning on coming back to Washington, D.C., until May, but they're still scheming from afar about how to recklessly spend your money during the Wuhan coronavirus crisis.Republican




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HORSESHIT ......!!!
> 
> YA CHINA TROLL  !*


What did I get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did I get wrong?


*To start off with ....*
*
YOU DO NOT DICTATE MY FREEDOM....
YOU DO HAVE THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....
*
*Got it !.....Now run along....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *To start off with ....*
> 
> *YOU DO NOT DICTATE MY FREEDOM....
> YOU DO HAVE THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....*
> ...


Soooo, I was 100% correct as I was simply stating the obvious.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Soooo, I was 100% correct as I was simply stating the obvious.


*YOU are 100 % wrong and it amazes me you would try to shovel Bullshit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU are 100 % wrong and it amazes me you would try to shovel Bullshit.*


How was I wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Sunlight destroys virus quickly, new govt. tests find, but experts say pandemic could last through summer
					

Preliminary results from government lab experiments show that the coronavirus does not survive long under high-temperature, high-humidity conditions, and is quickly destroyed by sunlight, providing evidence from controlled tests of what scientists believed — but had not yet proved — to be true.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Apr 18, 2020)

This GOP Texas governor talks pretty smart about how to re-open. How is he not an idiot about this stuff? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

Antibody Test Results From California Suggest COVID Death Rate Significantly Lower Than Reported
					

Highly anticipated antibody testing results out of Santa Clara County in California headed by a Stanford University professor were released on Friday,




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

I know some of you (you know who you are) were really pulling for this thing to be the Spanish Flu, or Small Pox, but it looks like its not gonna make the statistical cut.
I will say that all of you did a fantastic job with the hysteria though.
Congrats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know some of you (you know who you are) were really pulling for this thing to be the Spanish Flu, or Small Pox, but it looks like its not gonna make the statistical cut.
> I will say that all of you did a fantastic job with the hysteria though.
> Congrats.


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6862


*Cry a river of tears all you want ........you " useful " Lemming Troll...But AMERICA IS AWAKE...!!

That's a brief snapshot of what you Democrats will need to accept here in the United States.*
*
So your " Party " better watch it's behind 24/7 from here on out....The Criminal Acts and Lies have*
*been exposed for ALL to see.....!*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know some of you (you know who you are) were really pulling for this thing to be the Spanish Flu, or Small Pox, but it looks like its not gonna make the statistical cut.
> I will say that all of you did a fantastic job with the hysteria though.
> Congrats.


No one, and I mean *NO ONE*, on this forum is "pulling for this thing to be Spanish Flu or Small Pox".  We all have family, kids, friends, neighbors...no one wants this thing to escalate.  The whole "let's destroy everything in our path so we can own the Libs" mentality is very much a MAGA one, so I can see how you would assume the feeling is mutual.  It's not though, that way of thinking is unique to MAGA.   The rest of the world wants this virus to go the hell away with the least amount of deaths.   What that does (or doesn't) do for Trump's re-election, or ego, or whatever, I don't give a rat's *ss.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No one, and I mean *NO ONE*, on this forum is "pulling for this thing to be Spanish Flu or Small Pox".  We all have family, kids, friends, neighbors...no one wants this thing to escalate.  The whole "let's destroy everything in our path so we can own the Libs" mentality is very much a MAGA one, so I can see how you would assume the feeling is mutual.  It's not though, that way of thinking is unique to MAGA.   The rest of the world wants this virus to go the hell away with the least amount of deaths.   What that does (or doesn't) do for Trump's re-election, or ego, or whatever, I don't give a rat's *ss.


We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience. Hence all the hate speech from the magas. I hope trump himself finds the cure and we open the country tomorrow, but alas trump doesn't care, about you, about ricky, about anything but trump and what's best for trump. That he has these suckers hooked so deep even surprised him.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience. Hence all the hate speech from the magas. I hope trump himself finds the cure and we open the country tomorrow, but alas trump doesn't care, about you, about ricky, about anything but trump and what's best for trump. That he has these suckers hooked so deep even surprised him.


Agreed and it is still so mind boggling to me the depths his supporters will sink to.   I don't get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Agreed and it is still so mind boggling to me the depths his supporters will sink to.   I don't get it.


So tired.
You tired? 
Im tired.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No one, and I mean *NO ONE*, on this forum is "pulling for this thing to be Spanish Flu or Small Pox".  We all have family, kids, friends, neighbors...no one wants this thing to escalate.  The whole "let's destroy everything in our path so we can own the Libs" mentality is very much a MAGA one, so I can see how you would assume the feeling is mutual.  It's not though, that way of thinking is unique to MAGA.   The rest of the world wants this virus to go the hell away with the least amount of deaths.   What that does (or doesn't) do for Trump's re-election, or ego, or whatever, I don't give a rat's *ss.


Someone struck a nerve.
Geez, ..


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No one, and I mean *NO ONE*, on this forum is "pulling for this thing to be Spanish Flu or Small Pox".  We all have family, kids, friends, neighbors...no one wants this thing to escalate.  The whole "let's destroy everything in our path so we can own the Libs" mentality is very much a MAGA one, so I can see how you would assume the feeling is mutual.  It's not though, that way of thinking is unique to MAGA.   The rest of the world wants this virus to go the hell away with the least amount of deaths.   What that does (or doesn't) do for Trump's re-election, or ego, or whatever, I don't give a rat's *ss.


All animals are equal but some animals are more equal than others -- today's reading from George Orwell's Animal Farm.

If everyone followed the rules for the benefit of everyone, that would be too much like socialism, so the free thinkers* among us will have nothing to do with it.

*that's a subtle joke, if you get it.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience. Hence all the hate speech from the magas. I hope trump himself finds the cure and we open the country tomorrow, but alas trump doesn't care, about you, about ricky, about anything but trump and what's best for trump. That he has these suckers hooked so deep even surprised him.


T had his chance to run with a loose ball and make a big score, probably assuring his re-election and a place in the Comedy Hall of Fame.  Unfortunately, he blew his chance by running the wrong way, even with the crowd yelling at him to turn around after every misstep.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Someone struck a nerve.
> Geez, ..


That is always your whole purpose posting here, isn't it?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Someone struck a nerve.
> Geez, ..


See?  You won!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So tired.
> You tired?
> Im tired.


Actually I am.  Just got in a 5 mile run in the hills.  

One thing about this coronavirus is that all dogs are going to be a _great_ shape.   I used to see maybe 5 people total on my runs, now everyone seems to be walking their dogs--_everyone._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

espola said:


> That is always your whole purpose posting here, isn't it?


Ok Karen.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

espola said:


> T had his chance to run with a loose ball and make a big score, probably assuring his re-election and a place in the Comedy Hall of Fame.  Unfortunately, he blew his chance by running the wrong way, even with the crowd yelling at him to turn around after every misstep.


I can't watch the daily briefings because I don't learn anything, other than Trump becomes more insane every day.   The way he preened during that embarrassing propaganda video he played.   OMG...it was so embarrassing watching the way he kept looking over at the news audience expecting approval, completely oblivious to how utterly ridiculous he looked.  In any other time it would be fascinating to study Trump as he is probably one of the "purest" forms of malignant narcissism that anyone has ever seen.   Or maybe it just seems that way because he isn't intelligent enough to read a room and know when he needs to hide his psychosis.   He sat there preening like a little kid, truly BELIEVING that people were in awe instead of in shock.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)

espola said:


> All animals are equal but some animals are more equal than others -- today's reading from George Orwell's Animal Farm.
> 
> If everyone followed the rules for the benefit of everyone, that would be too much like socialism, so the free thinkers* among us will have nothing to do with it.
> 
> *that's a subtle joke, if you get it.


*fucking egomanical buffoons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No one, and I mean *NO ONE*, on this forum is "pulling for this thing to be Spanish Flu or Small Pox".  We all have family, kids, friends, neighbors...no one wants this thing to escalate.  The whole "let's destroy everything in our path so we can own the Libs" mentality is very much a MAGA one, so I can see how you would assume the feeling is mutual.  It's not though, that way of thinking is unique to MAGA.   The rest of the world wants this virus to go the hell away with the least amount of deaths.   What that does (or doesn't) do for Trump's re-election, or ego, or whatever, I don't give a rat's *ss.


Maybe get Pelosi and Schumer on board.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience. Hence all the hate speech from the magas. I hope trump himself finds the cure and we open the country tomorrow, but alas trump doesn't care, about you, about ricky, about anything but trump and what's best for trump. That he has these suckers hooked so deep even surprised him.


And I’m the political one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Agreed and it is still so mind boggling to me the depths his supporters will sink to.   I don't get it.


He isn’t Hillary, get it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can't watch the daily briefings because I don't learn anything, other than Trump becomes more insane every day.   The way he preened during that embarrassing propaganda video he played.   OMG...it was so embarrassing watching the way he kept looking over at the news audience expecting approval, completely oblivious to how utterly ridiculous he looked.  In any other time it would be fascinating to study Trump as he is probably one of the "purest" forms of malignant narcissism that anyone has ever seen.   Or maybe it just seems that way because he isn't intelligent enough to read a room and know when he needs to hide his psychosis.   He sat there preening like a little kid, truly BELIEVING that people were in awe instead of in shock.


So you did watch him.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can't watch the daily briefings because I don't learn anything, other than Trump becomes more insane every day.   The way he preened during that embarrassing propaganda video he played.   OMG...it was so embarrassing watching the way he kept looking over at the news audience expecting approval, completely oblivious to how utterly ridiculous he looked.  In any other time it would be fascinating to study Trump as he is probably one of the "purest" forms of malignant narcissism that anyone has ever seen.   Or maybe it just seems that way because he isn't intelligent enough to read a room and know when he needs to hide his psychosis.   He sat there preening like a little kid, truly BELIEVING that people were in awe instead of in shock.


But he saved a billion American lives!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn’t Hillary, get it?


As that ship sailed long ago you now agree you are supporting an idiot and ignoring/excusing things that 4 years ago would have made your head explode. So it's not the actions you are concerned with.


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok Karen.
> View attachment 6865


Note the stupid people's spelling of Mnuchin. Vaccination gives you the mark of the beast.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Note the stupid people's spelling of Mnuchin. Vaccination gives you the mark of the beast.


That's an interesting group of names on the sign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok Karen.
> View attachment 6865


So, so ironic coming from you or any other trumpist. Your whole ideology is based on fear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, so ironic coming from you or any other trumpist. Your whole ideology is based on fear.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As that ship sailed long ago you now agree I'm supporting an idiot
> and ignoring/excusing things that 4 years ago did make your head explode.
> So it's not the actions you are concerned with.
> *It's the inaction of Nazi Pelosi...*



*You are an Idiot....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6869


Always trying to be the smartest guy in the room makes you look desperate and foolish.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are an Idiot....!*


Like trump you are always accusing others of what you are guilty of.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn’t Hillary, get it?


Exactly.   And that summarizes the MAGA mind better than anything I could have said.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always trying to be the smartest guy in the room makes you look desperate and foolish.


I know, right?  What an embarrassing picture to post as a way to “prove your point”.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump you are always accusing others of what you are guilty of.


*Not hardly.....review your posting history.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I know, right?  What an embarrassing picture to post as a way to “prove your point”.


*What about " Yours ".....





*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you did watch him.


I watched a one minute clip of the part where he played his propaganda video.  I had heard so much about what a humiliating display of hubris it was that I finally had to break down and see what was so bad about it.  The man is a 3 year old.  

I get that you have your strong views on illegal immigration, etc, but you want THIS guy as your torch bearer?   That is what continues to baffle me.   As horrible as I think your viewpoints are at least choose someone who a) actually believes what he is saying, and b) doesn’t have the temperament and attention span of your typical toddler.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Exactly.   And that summarizes the MAGA mind better than anything I could have said.


I am here to help.
You people are making this way more complicated than it is, Trump is doing what he said he was going to do when he was a candidate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I watched a one minute clip of the part where he played his propaganda video.  I had heard so much about what a humiliating display of hubris it was that I finally had to break down and see what was so bad about it.  The man is a 3 year old.
> 
> I get that you have your strong views on illegal immigration, etc, but you want THIS guy as your torch bearer?   That is what continues to baffle me.   As horrible as I think your viewpoints are at least choose someone who a) actually believes what he is saying, and b) doesn’t have the temperament and attention span of your typical toddler.


And you couldn’t beat him?
Maybe that says more about you people than us people.
Is Biden going to beat Trump?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you couldn’t beat him?
> Maybe that says more about you people than us people.
> Is Biden going to beat Trump?


Why is everything about beating "the other guy" with you MAGA people?   You boil everything down to "our team" winning over "the other guys".   It's like a massive rivalry built up inside your head and it has blinded you to critical thinking.  

I have some Trump voters in my circle of friends.  Not a lot, granted, but a few.  There seem to be different types.  Some voted for Trump as a protest vote.  Some voted out of a hatred of Hillary and assumed the GOP would reign Trump's worst instincts in.  And some are like you, that is consumed with beating "the other guy"   Of the first 2 categories, without exception, they regret their vote.   The last category they seem to be holding firm though I've seen some cracks in a few.  

Only time will tell but if I were you I wouldn't hold onto 2020 being like 2016.  Some of the recent routs the GOP have suffered at the ballot box seem to bear this out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why is everything about beating "the other guy" with you MAGA people?   You boil everything down to "our team" winning over "the other guys".   It's like a massive rivalry built up inside your head and it has blinded you to critical thinking.
> 
> I have some Trump voters in my circle of friends.  Not a lot, granted, but a few.  There seem to be different types.  Some voted for Trump as a protest vote.  Some voted out of a hatred of Hillary and assumed the GOP would reign Trump's worst instincts in.  And some are like you, that is consumed with beating "the other guy"   Of the first 2 categories, without exception, they regret their vote.   The last category they seem to be holding firm though I've seen some cracks in a few.
> 
> Only time will tell but if I were you I wouldn't hold onto 2020 being like 2016.  Some of the recent routs the GOP have suffered at the ballot box seem to bear this out.


Is Biden going to beat Trump


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is Biden going to beat Trump


I hope so but only November 2020 will tell.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you couldn’t beat him?
> Maybe that says more about you people than us people.
> Is Biden going to beat Trump?


Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about the protesters who are breaking the shelter-in-place guidelines ?  Serious question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2020)

Are shelter in place orders constitutional?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2020)

*Antibody study suggests coronavirus is far more widespread than previously thought*
Non-peer reviewed study from Stanford found rate of virus may be 50 to 85 times higher than official figures


A new study in California has found the number of people infected with coronavirus may be tens of times higher than previously thought.

The study from Stanford University, which was released Friday and has yet to be peer reviewed, tested samples from 3,330 people in Santa Clara county and found the virus was 50 to 85 times more common than official figures indicated.

To ease the sprawling lockdowns currently in place to stop the spread of Covid-19, health officials must first determine how many people have been infected. Large studies of the prevalence of the virus within a region could play a key role, researchers say.

“This has implications for learning how far we are in the course of the epidemic,” said Eran Bendavid, the associate professor of medicine at Stanford University who led the study. “It has implications for epidemic models that are being used to design policies and estimate what it means for our healthcare system.”

The study marks the first large-scale study of its kind in the US, researchers said. The study was conducted by identifying antibodies in healthy individuals through a finger prick test, which indicated whether they had already contracted and recovered from the virus. Volunteers for the study were recruited through Facebook ads, which researchers say were targeted to capture a representative sample of the county’s demographics and geography. 

At the time of the study, Santa Clara county had 1,094 confirmed cases of Covid-19, resulting in 50 deaths. But based on the rate of participants who have antibodies, the study estimates it is likely that between 48,000 and 81,000 people had been infected in Santa Clara county by early April.

That also means coronavirus is potentially much less deadly to the overall population than initially thought. As of Tuesday, the US’s coronavirus death rate was 4.1% and Stanford researchers said their findings show a death rate of just 0.12% to 0.2%.

The study has been interpreted by some to mean we are closer to herd immunity – the concept that if enough people in a population have developed antibodies to a disease that population becomes immune – than expected. This would allow some to more quickly get back to work, a strategy currently being deployed in Sweden. But researchers behind the study said not to jump to conclusions or make policy choices until more research has been done.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are shelter in place orders constitutional?


Yes.  

”The U.S. Supreme Court has long agreed that the states have police powers of this sort. In _Gibbons v. Ogden_ (1824), Chief Justice John Marshall observed that the police powers, that "immense mass of legislation," as he put it, "which embraces every thing within the territory of a State, not surrendered to the federal government," includes "quarantine laws" and "health laws of every description."


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about the protesters who are breaking the shelter-in-place guidelines ?  Serious question.


Civil disobedience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

APRIL 19TH, 2020*FED UP: California County That Went For Clinton Protests Lockdown*
By  Amanda PrestigiacomoDailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail










On Saturday, California residents took to the streets of San Diego County, which went for Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clintonin 2016, to protest strict social distancing guidelines, demanding the economy be opened back up.

The protesters held up signs and lined the street as fist-pumping cyclists and honking drivers showed their support as they passed by. Some of the spotted signs included, “open California now,” “all business is essential,” “liberate San Diego,” “no more lockdowns,” “I am so totally over this,” and “a womens [sic] place is in the house or the governor’s house.” There were also American flags and some “Trump 2020” flags in sight.

The protest is one of the many popping up across the nation. In Michigan, for example, thousands of cars hit the state Capitol on Wednesday, beeping and causing gridlock to protest the strict and inconsistent lockdown from Democratic Governor Gretchen Whitmer. In North Carolina, folks called for the lockdown to be ended, too, where one of the protesters was even arrested for supposedly not maintaining proper “social distancing.” In Texas, we saw folks demanding their county reopen. And a handful of other states have seen anti-lockdown protests, including Minnesota and parts of upstate New York.
California is just the latest in the trend. And it’s easy to see why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Miami Herald Columnist: Packed Beaches Will ‘Work Nicely to Thin The Ranks’ Of Trump And DeSantis Supporters
					

As some Florida beaches reopened under social distancing guidelines, Miami Herald columnist Fabiola Santiago tweeted on Sunday that Florida residents packing beaches “should work nicely to thin the ranks” of supporters of President Donald Trump and Gov. Ron DeSantis. | Media




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Trump: Lockdown Protesters 'Great People' Who 'Want Their Jobs Back'
					

President Donald Trump on Sunday continued to defend protesters of overbearing state lockdowns during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Civil disobedience.
> View attachment 6884





Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6885


Yo jean-u-us, you do realize those people were putting themselves in danger for the good of many, not putting many in danger to appease their own selfish wishes and feelings of entitlement?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2020)

We are all entitled to the Bill of Rights as citizens, rat-spola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yo jean-u-us, you do realize those people were putting themselves in danger for the good of many, not putting many in danger to appease their own selfish wishes and feelings of entitlement?


Tomato tomato .


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tomato tomato .


With you it's dumb and getting dumber.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We are all entitled to the Bill of Rights as citizens, rat-spola.


The law is clear: the government has broad power in a public health emergency to take the steps needed to stop the spread of a communicable disease. In 1905, the Supreme Court declared: “Upon the principle of self-defense, of paramount necessity, a community has the right to protect itself against an epidemic of disease which threatens the safety of its members.”

This is not a new principle. A few years after the end of the Revolutionary War, Philadelphia was isolated to control the spread of yellow fever. By the time the Constitution was drafted and approved, quarantine was already a well-established form of public health regulation. States, as part of their police power, were deemed to have the authority to order quarantines to prevent the spread of communicable diseases. In 1926, the Supreme Court wrote: “it is well settled that a state, in the exercise of its police power, may establish quarantines against human beings, or animals, or plants.”



			https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/california-forum/article241629376.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes.
> 
> ”The U.S. Supreme Court has long agreed that the states have police powers of this sort. In _Gibbons v. Ogden_ (1824), Chief Justice John Marshall observed that the police powers, that "immense mass of legislation," as he put it, "which embraces every thing within the territory of a State, not surrendered to the federal government," includes "quarantine laws" and "health laws of every description."


Really? You sure? That case is about commerce and taxation...
Here's the entire paragraph you gleaned your information from...read carefully.

The acts of Congress, passed in 1796 and 1799,[a] empowering and directing the officers of the general government to conform to, and assist in the execution of the quarantine and health laws of a State, proceed, it is said, upon the idea that these laws are constitutional. It is undoubtedly true, that they do proceed upon that idea; and the constitutionality of such laws has never, so far as we are informed, been denied. But they do not imply an acknowledgment that a State may rightfully regulate commerce with foreign nations, or among the States; for they do not imply that such laws are an exercise of that power, or enacted with a view to it. On the contrary, they are treated as quarantine and health laws, are so denominated in the acts of Congress, and are considered as flowing from the acknowledged power of a State, to provide for the health of its citizens. But, as it was apparent that some of the provisions made for this purpose, and in virtue of this power, might 206*206 interfere with, and be affected by the laws of the United States, made for the regulation of commerce, Congress, in that spirit of harmony and conciliation, which ought always to characterize the conduct of governments standing in the relation which that of the Union and those of the States bear to each other, has directed its officers to aid in the execution of these laws; and has, in some measure, adapted its own legislation to this object, by making provisions in aid of those of the States. But, in making these provisions, the opinion is unequivocally manifested, that Congress may control the State laws, so far as it may be necessary to control them, for the regulation of commerce.

The act passed in 1803,[a] prohibiting the importation of slaves into any State which shall itself prohibit their importation, implies, it is said, an admission that the States possessed the power to exclude or admit them; from which it is inferred, that they possess the same power with respect to other articles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? You sure? That case is about commerce and taxation...
> Here's the entire paragraph you gleaned your information from...read carefully.
> 
> The acts of Congress, passed in 1796 and 1799,[a] empowering and directing the officers of the general government to conform to, and assist in the execution of the quarantine and health laws of a State, proceed, it is said, upon the idea that these laws are constitutional. It is undoubtedly true, that they do proceed upon that idea; and the constitutionality of such laws has never, so far as we are informed, been denied. But they do not imply an acknowledgment that a State may rightfully regulate commerce with foreign nations, or among the States; for they do not imply that such laws are an exercise of that power, or enacted with a view to it. On the contrary, they are treated as quarantine and health laws, are so denominated in the acts of Congress, and are considered as flowing from the acknowledged power of a State, to provide for the health of its citizens. But, as it was apparent that some of the provisions made for this purpose, and in virtue of this power, might 206*206 interfere with, and be affected by the laws of the United States, made for the regulation of commerce, Congress, in that spirit of harmony and conciliation, which ought always to characterize the conduct of governments standing in the relation which that of the Union and those of the States bear to each other, has directed its officers to aid in the execution of these laws; and has, in some measure, adapted its own legislation to this object, by making provisions in aid of those of the States. But, in making these provisions, the opinion is unequivocally manifested, that Congress may control the State laws, so far as it may be necessary to control them, for the regulation of commerce.
> ...


Hey look, it's LE, the slowest guy in the class. We will all wait while you catch up . . .


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? You sure? That case is about commerce and taxation...
> Here's the entire paragraph you gleaned your information from...read carefully.
> 
> The acts of Congress, passed in 1796 and 1799,[a] empowering and directing the officers of the general government to conform to, and assist in the execution of the quarantine and health laws of a State, proceed, it is said, upon the idea that these laws are constitutional. It is undoubtedly true, that they do proceed upon that idea; and the constitutionality of such laws has never, so far as we are informed, been denied. But they do not imply an acknowledgment that a State may rightfully regulate commerce with foreign nations, or among the States; for they do not imply that such laws are an exercise of that power, or enacted with a view to it. On the contrary, they are treated as quarantine and health laws, are so denominated in the acts of Congress, and are considered as flowing from the acknowledged power of a State, to provide for the health of its citizens. But, as it was apparent that some of the provisions made for this purpose, and in virtue of this power, might 206*206 interfere with, and be affected by the laws of the United States, made for the regulation of commerce, Congress, in that spirit of harmony and conciliation, which ought always to characterize the conduct of governments standing in the relation which that of the Union and those of the States bear to each other, has directed its officers to aid in the execution of these laws; and has, in some measure, adapted its own legislation to this object, by making provisions in aid of those of the States. But, in making these provisions, the opinion is unequivocally manifested, that Congress may control the State laws, so far as it may be necessary to control them, for the regulation of commerce.
> ...


Who told you about that paragraph?  Haven't you learned by now not to test that source?


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey look, it's LE, the slowest guy in the class. We will all wait while you catch up . . .


SMH. How did LE's language contradict Imtired's info?


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> SMH. How did LE's language contradict Imtired's info?


Wow!  We have to give LE some credit for digging up an ancient SCOTUS ruling from 1824 in an attempt to make a point.  





__





						Gibbons v. Ogden, 22 US 1 - Supreme Court 1824 - Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




I'm not sure if he is quoting from the winner's argument or the loser's here, or what relevance that has to the discussion at hand.

It is also not clear how LE found out about this case - is he a secret legal scholar?


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The law is clear: the government has broad power in a public health emergency to take the steps needed to stop the spread of a communicable disease. In 1905, the Supreme Court declared: “Upon the principle of self-defense, of paramount necessity, a community has the right to protect itself against an epidemic of disease which threatens the safety of its members.”
> 
> This is not a new principle. A few years after the end of the Revolutionary War, Philadelphia was isolated to control the spread of yellow fever. By the time the Constitution was drafted and approved, quarantine was already a well-established form of public health regulation. States, as part of their police power, were deemed to have the authority to order quarantines to prevent the spread of communicable diseases. In 1926, the Supreme Court wrote: “it is well settled that a state, in the exercise of its police power, may establish quarantines against human beings, or animals, or plants.”
> 
> ...


*Nice to see that once again you cut n pasted the CCP ordered article sent to you on a " Personal " .gov email...*
*
You are a " good ' Little China troll....

Try free thinking for once....it's obvious you struggled in High School and went straight to Union Labor as opposed
to seeking a higher learning route...*
*Even Junior College would have helped you sort out some of your MAJOR thinking inadequacies.... *


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Wow!  We have to give LE some credit for digging up an ancient SCOTUS ruling from 1824 in an attempt to make a point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Unlike you .....he knows how to research....*


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We are all entitled to the Bill of Rights as citizens, rat-spola.


Trump is a bummer and all, but the stupid people really do provide daily amusement...









						Kentucky sees highest spike in coronavirus cases after lockdown protests
					

Kentucky experienced its highest single-day spike in coronavirus cases after protests broke out in the state to lift lockdowns, according to reports. Gov. Andy Beshear announced there were 273 new …




					nypost.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is a bummer and all, but the stupid people really do provide daily amusement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are YOU stupid ...*
*
Really....ARE YOU THAT STUPID ...

DON'T YOU THINK.....

How can they PROVE there is a SPIKE attributed to " Protesters " with a 4 day lead.....
IF EVERY PROTESTER WAS SYMPTOMATIC AND SPREADING YOU WOULD NOT KNOW
ON SUNDAY.....SO EAT CRAP FOR SPREADING DIS INFORMATION CHINA TROLL !
THAT IS ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT FEAR MONGERING.
ALL THAT ARTICLE PROVED IS AN INCREASE IN TEST RESULTS ....
*
*THE PROTESTERS HAVE A GOD GIVEN RIGHT....IT"S CALLED " FREEDOM " AND SHITHEADS
LIKE YOU WILL NOT STAND IN OUR WAY..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Are YOU stupid ...*
> 
> *Really....ARE YOU THAT STUPID ...
> 
> ...


Did you mean to say "asymptomatic"? As I am quite sure a group of concerned, thoughtful citizens such as the protesters would never have any "symptomatic" individuals out there endangering others and all the people they will come into contact with and all the people those people will come into contact with . . . and on and on and on.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you mean to say "asymptomatic"? As I am quite sure a group of concerned, thoughtful citizens such as the protesters would never have any "symptomatic" individuals out there endangering others and all the people they will come into contact with and all the people those people will come into contact with . . . and on and on and on.



*A symptomatic Wed protesters " spread " would not have shown up on Sun.....
Again....schooling = understanding context....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A symptomatic Wed protesters " spread " would not have shown up on Sun.....
> Again....schooling = understanding context....*


I was simply commenting on the thought that those protesters are deep thinking, mindful people that would never jeopardize others by acting irresponsibly.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was simply commenting on the thought that those protesters are deep thinking, mindful people that would never jeopardize others by acting irresponsibly.



*You were " simply "....Oh okkk....ko..






*


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Turns out it's gun groups behind a lot of the re-opening protests.
"Jesus is my Vaccine."
I appreciate the consistency of the stupid people.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Turns out it's gun groups behind a lot of the re-opening protests.
> "Jesus is my Vaccine."
> I appreciate the consistency of the stupid people.



*Oh " Messy " " Messy " you're not very good at what yur tryin ta do....
maybe stick to pissin on homeless tents in the dark....
*


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We are all entitled to the Bill of Rights as citizens, rat-spola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Turns out it's gun groups behind a lot of the re-opening protests.
> "Jesus is my Vaccine."
> I appreciate the consistency of the stupid people.


And we beat your best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yo jean-u-us, you do realize those people were putting themselves in danger for the good of many, not putting many in danger to appease their own selfish wishes and feelings of entitlement?











						Georgia, Tennessee announce plans to reopen some businesses, wind down coronavirus stay-at-home orders
					

The governors of Georgia, Tennessee and South Carolina on Monday afternoon announced new plans to bring their states' economies closer to full force amid signs the coronavirus outbreak is slowing.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6891


He died doing what he loved best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

MAGA
Trump doesn’t give a fuck what you people think.








						Trump to 'suspend immigration into the United States' by executive order amid coronavirus
					

President Trump announced late Monday he will soon sign an executive order "to temporarily suspend immigration into the United States" in a drastic escalation of his efforts to fight the coronavirus pandemic and boost the economy.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And we beat your best.


Is Jesus your vaccine? Do you go to protests?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Is Jesus your vaccine? Do you go to protests?


No, I am still working.
Tea Party 2.0.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am still working.
> Tea Party 2.0.
> View attachment 6892


Oh, so you're not with the idiots on the streets of Huntington Beach? Aren't all those protests just outdoor Trump rallies? They're practicing for a very embarrassing lead-up to November.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh, so you're not with the idiots on the streets of Huntington Beach? Aren't all those protests just outdoor Trump rallies? They're practicing for a very embarrassing lead-up to November.


So Biden will beat Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh, so you're not with the idiots on the streets of Huntington Beach? Aren't all those protests just outdoor Trump rallies? They're practicing for a very embarrassing lead-up to November.


So Biden will beat Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh, so you're not with the idiots on the streets of Huntington Beach? Aren't all those protests just outdoor Trump rallies? They're practicing for a very embarrassing lead-up to November.


Is it those red white and blue and things they are waving, the absence of violence or the lack of property damage and trash left behind that bothers you?


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it those red white and blue and things they are waving, the absence of violence or the lack of property damage and trash left behind that bothers you?


Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Turns out it's gun groups behind a lot of the re-opening protests.
> "Jesus is my Vaccine."
> I appreciate the consistency of the stupid people.


It's also the same people who hoard guns, ammo and food talking about be ready for impending disaster . . . and when the first little wrinkle in their lives comes up they are the first to whine because they can't go to Dennys.
Doomsday preppers or pussys?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am still working.
> Tea Party 2.0.
> View attachment 6892


You even have pictures of dumb to show.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


Careful, there might be a gun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6891


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6891


Fake News


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Careful, there might be a gun.


Jesus is my Kevlar


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you couldn’t beat him?
> Maybe that says more about you people than us people.
> Is Biden going to beat Trump?


Of course. You think he won't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course. You think he won't?


OBVI


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The law is clear: the government has broad power in a public health emergency to take the steps needed to stop the spread of a communicable disease. In 1905, the Supreme Court declared: “Upon the principle of self-defense, of paramount necessity, a community has the right to protect itself against an epidemic of disease which threatens the safety of its members.”
> 
> This is not a new principle. A few years after the end of the Revolutionary War, Philadelphia was isolated to control the spread of yellow fever. By the time the Constitution was drafted and approved, quarantine was already a well-established form of public health regulation. States, as part of their police power, were deemed to have the authority to order quarantines to prevent the spread of communicable diseases. In 1926, the Supreme Court wrote: “it is well settled that a state, in the exercise of its police power, may establish quarantines against human beings, or animals, or plants.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's also the same people who hoard guns, ammo and food talking about be ready for impending disaster . . . and when the first little wrinkle in their lives comes up they are the first to whine because they can't go to Dennys.
> Doomsday preppers or pussys?


Chicken fuckin' little...the sky is not falling.
The "people who hoard guns, ammo and food talking about be ready for impending disaster" are just like you.
Delusion & paranoid. Unlike you, they're prepared.
What a moroon....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


Bullshit...protesters on the left wear masks, defecate in the street, beat innocent people and destroy property.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit...protesters on the left wear masks, defecate in the street, beat innocent people and destroy property.


The armed protesters are less violent than the masked pussy libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


Why aren’t you mother fuckers bitching about Cuomo not shutting down the subways?


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6895
> [/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6895


Why is it all you doomsday prepper types wearing fatigues who amassed stockades of firearms and ammo with pantries full of supplies are the first ones to cry cuz you can't go get thrown out of an Applebees?

. . . and if the idiot, liar in chief had gotten off his lazy ass and got going on developing tests and administering them then we would know who is sick and who is not. Science, it's a wonderful thing if you believe in it and use it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


"LGBTQ" is fairly easy for anybody to spell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

dizzy math . . . or where some of their info comes from:









						Conspiracy theorist's attempt to take down Democrats thwarted by law of averages
					

'Averages! How *do* they work?!'




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it all you doomsday prepper types wearing fatigues who amassed stockades of firearms and ammo with pantries full of supplies are the first ones to cry cuz you can't go get thrown out of an Applebees?
> 
> . . . and if the idiot, liar in chief had gotten off his lazy ass and got going on developing tests and administering them then we would know who is sick and who is not. Science, it's a wonderful thing if you believe in it and use it.


Can you explain why campgrounds, beaches and hiking trails are closed?
What anti-viral science promotes staying indoors with all your family members over being outdoors in the fresh air and sunshine?
Doesn't sunshine and fresh air promote health and retard viral growth?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Norway and Sweden have similar populations and similar universal health care plans.  Norway had strict social isolation protocols in place; Sweden did not.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you explain why campgrounds, beaches and hiking trails are closed?
> What anti-viral science promotes staying indoors with all your family members over being outdoors in the fresh air and sunshine?
> Doesn't sunshine and fresh air promote health and retard viral growth?


Which hiking trails are closed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you explain why campgrounds, beaches and hiking trails are closed?
> What anti-viral science promotes staying indoors with all your family members over being outdoors in the fresh air and sunshine?
> Doesn't sunshine and fresh air promote health and retard viral growth?


Like speed limits, lanes on highways, traffic lights etc they are saving us from ourselves. 1 goes then another and another, next you know you have crowds. Sure a well meaning concerned citizen such as yourself wouldn't endanger others with risky behavior but there are always those that don't believe in science. Those people might gather in groups which presents the possibility of transmitting the virus. People are sheep, you have said so yourself on several occasions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Norway and Sweden have similar populations and similar universal health care plans.  Norway had strict social isolation protocols in place; Sweden did not.
> 
> View attachment 6898


Funny how the trumpies wanna do like Sweden does now . . . not Venezuela on this one?








						Venezuela’s Coronavirus Response Might Surprise You
					

Why is Venezuela doing so much better than its neighbors in the region?




					www.commondreams.org


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you explain why campgrounds, beaches and hiking trails are closed?
> What anti-viral science promotes staying indoors with all your family members over being outdoors in the fresh air and sunshine?
> Doesn't sunshine and fresh air promote health and retard viral growth?


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Georgia should be a good indicator in the next few week.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

“We don’t have a travel ban,” Klain said. “We have a travel Band-Aid right now. First, before it was imposed, 300,000 people came here from China in the previous month. So, the horse is out of the barn.”

“There’s no restriction on Americans going back and forth,” Klain said. “There are warnings. People should abide by those warnings. But today, 30 planes will land in Los Angeles that either originated in Beijing or came here on one-stops, 30 in San Francisco, 25 in New York City. Okay? So, unless we think that the color of the passport someone carries is a meaningful public health restriction, we have not placed a meaningful public health restriction.”









						The Facts on Trump's Travel Restrictions - FactCheck.org
					

President Donald Trump has made a number of misleading statements about his decision on Jan. 31 to impose travel restrictions related to the novel coronavirus epidemic.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

"There are more important things than living"  --  Texas Lt. Gov. Patrick


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6895


Quarantine (derived from Medieval Venetian meaning "forty days") was originally enforced on ships that came into the harbor from areas known to have infectious disease, just to see whether anyone on board was sick.  Even the apparently healthy people were subject to quarantine.

This vocabulary lesson was presented free from the Imagiver Foundation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Quarantine (derived from Medieval Venetian meaning "forty days") was originally enforced on ships that came into the harbor from areas known to have infectious disease, just to see whether anyone on board was sick.  Even the apparently healthy people were subject to quarantine.
> 
> This vocabulary lesson was presented free from the Imagiver Foundation.


Funny how these guys that think they are smarter than scientist often ask questions about the mundane, easily knowable and readily apparent.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya know, my wife told me today that we are getting antibody tests tomorrow at the house and it will only take 10 minutes. If I have the antibodies, I'm gonna ask you where the next rally is. I'll freak 'em all out by bringing a sign that's spelled correctly.


*30 seconds is about how long you would last at a Trump Rally...*
*You would remove yourself out of shame due to pissin your pants.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *30 seconds is about how long you would last at a Trump Rally...*
> *You would remove yourself out of shame due to pissin your pants.....*


This something you see to be proud of?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Which hiking trails are closed?


LA Times
By CHRISTOPHER REYNOLDS, 
MARY FORGIONE
APRIL 16, 2020
9:55 AM

UPDATED APRIL 19, 2020 | 10:53 PM
Southern Californians can still walk, hike and bike outdoors without violating Gov. Gavin Newsom’s stay-at-home order. But public officials urge residents to stay home as much as possible and wear masks when they go out.
Local, state and federal agencies continue to enforce closures or severely limited access at hundreds of beaches, parks, trails and forests, all phased in since early March. Yet as the measures move into their second month of enforcement, differences in government policies and enforcement have become more apparent.....

....Meanwhile, Los Angeles County’s tennis courts, beaches, piers, beach bike paths, beach access points, public trails and trailheads are closed through May 15 under the county’s current Safer at Home order. That order covers beaches in every coastal city and unincorporated area of the county....

....The city of San Diego closed all of its beaches, parks and trails on March 24.

The Port of San Diego, which controls 34 miles of the county’s coastline, including many parks, on March 24 closed all of its parks, beaches, parking lots, piers and boat launches.
The cities of Carlsbad, Encinitas, Imperial Beach, Del Mar, Solana Beach, Oceanside and Coronado have closed their beaches.

Under a San Diego County health order issue updated April 10 and effective through April 30, most of that county’s parks and preserves remained open for pedestrians, cyclists and equestrians, but their parking lots and many facilities and amenities are closed. Also forbidden under the order: surfing, swimming and recreational boating on public waterways and beaches.

read entire article...or have someone read it to you Magoo...








						As of April 17: What's open and closed among beaches, parks and trails in Southern California
					

As California struggled against the pandemic, leaders stress isolation. Public lands restrictions remain tight, especially in L.A. County.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Georgia should be a good indicator in the next few week.


Yes, I’m definitely curious to see how that turns out.   I have no ill will, and I truly hope that there isn’t a surge of new infections.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> By CHRISTOPHER REYNOLDS,
> MARY FORGIONE
> APRIL 16, 2020
> ...


Latest word (April 8) from the San Diego County about county recreation facilities -- Parking lots are closed, but "Said facilities shall be used solely for walking, hiking, equestrian and bicycle riding."

From City of Oceanside web page -- "The River Trail is open, but Trail Head parking lots are closed, per County Public Health Orders. "


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This something you see to be proud of?


*Your response made no sense at all.....*

*Maybe try it in Mandarin....*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> By CHRISTOPHER REYNOLDS,
> MARY FORGIONE
> APRIL 16, 2020
> ...


I am going to answer you in a sincere way (no snark, sarcasm) and hopefully you will respond in kind.

Firstly I only skimmed the article but it looks like there is a lot of leeway given to the individual counties as to how they implement shelter-in-place.   Some counties seem to be applying much stricter rules than what Governor Newsom has mandated.   Also, some of the parks closed are National parks so I’m assuming the state has no say in those closings.

While I completely agree that getting outside in the fresh air and sun is essential (IMO) in a situation like this, it’s hard to enforce the social distancing in public parks where masses can congregate.   Bottom line, they don’t trust people to do the right thing.  

This whole thing is unprecedented so we’re learning as we go along.  Missteps are going to happen, whether that be overreach or the opposite.  

I feel extremely lucky that my job is one that allows me to work remote.   Only about 1/3 of jobs in this country allow for that.  So as frustrated I get with those wanting to open up in what experts are saying is too soon, I also get the desperation that may be driving that.  I have zero sympathy for those who only want to open up for political purposes, but I understand those who are driven by desperation.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I am going to answer you in a sincere way (no snark, sarcasm) and hopefully you will respond in kind.
> 
> Firstly I only skimmed the article but it looks like there is a lot of leeway given to the individual counties as to how they implement shelter-in-place.   Some counties seem to be applying much stricter rules than what Governor Newsom has mandated.   Also, some of the parks closed are National parks so I’m assuming the state has no say in those closings.
> 
> ...



*I have ZERO Respect for YOU and YOUR capitulation to China's tactics....*


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Latest word (April 8) from the San Diego County about county recreation facilities -- Parking lots are closed, but "Said facilities shall be used solely for walking, hiking, equestrian and bicycle riding."
> 
> From City of Oceanside web page -- "The River Trail is open, but Trail Head parking lots are closed, per County Public Health Orders. "


Add for City of Poway -- after closing the Blue Sky, Lake Poway, and Iron Mountain trailhead parking lots --  

_And although we’ve closed the regional destination trails, here’s a little context. The combined mileage of all the trails in the Blue Sky Ecological Reserve, Lake Poway Recreation Area and Iron Mountain Wilderness Area equal about one third of the city’s total trails. That leaves close to 50 miles of hiking trails in the City of Poway for residents to enjoy. These mostly encompass neighborhood trails and paths that still allow people to get outdoors and connect with nature. They may not scale to great heights, but they create an opportunity to find a new adventure close to home. _

Starting from our old house, my favorite hikes were up to Thumb Rock and the back way up Twin Peaks -- those are still open.  From our current residence, the closest connection to the Poway trail system is about three blocks away., and I can go further on the open parts of those trails than I would want to do in a single day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like speed limits, lanes on highways, traffic lights etc they are saving us from ourselves. 1 goes then another and another, next you know you have crowds. Sure a well meaning concerned citizen such as yourself wouldn't endanger others with risky behavior but there are always those that don't believe in science. Those people might gather in groups which presents the possibility of transmitting the virus. People are sheep, you have said so yourself on several occasions.


I call bullshit.
Way more people have already been exposed than you are willing to admit, and the virus is so contagious you can only hide in your mom's basement for so long before it finds you.
Its not a justification to destroy the lives of millions by shutting down their businesses and places of employment through fear and hysteria.


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Why did the stupid people and their Orange Leader stop discussing Hydroxychloroquine?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Latest word (April 8) from the San Diego County about county recreation facilities -- Parking lots are closed, but "Said facilities shall be used solely for walking, hiking, equestrian and bicycle riding."
> 
> From City of Oceanside web page -- "The River Trail is open, but Trail Head parking lots are closed, per County Public Health Orders. "


Try walking through the campgrounds along the beach, or try getting near the sand, you smarmy old prick.


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I call bullshit.
> Way more people have already been exposed than you are willing to admit, and the virus is so contagious you can only hide in your mom's basement for so long before it finds you.
> Its not a justification to destroy the lives of millions by shutting down their businesses and places of employment through fear and hysteria.


OMG...until his last 2 words, Ricky actually made a sensible argument! Hooray Ricky, much better! Worthy of legitimate debate. Now go back and delete the last two words and, dadgummit young'un, you've got yourself your very first cogent  post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how these guys that think they are smarter than scientist often ask questions about the mundane, easily knowable and readily apparent.


Funny how easily you people are so willing to lay down and suckle "expert opinions" at the command of your governing overlords.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I call bullshit.


And you have been right so many times before!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I call bullshit.
> Way more people have already been exposed than you are willing to admit, and the virus is so contagious you can only hide in your mom's basement for so long before it finds you.
> Its not a justification to destroy the lives of millions by shutting down their businesses and places of employment through fear and hysteria.


How would we know with limited testing?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try walking through the campgrounds along the beach, or try getting near the sand, you smarmy old prick.


I asked you which hiking trails were closed.  So far you haven't named any.

I had to look up "smarmy".  Would you care to explain your meaning in this context?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> And you have been right so many times before!


And you have been right at least once.
Congrats, lets keep it going.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> And you have been right so many times before!


I figured that was why he left.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> I asked you which hiking trails were closed.  So far you haven't named any.
> 
> I had to look up "smarmy".  Would you care to explain your meaning in this context?


Torrey pines.
There's one, if you need more, check the county website.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny how easily you people are so willing to lay down and suckle "expert opinions" at the command of your governing overlords.


Those words remind me of a true socialist revolutionary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

The fact of the matter is that you cannot hide from this virus by shutting down the country with some kind of totalitarian destruction of the private economy.
It will and has spread easliy and readily through the population already.
Why destroy so many people's lives with forced economic collapse?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Those words remind me of a true socialist revolutionary.


How does calling out a socialist authoritarian dictate against a free people sound?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Why did the stupid people and their Orange Leader stop discussing Hydroxychloroquine?



Maybe this?

RESULTS: A total of 368 patients were evaluated (HC, n=97; HC+AZ, n=113; no HC, n=158). Rates of death in the HC, HC+AZ, and no HC groups were 27.8%, 22.1%, 11.4%, respectively. Rates of ventilation in the HC, HC+AZ, and no HC groups were 13.3%, 6.9%, 14.1%, respectively. Compared to the no HC group, the risk of death from any cause was higher in the HC group (adjusted hazard ratio, 2.61; 95% CI, 1.10 to 6.17; P=0.03) but not in the HC+AZ group (adjusted hazard ratio, 1.14; 95% CI, 0.56 to 2.32; P=0.72). The risk of ventilation was similar in the HC group (adjusted hazard ratio, 1.43; 95% CI, 0.53 to 3.79; P=0.48) and in the HC+AZ group (adjusted hazard ratio, 0.43; 95% CI, 0.16 to 1.12; P=0.09), compared to the no HC group. CONCLUSIONS: In this study, we found no evidence that use of hydroxychloroquine, either with or without azithromycin, reduced the risk of mechanical ventilation in patients hospitalized with Covid-19. An association of increased overall mortality was identified in patients treated with hydroxychloroquine alone. These findings highlight the importance of awaiting the results of ongoing prospective, randomized, controlled studies before widespread adoption of these drugs. 





__





						Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in United States veterans hospitalized with Covid-19
					

BACKGROUND Despite limited and conflicting data on the use of hydroxychloroquine in patients with Covid-19, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has authorized the emergency use of this drug when clinical trials are unavailable or infeasible. Hydroxychloroquine, alone or in combination with...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that you cannot hide from this virus by shutting down the country with some kind of totalitarian destruction of the private economy.
> It will and has spread easliy and readily through the population already.
> Why destroy so many people's lives with forced economic collapse?


Why is it the doomsday preppers are the first to whine? The freeze dried stew ain't that good?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> RESULTS: A total of 368 patients were evaluated (HC, n=97; HC+AZ, n=113; no HC, n=158). Rates of death in the HC, HC+AZ, and no HC groups were 27.8%, 22.1%, 11.4%, respectively. Rates of ventilation in the HC, HC+AZ, and no HC groups were 13.3%, 6.9%, 14.1%, respectively. Compared to the no HC group, the risk of death from any cause was higher in the HC group (adjusted hazard ratio, 2.61; 95% CI, 1.10 to 6.17; P=0.03) but not in the HC+AZ group (adjusted hazard ratio, 1.14; 95% CI, 0.56 to 2.32; P=0.72). The risk of ventilation was similar in the HC group (adjusted hazard ratio, 1.43; 95% CI, 0.53 to 3.79; P=0.48) and in the HC+AZ group (adjusted hazard ratio, 0.43; 95% CI, 0.16 to 1.12; P=0.09), compared to the no HC group. CONCLUSIONS: In this study, we found no evidence that use of hydroxychloroquine, either with or without azithromycin, reduced the risk of mechanical ventilation in patients hospitalized with Covid-19. An association of increased overall mortality was identified in patients treated with hydroxychloroquine alone. These findings highlight the importance of awaiting the results of ongoing prospective, randomized, controlled studies before widespread adoption of these drugs.
> 
> ...


This article is a preprint and has not been certified by peer review [what does this mean?]. It reports new medical research that has yet to be evaluated and so should _not_ be used to guide clinical practice.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Coronavirus survivor, once bedridden, unable to walk, tells people to stop 'complaining' over extended stay-at-home order
					

A COVID-19 survivor from Wisconsin is sharing her message for anyone complaining about the extension of that state's stay-at-home order.




					abc7news.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How does calling out a socialist authoritarian dictate against a free people sound?


Do you mean trump? It's his recommendations that are being followed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This article is a preprint and has not been certified by peer review [what does this mean?]. It reports new medical research that has yet to be evaluated and so should _not_ be used to guide clinical practice.


It means it's still early. Trends have been established but the research has yet to be cross referenced.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe
					

The president has lambasted the WHO for accepting Beijing’s assurances about the outbreak, but he repeated them, as well.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Coronavirus survivor, once bedridden, unable to walk, tells people to stop 'complaining' over extended stay-at-home order
> 
> 
> A COVID-19 survivor from Wisconsin is sharing her message for anyone complaining about the extension of that state's stay-at-home order.
> ...


Watch what happens after another month of lockdown.

When people start getting really desperate, this story, as sad as it may be, will be long forgotten when the real misery hits.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It means it's still early. Trends have been established but the research has yet to be cross referenced.


My next door neighbor's brother was on his death bed with type 2 diabetes and corona virus.
On a ventilator, and thought to be a goner.
They administered hydroxichloraquine+z-Pack and in 18 hours he was walking out of the hospital.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

You fucking dimwits in your zeal to watch the entire country come apart, have no vision, or possibly lack the capacity to see what's coming.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

Michigan Democratic State Representative Karen Whitsett told Fox News host Laura Ingraham on Monday that the controversial drug hydroxychloroquine stopped her coronavirus symptoms "within a couple hours."

Whitsett represents parts of Detroit, a city that has been labeled a coronavirus "hot spot." Recent data indicated 5,032 positive cases in Detroit with 196 deaths attributable to the virus reported in the city.








						Dem lawmaker says Trump saved her life by recommending hydroxychloroquine for coronavirus
					

"If President Trump had not talked about this, it would not be something that's accessible for anyone to get, not right now," Whitsett said.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Here are some of the infected patients who have credited the medication for the improvement in their condition. 

Rio Giardinieri, who is the vice-president of a company that manufactures cooking equipment for high-end restaurants in Los Angeles, said his doctors administered the drug as a last hope for his recovery. 

The 52-year-old believes he contracted the virus during a conference in New York and immediately fell ill with a fever for five days, back pain, headaches, a cough and fatigue. 

'I was at the point where I was barely able to speak, and breathing was very challenging,' he told Fox 6.  

He went to Joe DiMaggio Hospital in South Florida, where doctors diagnosed him with pneumonia and coronavirus. 

Giardinieri explained that he was placed on oxygen but he was still unable to breath. 

After a week, doctors told him there was nothing else they could do and on Friday evening he said goodbye to his wife and three children. 

'I really thought my end was there. I had been through nine days of solid pain and for me, the end was there, so I made some calls to say, in my own way, goodbye to my friends and family,' he told the news site. 

Giardinieri said a friend then told him about the anti-malaria drug. He immediately asked a doctor to administer the medication.  

He then explained what came next, including the moment when he felt like his heart was beating out of his chest. 

'They had to come in, and get me calmed down, and take care of me,' Giardinieri said. 

But then the next morning he says he 'woke up like nothing ever happened' and feeling much better.    

The doctors said they don't believe Giardinieri's episode was a reaction to the anti-malaria drug but instead was likely the virus progressing in his body.   

'To me, the drug saved my life,' Giardinieri said. 



Meanwhile Margaret Novins in New Jersey,  where there are more than 2,800 confirmed coronavirus cases and 27 deaths, Novins had a very similar experience.

She told Forbes that she began feeling ill on March 8 and by March 15 she 'couldn't breathe'.

Novins said she was initially diagnosed with pneumonia before getting more test results back on March 19 that showed she was positive for coronavirus. 

The 53-year-old said her doctors categorized her as 'critical' and she was given the hydroxychloroquine drug. When she woke up on Saturday her fever was gone, which is 'fantastic', she said. 

Novins told the news site that her doctor 'insisted the pharmacy get it to me the minute we got the positive'.

'It seemed like their go-to right away.'


In North Carolina, Jeff Hensley, 57, was hospitalized over the weekend with labored breathing after he tested positive for COVID-19 

The Harnett County man started feeling sick on March 4 while working in Hawaii.

According to The News & Observer, Hensley had asked to be tested for the virus three times after returning to North Carolina on March 7. 

His wife told the news site that her husband was finally admitted and 'is on oxygen'. 

She said doctors are currently treating him with the anti-malaria drug. 

Though the drug is not FDA approved his wife says she's glad he's being treated with it.  

Entire article https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8143953/People-say-anti-malaria-drug-helped-recover-COVID-19.html


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My next door neighbor's brother was on his death bed with type 2 diabetes and corona virus.
> On a ventilator, and thought to be a goner.
> They administered hydroxichloraquine+z-Pack and in 18 hours he was walking out of the hospital.


My co-worker who is very young but has high blood pressure had a similar positive response to chloroquine.  But another friend of mine who had no pre-existing conditions and is a long distance runner as well didn’t experience any benefit from hydro I chloroquine.  In fact it made her very ill with nausea and vomiting so they had to stop.  Both were in ICU at the same hospital chain, one in SF and one in San Jose.   So I think the verdict on hydroXiamen chloroquine is still very much undecided.  

Remdesivir is looking promising.  If this can be used prophylactically even better


			https://www.pharmacypracticenews.com/Covid-19/Article/04-20/Early-Data-on-Remdesivir-for-COVID-19-Cause-Guarded-Optimism/58063
		




Ricky Fandango said:


> You fucking dimwits in your zeal to watch the entire country come apart, have no vision, or possibly lack the capacity to see what's coming.


And this is why rational conversation is impossible.  No one on this site, on either “side”, have a zeal to watch the entire country fall apart.   No one.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This article is a preprint and has not been certified by peer review [what does this mean?]. It reports new medical research that has yet to be evaluated and so should _not_ be used to guide clinical practice.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it the doomsday preppers are the first to whine? The freeze dried stew ain't that good?


The only whining is coming from you, ya dimwitted fool.
You've been throwing a tantrum since Nov. 2016...ya fuckin' poodle dick.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How does calling out a socialist authoritarian dictate against a free people sound?


It sounds a lot like "workers of the world unite - you have nothing to lose but your chains"


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe
> 
> 
> The president has lambasted the WHO for accepting Beijing’s assurances about the outbreak, but he repeated them, as well.
> ...


The website is commonly used to publish research papers before they have been reviewed by others knowledgable in the field and accepted for publication in an established journal.  They are always willing to listen to experts, such as Southern California plumbers, for example.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Watch what happens after another month of lockdown.
> 
> When people start getting really desperate, this story, as sad as it may be, will be long forgotten when the real misery hits.


Would that be those who have run out of canned chili or those who have a loved one in intensive care?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My next door neighbor's brother was on his death bed with type 2 diabetes and corona virus.
> On a ventilator, and thought to be a goner.
> They administered hydroxichloraquine+z-Pack and in 18 hours he was walking out of the hospital.


Send your data to the authors.  That's what is posted on the website for - to gather reviews.

Did it cure his diabetes also?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You fucking dimwits in your zeal to watch the entire country come apart, have no vision, or possibly lack the capacity to see what's coming.


I think it was pretty easy to predict that wingnuts would come streaming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> I think it was pretty easy to predict that wingnuts would come streaming out of the woodwork.











						De Blasio’s social distancing tip line flooded with penis photos, Hitler memes
					

Mayor Bill de Blasio’s critics let him know how they really felt about him ordering New Yorkers to snitch on each other for violating social-distancing rules — by flooding his new tip l…




					t.co
				



You rang?
It hasn't even begun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> De Blasio’s social distancing tip line flooded with penis photos, Hitler memes
> 
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio’s critics let him know how they really felt about him ordering New Yorkers to snitch on each other for violating social-distancing rules — by flooding his new tip l…
> ...


Keep digging big guy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep digging big guy.


I love how you and spola are intertwined.
Its almost like you're the same douchebag.
You complete eachother's sentences and answer questions for eachother.
You even use the same little phrases.
What should I be digging for, the truth?

Should I dig for my barber shop that just went under?


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Norway and Sweden have similar populations and similar universal health care plans.  Norway had strict social isolation protocols in place; Sweden did not.
> 
> View attachment 6898


Hi, I think this is a really good piece of information.  The different approaches to dealing with Covid-19 will definitely have different results.  My biggest issue, and this is just an observation, is much of the data and analysis is so binary.  Meaning its mortality rate, its this, or that...its singular.   I'm guilty of it. This is a multi faceted situation and if you focus on only one area only, you will disregard others that make an impact to society, country, commerce, well being, etc..  Think of weather...which area of the world is best?  If you focus on just temperature, you are eliminating, humidity, wind, precipitation, elevation, etc. from the equation and may leave out a better place.  My vote is San Diego...used to live there...I think this is the same in terms of the many factors that need to be determined to figure out the right course of action for dealing with this.  It is so multi-faceted that there are so many variables to consider.  We can all focus on one area, spin a narrative one way or the other (not blaming or pointing fingers at anyone...just replied to @espola 's post because I thought the data point was intriguing), but there are a combination of variables that are in play to come up with the best solution for our country in terms of how to deal with this and move forward.  It is very dynamic.  Lots of perspectives and views.  Nobody and I mean nobody wants people to die.  Nobody wants others to be in financial ruin, distress, without food, shelter, lose their livelihoods, homes, etc.  People have different perspectives based on their experiences, and some feel more strongly than others regarding guidance provided, freedoms, choice, data, etc.  There is a balance or Goldilocks Zone here somewhere.  I just hope our elected leaders can find it before we all beat the shit out of each other.  Its getting ugly out there and on here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Hi, I think this is a really good piece of information.  The different approaches to dealing with Covid-19 will definitely have different results.  My biggest issue, and this is just an observation, is much of the data and analysis is so binary.  Meaning its mortality rate, its this, or that...its singular.   I'm guilty of it. This is a multi faceted situation and if you focus on only one area only, you will disregard others that make an impact to society, country, commerce, well being, etc..  Think of weather...which area of the world is best?  If you focus on just temperature, you are eliminating, humidity, wind, precipitation, elevation, etc. from the equation and may leave out a better place.  My vote is San Diego...used to live there...I think this is the same in terms of the many factors that need to be determined to figure out the right course of action for dealing with this.  It is so multi-faceted that there are so many variables to consider.  We can all focus on one area, spin a narrative one way or the other (not blaming or pointing fingers at anyone...just replied to @espola 's post because I thought the data point was intriguing), but there are a combination of variables that are in play to come up with the best solution for our country in terms of how to deal with this and move forward.  It is very dynamic.  Lots of perspectives and views.  Nobody and I mean nobody wants people to die.  Nobody wants others to be in financial ruin, distress, without food, shelter, lose their livelihoods, homes, etc.  People have different perspectives based on their experiences, and some feel more strongly than others regarding guidance provided, freedoms, choice, data, etc.  There is a balance or Goldilocks Zone here somewhere.  I just hope our elected leaders can find it before we all beat the shit out of each other.  Its getting ugly out there and on here.


Spola is in the authoritarian camp.
He wants all of us to knuckle under and submit to a benevolent government lordship.
masks and gloves mandatory, and any dissent mocked, and ultimately crushed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Today in San Diego had the most coronavirus deaths so far.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love how you and spola are intertwined.
> Its almost like you're the same douchebag.
> You complete eachother's sentences and answer questions for eachother.
> You even use the same little phrases.
> ...


That's funny coming from one of the I know how he feels about it guys.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Today in San Diego had the most coronavirus deaths so far.


How can that be?
everyone is being locked down and ruined financially?

How many deaths have there been, rat-spola?
In San Diego?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Spola is in the authoritarian camp.
> He wants all of us to knuckle under and submit to a benevolent government lordship.
> masks and gloves mandatory, and any dissent mocked, and ultimately crushed.


Are you feeling mocked?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How can that be?
> everyone is being locked down and ruined financially?
> 
> How many deaths have there been, rat-spola?
> In San Diego?


Locked down?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Locked down?


He's a pussy who feels entitled to more than everyone else. Stay calm and stay home . . . maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The protesters, the pussies, are a distinct minority. The world, literally, the WORLD is laughing and shaking their heads at those idiots endangering their communities, their families.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a pussy who feels entitled to more than everyone else. Stay calm and stay home . . . maybe that's the problem?


I have been "locked down" because my wife is doing all our shopping runs.  She goes in to help out at her friend's restaurant most days, shopping for supplies and working the front counter for the takeout customers and delivery people.

A woman came in to pick up a delivery order a couple of days ago, but without  mask or gloves required in San Diego for all food handlers.  When my wife asked her to leave and not come back until she had mask and gloves, the woman shouted obscenities and grabbed the mask off my wife's face.  The delivery service has banned her and SDPD are reviewing the security video.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> I have been "locked down" because my wife is doing all our shopping runs.  She goes in to help out at her friend's restaurant most days, shopping for supplies and working the front counter for the takeout customers and delivery people.
> 
> A woman came in to pick up a delivery order a couple of days ago, but without  mask or gloves required in San Diego for all food handlers.  When my wife asked her to leave and not come back until she had mask and gloves, the woman shouted obscenities and grabbed the mask off my wife's face.  The delivery service has banned her and SDPD are reviewing the security video.


Times are tough and when the going gets tough the tough retain their composure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> I have been "locked down" because my wife is doing all our shopping runs.  She goes in to help out at her friend's restaurant most days, shopping for supplies and working the front counter for the takeout customers and delivery people.
> 
> A woman came in to pick up a delivery order a couple of days ago, but without  mask or gloves required in San Diego for all food handlers.  When my wife asked her to leave and not come back until she had mask and gloves, the woman shouted obscenities and grabbed the mask off my wife's face.  The delivery service has banned her and SDPD are reviewing the security video.


You dont work, you self absorbed piece of shit.
Think about the millions who have lost their jobs, businesses, and are on the verge of losing their homes.
You really are a selfish cocksucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> De Blasio’s social distancing tip line flooded with penis photos, Hitler memes
> 
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio’s critics let him know how they really felt about him ordering New Yorkers to snitch on each other for violating social-distancing rules — by flooding his new tip l…
> ...











						NYC Mayor shocked to hear newly released "empty the jails" inmates commit new crimes
					

If only someone could have foreseen this




					hotair.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Locked down?


Yes, locked down.
I like to buy a cigar once in awhile and I drove by my local smoke shop today to get one.
The owner was there and everything was gone out of the shop.
He said the city shut him down.
He's done.
My barber and my cigar guy, and my favorite Mexican restaurant is hanging by a thread.
Hope you're happy, you slimy wrinkled up old douchebag.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, locked down.
> I like to buy a cigar once in awhile and I drove by my local smoke shop today to get one.
> The owner was there and everything was gone out of the shop.
> He said the city shut him down.
> ...


I don't think I am all that slimy.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont work, you self absorbed piece of shit.
> Think about the millions who have lost their jobs, businesses, and are on the verge of losing their homes.
> You really are a selfish cocksucker.







__





						Some data on Covid-19 and why we're not over reacting...
					

Of course. You think he won't?  OBVI



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Send your data to the authors.  That's what is posted on the website for - to gather reviews.
> 
> Did it cure his diabetes also?


Lots of stuff on hydroxychloroquine in the middle of this --


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Hi, I think this is a really good piece of information.  The different approaches to dealing with Covid-19 will definitely have different results.  My biggest issue, and this is just an observation, is much of the data and analysis is so binary.  Meaning its mortality rate, its this, or that...its singular.   I'm guilty of it. This is a multi faceted situation and if you focus on only one area only, you will disregard others that make an impact to society, country, commerce, well being, etc..  Think of weather...which area of the world is best?  If you focus on just temperature, you are eliminating, humidity, wind, precipitation, elevation, etc. from the equation and may leave out a better place.  My vote is San Diego...used to live there...I think this is the same in terms of the many factors that need to be determined to figure out the right course of action for dealing with this.  It is so multi-faceted that there are so many variables to consider.  We can all focus on one area, spin a narrative one way or the other (not blaming or pointing fingers at anyone...just replied to @espola 's post because I thought the data point was intriguing), but there are a combination of variables that are in play to come up with the best solution for our country in terms of how to deal with this and move forward.  It is very dynamic.  Lots of perspectives and views.  Nobody and I mean nobody wants people to die.  Nobody wants others to be in financial ruin, distress, without food, shelter, lose their livelihoods, homes, etc.  People have different perspectives based on their experiences, and some feel more strongly than others regarding guidance provided, freedoms, choice, data, etc.  There is a balance or Goldilocks Zone here somewhere.  I just hope our elected leaders can find it before we all beat the shit out of each other.  Its getting ugly out there and on here.


Along those lines, I keep watching India.   Their weather is very hot and humid right now, and this started late March/early April.    But, as you stated, weather is only one factor.  What about population density?   Healthcare?  Health of the population in general?  Average age of population?

This is why I'm interested in India. They are 10x denser in many areas than New York, their healthcare isn't nearly on par with the US, many smokers (70% of males smoke), not the most sanitary in some areas.  Yet their cases remain relatively low when compared to other countries.      

As of today they have 18,985 total cases, 13.95 per million.   US has 824,698, 2,502 per million.  New York alone has 139,385 cases.  So why does India have so few comparatively?   A big difference is the heat and humidity.   

Let's hope hotter weather gives us all a breather (no pun intended) and gives science the time it needs to figure this virus out.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Experimental anti-viral drug Remdesivir used to treat COVID-19 patients
					

The very first COVID-19 patient in the U. S. , a man from Snohomish County, was treated with an experimental anti-viral drug called Remdesivir. The drug was once used to treat Ebola. It is now being tested in clinical trials across the country including at several local hospitals. At least one...




					komonews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

De Blasio's Wuhan Virus Snitch Line 'Flooded' With Obscene Pix and Reminders of His Failed Crisis Leadership
					

Oh my.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

William Barr: DOJ Could Side with Lawsuits Against States' Lockdowns
					

William Barr warned that states could find themselves in hot water from the Justice Department if their coronavirus lockdowns go "too far."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont work, you self absorbed piece of shit.
> Think about the millions who have lost their jobs, businesses, and are on the verge of losing their homes.
> You really are a selfish cocksucker.


How about just asking the banks to put everything on freeze until the country can safely get back moving? Why do those greedy fucks have to be the only ones the rules don't apply to?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How would we know with limited testing?


How did the cdc know 60 million Americans were infected with H1N1 in 2010?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

They are "the experts" you people always believe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did the cdc know 60 million Americans were infected with H1N1 in 2010?


Testing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about just asking the banks to put everything on freeze until the country can safely get back moving? Why do those greedy fucks have to be the only ones the rules don't apply to?


Did the unions refund or stop taking dues?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Testing.


They tested 60 million people?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did the unions refund or stop taking dues?


The banks are still open.
rat can go ask them himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did the unions refund or stop taking dues?


Refund what? Everyone is working.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They tested 60 million people?


They tested many more and sooner than this feckless admin can handle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The banks are still open.
> rat can go ask them himself.


So you are fine with business as usual concerning banks demanding payment from people who through no fault of their own aren't earning right now? Just push it back, add the time to the end of the loan. No one is asking for loan forgiveness except trump, for himself, like he always has.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They tested many more and sooner than this feckless admin can handle.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are fine with business as usual concerning banks demanding payment from people who through no fault of their own aren't earning right now? Just push it back, add the time to the end of the loan. No one is asking for loan forgiveness except trump, for himself, like he always has.


Ignoramus.
You have no fucking clue how a business works.
When does the tap turn back on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ignoramus.
> You have no fucking clue how a business works.
> When does the tap turn back on?


Didn't save for a rainy day eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

New report reveals scale of Trump's debt and it's breathtaking
					

President-elect faces more questions about conflict of interest as financial reliance on big banks is revealed




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't save for a rainy day eh?


You go on believing that.
We'll see who laughs last.

Just forget about the barber shop or the guy with the cigars who just went out of business, you selfish prick, eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Refund what? Everyone is working.


UAW?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Trump and Fox News want to send their hydroxychloroquine hype down the memory hole
					

They’ve suddenly stopped talking about an unproven drug they touted as a possible miracle cure. It’s not an accident.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You go on believing that.
> We'll see who laughs last.
> 
> Just forget about the barber shop or the guy with the cigars who just went out of business, you selfish prick, eh?


Always accuse others of that which you are guilty, trump 101.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ignoramus.
> You have no fucking clue how a business works.
> When does the tap turn back on?


Everyman for himself, isn't that the Republican credo? The tap? God helps those who help themselves, do so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You go on believing that.
> We'll see who laughs last.
> 
> Just forget about the barber shop or the guy with the cigars who just went out of business, you selfish prick, eh?


. . . and that story you told about those guys? How was it you put it once, and you were wrong, "I don't believe you".


----------



## baldref (Apr 22, 2020)

wow dude... you're really so full of hate. how can you live with yourself? back away... seriously...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyman for himself, isn't that the Republican credo? The tap? God helps those who help themselves, do so.


You're the guy who couldn't give a shit.
I like my barber and my cigar guy.
I save a lot of money buying cigars and dogfood online, but I support local small businesses, and enjoy seeing my vendors on a regular basis.
The dogfood gal wont go out of business because dogs are deemed more essential than the smokeshop owner and the barber, and thus were not shut down by the city/state.
You're the guy who sarcastically inferred that I "didn't save for a rainy day" because secretly thats what you really hoped for.
Sorry to disappoint, but plumbers are essential too.
I just feel bad for the restaurants and bars like the others i mentioned who will lose everything.
I grew up in a small family restaurant. If this had happened to my parents, our family when they were grinding week in and week out to make it work, it would have ruined us.
Maybe thats why I have the sense for what it takes, and the empathy to see what this authoritarian shutdown is doing to our country.

You really are a pathetic and hateful waste of skin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

baldref said:


> wow dude... you're really so full of hate. how can you live with yourself? back away... seriously...


He knows.
It just doesnt bother him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the guy who couldn't give a shit.
> I like my barber and my cigar guy.
> I save a lot of money buying cigars and dogfood online, but I support local small businesses, and enjoy seeing my vendors on a regular basis.
> The dogfood gal wont go out of business because dogs are deemed more essential than the smokeshop owner and the barber, and thus were not shut down by the city/state.
> ...


The are more important things than money. The model had 2.6 mil dying if we did nothing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The are more important things than money. The model had 2.6 mil dying if we did nothing.


The model was shit.
Sound familiar?
(see #climatechange)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the guy who couldn't give a shit.
> I like my barber and my cigar guy.
> I save a lot of money buying cigars and dogfood online, but I support local small businesses, and enjoy seeing my vendors on a regular basis.
> The dogfood gal wont go out of business because dogs are deemed more essential than the smokeshop owner and the barber, and thus were not shut down by the city/state.
> ...


I feel for all the people hurting right now. If the banks could just put everything on hold it would certainly help. But of course big business doesn't take the hits people do, they just keep wanting their money. Like the great depression and the dust bowl days if the banks just put things on hold . . .
You on the other hand are quite selective in which human lives you respect.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't save for a rainy day eh?


Still projecting after all these years....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still projecting after all these years....


I'm fine, how bout you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I feel for all the people hurting right now. If the banks could just put everything on hold it would certainly help. But of course big business doesn't take the hits people do, they just keep wanting their money. Like the great depression and the dust bowl days if the banks just put things on hold . . .
> You on the other hand are quite selective in which human lives you respect.


You ignorant slut...read up, learn something...you are pathetic.

*Mortgage help is available during the coronavirus pandemic, but what’s offered can vary—here’s what you need to know*
Published Wed, Apr 1 20204:23 PM EDT

Banks, lawmakers and regulators are working together to keep the coronavirus pandemic from turning into the next housing crisis by rolling out a number of assistance programs aimed at giving Americans a break on their mortgages. But it can be confusing to navigate what relief you’re eligible for and how these programs may apply to your situation.

Last week, Congress enacted the CARES Act, which gave two major types of relief to homeowners with federally backed loans. First, it blocks lenders from starting foreclosure proceedings on federally backed loans for at least 60 days starting on March 18.









						Mortgage help is available during the coronavirus pandemic, but what's offered can vary—here's what you need to know
					

Banks, lawmakers and regulators are working together to keep the coronavirus pandemic from turning into the next housing crisis by rolling out a number of assistance programs aimed at giving Americans a break on their mortgages. But it can be confusing to navigate, so if you are looking for some...




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm fine, how bout you?


You're a lying piece of shit...
I work in an essential construction business, my kids work in healthcare. 
None of us have missed a day of work. None of us and no one we know has been infected by the virus.
WE ARE BLESSED. 
Why are you such a miserable little punk?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The are more important things than money. The model had 2.6 mil dying if we did nothing.


In your world the sky is always falling....

*Coronavirus Car Payment Relief Programs*
*Links to Resources and Advice From Our Experts*
by Will Kaufman, Content Strategist And News Editor
April 6th, 2020
Automakers are setting up programs to allow borrowers to defer loan payments if they have been financially impacted by the coronavirus pandemic. COVID-19, also known as the coronavirus, has unsettled the stock market and cast a pall of doubt over businesses both large and small. But the personal impacts of social distancing, isolation and uncertainty are equally as trying. Widespread business closures are causing financial hardship for a number of Americans, who now find themselves unable to pay all of their bills. Any worries we can lift from your mind could allow you to focus more energy on getting you and your family through this crisis.









						Coronavirus Car Payment Relief Programs | Edmunds
					

Edmunds has assembled a list of resources to help you find relief from car payment anxiety during the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic.



					www.edmunds.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a lying piece of shit...
> I work in an essential construction business, my kids work in healthcare.
> None of us have missed a day of work. None of us and no one we know has been infected by the virus.
> WE ARE BLESSED.
> Why are you such a miserable little punk?


Yes, yes, calm down. I've never seen someone yell about being blessed. You certainly have your own challenges to work through.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He knows.
> It just doesnt bother him.


I thought he was talking to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The are more important things than money. The model had 2.6 mil dying if we did nothing.


WORD, you dick.
56 million abortions

The World Health Organization recommends safe and legal *abortions* be available to all women. Around 56 million *abortions* are performed *each year in the*world, with about 45% done unsafely.

Wikipedia › wiki › Abortion
*Abortion - Wikipedia*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD, you dick.
> 56 million abortions
> 
> The World Health Organization recommends safe and legal *abortions* be available to all women. Around 56 million *abortions* are performed *each year in the*world, with about 45% done unsafely.
> ...


What does one tragic occurrence have to do with the other?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does one tragic occurrence have to do with the other?


You support one and cry about the other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Right down the middle.








						Anderson Cooper tells Las Vegas mayor she's making 'really ignorant' argument during coronavirus debate
					

CNN anchor Anderson Cooper appeared visibly annoyed by Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman Wednesday as they discussed her push for the city to reopen its businesses during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2020)

WHO director was a leader of a political group designated as a terrorist organization by US officials
					

There is a bright spotlight on the WHO and it's not finding good things




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right down the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mayor is a straight up idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That mayor is a straight up idiot.


So you can identify.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, calm down. I've never seen someone yell about being blessed. You certainly have your own challenges to work through.


I guarantee I'm as calm as a person in slumber and your as ignorant as a human being gets.
I emphasized being blessed because arrogance blinds you and ignorance won't allow you to comprehend the blessings we all share.
So exactly why are you a miserable, arrogant little punk?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does one tragic occurrence have to do with the other?


Hypocrisy is one more thing you can't comprehend.
So exactly why are you a miserable, arrogant little punk?


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hypocrisy is one more thing you can't comprehend.
> So exactly why are you a miserable, arrogant little punk?


Is that your morning session of self-reflection?


----------



## baldref (Apr 23, 2020)

i think husky is ebola's son. just a thought......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hypocrisy is one more thing you can't comprehend.
> So exactly why are you a miserable, arrogant little punk?


Projecting again I see.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

baldref said:


> i think husky is ebola's son. just a thought......


*Spola Ebola stole hundreds of Golfballs from his local Golf course on his*
*early morning walks....
Posted pictures of them, built a rack to contain them and then negotiated 
the sale of those STOLEN Golf balls with a poster on this very Forum...
That poster is......" Husky Poo Poo " the individual who bragged about all
of his free time to go golfing after retirement....
Also the " Same " poster that bragged on this very forum about having 
" older gentlemen " purchase alcohol for he & his cohorts while skipping 
school/skateboarding......*
*All TRUE and ALL on this FORUM....!!! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Spola Ebola stole hundreds of Golfballs from his local Golf course on his*
> *early morning walks....
> Posted pictures of them, built a rack to contain them and then negotiated
> the sale of those STOLEN Golf balls with a poster on this very Forum...
> ...


You are a liar, I never said anything of the kind, liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

You trumpies drinking the kool aid, err I mean disinfectant yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You trumpies drinking the kool aid, err I mean disinfectant yet?


Don’t knock it until you’ve tried it.
Can you try it and get back to me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that your morning session of self-reflection?


Says daddy Magoo in the mirror...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting again I see.


Once again blindly ignorant....


----------



## baldref (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a liar, I never said anything of the kind, liar.


looks like someone hit a nerve. i'm guessing it's completely true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

baldref said:


> looks like someone hit a nerve. i'm guessing it's completely true.


Think what you wish. This is America, you can lie and make things up all you want if that's who you want to be.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know some of you (you know who you are) were really pulling for this thing to be the Spanish Flu, or Small Pox, but it looks like its not gonna make the statistical cut.
> I will say that all of you did a fantastic job with the hysteria though.
> Congrats.


So supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it's ultraviolet or just a very powerful light. Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or some other way. I see the disinfectant that knocks it out in a minute, one minute.
And is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it's ultraviolet or just a very powerful light. Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or some other way. I see the disinfectant that knocks it out in a minute, one minute.
> And is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it's ultraviolet or just a very powerful light. Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or some other way. I see the disinfectant that knocks it out in a minute, one minute.
> And is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


The only positive thing I can see about this treatment is that those who will treat themselves with it are t supporters.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> The only positive thing I can see about this treatment is that those who will treat themselves with it are t supporters.


Trials already showing positive results.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

Trump suggests 'injection' of disinfectant to beat coronavirus and 'clean' the lungs
					

A Homeland Security official, under questioning from reporters, later said federal laboratories are not considering such a treatment option.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a liar, I never said anything of the kind, liar.



*Au contraire ya Lyin dementia ridden troll.....*

*It's right here in the forum....and YOU KNOW IT !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Trials already showing positive results.
> View attachment 6950



*Bob.....dentures don't cost that much...*


----------



## Dominic (Apr 24, 2020)

Im a Republican and this is crazy what im hearing from the President. Have any MAGA supporters in here figured this fraud out? I watch both CNN and FOX, does anyone else do this?  Fox is so worried about pissing him off . They stay away from the hot topics and focus on Pelosi, the 2nd , and civil liberties every 15 min.


----------



## baldref (Apr 24, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Im a Republican and this is crazy what im hearing from the President. Have any MAGA supporters in here figured this fraud out? I watch both CNN and FOX, does anyone else do this?  Fox is so worried about pissing him off . They stay away from the hot topics and focus on Pelosi, the 2nd , and civil liberties every 15 min.


all media is crap Dom. I lean conservative too, at least for economic issues. When I watched it, in it's entirety, it's just him kind of babbling about ideas. It's just more fodder for the left to take the ball and run with it. it means nothing in the grand scheme.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

baldref said:


> all media is crap Dom. I lean conservative too, at least for economic issues. When I watched it, in it's entirety, it's just him kind of babbling about ideas. It's just more fodder for the left to take the ball and run with it. it means nothing in the grand scheme.


Have you had your UV and Clorox treatment today?


----------



## baldref (Apr 24, 2020)

i rest my case. it means nothing. the biggest purveyor of nothing has just spoken.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you had your UV and Clorox treatment today?





baldref said:


> i rest my case. it means nothing. the biggest purveyor of nothing has just spoken.


I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## baldref (Apr 24, 2020)

you can take anything you want as anything you want. here's a question: do tyou think i'm an idiot for going to play golf next week? because i think i'll be ok if i don't lick my balls. but you, feel free to lick my balls.


----------



## messy (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it's ultraviolet or just a very powerful light. Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or some other way. I see the disinfectant that knocks it out in a minute, one minute.
> And is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


May work, may not work. I'm just hearing things. I talk to a lot of people and I'm, you know, smart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you had your UV and Clorox treatment today?


"Have you had your chemo enema and electro shock therapy today?"
Excuse me I was projecting for a change...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think what you wish. This is America, you can lie and make things up all you want if that's who you want to be.


Talking to yourself in the mirror again? F'n pinhead....


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 24, 2020)

messy said:


> May work, may not work. I'm just hearing things. I talk to a lot of people and I'm, you know, smart.


He can handle things. He’s smart. Not like everybody says, like dumb. *He’s smart and he wants respect!*


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

baldref said:


> you can take anything you want as anything you want. here's a question: do tyou think i'm an idiot for going to play golf next week? because i think i'll be ok if i don't lick my balls. but you, feel free to lick my balls.


No surprise that you are maintaining your usual level of decorum.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> He can handle things. He’s smart. Not like everybody says, like dumb. *He’s smart and he wants respect!*


Fredo, shouldn't you be fishing?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

baldref said:


> all media is crap Dom. I lean conservative too, at least for economic issues. When I watched it, in it's entirety, it's just him kind of babbling about ideas. It's just more fodder for the left to take the ball and run with it. it means nothing in the grand scheme.


Kinda like how the right used to look for anything Obama misspoke about, and now Biden, and run with it?  

In my case I watched a bit of what Donald Trump was saying and realized he was rambling on like he often does.  I don't think he literally meant to inject disinfectant, at least I hope not, (but on the other hand how can you "inject" UV light?).   I honestly have no idea what he meant but I don't really care anymore, I just want this virus annihilated.  

But let's be honest here, if a Democrat had said the same thing about injecting disinfectant, the right would be going hog wild.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

baldref said:


> all media is crap Dom. I lean conservative too, at least for economic issues. When I watched it, in it's entirety, it's just him kind of babbling about ideas. It's just more fodder for the left to take the ball and run with it. it means nothing in the grand scheme.


Seems the people that voted for trump because he says what he means are now busy arguing he didn't mean what he said.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Kinda like how the right used to look for anything Obama misspoke about, and now Biden, and run with it?
> 
> In my case I watched a bit of what Donald Trump was saying and realized he was rambling on like he often does.  I don't think he literally meant to inject disinfectant, at least I hope not, (but on the other hand how can you "inject" UV light?).   I honestly have no idea what he meant but I don't really care anymore, I just want this virus annihilated.
> 
> But let's be honest here, if a Democrat had said the same thing about injecting disinfectant, the right would be going hog wild.


I'm bothered by the fact that none of the actual doctors in the room didn't stand up and say "No sir, that is not correct".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that none of the actual doctors in the room didn't stand up and say "No sir, that is not correct".


They are trying to stay in place and manage a madman. They do us much more good still there. trump might replace them with the fucking pillow guy and vince mcmahon.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that none of the actual doctors in the room didn't stand up and say "No sir, that is not correct".


They looked stunned and not sure what to do.   Speak out, get fired.   And that's the problem in a nutshell.  Trump's dumb statements would be as dangerous if he allowed his experts to clear things up.   

Lysol obviously took it seriously enough to put out a warning against internal use.


----------



## baldref (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Kinda like how the right used to look for anything Obama misspoke about, and now Biden, and run with it?
> 
> In my case I watched a bit of what Donald Trump was saying and realized he was rambling on like he often does.  I don't think he literally meant to inject disinfectant, at least I hope not, (but on the other hand how can you "inject" UV light?).   I honestly have no idea what he meant but I don't really care anymore, I just want this virus annihilated.
> 
> But let's be honest here, if a Democrat had said the same thing about injecting disinfectant, the right would be going hog wild.


i don't disagree.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

QUOTE="Dominic, post: 320708, member: 1"

Im a Republican and this is crazy what im hearing from the President. 
*What's he said that's " Crazy "....Sarcasm ....?*

Have any MAGA supporters in here figured this fraud out ? 
*What's fraudulent about one of the BEST economies this Country has EVER seen ...?*
*What's fraudulent about fulfilling every campaign promise he made ...?*
*What's fraudulent about TELLING THE TRUTH TO THE AMERICAN PUBLIC ....?*


I watch both CNN and FOX, does anyone else do this?  
*SO DO I ...And MSNBC, ABC, NPR, CSPAN and many others....*
*The Murdoch Bros have destroyed the base platform of FOXNEWS....And YOU SHOULD*
*KNOW THAT.....*

Fox is so worried about pissing him off . 
*FOX NEWS is NOT worried about " Pissing " him off....they are VERY worried about*
*losing the Cable Clientele they have at the moment....as their numbers are slowly
dropping....Just look what happened to the " DRUDGEREPORT "...they STOPPED
telling the TRUTH and started to placate " Liberals " in an effort to swing momentum
towards Democrat Lemming....Not working....They're losing Clients...

*


They stay away from the hot topics and focus on 
Pelosi, the 2nd , and civil liberties every 15 min.
*YES ...They do stay away from the " Hot Topics ".....Like the MASSIVE PENSION PLANS THAT ARE*
*GOING BELLY UP AS I TYPE THIS....CALIFORNIA IS # 1 ON THIS LIST !
LIKE THE REVOLT THAT IS TRANSPIRING AS I TYPE THIS.......MAYOR GARCETTI IS LIVE RIGHT NOW
LYING HIS ASS OFF...SOUTHERN CALIF IS BEYOND A POWDER KEG....HE KNOWS THIS !!!!
HE KNOWS THE " MANUFACTURED "  VIRUS WAS SPREAD THRU OUT CALIFORNIA EARLY THIS YEAR...!
HOT WEATHER, COOPED UP CITIZENS, NO MONEY = A RECIPE FOR CHAOS THAT DEMOCRATS WANT.
THAT'S WHAT ALL OF THE NETWORKS SHOULD BE COVERING.....
THESE CORRUPT POLITICIANS ARE LEVERAGING THE CITIZENS AGAINST THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT
IN AN EFFORT TO EXTORT FUNDS FROM THE FEDERAL GOVT TO FILL THEIR OWN SHORT COMINGS 
AND OVER PROMISED PENSION PLANS......

*
/QUOTE
*HEY DOMINIC....THE PRESIDENT IS NOT THE PROBLEM, THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY/MSM AND HIDDEN OPERATORS*
*SETTING THIS AGENDA ARE THE PROBLEM.......
YOU ARE AWARE OF IT, YOU JUST DON'T WANT TO LOOK AT IT......
IT'S FILTHY....
IT'S VILE...*
*IT'S DISGUSTING ....
IT'S SOMETIMES NOT FATHOMABLE THAT THIS IS HAPPENING TO THE COUNTRY WE ALL GREW UP
IN......BUT IT'S HAPPENING AND YOU NEED TO LOOK THE PROBLEM IN THE EYE....*
*DON'T BLAME OUR CURRENT PRESIDENT, HE DIDN'T RELEASE THIS MANUFACTURED VIRUS...
THE CCP/DNC/NWO WHERE THE CULPRITS, THEY COULD SEE THAT THEIR AGENDA 21 PLAN
WAS GOING DOWN IN FLAMES FASTER THAN THEY COULD STOP IT SO THEY DESTROYED THE
WORLD ECONOMY IN THEIR LATEST COUP ATTEMPT AGAINST THE POTUS WHO EXPOSED THEIR 
PLAN THAT PUT CHINA AS THE WORLD CURRENCY.....
LOOK IT UP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME......BUT THE TRUTH HURTS ...
JUST LIKE WHEN YOUR CAR IS STOLEN, YOUR BUSINESS IS ROBBED...ETC*
*IT HURTS....
WE AMERICA HAVE BEEN VIOLATED, AND THE VERY POLITICIANS THAT PREACH BULLSHIT ARE 
COMPLICIT TO WHAT HAS HAPPENED....*
*HOW MANY CALIFORNIA POLITICIANS HAVE CHINA " BLOOD " MONEY IN THEIR BANK ACCOUNTS....!!
THINK ABOUT THAT FOR AWHILE....!




HEY MAYOR.....SPEAKING SPANISH TO THE AMERICAN CITIZENS DOES NOT CHANGE THE 
DRACONIAN MEASURES YOU ARE WIELDING AGAINST AMERICAN CITIZENS IN AN EFFORT TO
EXTORT MONEY FROM THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT WITH THIS MANUFACTURED VIRUS....!
YOUR $ 600.00 BRIBERY CARD HAS ALREADY RUN OUT OF CASH.....NOW WHAT...?
YOU WILL NOT KEEP THE UNITED STATES CITIZENS IN YOUR COUNTY UNDER YOUR THUMB
WITH UNCONSTITUTIONAL MEASURES THAT VIOLATE PEOPLE BASIC RIGHTS.....
YOU KNOW VERY VERY WELL THAT THE VIRUS HAS SWEPT THRU AND THE DEATHS HAVE 
BEEN VERY VERY QUESTIONABLE AT BEST.....
THIS IS WRONG WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND YOU WILL NOT GET AWAY WITH THIS....!!!!
YOU KNOW I AN RIGHT.....!


*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

*HEY MAYOR ..... HABLAR ESPAÑOL PARA LOS CIUDADANOS AMERICANOS NO CAMBIA EL*
*MEDIDAS DRACONIANAS QUE ESTÁ SOLDANDO CONTRA LOS CIUDADANOS AMERICANOS EN UN ESFUERZO PARA  EXTRAIGA EL DINERO DEL GOBIERNO FEDERAL CON ESTE VIRUS FABRICADO ...!
SU TARJETA DE US $ 600.00 POR SOBORIO YA SE HA ACABADO DE EFECTIVO ..... ? AHORA QUÉ ...?
NO MANTENDRÁS A LOS CIUDADANOS DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS EN TU CONDADO BAJO TU PULGAR 
CON MEDIDAS INCONSTITUCIONALES QUE VIOLAN DERECHOS BÁSICOS DE LAS PERSONAS .....
SABES MUY BIEN QUE EL VIRUS HA SIDO BARRIDO Y LAS MUERTES TIENEN
SIDO MUY MUY CUESTIONABLE EN EL MEJOR .....
ESTO ESTÁ INCORRECTO LO QUE ESTÁS HACIENDO Y NO TE QUITARÁS CON ESTO ... !!!!
¡SABES QUE UN DERECHO .....!*


----------



## Dominic (Apr 24, 2020)

Nono multiligual. I think pence would make a decent president.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Nono multiligual. I think pence would make a decent president.


Let' try him out for a few months.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Let' try him out for a few months.



*Same nail......different Hammer....just don't put YOUR appendage under it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are trying to stay in place and manage a madman. They do us much more good still there. trump might replace them with the fucking pillow guy and vince mcmahon.


And this buffoon beat your best and will do it again in 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this buffoon beat your best and will do it again in 2020.


Did you think he would be this unhinged as president?


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you think he would be this unhinged as president?


I just thought he would be a daily source of humor like w was.  I didn't realize he would turn out to be as evil as Cheney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you think he would be this unhinged as president?


Fun to watch you hamsters on the wheel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Whitmer Sent Unpleasant Text Messages To Dem Lawmaker Who Thanked Trump for Her Coronavirus Recovery
					

On Fox News Friday night, Michigan State Representative Karen Whitsett told Tucker Carlson that text messages she's been receiving from Governor Whitmer have not been pleasant ever since the Democratic




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Huh, 








						What? Christopher Steele, Who Compiled Trump Dossier For Democrats, Said His Emails Were Wiped
					

What is it with the Clintons and their allies? They appear to have an appalling ability to keep their emails. Hillary Clinton deleted some 30,000 communications which were under federal




					townhall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it's ultraviolet or just a very powerful light. Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or some other way. I see the disinfectant that knocks it out in a minute, one minute.
> And is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


It works, but only if you wear latex gloves, and a mask. 
You also have to be driving in your car (while we near record temps) with the windows rolled up, but with no AC because its a closed system, and you might infect, or worse yet, re-infect yourself.
Its also been proven that even with all these boxes checked, you need to also be driving within sight of miles of empty beaches, patrolled by cops, and do-gooders dispensed by authoritarian decree.

If all those criteria are met, and you hate the president with all your heart, it will cure you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> He can handle things. He’s smart. Not like everybody says, like dumb. *He’s smart and he wants respect!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6953











						Chris Cuomo's wife blasted for saying she bathed in CLOROX to treat coronavirus in ‘dangerous and irresponsible post’
					

CHRIS Cuomo’s wife has suggested bathing in bleach to help combat the coronavirus, echoing President Trump’s advice that injecting disinfectant might help treat COVID-19 patients. The b…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It works, but only if you wear latex gloves, and a mask.
> You also have to be driving in your car (while we near record temps) with the windows rolled up, but with no AC because its a closed system, and you might infect, or worse yet, re-infect yourself.
> Its also been proven that even with all these boxes checked, you need to also be driving within sight of miles of empty beaches, patrolled by cops, and do-gooders dispensed by authoritarian decree.
> 
> If all those criteria are met, and you hate the president with all your heart, it will cure you.


If you do it right, all your troubles with end.  It's a multistep process.

3.  Into a large plastic mixing bowl pour enough ammonia solution to cover the bottom.  (Note:  ammonia is a common household cleaner and disinfectant)

4.  Add 1/4 cup of household chlorine laundry bleach (Note:  chlorine is a common household cleaner and disinfectant)

5.  Hold your head close to the bowl and breath deep.  Soon your troubles will be over.

But don't forget the necessary first steps --

1.  Get every other living thing that you care about out of the house.

2.  Call 911 and tell them what you are going to do.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It works, but only if you wear latex gloves, and a mask.
> You also have to be driving in your car (while we near record temps) with the windows rolled up, but with no AC because its a closed system, and you might infect, or worse yet, re-infect yourself.
> Its also been proven that even with all these boxes checked, you need to also be driving within sight of miles of empty beaches, patrolled by cops, and do-gooders dispensed by authoritarian decree.
> 
> If all those criteria are met, and you hate the president with all your heart, it will cure you.



*BRAVO....He felt that !





*


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

espola said:


> If you do it right, all your troubles with end.  It's a multistep process.
> 
> 3.  Into a large plastic mixing bowl pour enough ammonia solution to cover the bottom.  (Note:  ammonia is a common household cleaner and disinfectant)
> 
> ...



*Hmmmm.....advocating suicide....*
*
Posting the process on an OPEN FORUM WHERE YOUNG SOCCER PLAYERS 
OR MENTALLY UNSTABLE INDIVIDUALS MIGHT FREQUENT...

YOU SIR HAVE BEEN REPORTED !
YOU SHOULD HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT THE ABOVE POST BEFORE YOU CLICKED " POST REPLY "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmm.....advocating suicide....*
> 
> *Posting the process on an OPEN FORUM WHERE YOUNG SOCCER PLAYERS
> OR MENTALLY UNSTABLE INDIVIDUALS MIGHT FREQUENT...
> ...


"Mentally unstable", that describes you perfectly.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Mentally unstable", that describes you perfectly.


There are two conclusions likely here --

- if the 911 operator understands what you are saying, he will try to talk you out of it
- if that doesn't work. as soon as you start to inhale the fumes you will run gasping from the house - if the timing is just right the paramedics will meet you on your lawn.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 25, 2020)

I wonder if he will fire Dr.Birx now?









						See Dr. Birx's reaction to Trump's dangerous suggestion - CNN Video
					

President Trump dangerously asked William Bryan, head of science and technology for DHS, to study UV light and injecting disinfectant to treat coronavirus. Medical experts agree that sunlight and disinfectant are not safe human treatments for coronavirus.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2020)

espola said:


> If you do it right, all your troubles with end.  It's a multistep process.
> 
> 3.  Into a large plastic mixing bowl pour enough ammonia solution to cover the bottom.  (Note:  ammonia is a common household cleaner and disinfectant)
> 
> ...


CHRIS Cuomo's wife has suggested bathing in bleach to help combat the coronavirus, echoing President Trump's advice that injecting disinfectant might help treat COVID-19 patients.

"At the direction of my doctor, Dr. Linda Lancaster, who reminded me that this is an oxygen-depleting virus, she suggested I take a bath and add a nominal amount of bleach," she writes.

"Yes, bleach. So, I add a small amount—1/4 to ½ cup ONLY—of Clorox to a full bath of warm water (80 gallons). Why? To combat the radiation and metals in my system and oxygenate it.
"Since I had no sense of smell and no open cuts that it might sting, I opted to do it."








						Chris Cuomo's wife blasted for saying she bathed in CLOROX to treat coronavirus in ‘dangerous and irresponsible post’
					

CHRIS Cuomo’s wife has suggested bathing in bleach to help combat the coronavirus, echoing President Trump’s advice that injecting disinfectant might help treat COVID-19 patients. The b…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2020)

espola said:


> If you do it right, all your troubles with end.  It's a multistep process.
> 
> 3.  Into a large plastic mixing bowl pour enough ammonia solution to cover the bottom.  (Note:  ammonia is a common household cleaner and disinfectant)
> 
> ...


Is this what Hillary has planned for poor old Joe Biden?
What are the Democrats gonna do?
It's sad to watch Joe going through his mental health issues.
Reagan wrote a farewell letter and exited the stage...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is this what Hillary has planned for poor old Joe Biden?
> What are the Democrats gonna do?
> It's sad to watch Joe going through his mental health issues.
> Reagan wrote a farewell letter and exited the stage...


Look at your boy donald, see any problems there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Watch: Illinois Explains What Qualifies as a 'COVID Death'
					

Really?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Mentally unstable", that describes you perfectly.



*STEADY AS SHE GOES........*
*
NOW SPOLA/EBOLA IS MENTALLY UNSTABLE .....AND POSTING CRIMINAL ACTS...!
YOU MIGHT WANT TO DISTANCE YOURSELF FROM HIM AND HIS ACTIONS.....
SPOLA/EBOLA HAS SOME SERIOUS PROBLEMS NOW WITH WHAT HE POSTED/SUGGESTED
ON A PUBLIC FORUM.....
YOU DO NOT POST SUGGESTIONS SUCH AS HE DID ON A PUBLIC FORUM/YOUTH SPORTS....*
*YOU JUST DON"T DO THAT.......HE SHOULD HAVE THOUGHT BETTER OF IT AND DELETED IT....

HE NOW OWNS THAT, AND HE BETTER HOPE TO GOD NO ONE FOLLOWS THRU WITH THAT
CRAP......!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look at your boy donald, see any problems there?


If Donald is my boy, that would make you my bitch....
If the Democrats run Joe Biden, Trump will win again and for the second time I will not have cast a vote in his favor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6981


Speaking of bad math...









						Obama: "I've now been to 57 states" | Reuters Video
					

May 9 - On the campaign trail in Beaverton, Oregon, Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama mistakenly tells a crowd that's he's been to 57 states - with one left to go.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “We don’t have a travel ban,” Klain said. “We have a travel Band-Aid right now. First, before it was imposed, 300,000 people came here from China in the previous month. So, the horse is out of the barn.”
> 
> “There’s no restriction on Americans going back and forth,” Klain said. “There are warnings. People should abide by those warnings. But today, 30 planes will land in Los Angeles that either originated in Beijing or came here on one-stops, 30 in San Francisco, 25 in New York City. Okay? So, unless we think that the color of the passport someone carries is a meaningful public health restriction, we have not placed a meaningful public health restriction.”
> 
> ...


Were we supposed to tell those American citizens they couldn't come back home to their country?  You losers are happy to take in illegal aliens but American citizens need to stay away?  Fucking morons.  At least nobody was as stupid as Peloi inviting the entire world to party in China Town.  Having said that, if there's any city that could stand to thin the herd...


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6981


*There ya go Ass-uming again......*
*
Barack = 6
Hussein = 7
Obama = 5
Joe the demented pervert only = ( 1 )
------------------------------------------------------*
*Total  = COVID-19


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

AND YES THE DEMOCRATS ARE VERY COMPLICIT IN THIS
VIRUS......POLITICAL COUP # 3 ( DEMOCRATS DON'T CARE ABOUT HUMANS )

JUST POWER !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10219370336103894&id=1076134656


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6981


Hey, Husky, I know all your libtard buddies hid from this... but I figured you'd want to offer some retort.  I'm still waiting.  You picked out some random woman on the street.  I picked out your libtard President.  Anything?  Bueller?  









						Obama: "I've now been to 57 states" | Reuters Video
					

May 9 - On the campaign trail in Beaverton, Oregon, Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama mistakenly tells a crowd that's he's been to 57 states - with one left to go.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Oh Boy.....The TRUTH is COMING OUT !*


----------



## baldref (Apr 28, 2020)

they're not interested in truth. hatred and party line is all that seems to matter.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2020)

Get up!  Don't you know it's just hoax?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Get up!  Don't you know it's just hoax?
> 
> View attachment 6994


The hoax is not that CV-19 is not an actual virus that affects people.
The hoax is how its treated by those who relay its deadliness to the rest of us.

Do you think Mr. Pence should be representing another message?


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hoax is not that CV-19 is not an actual virus that affects people.
> The hoax is how its treated by those who relay its deadliness to the rest of us.
> 
> Do you think Mr. Pence should be representing another message?


60,000 dead in 6 weeks.


----------



## messy (Apr 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hoax is not that CV-19 is not an actual virus that affects people.
> The hoax is how its treated by those who relay its deadliness to the rest of us.
> 
> Do you think Mr. Pence should be representing another message?


Is somebody supposed to understand your second sentence? That whole "formal education" thing not for you?


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Huh,








						AZ Woman Who Blamed Trump for Chloroquine Ingestion Now Subject of Homicide Investigation
					

There is a price to pay for taking the ‘orange man…bad’ route if you’re a liberal reporter. You’re bound to get slapped in the face. How many times will the




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

OPINION
Published 1 day ago
*Michael Goodwin: Coronavirus nursing home policy — this Cuomo approach proves tragic*

TPriVideo
*NY nursing home reports 55 deaths from COVID-19*
Bryan Llenas reports from outside the Cobble Hill Health Center in Brooklyn.
Get all the latest news on coronavirus and more delivered daily to your inbox. Sign up here.

To make sense of the carnage at New York nursing homes, you don’t need to sprout wings and survey the scene from 30,000 feet. Just keep your BS detector on and connect a few big dots.
​Start with the knowledge Albany had for months — that the coronavirus was extra-lethal for the elderly. Study after study showed death rates climbed with age, especially among those with serious, pre-existing health issues. That describes the entire population in most nursing homes.
Then look at the now-infamous March 25 directive from the New York State Department of Health that orders those homes and rehabilitation centers to admit and readmit patients sick with the coronavirus. The devil comes in the first sentence of the fifth paragraph:

“No resident shall be denied re-admission or admission to the NH solely based on a confirmed or suspected diagnosis of COVID-19.”
It reads like a legal warning against discrimination — because that’s what it is. The order effectively makes patients contaminated with a highly contagious disease a protected class, akin to the way bias is banned along racial and gender lines.
The concept is obscene. For the same reason that you don’t strike a match near gasoline, anyone carrying the virus should be banned from nursing homes, not forced on them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Ten years of Common Core have been a disaster -studies
					

When Common Core first crept upon us from the Gates Foundation and other coevals, and then came into being in most states for real in 2010, it was hailed as just the thing to turn the tide on America's falling educational standards.   Pres...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> 60,000 dead in 6 weeks.











						Remember the Hong Kong flu?
					

An I'm-so-cute-and-clever reporter recently asked the president if he deserves to be re-elected, given the number of deaths from the coronavirus, noting that the number is greater than American fatalities from the Vietnam war.  People can alway...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

April 29, 2020
*Leftists fight back against end the shutdown by crying “racism”*
By Andrea Widburg

Since we’ve learned more about the virus, it’s becoming clear that, because the virus isn’t as deadly as the models claim, a complete economic shutdown is not going to save lives. Armed with that information, the logical thing to do is to re-open the economy as quickly as possible. The rising number of people protesting, committing civil disobedience, and taking advantage of any exceptions to lockdown (just look at these surfers), shows that Americans are ready and, indeed, desperate to get back to normal.

Democrats, however, are loath to do so. I posited on Tuesday that, with their draconian lockdown orders, all of which are predicated on successfully wiping erasing the virus with a vaccination (reminder: there’s still no AIDS vaccination), the Democrats’ real goal is to tank the economy so that Trump cannot get reelected.
I'm even more concerned about a political motive behind the shutdowns now that hardcore Democrat activists are alleging that lifting lockdowns is racist. Bringing out the "racism" big gun ignores the fact that poverty,  not to mention a complete collapse of the American economy and food supply chains, will kill more blacks than the virus ever could. The following are just some examples of the effort to block re-opening America by claiming racism.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ten years of Common Core have been a disaster -studies
> 
> 
> When Common Core first crept upon us from the Gates Foundation and other coevals, and then came into being in most states for real in 2010, it was hailed as just the thing to turn the tide on America's falling educational standards.   Pres...
> ...


You do realize common core started with Reagan, right?   It has some very deep conservative roots:   









						Conservatives Have Forgotten That Common Core Is a Reagan Invention
					

Jeb Bush is being slammed for backing education standards designed by Republicans.




					www.newsweek.com
				






			https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Surprising-Conservative-Roots-of-the-Common-Core_FINAL.pdf
		


That being said I complete agree with you that Common Core is NOT working.   (Hold on, got dizzy there for a sec, I think the earth stopped spinning briefly when I wrote the words "I completely agree with you").


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Get up!  Don't you know it's just hoax?
> 
> View attachment 6994


Doesn't he realize he can make an acceptable mask from his tie?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> April 29, 2020
> *Leftists fight back against end the shutdown by crying “racism”*
> By Andrea Widburg
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do realize common core started with Reagan, right?   It has some very deep conservative roots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Common Core is what schools used to teach in the dear-old golden rule days, filled with layers of bureaucratic requirements and testing with authoritarian punishment for non-compliance on top.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do realize common core started with Reagan, right?   It has some very deep conservative roots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I don’t care who started it, it’s bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Your husband told me your real name is I’mtootired.
Get it?


----------



## messy (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> April 29, 2020
> *Leftists fight back against end the shutdown by crying “racism”*
> By Andrea Widburg
> 
> ...


This is great stuff. The stupidity of the author is mind-boggling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Is somebody supposed to understand your second sentence? That whole "formal education" thing not for you?


The rest of us know what he means.  It means you libtards and your libtard media need to keep the fear and panic up regardless of real numbers.  At least until Joe makes his concession call in November.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

Anyone following senator Biden's mandate of more social intercourse?  2 finger insertion style?


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ...


Your response got hidden by a typo.  It appears you meant to say --

_If you truly believe that Democrat's "real goal is to tank the economy so that Trump cannot get reelected" then there is no hope for any rational conversation with you. Also, what about those GOP governors who don't want to re-open their states either? Are they secretly Democrats?

This virus is non-political, it hits everyone despite party line. We need to work together to figure out how to re-open the economy without ramping up the deaths too quickly. I am of the school that we can't continue to stay completely shut down, we need to find a way towards "Phase 2" (whatever you want to call it). Protect the most vulnerable while allowing the country to re-open.

But how do we do that? No one is 100% sure of the best approach so if there is ever a time for collaboration it's now. These ridiculous conspiracy theories do nothing to help solve the problem._


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Your response got hidden by a typo.  It appears you meant to say --
> 
> _If you truly believe that Democrat's "real goal is to tank the economy so that Trump cannot get reelected" then there is no hope for any rational conversation with you. Also, what about those GOP governors who don't want to re-open their states either? Are they secretly Democrats?
> 
> ...


Speaking of conspiracy theories, Alex Jones is leading demonstrations calling for the arrest of Bill Gates.  My long-time dislike for Bill Gates and his marketing processes has been tempered somewhat by his work in giving away much of his ill-gotten gains for good causes.  Even so, I don't see what Jones could have on Gates, unless he just needs a well-known target to keep his followers interested.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Your response got hidden by a typo.  It appears you meant to say --
> 
> _If you truly believe that Democrat's "real goal is to tank the economy so that Trump cannot get reelected" then there is no hope for any rational conversation with you. Also, what about those GOP governors who don't want to re-open their states either? Are they secretly Democrats?
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you!


----------



## messy (Apr 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The rest of us know what he means.  It means you libtards and your libtard media need to keep the fear and panic up regardless of real numbers.  At least until Joe makes his concession call in November.


Too early to get so wound up about the election. Your guy still has a chance, "Outlaw." I just love writing that name. It's so cute. Do you have a "Podner?"


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, thank you!


Let's face it - someone who starts an account under the name "outlaw" is declaring upfront that he doesn't what law-abiding citizens think.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 29, 2020)

Well, I'm going to add some hopeful news here.  I'm sure many have already seen some of the promising news on Remdesivir, the antiviral originally developed for use against Ebola (which failed, unfortunately).  Looks like the results of the clinical trials are looking good, so good in fact the FDA is fast tracking it's use for COVID-19.  The official study data hasn't been released yet so it's unclear the severity of illness for those patients enrolled in the clinical trials.  Important because an earlier study from China showed disappointing results, but they tried the drug only on the most severe patients.  Since anti-virals work by stopping the virus from replicating in the body, changes are those already in critical condition were too far gone for Remdesivir to help.

I worked for the Roche Pharma research lab when they developed the antiviral, Tamiflu.   It's some pretty fascinating and exciting science.  Your risk of complications such as pneumonia are greatly reduced and your symptoms are much less severe.  (In our family's experience with Tamiflu, fever is gone within 24 hours of starting the drug, 72 hours later it's like you were never sick).  

If Remdesivir works similarly against COVID-19 this could be a real game changer.   Too bad it's intraveneous only because if it were pill form it would be easier to dispense for prophylactic use in those exposed but not symptomatic.









						FDA will reportedly authorize use of remdesivir for Covid-19 after trial shows 'positive effect' on recovery time
					

Researchers released some good news about a possible treatment for coronavirus Wednesday -- evidence that the experimental drug remdesivir might help patients recover more quickly from the infection.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Is somebody supposed to understand your second sentence? That whole "formal education" thing not for you?


Remember he dropped out when things started getting tough in school. What did he say 8th or 9th grade? That's why he likes palin, she's a quitter too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Huh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listening to t can make you into a murderer . . . especially when you are stupid. Which one has to be in the first place to listen and take his advice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't he realize he can make an acceptable mask from his tie?


He will die to make t look good! He will take that sword.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your husband told me your real name is I’mtootired.
> Get it?


There's your obsession once again . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Too early to get so wound up about the election. Your guy still has a chance, "Outlaw." I just love writing that name. It's so cute. Do you have a "Podner?"


He probably has the outfit . . . sounds like a bad 50's TV western.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Let's face it - someone who starts an account under the name "outlaw" is declaring upfront that he doesn't what law-abiding citizens think.


Mini stroke?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Too early to get so wound up about the election. Your guy still has a chance, "Outlaw." I just love writing that name. It's so cute. Do you have a "Podner?"


You named yourself after a real person, jock sniffer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Listening to t can make you into a murderer . . . especially when you are stupid. Which one has to be in the first place to listen and take his advice.


How fucking lazy can you be?  If you're going to just be stupid, make half an effort to be amusing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He probably has the outfit . . . sounds like a bad 50's TV western.


I do... we keep it under your bed.  The other side.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

"I'm Senator Jack Biden... and I don't remember approving this message."









						Evidence emerges for sex-assault allegation against Biden
					

Former Senate staffer Tara Reade has alleged that presumptive Democrat presidential nominee Joe Biden sexually assaulted her in 1993, a charge the former vice president's campaign denies.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 29, 2020)

"I'm Gavin Newsom-Pelosi... and I thought banging my best friend's wife would be my biggest problem."  Hey, libtards, you think he'd rather they be referred to as "migrants" and "immigrants" ?



			Gov. Newsom ordered by California Supreme Court to defend $75 million giveaway to illegal immigrants


----------



## messy (Apr 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "I'm Gavin Newsom-Pelosi... and I thought banging my best friend's wife would be my biggest problem."  Hey, libtards, you think he'd rather they be referred to as "migrants" and "immigrants" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Gov. Newsom ordered by California Supreme Court to defend $75 million giveaway to illegal immigrants


You know what's not a coincidence? The fact that the boys named "Sheriff" and "Outlaw" are the ones who are obsessed with "prurient" sexual issues, such as same-sex partnership, transgenderism, and adultery. Along with Hillary, their favorite issues. Creepy. Goes with their sexy names.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your obsession once again . . .


Now that was pretty funny, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Let's face it - someone who starts an account under the name "outlaw" is declaring upfront that he doesn't what law-abiding citizens think.


What law abiding citizens think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember he dropped out when things started getting tough in school. What did he say 8th or 9th grade? That's why he likes palin, she's a quitter too.


What’s not to like you queer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember he dropped out when things started getting tough in school. What did he say 8th or 9th grade? That's why he likes palin, she's a quitter too.


I quit in tenth grade. Get your facts straight, queerbait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You know what's not a coincidence? The fact that the boys named "Sheriff" and "Outlaw" are the ones who are obsessed with "prurient" sexual issues, such as same-sex partnership, transgenderism, and adultery. Along with Hillary, their favorite issues. Creepy. Goes with their sexy names.


I am not sure about the outlaw, but I am pretty sexy. 
You however sound like the West Hollywood type.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Get up!  Don't you know it's just hoax?
> 
> View attachment 6994



*Oh how the TRUTH rings very LOUD with your comment !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, I'm going to add some hopeful news here.  I'm sure many have already seen some of the promising news on Remdesivir, the antiviral originally developed for use against Ebola (which failed, unfortunately).  Looks like the results of the clinical trials are looking good, so good in fact the FDA is fast tracking it's use for COVID-19.  The official study data hasn't been released yet so it's unclear the severity of illness for those patients enrolled in the clinical trials.  Important because an earlier study from China showed disappointing results, but they tried the drug only on the most severe patients.  Since anti-virals work by stopping the virus from replicating in the body, changes are those already in critical condition were too far gone for Remdesivir to help.
> 
> I worked for the Roche Pharma research lab when they developed the antiviral, Tamiflu.   It's some pretty fascinating and exciting science.  Your risk of complications such as pneumonia are greatly reduced and your symptoms are much less severe.  (In our family's experience with Tamiflu, fever is gone within 24 hours of starting the drug, 72 hours later it's like you were never sick).
> 
> ...



*Just because you were janitor with a basement operations doesn't make YOU involved....*


----------



## messy (Apr 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I quit in tenth grade. Get your facts straight, queerbait.


No, really? You didn't finish high school? Never coulda guessed...


----------



## messy (Apr 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, I'm going to add some hopeful news here.  I'm sure many have already seen some of the promising news on Remdesivir, the antiviral originally developed for use against Ebola (which failed, unfortunately).  Looks like the results of the clinical trials are looking good, so good in fact the FDA is fast tracking it's use for COVID-19.  The official study data hasn't been released yet so it's unclear severity of illness for those patients enrolled in the clinical trials.  Important because an earlier study from China showed disappointing results, but they tried the drug only on the most severe patients.  Since anti-virals work by stopping the virus from replicating in the body, changes are those already in critical condition were too far gone for Remdesivir to help.
> 
> I worked for the Roche Pharma research lab when they developed the antiviral, Tamiflu.   It's some pretty fascinating and exciting science.  Your risk of complications such as pneumonia are greatly reduced and your symptoms are much less severe.  (In our family's experience with Tamiflu, fever is gone within 24 hours of starting the drug, 72 hours later it's like you were never sick).
> 
> ...


Who needs that fancy stuff? Listen, disinfectant really does a number on this thing. Can't we figure out a way to maybe get it into the body, like by injection, so it gets into the lungs and, you know, cleans it all out? The President suggests this possibility. He does say he's not a doctor, but he knows stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Who needs that fancy stuff? Listen, disinfectant really does a number on this thing. Can't we figure out a way to maybe get it into the body, like by injection, so it gets into the lungs and, you know, cleans it all out? The President suggests this possibility. He does say he's not a doctor, but he knows stuff.


Sounds like it has the same affect of putting known Wutang virus patients back in to nursing homes like Newsom and Fredo’s brother.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like it has the same affect of putting known Wutang virus patients back in to nursing homes like Newsom and Fredo’s brother.


I'm sure you thought that made sense when you posted it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you thought that made sense when you posted it.


*You seriously are ass-king " That " question...?*


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

CA has done very well with this thing. It's called good leadership.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> CA has done very well with this thing. It's called good leadership.


Tell that to all the people who have lost their jobs and businesses, you fucking dolt.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tell that to all the people who have lost their jobs and businesses, you fucking dolt.


The new(?) American way - dollars are more important than people.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tell that to all the people who have lost their jobs and businesses, you fucking dolt.


We did great against Coronavirus, relative to our population. We remain the most powerful economy in the nation. Now, stupid, tell me your point exactly...or are you just whining because that's what you like to do? Stand proud for The Golden Bear!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> We did great against Coronavirus, relative to our population. We remain the most powerful economy in the nation. Now, stupid, tell me your point exactly...or are you just whining because that's what you like to do? Stand proud for The Golden Bear!


You can stay inside and duct tape the windows for all I care.

You dont have the right to bring me with you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2020)

espola said:


> The new(?) American way - dollars are more important than people.


Its not "people" who lost their jobs and businesses?
Its not "people" who are under authoritarian decree to stop their production and interaction with society?
"Live free or die"
...who said that?


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can stay inside and duct tape the windows for all I care.
> 
> You dont have the right to bring me with you.


Sure I do. Don't go spreading your nasty germs around me, you don't have the right. 
If you want to drive on my roads and use my police and fire protection, then pay your taxes, stop at red lights and don't infect your neighbor during a pandemic. If you want your "freedom," go someplace where they have no government. I'm sure you know enough of those Cliven Bundy cult freakos...go join them. Idaho is actually kicking ass on this thing as well


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Sure I do. Don't go spreading your nasty germs around me, you don't have the right.
> If you want to drive on my roads and use my police and fire protection, then pay your taxes, stop at red lights and don't infect your neighbor during a pandemic. If you want your "freedom," go someplace where they have no government. I'm sure you know enough of those Cliven Bundy cult freakos...go join them. Idaho is actually kicking ass on this thing as well


Those are all mine too.
If you're scared, stay at home.
I wont even care.

gavin says stay home.
Be a good boy.

I'll live my life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Sure I do. Don't go spreading your nasty germs around me, you don't have the right.
> If you want to drive on my roads and use my police and fire protection, then pay your taxes, stop at red lights and don't infect your neighbor during a pandemic. If you want your "freedom," go someplace where they have no government. I'm sure you know enough of those Cliven Bundy cult freakos...go join them. Idaho is actually kicking ass on this thing as well


How will Ricky infect you people cowering in your ivory towers?
Maybe some fresh air would do you some good.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How will Ricky infect you people cowering in your ivory towers?
> Maybe some fresh air would do you some good.


I get fresh air every day. But I don't go to the beach and gather with a bunch of people I don't know. That's illegal right now.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those are all mine too.
> If you're scared, stay at home.
> I wont even care.
> 
> ...


You'll do what we all do. You don't have to like it. I get dirty looks not wearing a mask around my own neighborhood, or when my kid and a neighbor kick the ball on the front lawn. We all react differently but it's pretty clear that we have done a decent job flattening the curve by imprisoning ourselves and it's really clear that now is a good time to weigh that against the daily economic destruction. Not sure where I come out at all. Georgia probably a good test case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> You'll do what we all do. You don't have to like it. I get dirty looks not wearing a mask around my own neighborhood, or when my kid and a neighbor kick the ball on the front lawn. We all react differently but it's pretty clear that we have done a decent job flattening the curve by imprisoning ourselves and it's really clear that now is a good time to weigh that against the daily economic destruction. Not sure where I come out at all. Georgia probably a good test case.


Let this sink in,








						California to release 3,500 inmates early as coronavirus spreads inside prisons
					

As coronavirus spreads, California prisons plan to release 3,500 inmates early.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

Lock us up and free the scum of the earth, BTW, mostly democrats, look it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

The constitution in action in Michigan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)




----------



## messy (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7015


LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can stay inside and duct tape the windows for all I care.
> 
> You dont have the right to bring me with you.


Ah yes the old all or nothing false narrative ploy. Do you ever tire of being of being wrong all the time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7015


"They won't let us be cops and we are to afraid to be in the military so we play act like we are in Red Dawn or a similar scenario."


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7015


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!   The Beer Belly Brigade!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not "people" who lost their jobs and businesses?
> Its not "people" who are under authoritarian decree to stop their production and interaction with society?
> "Live free or die"
> ...who said that?


Yes, but it is Live free "or" die, not "and" . . . see others death as collateral damages to your freedom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7015


Imagine what would be being said in here if that were people of color demanding and end to police violence against their people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The constitution in action in Michigan.
> View attachment 7014


What a bunch of pantywaist losers, just like you lil joe! Again if they were Black Panther members demanding school lunches for the poor your head would be exploding right now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those are all mine too.
> If you're scared, stay at home.
> I wont even care.
> 
> ...


Lots of governors are saying the same thing, on both sides. But of course you take your myopic lead from your man crush trump. Apparently you allow yourselves to be blinded by politics over country. Nice slide you have taken from your flag waving days.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Imagine what would be being said in here if that were people of color demanding and end to police violence against their people?


Exactly!


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

messy said:


> *A.* Sure I do. Don't go spreading your nasty germs around me, you don't have the right.
> 
> *B.* If you want to drive on my roads and use my police and fire protection, then pay your
> taxes, stop at red lights and don't infect your neighbor during a pandemic.
> ...


*A. You already have " China's " germs....enjoy them.
B. They are not your roads....being a " Liberal " you like to covet, but stick to your own " Purchased " possessions or YOU
will have a problem " We The People "...
C. You really need to read the " Constitution " and a large swath of AMERICAN History, because with that selfish pussy 
attitude you're displaying you will have a HUGE problem with many many many quiet " Cliven Bundy's " as you like to
term AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO DO UNDERSTAND THE CONSTITUTION AND WHAT YOU AND YOUR SCUM ARE
PUSHING !*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of governors are saying the same thing, on both sides. But of course you take your myopic lead from your man crush trump. Apparently you allow yourselves to be blinded by politics over country. Nice slide you have taken from your flag waving days.


*Stay Home....*
*Give Up Your Freedom
Listen To Your Overlord....

When you realize what you've given up ...REAL AMERICA WILL WELCOME YOU BACK...!*


----------



## espola (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of governors are saying the same thing, on both sides. But of course you take your myopic lead from your man crush trump. Apparently you allow yourselves to be blinded by politics over country. Nice slide you have taken from your flag waving days.


I don't know why, but an image that I can't get out out of my brain is Ricky running along the top of the stands at a college soccer game in a cowboy hat with a big flag.  Did he actually post that? or is it just some sort of composite dream?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't know why, but an image that I can't ut out of my brain is Ricky running along the top of the stands at a college soccer game in a cowboy hat with a big flag.  Did he actually post that? or is it just some sort of composite dream?


That was either Friday Nights or Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Imagine what would be being said in here if that were people of color demanding and end to police violence against their people?


Said by who?
Remember who was attacking MLK and his followers?
Wasn’t the Republicans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Said by who?
> Remember who was attacking MLK and his followers?
> Wasn’t the Republicans.


They're Republicans now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Seems the only things holding back opening up is PPE and those, "beautiful, perfect tests" that, "everyone who wants one can get" . . .









						Testing and the Governor Are the Two Things Standing in the Way of San Diego’s Reopening
					

County leaders have laid out five criteria – four of which have already been met – that must be satisfied before the city can reopen.




					www.voiceofsandiego.org


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They're Republicans now.


*They've always been DEMOCRATS....You know that...*

*That dog won't hunt....try something else...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *They've always been DEMOCRATS....You know that...
> 
> That dog won't hunt....try something else...*


Denial will get you nowhere.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Interesting article on the background of Remdesivir and COVID-19.    I feel very hopeful about this drug the more I read
about it.   https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/01/health/coronavirus-remdesivir.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They're Republicans now.


Liar.
Ask Biden and the clintons about that.


----------



## Imtired (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Said by who?
> Remember who was attacking MLK and his followers?
> Wasn’t the Republicans.


You mean "Dixiecrats"?   The Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats) moved over to the Republican party during the Civil Rights movement.  Both parties, Republican and Democrat, have switched throughout history.  

_The Civil Rights Act of 1964, ultimately signed by President Lyndon B. Johnson, a Democrat, was opposed by Republican presidential nominee Barry Goldwater, [1] which led many white Southern Democrats to vote Republican for president. The increasing appeal by African American southern Democrats to the national party, such as by the Mississippi Freedom Democratic Party, and actions by some national Republicans including the Southern Strategy, accelerated shifting demographics. In the ensuing years, with the passing of the Civil Rights Act and the increasing conservatism of the Republican Party compared to the liberalism of the Democratic Party (especially on social and cultural issues) led many white southern Democrats to vote Republican. _


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Denial will get you nowhere.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2020)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 322974, member: 3256"
View attachment 7025
/QUOTE


*THAT IS WHAT GAVIN GRUESOME WANTS.......
AND THEN HE WANTS OUR TAX DOLLARS TO FUND " THEIR " BANKRUPT PENSIONS ........


THE MORE LAW ENFORCEMENT SIDES WITH THE CRIMINAL ACTS IMPOSED BY 
THESE GOVERNORS....*
*THE LESS HELP/RESPECT THEY WILL GET FROM THE CITIZENS WHO PAY 
THEIR OVER PROMISED** BLOATED PAYCHECKS....!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2020)

*THAT WILL BE THE GOVERNORS  " PRAETORIAN GUARD " IN ACTION WHEN*
*AMERICAN CITIZENS EXERCISE THEIR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS !

GOV GAVIN GRUESOME IS USING THE CITIZENS OF THIS STATE AS PAWNS TO 
EXTORT FEDERAL FUNDS IN AN ATTEMPT TO REPLENISH THE PENSION
PLANS OF THE VERY INDIVIDUALS WHO WILL BE PERFORMING THE ABOVE
ACTIONS IF " WE THE PEOPLE " DO NOT COMPLY WITH HIS DRACONIAN ORDERS....!
*
*VERY VERY SICK !!!!!*


----------



## Imtired (May 2, 2020)

One more update on Remdesivir, scientists are looking for alternative methods of administering versus intravenous so that patients can self-administer at home.   Nasal sprays and injections (like insulin shots) are being looked at.   Scientists are looking at other drugs that can be used in conjunction with Remdesivir to create a "cocktail" approach, much like what worked in the early fight against HIV.   









						Stanford scientists explain what's next after FDA approves Gilead drug, remdesivir, for emergency COVID-19 use
					

"What they'll now do is use remdesivir as the new placebo, the standard of care, and fold in other drugs along the way," said Dr. Neera Ahuja, who works at Stanford Medical Center.




					abc7news.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THAT WILL BE THE GOVERNORS  " PRAETORIAN GUARD " IN ACTION WHEN*
> *AMERICAN CITIZENS EXERCISE THEIR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS !
> 
> GOV GAVIN GRUESOME IS USING THE CITIZENS OF THIS STATE AS PAWNS TO
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.
> Ask Biden and the clintons about that.


Denier.
Ask Goldwater and Nixon about that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7025


Fitting you show a black man being beaten down by a cop. You can't find any other kind, especially in the sites you frequent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> One more update on Remdesivir, scientists are looking for alternative methods of administering versus intravenous so that patients can self-administer at home.   Nasal sprays and injections (like insulin shots) are being looked at.   Scientists are looking at other drugs that can be used in conjunction with Remdesivir to create a "cocktail" approach, much like what worked in the early fight against HIV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proning, it works wonders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7027


Nope, Supreme Court already ruled on that and the restrictions are 100% Constitutional . . . but of course you already knew that or should have.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7025


Dude, stop being such a whiny little pussy, please. Go get some exercise...I just took a long hard bike ride in the hills.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Dude, stop being such a whiny little pussy, please. Go get some exercise...I just took a long hard bike ride in the hills.


Guys like that admire trump, they don't exercise, they don't ask forgiveness for sins (even though they claim exclusive religious superiority), they play the victim, etc. etc. they emulate trump in all that he does. The plumber probably only offers gold painted fixtures now.









						Donald Trump’s Mansions and Saddam Hussein’s Palaces Are Basically the Same
					

We couldn’t help but notice a striking similarity in the decorating palate of two demagogues: Donald Trump and the late Saddam Hussein.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Dude, stop being such a whiny little pussy, please. Go get some exercise...I just took a long hard bike ride in the hills.


Long and hard?
Keep it to yourself, thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Guys like that admire trump, they don't exercise, they don't ask forgiveness for sins (even though they claim exclusive religious superiority), they play the victim, etc. etc. they emulate trump in all that he does. The plumber probably only offers gold painted fixtures now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aint worthy of this response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Long and hard?
> Keep it to yourself, thanks.


Gee what were the odds?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
					

Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Denier.
> Ask Goldwater and Nixon about that.


*That's just plain asinine ..........*


----------



## Torros (May 3, 2020)

outside! said:


> Doctors and nurses in Italy are having to make those decisions right now. It is not fear mongering when it is true. The US response to this crisis is NOT good right now.


You still feel this way? How many ventilators did Govs Newsome and Cuomo say they needed again? How many did President Trump say?

And how about the homeless population? How hard have they been hit?


----------



## Torros (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Denial will get you nowhere.


What President was it that wanted to pander to the black vote again? Except he called them the N word? Let's see, was he a Democrat or a Republican?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Torros said:


> You still feel this way? How many ventilators did Govs Newsome and Cuomo say they needed again? How many did President Trump say?
> 
> And how about the homeless population? How hard have they been hit?


Money.


----------



## Torros (May 3, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL!


Somehow I doubt you would be laughing if these were standing in front of you. Maybe from behind a keyboard like you just did because that's your style.


----------



## Torros (May 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Money.


Any of these clowns know how many Flu related deaths have been reported this year? Or maybe how much $$ hospitals receive when they report a Covid 19 death?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Torros said:


> Any of these clowns know how many Flu related deaths have been reported this year? Or maybe how much $$ hospitals receive when they report a Covid 19 death?


Its on the CDC report.
Flu deaths this season are around 5,000.
In 2017-18 season 79,000.
Seem a bit lopsided?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Congressman: Pelosi Blocking Investigation into China Coronavirus Origins
					

Rep. Guy Reschenthaler told Breitbart News that Nancy Pelosi would rather investigate Trump than focus on the origins of the coronavirus.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its on the CDC report.
> Flu deaths this season are around 5,000.
> In 2017-18 season 79,000.
> Seem a bit lopsided?











						Preliminary In-Season 2021-2022 Flu Burden Estimates
					

CDC's weekly cumulative in-season estimates of flu cases, medical visits, hospitalizations and deaths in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Torros said:


> Any of these clowns know how many Flu related deaths have been reported this year? Or maybe how much $$ hospitals receive when they report a Covid 19 death?


First of all, what a stupid question. I'm a "clown" because I don't know how many flu deaths? Secondly, look it up, dumbass. Thirdly, wow! It's a giant worldwide hospital conspiracy! Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Preliminary In-Season 2021-2022 Flu Burden Estimates
> 
> 
> CDC's weekly cumulative in-season estimates of flu cases, medical visits, hospitalizations and deaths in the United States.
> ...


----------



## Torros (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> First of all, what a stupid question. I'm a "clown" because I don't know how many flu deaths? Secondly, look it up, dumbass. Thirdly, wow! It's a giant worldwide hospital conspiracy! Thanks.


Why would that be a stupid question? Only a clown would think that's a stupid question. I guess the clown shoe fit then.

Second of all , I knew the answer already. Just trying to give the less educated, like yourself, something to do.

Now go find out how much $$  Hospitals are making for a Covid 19 reported death. I'll be back this Summer to give you your grade. Good luck!


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Dude, stop being such a whiny little *pussy*, please. Go get some exercise...I just took a long hard bike ride in the hills.



*Hmmmm........*

*It's " OK " for a LIBERAL to utilize the word ( " **Pussy** " or any other word for that matter...) in a retort, but whoa..
if a " NON LIBERAL " uses any word the UNDECLARED LIBERAL FORUM MODERATOR at the time
deems is offensive due to their very thin skinned nature....oh boy...watch out !
They will send you a PM ( With their " Supposed " Ph # ) and threaten you with physical harm....as if any 
clear thinking individual would :
A. Call the number.
B. Subject themselves to the wrath of a Human infected with TDS syndrome.*

*So now this poster.. " Messy " Financials narrative is " Go get some exercise "....Ignore the TRUTH being*
*exposed about Democrats and Rhinos .....just " Go get some exercise "....

Nah....I Don't Think So....

" We The People " will exercise our right to FREEDOM and part of that is ...*

*FREEDOM OF SPEECH !*


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Torros said:


> Why would that be a stupid question? Only a clown would think that's a stupid question. I guess the clown shoe fit then.
> 
> Second of all , I knew the answer already. Just trying to give the less educated, like yourself, something to do.
> 
> Now go find out how much $$  Hospitals are making for a Covid 19 reported death. I'll be back this Summer to give you your grade. Good luck!


Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!



*Hey " Messy " Financial......why do use the term " Worldwide " when it was never used in the posts
and is NOT applicable to the TRUTHFUL post by TORROS....*

*
See below the United States CDC Postmortem guidelines:*










						Healthcare Workers
					

COVID-19 guidance, tools, and resources for healthcare workers.




					www.cdc.gov
				





*Minnesota Senator's comments are factually TRUE.....the numbers can be disputed at a*
*very narrow plus/minus rate .....but what he stated is TRUE...
*









						Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
					

Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...




					www.factcheck.org
				






*RIGHT THERE IN BLACK AND WHITE " Messy " Financial......

How would you like your plate of Crow....Hot or Cold...!


"* An analysis by the Kaiser Family Foundation looked at average Medicare payments for hospital admissions for the existing diagnosis-related groups and noted that the “average Medicare payment for respiratory infections and inflammations with major comorbidities or complications in 2017 … was $13,297. For more severe hospitalizations, we use the average Medicare payment for a respiratory system diagnosis with ventilator support for greater than 96 hours, which was $40,218.”


It is true, however, that the government will pay more to hospitals for COVID-19 cases in two senses: By paying an additional 20% on top of traditional Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients during the public health emergency, and by reimbursing hospitals for treating the uninsured patients with the disease (at that enhanced Medicare rate).


Both of those provisions stem from the *Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act, or CARES Act. "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!

[/QUOTE]
I just heard Ca hospitals are at under 50% capacity and going broke.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!


I just heard Ca hospitals are at under 50% capacity and going broke.
[/QUOTE]
But Spain and Italy and UK and France have a lot fewer people than us combined and they have many more deaths. Do they have hospital conspiracies too? 
LOLOL!


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just heard Ca hospitals are at under 50% capacity and going broke.


Hospitals are under capacity because elective cosmetic surgery and therapies that can be delayed a few months without much consequence to the patient (hip and knee replacements, for example) are not being performed as much as they were a few months ago.

I also heard on the medical industry grapevine before this whole pandemic started that American hospitals, especially those in Southern California, have been overbuilt in the last few years.  When I was a patient in the shiny new Palomar Hospital two years ago, a good many floors were empty, and I heard later from someone in the industry that some of the new technology therapies installed as part of the new construction, such as robotic surgery, were closed down because they couldn't find enough patients to keep the doctors they had recruited busy enough to meet expenses.  Some left for other specialties or other hospitals that were busier and thus where they could earn more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

&amp;amp;lt;img height="1" width="1" src="https://www.facebook.com/tr?id=915984455445599&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;ev=PageView&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;noscript=1"&amp;amp;gt;



Sign In





Back to Videos
*Trump: Calling It "Chinese Virus" Is "Not Racist At All -- It Came From China"*


|

Posted By Tim Hains
On Date March 18, 2020


President Trump said Wednesday at the daily White House coronavirus task force press conference that "it's not racist at all" to call it the Chinese virus.

"It's not racist at all. It comes from China, that's why. Comes from China. I want to be accurate," he said.





Related Videos





*Marco Rubio: Coronavirus Pandemic Proves Danger Of Moving "Means Of Production To Other Countries"*
Sen. Marco Rubio told FNC's Tucker Carlson Tuesday the coronavirus pandemic proves the U.S. can not rely on foreign countries like China for manufacturing needs. "This country made a decision about 30 years ago that the most efficient allocation of capital was to move many of the means of...

Marco Rubio
coronavirus
China
manufacturing






*Watch Live: Senators Debate The Novel Coronavirus Relief Bill*
Senate Republicans are divided over what measures should be taken to help Americans deal with the novel coronavirus pandemic and Majority Leader Mitch McConnell has said that the Senate will not adjourn until a financial aid bill is passed.

coronavirus
Senate






*White House Coronavirus Task Force Holds Wednesday News Conference*
The White House coronavirus task force holds a press briefing as COVID-19 spreads, impacting markets and daily life across the U.S. and abroad.

COVID-19
coronavirus
Trump administration



*Related Topics: *Coronavirus
Comment
Show comments Hide Comments

Log In with your RCMG Account Register



Send Tips Follow Us
*Latest Political Videos*







Video Archives












©2020 RealClearPolitics | Go to full site


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Can you believe this ugly confused bitch?








						‘I Take My Personal Hygiene Very Seriously’: Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot Violates Her Own Quarantine Advice to Get a Haircut | National Review
					

The controversy began on Sunday after a woman posted photos saying she “had the pleasure of giving Mayor Lightfoot a hair trim.”



					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Hospitals are under capacity because elective cosmetic surgery and therapies that can be delayed a few months without much consequence to the patient (hip and knee replacements, for example) are not being performed as much as they were a few months ago.
> 
> I also heard on the medical industry grapevine before this whole pandemic started that American hospitals, especially those in Southern California, have been overbuilt in the last few years.  When I was a patient in the shiny new Palomar Hospital two years ago, a good many floors were empty, and I heard later from someone in the industry that some of the new technology therapies installed as part of the new construction, such as robotic surgery, were closed down because they couldn't find enough patients to keep the doctors they had recruited busy enough to meet expenses.  Some left for other specialties or other hospitals that were busier and thus where they could earn more.


Then why the need to destroy the US economy in order to supposedly "flatten the curve"?
This was the rationale in government mandated lockdown.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe this ugly confused bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commies gonna com.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then why the need to destroy the US economy in order to supposedly "flatten the curve"?
> This was the rationale in government mandated lockdown.


I have no idea what you mean there.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> I have no idea what you mean there.


*Oh YES you do...!*

*Your feigned ignorance is quite the DEMOCRAT trait.....LIAR !*


----------



## messy (May 5, 2020)

I finally figured it out. The right wing is known as the "less humane" party than the "bleeding heart liberals." So they are unwilling to acknowledge the reality of the science, which is that the more we open up, especially with our irresponsible behavior as to masks and spacing, the more the deaths will ratchet up. Instead of acknowledging the difficult trade-off of a lot more lives in exchange for "opening up," the right just decides to pretend that the statistics are phony. Or they actually are stupid enough to believe the anti-science they read. I have noticed in my travels that it's a very organized game of disinformation...anybody notice the past 72 hours of the "CARES Act" discussion, the 2 ER doctors, the "nobel prize" guy?...all the same stuff out there to contravene science so the idiots don't feel bad when the deaths go up, up, up.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 323711, member: 3299"

I finally figured it out.
*You might want to rethink the semantic pile of trash blow....*

The right wing is known as the "less humane" party than the "bleeding heart liberals."
*Democrats = Criminals = Less Humane*

So they are unwilling to acknowledge the reality of the science, which is that the more
we open up, especially with our irresponsible behavior as to masks and spacing, the
more the deaths will ratchet up.
*Where's YOUR proof...you have no data to support that. Your Party and the complicit CDC/NVSS/WHO
all directed Doctors/Nurses to list ALL deaths as COVID-19 if any molecule of it was present.....*


Instead of acknowledging the difficult trade-off of a lot more lives in exchange for "opening up,"
the right just decides to pretend that the statistics are phony.
*They are " Manufactured " ....prove me wrong with documented stats....I'll wait !*

Or they actually are stupid enough to believe the anti-science they read.
*Stop reading/watching Democrat Comic Books starring " The Long Neck Rachel Lies Again "*

I have noticed in my travels that it's a very organized game of disinformation...anybody notice
the past 72 hours of the "CARES Act" discussion, the 2 ER doctors, the "nobel prize" guy?...
*Yeah....The TRUTH is coming out....Your Party's 3rd Coup attempt failed miserably again...*

all the same stuff out there to contravene science so the idiots don't feel bad
when the deaths go up, up, up.
*Science  Shmiance.....You and your Party have laid a bed of LIES....now own it and sleep in it !*


/QUOTE


*Hmmmmm......Let's see..!*
*
Two months plus of " COVID-19 Deaths daily on the News ...*
*68,934 deaths as of today ( Cinco de Mayo 2020 )......in the United States.

" Messy " Financial please explain to the Forum what happened*
*to ALL of the :

Heart Attack DEATH cases
Heart disease DEATH cases
Cerebrovascular DEATH cases
Chronic lower respiratory DEATH cases
Cancer DEATH cases
Diabetes DEATH cases
Stroke DEATH cases
Alzheimer disease DEATH cases
Influenza DEATH cases
Pneumonia DEATH cases*
*Old age DEATH cases*

*For the life of me, I cannot seem to make any sense of the above...*


*For some " Silly " reason they ALL seem to have been cured or*
*more honestly...they are being lied about and used to STACK the
COVID-19 Death rate.....*


----------



## messy (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I finally figured it out. The right wing is known as the "less humane" party than the "bleeding heart liberals." So they are unwilling to acknowledge the reality of the science, which is that the more we open up, especially with our irresponsible behavior as to masks and spacing, the more the deaths will ratchet up. Instead of acknowledging the difficult trade-off of a lot more lives in exchange for "opening up," the right just decides to pretend that the statistics are phony. Or they actually are stupid enough to believe the anti-science they read. I have noticed in my travels that it's a very organized game of disinformation...anybody notice the past 72 hours of the "CARES Act" discussion, the 2 ER doctors, the "nobel prize" guy?...all the same stuff out there to contravene science so the idiots don't feel bad when the deaths go up, up, up.


And unless those poor fools can explain Europe deaths, their fake stats are obvious.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> And unless those poor fools can explain Europe deaths, their fake stats are obvious.



*You are " Doubling Down " on stupid I see.....carry on.....*
*
You should have heeded my advice a couple of years back and *
*studied while in school...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

I wish I could say I can’t believe it, but








						Epidemiologist Behind Doomsday Model Resigns After Breaking Lockdown To Meet Married Lover; Ferguson Responds | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!


I just heard Ca hospitals are at under 50% capacity and going broke.
[/QUOTE]
Yeah right, the cut & paste guy can't find a link.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

Apparently the Chinese were being honest about how contagious this virus was, but then it mutated.









						Scientists say a now-dominant strain of the coronavirus could be more contagious than original
					

A mutation in the novel coronavirus has led to a new strain viewed as more contagious than the virus that emerged from China, according to a new study.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the Chinese were being honest about how contagious this virus was, but then it mutated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Aliens landed in your backyard, they want you to pick up Cokes, Burgers & Chicks....
Get on it....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Fredo out and about infected without a mask.
The mayor of New York Deblasio traveling across town to take a walk in a park.
The fag Justin Trudeau traveling on Easter to see his family after telling his subjects to stay home on Easter like Jesus would.
The whore mayor from Chicago getting her hair cut because her personal hygiene is more important than her minions, hard to believe that when you look at her.
Last but not least, the English professor that put out the model that shut down our country having his married mistress over to bang her after having the virus so she could bring it home to her husband and kids, yeah, these are the cock suckers we are supposed to listen to.
And we are the sheep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fredo out and about infected without a mask.
> The mayor of New York Deblasio traveling across town to take a walk in a park.
> The fag Justin Trudeau traveling on Easter to see his family after telling his subjects to stay home on Easter like Jesus would.
> The whore mayor from Chicago getting her hair cut because her personal hygiene is more important than her minions, hard to believe that when you look at her.
> ...


Too obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Wisconsin Judge Slams Dem Governor’s Stay-At-Home Orders: ‘The Very Definition Of Tyranny’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Federal Judge Rules New York Must Hold June Democratic Primary Election
					

A federal judge ruled that New York’s Democratic presidential primary must go forward after the state’s board of elections voted to cancel the April primary.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Watch: Texas Salon Owner Refuses to Apologize to Judge for Working to Feed Her Kids During Lockdown
					

A Dallas hair salon owner in a contempt hearing told the judge that "feeding my kids is not selfish."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

#ExposeCBS Michigan Health Center Workers Stage “Fake Patients” In COVID19 Testing Line For CBS News
					

BREAKING UPDATES: ExposeCBS.comWe have an additional note and a two-word correction. At 1:08 and 7:18 Alison Mauro-Lantz was quoted saying, “we pretended;” i...




					t.co


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fredo out and about infected without a mask.
> The mayor of New York Deblasio traveling across town to take a walk in a park.
> The fag Justin Trudeau traveling on Easter to see his family after telling his subjects to stay home on Easter like Jesus would.
> The whore mayor from Chicago getting her hair cut because her personal hygiene is more important than her minions, hard to believe that when you look at her.
> ...


Yes, you are. But being among the  hard-core minority of Trump supporters in this country, and a really small minority in CA, must make you proud to fight even harder.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, you are. But being among the  hard-core minority of Trump supporters in this country, and a really small minority in CA, must make you proud to fight even harder.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7071


I'm outside every day. Biking, working out at the track stadium, walking the dog. I go to Target (best store in the world...need an avocado and some $10 sweatpants? Bingo.). What's the issue. That government needs to tell the idiots how to act? Doesn't affect me...I'm not an idiot. Do they need to tell you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm outside every day. Biking, working out at the track stadium, walking the dog. I go to Target (best store in the world...need an avocado and some $10 sweatpants? Bingo.). What's the issue. That government needs to tell the idiots how to act? Doesn't affect me...I'm not an idiot. Do they need to tell you?


Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person? 
Apparently you do as your told, regardless of reason.
Have a good day, wash your hands and stay away from others...


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

How stupid this has become -- t visited a mask factory, and didn't wear a mask.  The other members of his party, in order not to show up the boss, didn't wear masks.  Reporters outside the factory covering the visit, who were masked, were mocked as unpatriotic by the t-ass-kissing crowd.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> How stupid this has become -- t visited a mask factory, and didn't wear a mask.  The other members of his party, in order not to show up the boss, didn't wear masks.  Reporters outside the factory covering the visit, who were masked, were mocked as unpatriotic by the t-ass-kissing crowd.


How stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person?
> Apparently you do as your told, regardless of reason.
> Have a good day, wash your hands and stay away from others...


 . . . and you in your great wisdom can't fathom the difference, hilarious. Think, just try it, all the best people do.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person?
> Apparently you do as your told, regardless of reason.
> Have a good day, wash your hands and stay away from others...


Huh? Who was sitting alone on an empty beach? Of course that wouldn't be a problem, dummy.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person?
> Apparently you do as your told, regardless of reason.
> Have a good day, wash your hands and stay away from others...


You have a problem with me going to Target? I do it because I am told? Having a bit of a brain fart, are you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> . That government needs to tell the idiots how to act? Doesn't affect me...I'm not an idiot. Do they need to tell you?


Yes, you are an idiot.
On top of that, you're an asshole.
I think someone needs to tell you.

You're welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh? Who was sitting alone on an empty beach? Of course that wouldn't be a problem, dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You have a problem with me going to Target? I do it because I am told? Having a bit of a brain fart, are you?


No not at, you go to Target as much as you like....folks getting arrested or forced off empty beaches is a brain fart indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you in your great wisdom can't fathom the difference, hilarious. Think, just try it, all the best people do.


You really should shut up, no one is talking to you, can you "fathom" the difference?


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No not at, you go to Target as much as you like....folks getting arrested or forced off empty beaches is a brain fart indeed.


There you go again. The whole point of the ban is that, when the beaches were opened, all the idiots (and by the way, idiots in Central Park and idiots at parks in Austin as well) couldn't control their "freedom-loving" behavior (especially all those dumbshits in Huntington) piled in on top of each other and zero safety protocols were observed. So because we are a nation of dumbshits, daddy Governor had to protect us from each other. So the notion of kicking people off empty beaches, without context, is a fake notion. You may or may not have known that already, but either way you're a douchebag.


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person?
> Apparently you do as your told, regardless of reason.
> Have a good day, wash your hands and stay away from others...


Stupid or not right now it’s the law.  I mean, the people protesting the shalter-in-place rules and then getting mad when they get arrested for flaunting the law are the exact same people who blame innocent black men for getting shot because “all they had to do was comply” (let alone the fact that many did comply but still got shot).

Personally I’m sick of this whole thing, especially as it’s devolved into some sort of political football.  And I blame that on zero leadership at the top.  No one trusts anyone, we’re pitting ourselves against each other instead of pulling together.  End result? A total mess.

Let's face it, those setting the rules for shelter-in-place aren't suffering the economic impact that so many are.   It's easy to look at charts and numbers in an abstract way when you know whatever rules you make won't impact your ability to pay rent, buy food, keep your job, etc.   That's where it's key that you have leadership who is able to clearly state a path out of this.   I think some of those flaunting the rules are doing so because they are getting confusing messages.  On the one hand Trump gives guidelines for social distancing, etc. while on the other hand he praises and even encourages people to protest.  So what the h*ll?  WHAT IS THE PLAN???

Every news article is doom and gloom.  It's like disaster porn.   And it's both left and right wing, they just have different agendas.  

Let's stop bickering and try and figure out what the f*ck we do next.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> There you go again. The whole point of the ban is that, when the beaches were opened, all the idiots (and by the way, idiots in Central Park and idiots at parks in Austin as well) couldn't control their "freedom-loving" behavior (especially all those dumbshits in Huntington) piled in on top of each other and zero safety protocols were observed. So because we are a nation of dumbshits, daddy Governor had to protect us from each other. So the notion of kicking people off empty beaches, without context, is a fake notion. You may or may not have known that already, but either way you're a douchebag.


Not all the idiots... you were at Target remember?
"Sitting alone on an empty beach or going to Target to shop...where is one more likely to encounter another person?" 
The question was rhetorical only you and ratdick answered...
 By the way, your breath smells like douche.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Stupid or not right now it’s the law.  I mean, the people protesting the shalter-in-place rules and then getting mad when they get arrested for flaunting the law are the exact same people who blame innocent black men for getting shot because “all they had to do was comply” (let alone the fact that many did comply but still got shot).
> 
> Personally I’m sick of this whole thing, especially as it’s devolved into some sort of political football.  And I blame that on zero leadership at the top.  No one trusts anyone, we’re pitting ourselves against each other instead of pulling together.  End result? A total mess.
> 
> ...


Get the antibody test out for everyone so folks will know if they've already been exposed and get a vaccine asap. 
In the meantime, those with medical issues and the elderly should stay isolated and we should all wash our hands and not sneeze or cough on others.
It is sad what is happening to so many, while the rich and powerful eat $100.00 ice cream from their $24,000 refrigerators...
Be careful.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get the antibody test out for everyone so folks will know if they've already been exposed and get a vaccine asap.
> In the meantime, those with medical issues and the elderly should stay isolated and we should all wash our hands and not sneeze or cough on others.
> It is sad what is happening to so many, while the rich and powerful eat $100.00 ice cream from their $24,000 refrigerators...
> Be careful.


The ice cream is like $7.50 and the fridge is $12K, not 24. Fuckin' sub-zero; what a rip-off.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 324019, member: 5643"
Stupid or not right now it’s the law.  I mean, the people protesting the shalter-in-place rules and then getting mad when they get arrested for flaunting the law are the exact same people who blame innocent black men for getting shot because “all they had to do was comply” (let alone the fact that many did comply but still got shot).

Personally I’m sick of this whole thing, especially as it’s devolved into some sort of political football.  And I blame that on zero leadership at the top.  No one trusts anyone, we’re pitting ourselves against each other instead of pulling together.  End result? A total mess.

Let's face it, those setting the rules for shelter-in-place aren't suffering the economic impact that so many are.   It's easy to look at charts and numbers in an abstract way when you know whatever rules you make won't impact your ability to pay rent, buy food, keep your job, etc.   That's where it's key that you have leadership who is able to clearly state a path out of this.   I think some of those flaunting the rules are doing so because they are getting confusing messages.  On the one hand Trump gives guidelines for social distancing, etc. while on the other hand he praises and even encourages people to protest.  So what the h*ll?  WHAT IS THE PLAN???

Every news article is doom and gloom.  It's like disaster porn.   And it's both left and right wing, they just have different agendas. 

Let's stop bickering and try and figure out what the f*ck we do next. ***
/QUOTE


** " Let's stop bickering and try and figure out what the f*ck we do next. "*

*What  " We The People " NEED to do next is take individuals like you and
send them to Conservative Re-education Camps.....

The first thing you give up upon entering the CRC is YOUR FREEDOM.....
The second thing you give up is the " First " item.. your right of refusal....*
*Now comes the conditioning:

It's a seven day Camp.*

*Day 1. You must snuggle with Nancy Pelosi for 24 hours.
Day 2. You must snuggle with Hillary Clinton for 24 hours.
Day 3. You must snuggle with Diane Feinstien for 24 hours.
Day 4. You must snuggle with Maxine Waters for 24 hours.
Day 5. You must snuggle with Ted Lieu for 24 hours.
Day 6. You must snuggle with Jerry Nadler for 24 hours.
Day 7. ( If you are still alive. ) You must snuggle with Adam Schiff for Brains for 24 hours.

That's it.....if you are not Re-educated after 7 days, then it's off to the 
prison to be Micheal Avennatti's cell mate....when he returns...*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> The ice cream is like $7.50 and the fridge is $12K, not 24. Fuckin' sub-zero; what a rip-off.



*She would like you to rub her Feet and Loofah her Stretch Marks......





*


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get the antibody test out for everyone so folks will know if they've already been exposed and get a vaccine asap.
> In the meantime, those with medical issues and the elderly should stay isolated and we should all wash our hands and not sneeze or cough on others.
> It is sad what is happening to so many, while the rich and powerful eat $100.00 ice cream from their $24,000 refrigerators...
> Be careful.


"Get a vaccine asap"?  Ignoramus.


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get the antibody test out for everyone so folks will know if they've already been exposed and get a vaccine asap.
> In the meantime, those with medical issues and the elderly should stay isolated and we should all wash our hands and not sneeze or cough on others.
> It is sad what is happening to so many, while the rich and powerful eat $100.00 ice cream from their $24,000 refrigerators...
> Be careful.


Basically I think that's what we're going to have to start moving to, get people tested quickly and figure out where we stand.  Right now we're fighting an enemy we can't see.   Test, test, test, TEST.

This is why I'm so hopeful for the Remdesivir.  Vaccines take forever but if we have an anti-viral that truly works, then we can manage until the vaccine is here.   If Remdesivir can be given as a prophylactic treatment, even better.  Like many HIV antivirals (and even Tamiflu), if given immediately upon exposure the virus can't even get started in your body.  Bad news is the drug is so expensive, like $4500 a dose.

Another reason I'm hoping for an antiviral treatment is that vaccines aren't always as effective in the elderly due to their immune systems not evoking a strong enough response to the vaccine.  Also, antivirals don't need to be as fine-tuned to the virus as a vaccine.  Tamiflu works on Strain A and Strain B flu bugs, regardless of what type is floating around in a particular year.  Flu vaccines need to be much closer to the mark in order to be effective.  If COVID-19 mutates, will we be right back in this same situation???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Basically I think that's what we're going to have to start moving to, get people tested quickly and figure out where we stand.  Right now we're fighting an enemy we can't see.   Test, test, test, TEST.
> 
> This is why I'm so hopeful for the Remdesivir.  Vaccines take forever but if we have an anti-viral that truly works, then we can manage until the vaccine is here.   If Remdesivir can be given as a prophylactic treatment, even better.  Like many HIV antivirals (and even Tamiflu), if given immediately upon exposure the virus can't even get started in your body.  Bad news is the drug is so expensive, like $4500 a dose.
> 
> Another reason I'm hoping for an antiviral treatment is that vaccines aren't always as effective in the elderly due to their immune systems not evoking a strong enough response to the vaccine.  Also, antivirals don't need to be as fine-tuned to the virus as a vaccine.  Tamiflu works on Strain A and Strain B flu bugs, regardless of what type is floating around in a particular year.  Flu vaccines need to be much closer to the mark in order to be effective.  If COVID-19 mutates, will we be right back in this same situation???


Should we get tested everyday?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> "Get a vaccine asap"?  Ignoramus.


As soon as possible ass wipe...you opposed to that? Think about it Magoo...
Better to get a vaccine asap rather than say two years from now...ponder it while you're in isolation because of underlying conditions, old age and senility. 

SAN FRANCISCO -- Founders of the program 1 Day Sooner, a group comprised of scientists and researchers, hope to be purposefully infected with novel coronavirus, along with other volunteers to help search for a vaccine.

Some 13,000 people from 100 different countries have already signed up to participate in the initiative. 

 "Researchers are exploring whether human challenge trials could speed up the development of a vaccine for COVID-19, saving thousands or even millions of lives,"


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should we get tested everyday?


See?  That's why it's so hard to figure out the best way to fight this thing.  Sarcastic comments that add nothing to the conversation.  At least Ricky, who is no fan of mine I'm sure, gave a reasoned answer.  

I believe Ricky was referring to antibody testing.  Antibody testing will give us a better idea of who has already been infected.  Many scientists are thinking it's much much higher than we think (which is *good news* because it means less are at risk AND the death rate is much lower).    

Right now we simply don't know how widespread it is, we don't know how fast it's spreading (not enough tests to see if someone is sick with it), and so we're left with officials who want to err on the side of caution.  The more we know, the easier it is to figure out how to open up safely and quickly.  Period.


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> See?  That's why it's so hard to figure out the best way to fight this thing.  Sarcastic comments that add nothing to the conversation.  At least Ricky, who is no fan of mine I'm sure, gave a reasoned answer.
> 
> I believe Ricky was referring to antibody testing.  Antibody testing will give us a better idea of who has already been infected.  Many scientists are thinking it's much much higher than we think (which is *good news* because it means less are at risk AND the death rate is much lower).
> 
> Right now we simply don't know how widespread it is, we don't know how fast it's spreading (not enough tests to see if someone is sick with it), and so we're left with officials who want to err on the side of caution.  The more we know, the easier it is to figure out how to open up safely and quickly.  Period.


Sorry, meant Lion Eyes, not Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> See?  That's why it's so hard to figure out the best way to fight this thing.  Sarcastic comments that add nothing to the conversation.  At least Ricky, who is no fan of mine I'm sure, gave a reasoned answer.
> 
> I believe Ricky was referring to antibody testing.  Antibody testing will give us a better idea of who has already been infected.  Many scientists are thinking it's much much higher than we think (which is *good news* because it means less are at risk AND the death rate is much lower).
> 
> Right now we simply don't know how widespread it is, we don't know how fast it's spreading (not enough tests to see if someone is sick with it), and so we're left with officials who want to err on the side of caution.  The more we know, the easier it is to figure out how to open up safely and quickly.  Period.


Stop watching the msm and live your life.
I dont have a mask, and work every day. If I have to go in the bank or the store I pull my shirt over my face and get by.
Its ridiculous, and so obviously a political shit show that it boggles my mind everyone doesn't see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sorry, meant Lion Eyes, not Ricky.


Do you call your husband Ricky too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> See?  That's why it's so hard to figure out the best way to fight this thing.  Sarcastic comments that add nothing to the conversation.  At least Ricky, who is no fan of mine I'm sure, gave a reasoned answer.
> 
> I believe Ricky was referring to antibody testing.  Antibody testing will give us a better idea of who has already been infected.  Many scientists are thinking it's much much higher than we think (which is *good news* because it means less are at risk AND the death rate is much lower).
> 
> Right now we simply don't know how widespread it is, we don't know how fast it's spreading (not enough tests to see if someone is sick with it), and so we're left with officials who want to err on the side of caution.  The more we know, the easier it is to figure out how to open up safely and quickly.  Period.


That was a serious question, you can get a negative test today and have it tomorrow, right?


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop watching the msm and live your life.
> I dont have a mask, and work every day. If I have to go in the bank or the store I pull my shirt over my face and get by.
> Its ridiculous, and so obviously a political shit show that it boggles my mind everyone doesn't see it.


??  Not sure your point ?   It's great you can work every day, but I have friends -- many -- who have lost their jobs due to COVID-19.   One has a spouse who has been on the heart transplant list for 2 years now.   She is their sole source of income and has 2 kids so politics doesn't mean a f*cking thing to her.  Oh, and I should mention that her husband is a huge Trump supporter.  I don't care, I see the pain both are living through and I want to see this f*cking thing end for _*everyone.    *_

You say it's a political shitshow and you don't know why everyone can't see it.   _Everyone _sees it.


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was a serious question, you can get a negative test today and have it tomorrow, right?


Yes, that's true when you talk about tests for active infections.   But antibody testing will give us a better view into how many have _already_ been infected.   A snapshot in time so to speak.  If we think it's 10% of the population, but with antibody testing we find out it's more like 30%, look at what that does to the mortality rate.  It also gives important information on how many will be vulnerable if this thing hits again in the fall.   How close are we to herd immunity?

I think I already posted this but I'm almost 100% positive my daughter (19) had COVID-19 in January.  She was extremely fatigued, fever, dry cough, and a slight wheeze.  Going into the second week she visited the school clinic.  She tested negative for flu, negative for mono.  The clinic gave her a chest x-ray because "we're seeing this weird respiratory virus going around".   This was before any "official" COVID-19 cases were identified in the US.  Well, if she was sick with COVID-19,  how many more were sick at her campus?


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you call your husband Ricky too?


Only when I'm mad at him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ??  Not sure your point ?   It's great you can work every day, but I have friends -- many -- who have lost their jobs due to COVID-19.   One has a spouse who has been on the heart transplant list for 2 years now.   She is their sole source of income and has 2 kids so politics doesn't mean a f*cking thing to her.  Oh, and I should mention that her husband is a huge Trump supporter.  I don't care, I see the pain both are living through and I want to see this f*cking thing end for _*everyone.    *_
> 
> You say it's a political shitshow and you don't know why everyone can't see it.   _Everyone _sees it.


Looks like we agree.
The cure is worse than the disease, and the disease has more to do with politics than anything else.
Its a very contagious virus in so many ways.
You must have read my posts concerning what this lockdown has done to my barber and restaurant/bar owners I know losing everything, and my cigar shop guy who is out of business.
Im with you.
We're in this together.
Lets end it, because our governor and aunt Nancy want to carry this thing on until we all go down with the ship.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, that's true when you talk about tests for active infections.   But antibody testing will give us a better view into how many have _already_ been infected.   A snapshot in time so to speak.  If we think it's 10% of the population, but with antibody testing we find out it's more like 30%, look at what that does to the mortality rate.  It also gives important information on how many will be vulnerable if this thing hits again in the fall.   How close are we to herd immunity?
> 
> I think I already posted this but I'm almost 100% positive my daughter (19) had COVID-19 in January.  She was extremely fatigued, fever, dry cough, and a slight wheeze.  Going into the second week she visited the school clinic.  She tested negative for flu, negative for mono.  The clinic gave her a chest x-ray because "we're seeing this weird respiratory virus going around".   This was before any "official" COVID-19 cases were identified in the US.  Well, if she was sick with COVID-19,  how many more were sick at her campus?


Why haven’t you had her tested?


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like we agree.
> The cure is worse than the disease, and the disease has more to do with politics than anything else.
> Its a very contagious virus in so many ways.
> You must have read my posts concerning what this lockdown has done to my barber and restaurant/bar owners I know losing everything, and my cigar shop guy who is out of business.
> ...


I don't agree with your last point, lots of "red state" governors made similar decisions (let's just keep politics out for once, even if it requires we both have an aneurysm by trying to keep our mouths shut).   I think all officials, regardless of party, are doing whatever they think is best and no one really knows what that is.  I also know those same officials, regardless of party, don't have to worry about their next paycheck.  

I come on this board because I like hearing both sides.  I don't ever want to be stuck in my own echo chamber and only hear things that I agree with. But if ever there is a time for people to drop their agendas and--FOR ONCE--focus on the problem at hand it's now.   When the coronavirus is over we can go back to hurling insults and telling each other how f*cking stupid we are.

Gotta go, I'm hearing kumbayah in my head now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

This is worth a read,
Turns out this horrible model that locked us down is not the first time this British cheating fuck was wrong.








						‘Professor Lockdown’ Modeler Resigns in Disgrace | National Review
					

Why did anyone ever listen to this guy?



					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why haven’t you had her tested?


I actually called her doctor last week to ask about getting her tested.   He is ordering a test but since it requires a blood draw she wants to wait until Finals are over.


----------



## Imtired (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is worth a read,
> Turns out this horrible model that locked us down is not the first time this British cheating fuck was wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweden did the opposite but the architect of that response (not locking down) says he's not sure it was the right call.  So who knows.  Sweden's economy took just as big of a hit as countries that sheltered in place, but that isn't surprising since everything is a global economy these days anyway.









						The architect of Sweden's decision not to have a coronavirus lockdown says he still isn't sure it was the right call
					

Sweden introduced few rules and left places like parks and restaurants open, but its death toll is much higher than neighboring countries'.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As soon as possible ass wipe...you opposed to that? Think about it Magoo...
> Better to get a vaccine asap rather than say two years from now...ponder it while you're in isolation because of underlying conditions, old age and senility.
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO -- Founders of the program 1 Day Sooner, a group comprised of scientists and researchers, hope to be purposefully infected with novel coronavirus, along with other volunteers to help search for a vaccine.
> ...


So what are you whining about then?


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop watching the msm and live your life.
> I dont have a mask, and work every day. If I have to go in the bank or the store I pull my shirt over my face and get by.
> Its ridiculous, and so obviously a political shit show that it boggles my mind everyone doesn't see it.


You don't need a mask because you re special.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You don't need a mask because you re special.


Not afraid, and not gonna die from CV-19.
I will bet anyone anything.
I also touch my face at least 50 times a day and touch my hair at least 100 times a day.
Both beautiful and worth the risk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not afraid, and not gonna die from CV-19.
> I will bet anyone anything.
> I also touch my face at least 50 times a day and touch my hair at least 100 times a day.
> Both beautiful and worth the risk.


You do enjoy flaunting your ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

"Shocked" Cuomo: 66% of New Yorkers recently hospitalized for coronavirus were locked down at home
					

"They're not working. They're not traveling."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany Reminds Media How They Downplayed Coronavirus Outbreak | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7079


"You, yes, you I will answer your question with a barrage of fast talk, meaningless babble that only the base will claim to understand and say is 100% spot on!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do enjoy flaunting your ignorance.


Do you think Im gonna die from cv-19?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think Im gonna die from cv-19?


Some very healthy people have, and like with most things it's crowd control on the governments part and respect for others on ours to simply wear a mask. Do you think a mask makes you look weak?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)




----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7079


When someone asked her about a previous comment she had made that covid 19 would not reach America, she babbled some nonsense and walked out of her press conference.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not afraid, and not gonna die from CV-19.
> I will bet anyone anything.
> I also touch my face at least 50 times a day and touch my hair at least 100 times a day.
> Both beautiful and worth the risk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


>


Appropos.


----------



## socalkdg (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 7080


Good chart.   Any other years higher than 2017/18 flu season?   Noticed it was above epidemic threshold, don't think anything got closed during that time

One thing to note.   The US is at 226 deaths per Million.   Thus this chart reflects that under the PIC.    Many European nations are above 300.   New York and New Jersey are at 1320 and 965. If New York was a country they would be the worst county in the world.    Most definitely they should be under major stay at home quarantine rules.   But for states that are below half the the deaths per Million, say under 100, which would be around standard P&I, they should have less stringent rules.   California is at 63, Texas at 36.   Get those states up and running, helping the economy and helping other states in need like New York and New Jersey.  Keep a weekly watch and modify if necessary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You, yes, you I will answer your question with a barrage of fast talk, meaningless babble that only the base will claim to understand and say is 100% spot on!"


She is hot though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> When someone asked her about a previous comment she had made that covid 19 would not reach America, she babbled some nonsense and walked out of her press conference.


She’s hot though.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Good chart.   Any other years higher than 2017/18 flu season?   Noticed it was above epidemic threshold, don't think anything got closed during that time
> 
> One thing to note.   The US is at 226 deaths per Million.   Thus this chart reflects that under the PIC.    Many European nations are above 300.   New York and New Jersey are at 1320 and 965. If New York was a country they would be the worst county in the world.    Most definitely they should be under major stay at home quarantine rules.   But for states that are below half the the deaths per Million, say under 100, which would be around standard P&I, they should have less stringent rules.   California is at 63, Texas at 36.   Get those states up and running, helping the economy and helping other states in need like New York and New Jersey.  Keep a weekly watch and modify if necessary.


We had a vaccine and effective treatment in 2017-18 flu season; so far we don't have either for covid 19.  One reason it almost got away was the low rate of vaccination before the season took off, which would mean getting the shots in September or so.  I know I didn't get one - how about you?  





__





						Estimates of Influenza Vaccination Coverage among Adults—United States, 2017–18 Flu Season  | FluVaxView | Seasonal Influenza (Flu) | CDC
					

Estimates of Flu Vaccination Coverage among Children — United States, 2017–18 Flu Season




					www.cdc.gov
				




As for states opening early, Georgia, Florida, and Texas have volunteered to test that tactic for us.  I'm watching to see how that turns out.

I went out to three grocery stores yesterday, my first such trip since March 30, because I had to pick up a prescription at one of them.  I didn't notice anyone whining about having to wear a mask.  Irrelevant point - Smart&Final in Escondido still had almost nothing in the paper products aisle, just like in March.  Another thing - because stores don't want people bringing in reusable bags (you don't know where those things have been) they are freely using the plastic shopping bags that were banned recently.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You, yes, you I will answer your question with a barrage of fast talk, meaningless babble that only the base will claim to understand and say is 100% spot on!"


"And then I will leave before anyone can respond to my accusations, without actually answering the question".


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

__





						She Said Anthony Fauci Sexually Assaulted Her. Now She Says Jacob Wohl and Jack Burkman Paid Her to Lie.
					






					reason.com


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> "Get a vaccine asap"?  Ignoramus.



*The LIAR and THIEF once again pontificates.....*
*
Your Party YOU have Covered for is about to *
*get flushed down the SHITTER ....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some very healthy people have, and like with most things it's crowd control on the governments part and respect for others on ours to simply wear a mask. Do you think a mask makes you look weak?


The number of healthy people who have supposedly died from cv-19 is statistically barely above zero.
I didn’t wear a mask when the government said that it was a waste of energy, and I don’t wear one now when the government says it’s imperative.
If I were an unhealthy pot bellied garden gnome, I’d stay home.
Since I’m not, I will use my freedom and good health to continue to be productive, protect the health of the nation and Generally contribute to society in an American way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

There are no effective flu vaccines


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


>


I can do anything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> So what are you whining about then?


Question asked, question answered...no whining.
What are you fuckin' talkin' about Magoo?
You & Joe Biden seemingly suffer from the same affliction...start off slow and weak and then just fizzle out all together...
Pour bastards.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

*The First :*
*
Three pronged attack.....!

1. They attacked the USA with a Bio-weapon
2. They attacked the USA by collapsing the meat/poultry market.
3. They just released a Chinese Hornet in an attempt to decimate the Honey Bee population....

The Second :

Three pronged attack....!

1. A Financial collapse brought on in conjunction with our own Politicians.
2. A second wave of a Virus ( Not COVID-19 ).
3. A further collapse of the goods supply to America.

The Third :

Military action against the United States.....

The Presidents Tarriffs really hurt China and the New World Order.....
and they want to make him pay....

Remember....they have 1.4 Billion citizens....!
We have 340 Million or so Citizens...!

If you don't think this can happen....You are foolish !*


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

I have no reason to believe that this has anything to do with the current crisis --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258234338556051456


----------



## Imtired (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The number of healthy people who have supposedly died from cv-19 is statistically barely above zero.
> I didn’t wear a mask when the government said that it was a waste of energy, and I don’t wear one now when the government says it’s imperative.
> If I were an unhealthy pot bellied garden gnome, I’d stay home.
> Since I’m not, I will use my freedom and good health to continue to be productive, protect the health of the nation and Generally contribute to society in an American way.


The mask is to protect others.   I visited Japan a couple of years ago and was struck by the number of citizens wearing masks, particularly when traveling mass transit.  I remember asking someone about that, asking why so many in Japan were worried about getting sick (assuming those wearing masks were afraid for themselves).  I was told the masks wearers weren’t wearing the masks to protect themselves, they were wearing the masks to protect others.   It is considered polite to wear a mask if you have a cold, or whatever, to prevent spreading your cold to others.  Makes sense actually.  

I keep a mask in my car so that I can wear when in the store, etc.  I think it’s a pain but it’s not that big of a deal for me if it makes others feel comfortable.   There are more important things to lay down on my sword for, wearing a mask isn’t one of them.


----------



## Imtired (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I have no reason to believe that this has anything to do with the current crisis --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258234338556051456


WTH?  Know the background story on this?


----------



## Imtired (May 7, 2020)

Curious what others think about the decision by the Pentagon to ban survivors of Covid-19 from joining the military?  









						Coronavirus survivors banned from joining the military
					

Recruits who have survived COVID-19 are disqualified from joining up.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The mask is to protect others.   I visited Japan a couple of years ago and was struck by the number of citizens wearing masks, particularly when traveling mass transit.  I remember asking someone about that, asking why so many in Japan were worried about getting sick (assuming those wearing masks were afraid for themselves).  I was told the masks wearers weren’t wearing the masks to protect themselves, they were wearing the masks to protect others.   It is considered polite to wear a mask if you have a cold, or whatever, to prevent spreading your cold to others.  Makes sense actually.
> 
> I keep a mask in my car so that I can wear when in the store, etc.  I think it’s a pain but it’s not that big of a deal for me if it makes others feel comfortable.   There are more important things to lay down on my sword for, wearing a mask isn’t one of them.


*Does it cover your whole face.......?*

*As a concerned poster " Imtired " of your lies.....*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Curious what others think about the decision by the Pentagon to ban survivors of Covid-19 from joining the military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Read the article you posted ya gutter grade journalist.....*
*
You're still eligible if you weren't hospitalized....in other words, damn near ALL of
the AMERICAN Citizens and Illegals in California would be eligible.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The First :*
> 
> *Three pronged attack.....!
> 
> ...


Really? China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Curious what others think about the decision by the Pentagon to ban survivors of Covid-19 from joining the military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no vaccine and some doubt about recovered patients still being able to infect others. I can't think of any environment more conducive to spreading a disease than basic training barracks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The mask is to protect others.   I visited Japan a couple of years ago and was struck by the number of citizens wearing masks, particularly when traveling mass transit.  I remember asking someone about that, asking why so many in Japan were worried about getting sick (assuming those wearing masks were afraid for themselves).  I was told the masks wearers weren’t wearing the masks to protect themselves, they were wearing the masks to protect others.   It is considered polite to wear a mask if you have a cold, or whatever, to prevent spreading your cold to others.  Makes sense actually.
> 
> I keep a mask in my car so that I can wear when in the store, etc.  I think it’s a pain but it’s not that big of a deal for me if it makes others feel comfortable.   There are more important things to lay down on my sword for, wearing a mask isn’t one of them.


I have absolutely no problem with you wearing a mask.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> There is no vaccine and some doubt about recovered patients still being able to infect others. I can't think of any environment more conducive to spreading a disease than basic training barracks.


What do you think is worse, the barracks or nursing homes ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you think is worse, the barracks or nursing homes ?


A lot of pot bellied garden gnomes in those nursing homes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Creepy








						Mark Cuban: My team of secret shoppers investigated Dallas businesses to see if they're following coronavirus safety protocols
					

PSA.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

The logic of the left.








						Shooting over closed McDonald's dining room signals 'tension about opening,' CEO says of COVID-19
					

McDonald’s CEO Chris Kempczinski spoke out after a woman in Oklahoma City was arrested on charges she shot at least three workers, including two 16-year-olds, Wednesday because she couldn’t dine in at the restaurant. Kempczinski told Good Morning...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The logic of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Elon Musk?
I think he's one of us. (American)


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you think is worse, the barracks or nursing homes ?


I have never been in a nursing home, not even on a visit.  Everyone I knew two went in, came out before I could visit.

Do they make nursing home patients sleep 80 to a room, march close together, dine together elbow to elbow?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commie snitch brigades.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never been in a nursing home, not even on a visit.  Everyone I knew two went in, came out before I could visit.
> 
> Do they make nursing home patients sleep 80 to a room, march close together, dine together elbow to elbow?


You look like you'd fit right in.
Lots of pot bellied garden gnomes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never been in a nursing home, not even on a visit.  Everyone I knew two went in, came out before I could visit.
> 
> Do they make nursing home patients sleep 80 to a room, march close together, dine together elbow to elbow?


I think you missed the point, Gandalf.
19 year olds with shaved heads and bunhuggers  are not gonna die from cv-19.
85 year olds with COPD or diabetes are who this virus kills. (as do most viruses)


----------



## Imtired (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> There is no vaccine and some doubt about recovered patients still being able to infect others. I can't think of any environment more conducive to spreading a disease than basic training barracks.


In reading the article it sounds like they are more worried about potential permanent long term effects (lung damage, etc).  So anyone who was hospitalized with a severe case is banned.  I think they can try and pass a physical to get a waiver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Let’s ask fredos brother, can you imagine if Trump did this?








						This nursing home disaster is on you, Gov. Cuomo: Goodwin
					

On Tuesday, Cuomo was asked about a report from the Associated Press that his team had added more than 1,700 deaths to the count of those who died in nursing homes, bringing the total to at least 4…




					nypost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The number of healthy people who have supposedly died from cv-19 is statistically barely above zero.
> I didn’t wear a mask when the government said that it was a waste of energy, and I don’t wear one now when the government says it’s imperative.
> If I were an unhealthy pot bellied garden gnome, I’d stay home.
> Since I’m not, I will use my freedom and good health to continue to be productive, protect the health of the nation and Generally contribute to society in an American way.


Cover your mouth and nose, wash your hands and keep plunging. I haven't missed a day of work in years but still adhere to the White House mandated precautions out of respect for others especially the elderly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have absolutely no problem with you wearing a mask.


You are consumed with self conscious thoughts. Have you always worried so much about what others think of you? Is that why you quit school?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cover your mouth and nose, wash your hands and keep plunging. I haven't missed a day of work in years but still adhere to the White House mandated precautions out of respect for others especially the elderly.


The White House mandated everyone in California has to wear a mask starting May 1st?
Did the White House close the beaches too?
I call bullshit.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cover your mouth and nose, wash your hands and keep plunging.* I haven't missed a day of work in years* but still adhere to the White House mandated precautions out of respect for others especially the elderly.



*" I haven't missed a day of work in years "

You retired waaaaay before COVID-19.

According to YOUR OWN ADMISSIONS you are now/and have been retired for quite awhile....

Once again you're caught in a LIE !*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are consumed with self conscious thoughts. Have you always worried so much about what others think of you? Is that why you quit school?



*Loser......you're the one who " Quit " school...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The White House mandated everyone in California has to wear a mask starting May 1st?
> Did the White House close the beaches too?
> I call bullshit.


Yes, he left it up to the states.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" I haven't missed a day of work in years "
> 
> You retired waaaaay before COVID-19.
> 
> ...


Since I started taking care of the horses at 4 I have worked and still do, start at 4 am today. Been starting at 2 am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

The Cuomo brothers, dumb and dumber
					

Americans who have remained engaged with the unfolding news about the COVID-19 pandemic surely know by now that New York is ground zero for the disease in the U.S.  Like SARS, the virus came from China and infected the citizens of that nati...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Since I started taking care of the horses at 4 I have worked and still do, start at 4 am today. Been starting at 2 am.


*Hmmmm....*
*
You take care of Horses daily, yet you travel extensively...
You worked as an Iron Worker at far remote locals, yet you take care of horses daily...
You attended school as a youth and solicited older gentlemen to buy you booze while
skateboarding, yet you took care of horses daily at 4:00 am or earlier.....
You profess to be an avid fisherman, hunter, surfer, bicyclist Etc...yet you took care of 
horses daily and you were/are up at 4:00 am or earlier.... 
*
*Really....is Your name Adam Schiff for Brains....just the short list doesn't ad up....

You can spin a yarn....I'll give you that.






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmm....*
> 
> *You take care of Horses daily, yet you travel extensively...
> You worked as an Iron Worker at far remote locals, yet you take care of horses daily...
> ...


That's funny or wait, are you really that stupid?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny or wait, are you really that stupid?



*What's " Funny " is your stupidity you put on display here daily ......you really 
think people won't catch your lies.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's " Funny " is your stupidity you put on display here daily ......you really
> think people won't catch your lies.....*


I'm not going to play your game of stupid by explaining how I have worked at one thing or another, sometimes more than one thing, my entire life. You must be a typical lazy ass trumpist. I know a few where I work now always finding ways out of doing the work they are paid to do. Good luck with all that.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 324568, member: 1707"

I'm not going to play your game of stupid by explaining how I have worked at one thing or another,
*This is no game.....You've been caught Lying...Plain and Simple.*

sometimes more than one thing, my entire life. You must be a typical lazy ass trumpist.
*First you were an Ironworker....then you were a retired Ironworker who traveled extensively......
Now you are a Hostler/Stableman who's upset his story is Swiss cheese....
Why is that...? 
Because nothing you have said/are stating adds up to anything but gibberish...*


I know a few where I work now always finding ways out of doing the
work they are paid to do. Good luck with all that.
*Case in point above.....look at what you just stated.*
*I'll circle back the " Good Luck ".....you are gunna need it....*



/QUOTE



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

LIARS GUNNA LIE.....

You've been caught....just admit it.*
*Or don't.....I could care less....*
*All the " Data " is on this forum as if you need to be reminded...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 324568, member: 1707"
> 
> I'm not going to play your game of stupid by explaining how I have worked at one thing or another,
> *This is no game.....You've been caught Lying...Plain and Simple.*
> ...


What do you think I lied about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, he left it up to the states.


As he should.
Now, who's got their boot on our necks?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you think I lied about?


*Tell the Forum where I'm wrong..............*


----------



## espola (May 9, 2020)

I'm wondering if t's statement this week that the virus will go away without a vaccine is just laying out some preliminary groundwork for defense against the whistleblower complaint by the recently-fired government official who was the head of the group looking for a vaccine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Tell the Forum where I'm wrong..............*


First tell me what the hell you think I lied about? I just tell the truth I have nothing to hide, open book, don't give a shit what others think. You and your comrades are all overly concerned about looks and perceptions, it's what you are all about, all talk no substance, thin skinned and shallow.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First tell me what the hell you think I lied about? I just tell the truth I have nothing to hide, open book, don't give a shit what others think. You and your comrades are all overly concerned about looks and perceptions, it's what you are all about, all talk no substance, thin skinned and shallow.


*Your second sentence is a complete LIE.....*
*Kinda ruins your whole whiny rant....

You’ve lost your way in a relationship with the TRUTH.....

Now you want credibility after years of supporting a*
*Criminal operation called the DNC....I don’t think so....*


----------



## Imtired (May 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s ask fredos brother, can you imagine if Trump did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??  Trump already has, just on a national level.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ??  Trump already has, just on a national level.


*Hey " BIG FAT LIAR "....Show us where Trump did what Dirtbag Gov Andrew Cuomo dictated AND Did !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ??  Trump already has, just on a national level.


And I thought you were reasonable,
just another liberal partisan sore loser, I won’t make that mistake again.
Which one is you?
You don’t have to answer that.


----------



## Imtired (May 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I thought you were reasonable,
> just another liberal partisan sore loser, I won’t make that mistake again.
> Which one is you?
> You don’t have to answer that.
> ...


----------



## Imtired (May 10, 2020)

This one’s for you Ricky, lol!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259566694357438467


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 325059, member: 5643"



> Define your term "reasonable"?   Believing everything you believe in?
> 
> The picture you post above is very telling because you assume it will get a rise out of me.


*IT DID.....! BOY O BOY DID IT...!
HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU RUN YOUR CLOTHING THRU THE LAUNDRY 
TO GET YOUR PEE STAINS OUT......*


> I hate lumping people together but it's hard to miss the fact that so many die-hard Trump supporters view everything through the lens of their party "winning" or "losing", it's a zero sum game with no middle ground. But that picture you posted is so wholly disconnected with the way I view politics that it's just a picture of two people to me, nothing else. The thing is, I don't _personalize_ politics.
> 
> Was I upset when Trump won? Absolutely, but I wasn't angry or sad, I was terrified. If Trump had run as a Democrat there is no way in hell I would have voted for him, even if he claimed to support every thing I strongly believed in. Why? Because to be President of the United States you need certain qualities, none of which Trump has. You need to be able to listen to opposing ideas and not be threatened by them as Trump is. Assemble a "Team of Rivals", not a team of sycophants.
> 
> ...


/QUOTE

*YOU PISSED YOURSELF......THE ABOVE POST IS PROOF.*


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> This one’s for you Ricky, lol!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259566694357438467


She's badass and pretty hot! And she's also 100% correct. For now, you wear the mask in public and you socially distance. Period.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> She's badass and pretty hot! And she's also 100% correct. For now, you wear the mask in public and you socially distance. Period.


It has gotten beyond common sense.  Not wearing a mask has become a symbol of partisan loyalty.  I saw a photo of Pence wearing a mask today, the day after I saw the pictures of him making others with whom he was meeting take off their masks (no adults in that room, it seems).

T won't wear a mask unless he is making his resignation speech.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

espola said:


> It has gotten beyond common sense.  Not wearing a mask has become a symbol of partisan loyalty.  I saw a photo of Pence wearing a mask today, the day after I saw the pictures of him making others with whom he was meeting take off their masks (no adults in that room, it seems).
> 
> T won't wear a mask unless he is making his resignation speech.


When I say our country has gotten stupid, what I mean is exemplified by your post. Our leaders are idiots.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

espola said:


> It has gotten beyond common sense.  Not wearing a mask has become a symbol of partisan loyalty.  I saw a photo of Pence wearing a mask today, the day after I saw the pictures of him making others with whom he was meeting take off their masks (no adults in that room, it seems).
> 
> T won't wear a mask unless he is making his resignation speech.


*The guy who will operate the Gallows for the Treason hangings will wear a mask...............











*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As he should.
> Now, who's got their boot on our necks?


United We Stand Divided We Fall.
The UNITED States of America is a group of franchises not a conglomeration of different business deals held together by one man. trump is not and never could be a CEO of a large corporation such as America, he is the head of a boutique, family owned business. Making him president is like making you CEO of Kohler. We would have been better off with the "999" guy, didn't he actually run a company with more than just family? One where team work and a united effort was required to excel, not just a used car salesman talk big, get them to sign then get them out the door routine? An "Always closing" schtick doesn't work when we are all exposed to the sales pitch and are able to see through it, well at least most of us can.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Nearly one-third of Americans believe a vaccine already exists to prevent coronavirus infection but is being withheld from the public, while nearly half believe the COVID-19 virus was created in a lab.

As the coronavirus pandemic nears 50,000 deaths in the U.S. – around half don't believe that figure either – new data suggests many Americans hold misinformation about the virus. It signals their mistrust in institutions as citizens are being asked to rely on government, health and other leaders amid the outbreak.

Twenty-nine percent said it's either probably or definitely true that a vaccine that prevents coronavirus infection exists and is being withheld, according to the Democracy Fund + UCLA Nationscape Project.  An even greater percentage, 32%, said they believe treatment that cures coronavirus infection exists but is being withheld. Around 7 out of 10 Americans said those statements are untrue. 

"To see about a third of people give that some level of, 'Yeah, that might be true,' that was pretty shocking to me," said Robert Griffin, research director for the Democracy Fund Voter Study Group. "That's a pretty dark type of thought to be floating around the public. There's an undercurrent of a lack of trust in society, a lack of trust in elites."

He added: "You could sort of see how that could suggest sort of a rather nefarious bit of actions on the part of a wide variety of actors within society if people are truly holding onto that idea."









						Nearly one-third of Americans believe a coronavirus vaccine exists and is being withheld, survey finds
					

The Democracy Fund + UCLA Nationscape Project found some misinformation about the coronavirus is more widespread that you might think.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nearly one-third of Americans believe a vaccine already exists to prevent coronavirus infection but is being withheld from the public, while nearly half believe the COVID-19 virus was created in a lab.
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic nears 50,000 deaths in the U.S. – around half don't believe that figure either – new data suggests many Americans hold misinformation about the virus. It signals their mistrust in institutions as citizens are being asked to rely on government, health and other leaders amid the outbreak.
> 
> ...



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Why some nurses have quit during the coronavirus pandemic
					

"Right now, nurses don't feel like heroes. We feel expendable."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why some nurses have quit during the coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> "Right now, nurses don't feel like heroes. We feel expendable."
> ...



*BECAUSE THEY CAN'T GET PAID...!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

The divider in chief. Only his blind followers would be dumb enough to believe that it's only Democrats that aren't opening their states . . . "cuz he said so!"









						Trump: People in Pennsylvania 'want their freedom now,' but Democrats delay reopening to hurt him
					

President Trump on Monday accused Democratic governors without evidence of moving to reopen their states too slowly amid the coronavirus pandemic to hurt his chances of reelection.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *BECAUSE THEY CAN'T GET PAID...!
> 
> DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


You should try reading sometime . . . all the cool kids do it.

By late March, the risks weighed too heavily, and Stanton submitted her resignation.

"It was an extremely difficult decision, but as a mother and wife, the health of my family will always come first," she said. "In the end, I could not accept that I could be responsible for causing one of my family members to become severely ill or possibly die."


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nearly one-third of Americans believe a vaccine already exists to prevent coronavirus infection but is being withheld from the public, while nearly half believe the COVID-19 virus was created in a lab.
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic nears 50,000 deaths in the U.S. – around half don't believe that figure either – new data suggests many Americans hold misinformation about the virus. It signals their mistrust in institutions as citizens are being asked to rely on government, health and other leaders amid the outbreak.
> 
> ...


And all of those conspiracy theories would require every nation suffering from coronavirus to be "in" on the deceit.  We can't even get trade agreements between countries, but we're going to be able to collaborate 100% on deceiving the public about a vaccine for a disease that is wreaking havoc with our countries?   Even putting the colluders' futures at risk for "the cause"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> She's badass and pretty hot! And she's also 100% correct. For now, you wear the mask in public and you socially distance. Period.


Actually she's unattractive, loud and her dialect spells "hood rat".  Nevermind the mosquito look.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> United We Stand Divided We Fall.
> The UNITED States of America is a group of franchises not a conglomeration of different business deals held together by one man. trump is not and never could be a CEO of a large corporation such as America, he is the head of a boutique, family owned business. Making him president is like making you CEO of Kohler. We would have been better off with the "999" guy, didn't he actually run a company with more than just family? One where team work and a united effort was required to excel, not just a used car salesman talk big, get them to sign then get them out the door routine? An "Always closing" schtick doesn't work when we are all exposed to the sales pitch and are able to see through it, well at least most of us can.


Why shouldn't Trump campaign?  Your beloved, libtard media has been campaigning since January of 2017.  And that's only going to get worse because everyone BUT Biden should be speaking if you window lickers desire a chance.


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

The British truly have a way with words.   I think this author summarized Trump perfectly.   I particularly like this part:

_"He turns being artless into an art form; he is a Picasso of pettiness; a Shakespeare of shit. His faults are fractal: even his flaws have flaws, and so on ad infinitum.

God knows there have always been stupid people in the world, and plenty of nasty people too. But rarely has stupidity been so nasty, or nastiness so stupid."
_








						Someone asked 'Why do some British people not like Donald Trump?'
					

Remember when Donald Trump Kept the Queen Waiting for Tea.The monarch has met 11 of the 12 U.S. presidents who have served during her reign. Nate White, an articulate and witty writer from England, wrote this magnificent response: 'A few things spring to mind. Trump lacks certain qualities which...




					bergensia.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The British truly have a way with words.   I think this author summarized Trump perfectly.   I particularly like this part:
> 
> _"He turns being artless into an art form; he is a Picasso of pettiness; a Shakespeare of shit. His faults are fractal: even his flaws have flaws, and so on ad infinitum.
> 
> ...


Yeah... the Brits truly have a way with shitty food, dentistry and pasty skin, too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The British truly have a way with words.   I think this author summarized Trump perfectly.   I particularly like this part:
> 
> _"He turns being artless into an art form; he is a Picasso of pettiness; a Shakespeare of shit. His faults are fractal: even his flaws have flaws, and so on ad infinitum.
> 
> ...


I saw this garbage a couple days ago.
I stopped reading when I got to the part about Trump not having any wit, or humor.

Hilarious.

Its like saying BH Obama doesn't have any feminine qualities.


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I saw this garbage a couple days ago.
> I stopped reading when I got to the part about Trump not having any wit, or humor.
> 
> Hilarious.
> ...


Apparently you and the Brits disagree in what is considered witty and humorous.   I think the Brits come out on top of this one.  No one can outdo the British when it comes to the art of innuendo and the satirical.  Crass, yeah—Trump’s got that one cornered.


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... the Brits truly have a way with shitty food, dentistry and pasty skin, too.


I’ll take a devilish sense of humor over any of those, anytime.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Apparently you and the Brits disagree in what is considered witty and humorous.   I think the Brits come out on top of this one.  No one can outdo the British when it comes to the art of innuendo and the satirical.  Crass, yeah—Trump’s got that one cornered.


Im sorry, I had no idea this was the British National Humour policy position.
Had i known it was in fact, the British National Humour policy position I would have addressed it as such.


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry, I had no idea this was the British National Humour policy position.
> Had i known it was in fact, the British National Humour policy position I would have addressed it as such.


I see what you did there...


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should try reading sometime . . . all the cool kids do it.
> 
> By late March, the risks weighed too heavily, and Stanton submitted her resignation.
> 
> "It was an extremely difficult decision, but as a mother and wife, the health of my family will always come first," she said. "In the end, I could not accept that I could be responsible for causing one of my family members to become severely ill or possibly die."



*Ummmmm.....YOU SHOULD TRY READING !*
*
All of the Hospitals are laying off the Doctors/Nurses/Support staff....*
*Look it up Knucklehead....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually she's unattractive, loud and her dialect spells "hood rat".  Nevermind the mosquito look.


What does "hood rat" mean?


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The British truly have a way with words.   I think this author summarized Trump perfectly.   I particularly like this part:
> 
> _"He turns being artless into an art form; he is a Picasso of pettiness; a Shakespeare of shit. His faults are fractal: even his flaws have flaws, and so on ad infinitum.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. His absolute inability to offer a genuine smile or a joke or a laugh that's not at someone's expense is so sad for us.
As I have always said, he is beyond the worst example for our children.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> This is spot on. His absolute inability to offer a genuine smile or a joke or a laugh that's not at someone's expense is so sad for us.
> As I have always said, he is beyond the worst example for our children.


There are links to other good analysis on that page as well. That was spot on and would be hysterical if it weren't so true. 

The most, and only, insightful thing trump has ever said was the "I could shoot someone on 5th Ave and not lose votes" comment he made in utter amazement while shaking his head.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does "hood rat" mean?


Trash that comes from trash neighborhoods.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trash that comes from trash neighborhoods.


So are you saying that some people due to their economic situation are simply "trash" in your opinion?


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you saying that some people due to their economic situation are simply "trash" in your opinion?


He means he lives in a shit neighborhood, he probably bought the house with his dad's money, but he looks at other neighborhoods and calls them "trash."
Dude's too stupid to make a good living.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> He means he lives in a shit neighborhood, he probably bought the house with his dad's money, but he looks at other neighborhoods and calls them "trash."
> Dude's too stupid to make a good living.


. . . and it's "their" fault! Especially those unskilled, illiterate, lazy brown people who are here to take his job!


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does "hood rat" mean?



*Oh you know what " Hood Rat " means....*
*
Every time a " Hood " subject comes up you are the first 
to align with the seedy side of " The Hood "....you own it.*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you saying that some people due to their economic situation are simply "trash" in your opinion?


*Did YOU come from trash.....come on now ...let's be honest.
Mr " Hood Rat ".....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh you know what " Hood Rat " means....*
> *
> Every time a " Hood " subject comes up you are the first
> to align with the seedy side of " The Hood "....you own it.*


Hood of a car? Neighborhood? What does that term imply?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and it's "their" fault! Especially those unskilled, illiterate, lazy brown people who are here to take his job!


That white guilt is really eating you up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That white guilt is really eating you up.
> View attachment 7146


Again, another comment that comes from your personal experience not mine.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hood of a car? Neighborhood? What does that term imply?


*Two can play this game, and so far I've won every time.....*
*
A. Hood
B. Hood*
*C. Hood

Take your pick and spin it, but you know what I meant.....
Carry on....*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Two can play this game, and so far I've won every time.....*
> 
> *A. Hood
> B. Hood*
> ...


Does it mean "black neighborhood"?


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, another comment that comes from your personal experience not mine.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Does it mean "black neighborhood"?



*You have " White ' Guilt smeared all over your posts......*
*
You have some " Past " regrets you'd like to confess on this very Forum......

We're here for ya......go on spill the deep buried shit you did as a youth.....*
*
Go on.....let it out .....!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hood of a car? Neighborhood? What does that term imply?


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Ok, so back to the subject this thread is supposed to be about...

VERY hopeful news about the Oxford Vaccine!  And they state the vaccine could be ready by September of this year.  Let's hope...!









						Oxford vaccine candidate shows promise in small study in monkeys
					

The Oxford vaccine is also being studied in humans, but results from those trials aren't yet available.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> He means he lives in a shit neighborhood, he probably bought the house with his dad's money, but he looks at other neighborhoods and calls them "trash."
> Dude's too stupid to make a good living.


How's white chocolate doing?
Still spread'n the covid through the brotherhood?


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How's white chocolate doing?
> Still spread'n the covid through the brotherhood?


He’s doing pretty good, thanks. They have big plans today. Of course, he has to step aside during the playing every couple of days to do the Zoom workout with his club. 
I think about a 0% chance he’s spreading anything.
I read.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s doing pretty good, thanks. They have big plans today. Of course, he has to step aside during the playing every couple of days to do the Zoom workout with his club.
> I think about a 0% chance he’s spreading anything.
> I read.
> Thanks for asking!


Its a free country. I think its great. Too bad the less fortunates who cant read have to follow the rules.
Too bad they cant go to school either, you know, so they can learn how to read.
I read too so I dont have to worry about the covid either.
Maybe reading is the real cure for all the bullshit hysteria.

anyhoo, I hope 'lil white chocolate gets a goal and has fun with the chocolate chocolate kids he gets to play with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a free country. I think its great. Too bad the less fortunates who cant read have to follow the rules.
> Too bad they cant go to school either, you know, so they can learn how to read.
> I read too so I dont have to worry about the covid either.
> Maybe reading is the real cure for all the bullshit hysteria.


Judging by your response and some others ignorance is the path to freedom.


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a free country. I think its great. Too bad the less fortunates who cant read have to follow the rules.
> Too bad they cant go to school either, you know, so they can learn how to read.
> I read too so I dont have to worry about the covid either.
> Maybe reading is the real cure for all the bullshit hysteria.
> ...


Maybe I should have elaborated. I read, so I’m aware of the specific risks when he jumps the fence and plays with others. I violate authority and make that trade off for his happiness and only with other kids (and two-three “adults”) who are taking the same very specific risk as well. The risk, as I mentioned, is somewhere in the zero range and further, as I mentioned, his mother and I may get Covid because of it. We observe all mask and spacing “rules,” though, so it’s about zero chance that someone can get it from us.
White Chocolate gotta do his thing, you feel me?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ok, so back to the subject this thread is supposed to be about...
> 
> VERY hopeful news about the Oxford Vaccine!  And they state the vaccine could be ready by September of this year.  Let's hope...!
> 
> ...



*Go ahead and take it.....get back to us in six months....if yur still hear.
While yur at it....let them tattoo your bank acct/routing info on your behind.*


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Maybe I should have elaborated. I read, so I’m aware of the specific risks when he jumps the fence and plays with others. I violate authority and make that trade off for his happiness and only with other kids (and two-three “adults”) who are taking the same very specific risk as well. The risk, as I mentioned, is somewhere in the zero range and further, as I mentioned, his mother and I may get Covid because of it. We observe all mask and spacing “rules,” though, so it’s about zero chance that someone can get it from us.
> White Chocolate gotta do his thing, you feel me?



*Your " White " guilt is running down your chin......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I stated facts, you took it as criticism. I never blamed Obama for Coronavirus. I don't even think its that serious to blame anyone for.  I didnt even blame obama for H1N1.  The seasonal flu is way worse statistically. The only reason I brought up Obama was that this hysteria over coronavirus is way worse than 2009 when the H1N1 was worse in every aspect.





MSK357 said:


> you want a lock down for 66 elderly with health problems killed.  Enough sheep like you that cry about it the government will comply.  After al we elect them.  The media says coronavirus is much worse than swine flu.  Swine flu killed over 12,000.  I bet you that less than 12,000 will die. lets come back to this in a year.  but of course youll have your excuses.  If less than 12,000 people die, I bet you wouldn't even thank the current administration.  That's what I mean about a catch 22. there is no pleasing sheep when the media  tells you how to feel.





MSK357 said:


> theres no satisfying you all. this virus is not that serious.  the thing that made this situation serious is the media and the panic.  the media has been pushing for stronger action and a lockdown.  The presidents hand was forced. lets be honest, what if he kept saying chill, this virus isn't killing a bunch of people, just the elderly and poor health? well, he basically did that and the media attacked him saying he doesn't believe the virus was real when he said fake news. the media and the manipulated public got what they asked for, a stronger response. be honest, no matter what he does, you will complain.
> 
> let me ask this, do you all think this will kill more people than the seasonal flu? do you think this will kill more than the swine flu? this virus is airborne and a lot of people with get it, but it will not kill a lot of people.  that is my prediction.  the left asked for a stronger response.  you all got it. why are you mad now? this is supposed to be worse than 2009 according to the media.  lets see.  lets see if the pandemic caused by the media was worth it.  lets see if the panic that forced the administration to emplace stronger measure was worth it.  people are hoarding toilet paper! were heading into riot control and fighting for supplies from each other. this lockdown is more than protection from the virus now.  And finally, once we are all on lockdown, and the only stores open are Walmart and grocery stores, enjoy standing in long lines in packed stores that are open between a limited number of hours.  so much for 6 feet apart.


Yep, not that serious. But unlike these other nutters he stood by his word, one in a million.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, not that serious. But unlike these other nutters he stood by his word, one in a million.



*Didja look up....huh huh huh....didja ya..... huh huh huh....*
*didja......huh huh huh......... didja look up.......didja....huh....
huh huh huh......didja look up.....huh huh huh....... didja....*
*didja look up........huh huh huh .......didja......huh huh huh.....!






Ahhhhhhh.........shuaaaddduuuppp.....slapppppp !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judging by your response and some others ignorance is the path to freedom.


Another bit of logic from Daffy....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

Colorado has made a stunning and significant change to the way it counts COVID-19 deaths that reduced the statewide figure from more than 1,000 to 878, according to a report.

The change came after Colorado’s Department of Public Health admitted that its COVID-19 death toll was counting those who tested positive for the coronavirus but had died of other causes, Fox 31 Denver reported late Friday.

The department now says 1,150 Coloradoans who died had COVID-19 but only 878 of those deaths were “due to” COVID-19.

entire article:








						Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though % - Coronavirus - COVID-19
					

Get all the latest news on coronavirus and more delivered daily to your inbox. Sign up here.Colorado has made a stunning and significant change to the way it counts COVID-19 deaths that reduced the statewide figure from more than 1,000 to 878, according to a report.The change came after...



					www.corona-covid19.be


----------



## messy (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Colorado has made a stunning and significant change to the way it counts COVID-19 deaths that reduced the statewide figure from more than 1,000 to 878, according to a report.
> 
> The change came after Colorado’s Department of Public Health admitted that its COVID-19 death toll was counting those who tested positive for the coronavirus but had died of other causes, Fox 31 Denver reported late Friday.
> 
> ...


Is this really the headline?

Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though

Really? So it’s a website for stupid people like you? Who can’t read or write English?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Is this really the headline?
> 
> Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though
> 
> Really? So it’s a website for stupid people like you? Who can’t read or write English?



*Wow.......are you really going to try and argue that premise....Really ?*

*Especially ....from YOU..." Messy  " Financial !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Is this really the headline?
> 
> Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though
> 
> Really? So it’s a website for stupid people like you? Who can’t read or write English?


Good morning messy, you arrogant piece shit...apparently it's you that can't read English or bother to even go to the site.
Do you not comprehend the difference?
1150 folks had covid 19 and died...878 died due to covid 19. Even an inbred special needs fuck like you can see the difference.
But for you I'll do the math for you...the difference is 272 less deaths.


*The department now says 1,150 Coloradoans who died had COVID-19 but only 878 of those deaths were “due to” COVID-19. *


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good morning messy, you arrogant piece shit...apparently it's you that can't read English or bother to even go to the site.
> Do you not comprehend the difference?
> 1150 folks had covid 19 and died...878 died due to covid 19. Even an inbred special needs fuck like you can see the difference.
> But for you I'll do the math for you...the difference is 272 less deaths.
> ...



*Ooooooooo.......poor " Messy " Financial.....







That's gunna sting....!*


----------



## messy (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good morning messy, you arrogant piece shit...apparently it's you that can't read English or bother to even go to the site.
> Do you not comprehend the difference?
> 1150 folks had covid 19 and died...878 died due to covid 19. Even an inbred special needs fuck like you can see the difference.
> But for you I'll do the math for you...the difference is 272 less deaths.
> ...


Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though

The above is the actual headline.
That is the type of news you read, with headlines not in English
It’s news for dipshits...like you! You’re on their list!


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though
> 
> The above is the actual headline.
> That is the type of news you read, with headlines not in English
> It’s news for dipshits...like you! You’re on their list!



*You seem rather testy ' Messy " ......*
*I see you still haven't read the article LE posted...*
*Yur gunna be soooooore........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though
> 
> The above is the actual headline.
> That is the type of news you read, with headlines not in English
> It’s news for dipshits...like you! You’re on their list!


I'm telling you stupid sells these days! . . . and these guys are buying! trump has finally found his goldmine. "Look Melania we struck gold! Fools!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Corona Colorado amends coronavirus death count -19 than previously though
> 
> The above is the actual headline.
> That is the type of news you read, with headlines not in English
> It’s news for dipshits...like you! You’re on their list!


So you only read headlines...interesting.
The article when read and comprehended says that Colorado had lowered their covid related deaths from 1150 to 878
A significant number...
What part are you having problems with?
I got your list hanging bitch...


----------



## messy (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you only read headlines...interesting.
> The article when read and comprehended says that Colorado had lowered their covid related deaths from 1150 to 878
> A significant number...
> What part are you having problems with?
> I got your list hanging bitch...


When something pops up that looks like spam with that incomprehensible headline, I know it’s a foreign blog or some such bs and I delete it.
It’s aimed at idiots, like you, to wind them up. I noticed that 3 or 4 of you posted it at the same time. LOL...you’re on the dunce list!!! Here’s the fact, nitwit. Why are you people so damn stupid?
"We have been reporting at the state, deaths among people who had COVID-19 at the time of death and the cause of that death may or may not have been COVID-19,”


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm telling you stupid sells these days! . . . and these guys are buying! trump has finally found his goldmine. "Look Melania we struck gold! Fools!"


The ramblings of a half wit...adding to his image of a fool


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> When something pops up that looks like spam with that incomprehensible headline, I know it’s a foreign blog or some such bs and I delete it.
> It’s aimed at idiots, like you, to wind them up. I noticed that 3 or 4 of you posted it at the same time. LOL...you’re on the dunce list!!!


Ignorance is bliss messy and you're one happy idiot...
Read up and please inform us which is the spam. 
The list includes ABC, NBC, the Denver Post, & Colorado state government.






__





						COVID-19 data | Colorado COVID-19 Updates
					






					covid19.colorado.gov
				











						Coronavirus in Colorado: Latest COVID-19 updates from May 15, 2020
					

If you live in western Colorado, keep your eyes to the sky today. The Colorado Air National Guard will do a second flyover in Colorado beginning around 11 a.m. to reach more areas of the state and and salute more COVID-19 front line heroes.




					www.thedenverchannel.com
				











						Update: The latest on COVID-19 in Colorado
					

We'll keep this page updated with the latest numbers of Covid-19 cases, news about the coronavirus, and other information you should know.




					www.coloradoindependent.com
				











						Coronavirus in Colorado, May 16: A look at the latest updates on COVID-19
					

Colorado’s health department changed the way it publicly reports coronavirus deaths Friday, introducing a second category of fatalities after its methods came under scrutiny — including by a …




					www.denverpost.com
				











						Colorado coronavirus latest, May 15: Great Sand Dunes will begin phased reopening  June 3
					

The health department will report two categories: those who died from COVID-19, and those who had COVID-19 and may have died from another cause.




					www.9news.com


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> When something pops up that looks like spam with that incomprehensible headline, I know it’s a foreign blog or some such bs and I delete it.
> It’s aimed at idiots, like you, to wind them up. I noticed that 3 or 4 of you posted it at the same time. LOL...you’re on the dunce list!!! Here’s the fact, nitwit. Why are you people so damn stupid?
> "We have been reporting at the state, deaths among people who had COVID-19 at the time of death and the cause of that death may or may not have been COVID-19,”


*With your " History " and the " Company " you keep ( DNC = Criminals ) you can't 
tell the difference between Fake and Real anymore....Time for you to hit rehab....*


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance is bliss messy and you're one happy idiot...
> Read up and please inform us which is the spam.
> The list includes ABC, NBC, the Denver Post, & Colorado state government.
> 
> ...


Were you always such a dumbshit? You don't understand the distinction.

"We have been reporting at the state, deaths among people who had COVID-19 at the time of death and the cause of that death may or may not have been COVID-19"


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

So far, all of the doctors and health professionals have been accurate.
The beginning estimates were that if we don't take drastic action, the deaths could be 250,000 to over a million.
So we took drastic action and they said, if we handle this correctly going forward, we could do 100,000 deaths.
So Trump then said "if we do 100,000 deaths, we did a great job."
Our national leadership is among the worst in the world and now we know we will sail past 100,000 deaths.
So the medical people have been right all along.
The dumbshits don't even understand what the debate is about, so instead of arguing the difficult, but reasonable, position that we may have to sacrifice all these lies, they just call it a hoax or not that big of a deal.
We are a nation of dummies, led by their stupid leader. When people on here use the phrase "science-loving left" and "those for climate change," it becomes real obvious how really stupid you are. It's worse than the third world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Were you always such a dumbshit? You don't understand the distinction.
> 
> "We have been reporting at the state, deaths among people who had COVID-19 at the time of death and the cause of that death may or may not have been COVID-19"


LE is special ed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> So far, all of the doctors and health professionals have been accurate.
> The beginning estimates were that if we don't take drastic action, the deaths could be 250,000 to over a million.
> So we took drastic action and they said, if we handle this correctly going forward, we could do 100,000 deaths.
> So Trump then said "if we do 100,000 deaths, we did a great job."
> ...


Didn’t learn anything from 2016, all the lies and tricks to get rid of Trump is fine with you people.


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn’t learn anything from 2016, all the lies and tricks to get rid of Trump is fine with you people.


What lies and tricks? We will be at 100,000 dead by end of month. Every doctor and scientist tells us that early reopening will bring on a new wave. It’s because people don’t know how to act. If they did, we’d go back to work and go outside with caution, not all crowding beaches together. Rick Bright was fired for giving Trump info he didn’t want and he just went before congress telling us how very very bad it will get this winter. Facts is facts.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE is special ed.


*Oh noooo....You're " Special Ed " thru and thru.....go brush the horses..*

*Mister..........Ed.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> What lies and tricks?


You  don’t know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You  don’t know?


Should we ask Mark Levine? Limbaugh? Ingraham? Hannity? O'Reilly? Carlson? Jones? trump jr?


----------



## espola (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should we ask Mark Levine? Limbaugh? Ingraham? Hannity? O'Reilly? Carlson? Jones? trump jr?


You know what the crime is. The crime is very obvious to everybody. All you have to do is read the newspapers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

espola said:


> You know what the crime is. The crime is very obvious to everybody. All you have to do is read the newspapers.


Oh, the obstruction of justice by Barr under the direction of the president.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 327135, member: 3299"

What lies and tricks? We will be at 100,000 dead by end of month.
*How come Cancer is Magically cured...?*
*How come Heart attacks are cured...?
How come Diabetes is gone with the wind ...?*
*How come Damn near ALL of the deaths are in " Nursing Homes "...Hmmmm.?
This whole response is a F#@king joke.....!*


Every doctor and scientist tells us that early reopening will bring on a new wave.
*BRING IT...." WE THE PEOPLE " are ready...!*

It’s because people don’t know how to act.
*Yeah....DEMOCRATS..!*

If they did, we’d go back to work and go outside with caution,
not all crowding beaches together.
*Oh Puleeeeese....When's the last time you were in Walmart, a Grocery Store...
I've got your " Social Distancing "....!*


Rick Bright was fired for giving Trump info he didn’t want and he just went
before congress telling us how very very bad it will get this winter.
*That's Right !*

*Rick Bright was telling " Info " on Smokin Chub and Trump didn't want to*
*hear it....So out the door he went..!*


Facts is facts.
*The Fact is ...This is a Manufactured Crisis that was implemented by the DNC/CCP*
*to inflict as much pain as possible economically/financially with this as the 3rd Coup attempt
on President Donald J. Trump.....
The individuals who initiated this need to hang from a ROPE...!*



/QUOTE




*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should we ask Mark Levine? Limbaugh? Ingraham? Hannity? O'Reilly? Carlson? Jones? trump jr?



*" WE THE PEOPLE " sure aren't gunna ask F#@ks like you.....!*


----------



## espola (May 18, 2020)

Georgia is trying so hard to get a successful ending to their experiment that they are not above cooking the charts to look good - at least for a while --  https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/just-cuckoo-state-latest-data-mishap-causes-critics-cry-foul/182PpUvUX9XEF8vO11NVGO/


----------



## messy (May 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Georgia is trying so hard to get a successful ending to their experiment that they are not above cooking the charts to look good - at least for a while --  https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/just-cuckoo-state-latest-data-mishap-causes-critics-cry-foul/182PpUvUX9XEF8vO11NVGO/


GA had 1100 deaths on 4/30 when they decided to re-open. They're at 1655 now. Clicking along at about the same pace.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Georgia is trying so hard to get a successful ending to their experiment that they are not above cooking the charts to look good - at least for a while --  https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/just-cuckoo-state-latest-data-mishap-causes-critics-cry-foul/182PpUvUX9XEF8vO11NVGO/



*What's wrong with YOU !*
*
That's more than ten day old skewed " Data ".......

You're trying " Chis Cuomo " type shit....what's next, you gunna hide in the 
basement...Oh that's right..You already are !

I'll bet you can find more " Recent Data " ....but will it help your narrative..!*


----------



## Torros (May 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Still can't answer, can you, dummy? You can't confirm that it's a worldwide hospital conspiracy? Ha!


Is it Summer yet? 

You really are stupid, aren't you. I forgot how you always read into things. I guess in your world of make believe this is a normal thing. You know, your world that President Trump is a Russian spy, that Joe Biden is a good candidate and will win in 2020. Oh, and the one where your President Trump is to blame for Covid 19.

Enjoy your world.









						Andrew Cuomo is no hero. He's to blame for New York's coronavirus catastrophe
					

His record was terrible before coronavirus, but his abysmal handling of the crisis should get him thrown out of officeAndrew Cuomo may be the most popular politician in the country. His approval ratings have hit all-time highs thanks to his Covid-19 response. Some Democrats have discussed him as...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Torros said:


> Is it Summer yet?
> 
> You really are stupid, aren't you. I forgot how you always read into things. I guess in your world of make believe this is a normal thing. You know, your world that President Trump is a Russian spy, that Joe Biden is a good candidate and will win in 2020. Oh, and the one where your President Trump is to blame for Covid 19.
> 
> ...


He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2020)

espola said:


> He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


Of course.
I liked when Pelosi said to him “why is it that with you, all roads lead to Putin?”


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

Update on deaths in Sweden (loose social and economic restrictions) and her neighbors (more rigid restrictions than us, but now starting to open up)









						Covid Trends
					

Visualizing the exponential growth of COVID-19 across the world.




					aatishb.com


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

espola said:


> He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.
> 
> Prove me wrong.



*The PROVEN forum LIAR & THIEF is spewing yet another LIE....*
*
No one trusts a KNOWN LIAR.....
No one trusts a KNOWN THIEF....
*
*Give it up old man.....your party is in the SHITTER as are you...!






*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, the obstruction of justice by Barr under the direction of the president.


Your newest wet dream...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

espola said:


> He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


This is America Magoo...
You have to prove what you claim.
Millions of dollars and years of investigations...and nothing but hysterics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is America Magoo...
> You have to prove what you claim.
> Millions of dollars and years of investigations...and nothing but hysterics.


To the neutered ex-wannabe-t- partiers like you maybe.


----------



## Torros (May 21, 2020)

espola said:


> He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


Prove it. You can't. You turned out to be such a bitter old man who's life is tied up in a soccer forum making lame political post that mainly draw approval from other posters with TDS. 

Let's see who takes the bait.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To the neutered ex-wannabe-t- partiers like you maybe.



*The ONLY Neutered Males I am " aware " of presently are...*
*
YOU..... ( Your DNC inspired actions daily support it ! )
and 
Bruce Jenner.... ( By his own admission on the " Telly ". )
*
*Prove me wrong....!*


----------



## Torros (May 21, 2020)

espola said:


> He's not a Russian spy.  He's a Russian pawn.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


And I noticed how you and Legend avoided the subject of the post. I guess reading comp is not a strong point for you or Messy.


----------



## Torros (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> So far, all of the doctors and health professionals have been acurate.
> 
> So the medical people have been right all along.


Really?All? Is your head burried in the sand? Oh wait, it up your ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The ONLY Neutered Males I am " aware " of presently are...*
> *
> YOU..... ( Your DNC inspired actions daily support it ! )
> and
> ...


I might if I had any idea WTF you are drooling about.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

TREASON = 13 KNOTS





*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I might if I had any idea WTF you are drooling about.



*No drooling here.....*
*
But you sure are offended....aren't cha..!

Don't try to counter while I take the hook out of your " Wretched " mouth......!*


*




*


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

Torros said:


> Really?All? Is your head burried in the sand? Oh wait, it up your ass.


Pretty much all have been accurate. 
Earliest reports were 250,000-1mm can die here if we don't take drastic measures.
We took drastic measures and looks like we will exceed 150,000 anyway. Science and public health experts all agree. 
Back then Trump was saying what, "it's 15 people, headed to zero?" A few weeks later, during lockdown, it was "if we keep this thing to 100,000 deaths, we will have done a great job." 
So no big surprises here.
Sorry, bud. You can try to read yourself, but that may be tough for you. You're clearly not the sharpest tool in the shed...


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty much all have been accurate.
> Earliest reports were 250,000-1mm can die here if we don't take drastic measures.
> We took drastic measures and looks like we will exceed 150,000 anyway. Science and public health experts all agree.
> Back then Trump was saying what, "it's 15 people, headed to zero?" A few weeks later, during lockdown, it was "if we keep this thing to 100,000 deaths, we will have done a great job."
> ...



*Why are you such an ignorant fool......*
*
You really believe the 90,000 + deaths are all or even half COVID-19.....Are you really 
that stupid...!

When you " Claimed " the Democrat Party as YOUR party to represent YOU on a 
political platform...did you flush every last bit of logic and critical thinking down the shitter...!
*
*Really ...are that Stupid..!*


----------



## Imtired (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is America Magoo...
> You have to prove what you claim.
> Millions of dollars and years of investigations...and nothing but hysterics.


Are you talking about Benghazi?


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

So the experts were right and maybe we have done a very good job...

Ever since, Trump has been moving the goalposts on the pandemic, and on Sunday, with coronavirus cases and deaths mounting, Trump said that keeping the U.S. *death toll* between 100,000 and 200,000 would be “a very good job.”


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> So the experts were right and maybe we have done a very good job...
> 
> Ever since, Trump has been moving the goalposts on the pandemic, and on Sunday, with coronavirus cases and deaths mounting, Trump said that keeping the U.S. *death toll* between 100,000 and 200,000 would be “a very good job.”



*Does the " DEATH " Count include:*
*
Cancer
Heart Attacks
Diabetes
Murder
Suicide
Gov Cuomo induced DEATH*
*Beatings from Nurses........... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Pr


messy said:


> Pretty much all have been accurate.
> Earliest reports were 250,000-1mm can die here if we don't take drastic measures.
> We took drastic measures and looks like we will exceed 150,000 anyway. Science and public health experts all agree.
> Back then Trump was saying what, "it's 15 people, headed to zero?" A few weeks later, during lockdown, it was "if we keep this thing to 100,000 deaths, we will have done a great job."
> ...


Pretty much all have been accurate.
WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pr
> 
> Pretty much all have been accurate.
> WTF is wrong with you?


Show me a quote from a public health leader that hasn’t been accurate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To the neutered ex-wannabe-t- partiers like you maybe.


Facts ass wipe...
Daffy list the facts. Until then, you really should shut up.
"Ex wanna be t-partiers"? WTF? 
You try so hard to be relevant, all you have is just more of the same made up hysteria...
You're pathetic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Show me a quote from a public health leader that hasn’t been accurate.


Not a quote but to the point.
Officials are still all over the place on whether the public should wear masks. And if they do change the recommendations and urge people to wear them, they’ll have to first, explain to the public that it’s more about preventing people from spreading the virus than catching it; second, that it doesn’t replace social distancing; and third — contrary to what’s appearing on social media — the earlier advice was based on the best science available then, not because the masks were in short supply...
There are two bright spots as scientists learn more. The mortality rate is probably going to be lower than initially estimated — although the death toll may be high because so many people are infected. And so far, it hasn’t mutated in a way that makes it more dangerous — or harder to attack with a vaccine. 








						Why America is scared and confused: Even the experts are getting it wrong
					

The kaleidoscope of changing messages has created more fear, confusion and distrust.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

The sky is not falling....


*Multiple Studies Suggest COVID-19 Mortality Rate May Be Lower Than Expected*
Published: May 07, 2020 By Gail Dutton

As the mortality figures for COVID-19 continued to rise, people are wondering where they will stop. The actual death toll for COVID-19 won’t be calculable for some time, but there are early indications that it may be significantly lower than calculations of deaths per confirmed cases lead one to believe.

As an article in Lancet Infectious Diseases pointed out, calculating mortality rates based on the number of deaths divided by the number of confirmed cases of infection is not representative of the actual death rate. There are two issues, the authors said. First, the denominator should be the number of people who were infected at the same time as those who died. The second issue is that many people experienced very mild symptoms and so did not seek medical treatment and were not included in the calculation.

To get to the bottom of this, the National Institutes of Health (NIH) launched a 10,000 person study in mid-April. It aims to determine how many adults in the U.S. who do not have a confirmed diagnosis of COVID-19 who have antibodies against the SARS-CoV-2 virus. The results of this serosurvey will shed light on the spread of this virus throughout the U.S. and on which populations and communities are most affected. 

“An antibody test is looking back into the immune system’s history with a rear-view mirror,” said Matthew J. Memoli, M.D., M.S., principal investigator of the study and director of NIAID’s Laboratory of Infectious Diseases Clinical Studies Unit. “By analyzing an individual’s blood, we can determine if that person has encountered SARS-CoV-2 previously.”

Results from the NIH study ought to settle the controversy swirling around other similar studies.....

....
There are two possible inferences from all of these studies.

One possibility is that academics from our leading institutions – or the tests they employed – are error-prone. Debates over methodology are ongoing, and questions swirl around error rates for tests that as yet are approved only under the FDA’s emergency use authorization.

Alternatively, these results may indicate the deadly COVID-19 pandemic – with mortality rates generally under 1% – is no more deadly than the seasonal influenza. If that is true, the near-global stay-at-home mandates could have been an overreaction.  

entire article:








						Multiple Studies Suggest COVID-19 Mortality Rate May Be Lower Than Expected  | BioSpace
					

The actual death toll for COVID-19 won’t be calculable for some time, but there are early indications that it may be significantly lower than calculations of deaths per confirmed cases lead one to believe.




					www.biospace.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts ass wipe...
> Daffy list the facts. Until then, you really should shut up.
> "Ex wanna be t-partiers"? WTF?
> You try so hard to be relevant, all you have is just more of the same made up hysteria...
> You're pathetic.


Like Obama in trumps head I in yours, BOO! Lol! That never gets old! BOO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The sky is not falling....
> 
> 
> *Multiple Studies Suggest COVID-19 Mortality Rate May Be Lower Than Expected*
> ...


How contagious is it and what can be done for those with extreme cases?


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not a quote but to the point.
> Officials are still all over the place on whether the public should wear masks. And if they do change the recommendations and urge people to wear them, they’ll have to first, explain to the public that it’s more about preventing people from spreading the virus than catching it; second, that it doesn’t replace social distancing; and third — contrary to what’s appearing on social media — the earlier advice was based on the best science available then, not because the masks were in short supply...
> There are two bright spots as scientists learn more. The mortality rate is probably going to be lower than initially estimated — although the death toll may be high because so many people are infected. And so far, it hasn’t mutated in a way that makes it more dangerous — or harder to attack with a vaccine.
> 
> ...


Did you really post a 2-month-old article? Ha! Nobody is "all over the place" about masks. It has mutated. The death counts have been accurate. Etc. etc.


----------



## Imtired (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The sky is not falling....
> 
> 
> *Multiple Studies Suggest COVID-19 Mortality Rate May Be Lower Than Expected*
> ...


Whew!  Well that’s going to be a huge relief to the 95,000+ dead!  

There is something weird about this virus that continues to confuse.  It’s supposed to be relatively benign unless you are elderly or have pre-existing conditions...until it isn’t.   Children are not at risk...until they are (the bizarre multisystem inflammatory syndrome).

I will admit that when coronavirus was in its very early stages I didn’t understand the panic.  I thought it was going to be similar to the flu.  But then it hit 2 people in my small circle—a co-worker‘s wife who is in her mid-40’s with no pre-existing conditions and very physically fit, and another co-worker in his late 30’s.  The co-worker’s wife was so ill she needed help to walk to the bathroom and they went to the emergency room about 5 days in because she couldn’t breathe.  My other co-worker also had to be taken to the hospital in an ambulance due to breathing issues.  

I no longer assume because I am fit and healthy that I’ll be fine.  I wear a mask when I go out because it’s the right thing to do when there are so many question marks with this virus.  If nothing else, wearing a mask will reduce the viral load in the air.  So why not just wear the damn mask?   It’s not forever and it’s a minor inconvenience.  No one complains about “freedoms” when it comes to wearing seat belts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No one complains about “freedoms” when it comes to wearing seat belts.


Im a grown man.
If I wear a seat belt, its because I decide to do it.
If I dont, its because i decide not to.

Same with the damn mask.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Are you talking about Benghazi?


No
Ask Magoo what he's talking about...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a grown man.
> If I wear a seat belt, its because I decide to do it.
> If I dont, its because i decide not to.
> 
> Same with the damn mask.


You are an inconsiderate member of a society. You insult healthcare and other essential workers who work their ass off to save lives and keep you safe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Whew!  Well that’s going to be a huge relief to the 95,000+ dead!
> 
> There is something weird about this virus that continues to confuse.  It’s supposed to be relatively benign unless you are elderly or have pre-existing conditions...until it isn’t.   Children are not at risk...until they are (the bizarre multisystem inflammatory syndrome).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your co workers. Glad they're on the road to recovery
After finishing up in charity golf tournament, a good friend of mine was driving home and was involved in an accident.
Blaine had his seat belt on. He died in the crash.
Dead is dead butt latch...educate yourself and check back in.
If the mortality rate from this pandemic ends up being no worse than the flu, why are we not sheltering at home for that..?
Get some rest you seem tired.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an inconsiderate member of a society. You insult healthcare and other essential workers who work their ass off to save lives and keep you safe.


Shut the fuck up you ignorant puke....


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorry to hear about your co workers. Glad they're on the road to recovery
> After finishing up in charity golf tournament, a good friend of mine was driving home and was involved in an accident.
> Blaine had his seat belt on. He died in the crash.
> Dead is dead butt latch...educate yourself and check back in.
> ...


Hey dipshit we are at 100,000 dead in 9 weeks. Do you not think that this is worse than the flu, as long as the “mortality rate” meets your standards?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorry to hear about your co workers. Glad they're on the road to recovery
> After finishing up in charity golf tournament, a good friend of mine was driving home and was involved in an accident.
> Blaine had his seat belt on. He died in the crash.
> Dead is dead butt latch...educate yourself and check back in.
> ...


You love to bathe in ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shut the fuck up you ignorant puke....


Oh you poor hurt little snowflake, BOO!


----------



## Imtired (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorry to hear about your co workers. Glad they're on the road to recovery
> After finishing up in charity golf tournament, a good friend of mine was driving home and was involved in an accident.
> Blaine had his seat belt on. He died in the crash.
> Dead is dead butt latch...educate yourself and check back in.
> ...


Was that a serious question?   Because we have vaccines for flu as well as anti-virals for flu, that’s why.   Of those dying of the flu, how many had a flu shot or took an anti-viral but died anyway?   That is the group you compare against COVID-19 deaths.  I guarantee you that is a much smaller number.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Show me a quote from a public health leader that hasn’t been accurate.


*Which State shall we start with...... BWWWwaaaaaa hhhhaaaaaa...*

*OMG...." Messy " Financial .....like shootin fish in a barrel...






*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an inconsiderate member of a society. You insult healthcare and other essential workers who work their ass off to save lives and keep you safe.


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey dipshit we are at 100,000 dead in 9 weeks. Do you not think that this is worse than the flu, as long as the “mortality rate” meets your standards?


*Updated May 22, 2020*

Week ending date in which the death occurredCOVID-19 Deaths (U07.1)1Deaths from All CausesPercent of Expected Deaths2Pneumonia Deaths
(J12.0–J18.9)3Deaths with Pneumonia and COVID-19
(J12.0–J18.9 and U07.1)3Influenza Deaths
(J09–J11)4Deaths with Pneumonia, Influenza, or COVID-19
(U07.1 or
J09–J18.9)5Total Deaths*73,639* 


*Ahhh......How's it feel to be a BIG FAT LIAR @ 6:07 pm Friday May 22, 2020.*

*You shoulda heeded my prompting and gone back to school, you are one Dumb SOB.*





__





						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Updated May 22, 2020*
> 
> Week ending date in which the death occurredCOVID-19 Deaths (U07.1)1Deaths from All CausesPercent of Expected Deaths2Pneumonia Deaths
> (J12.0–J18.9)3Deaths with Pneumonia and COVID-19
> ...


How’s your campaign for the McMichaels coming along?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Show me a quote from a public health leader that hasn’t been accurate.


You think 100 grand is close to 250K to 1,000,000?


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> How’s your campaign for the McMichaels coming along?


*How's that Bloody CDC lip I just gave you......*

*Speaking of the McMichaels.....

Which end of a LOADED shotgun is the smartest to grab in*
*a confrontation.....Hmmm.*


----------



## Imtired (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an inconsiderate member of a society. You insult healthcare and other essential workers who work their ass off to save lives and keep you safe.


I find it so puzzling how something as simple as wearing a mask when you go to the store has caused such tantrums from a certain group.    And they are also the same people complaining the loudest about opening up the country.  If wearing a mask can reduce the spread by 75%, according to some studies, then the more people who wear a mask the faster we open up.  It’s like talking out of both sides of your mouth.  “Dammit!  I want the country to open up but I don’t want to have to inconvenience myself to do so!”  5 year olds think that way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I find it so puzzling how something as simple as wearing a mask when you go to the store has caused such tantrums from a certain group.    And they are also the same people complaining the loudest about opening up the country.  If wearing a mask can reduce the spread by 75%, according to some studies, then the more people who wear a mask the faster we open up.  It’s like talking out of both sides of your mouth.  “Dammit!  I want the country to open up but I don’t want to have to inconvenience myself to do so!”  5 year olds think that way.


whittle plumber boy doesn't wanna do his homework, he just wants to go outside and pway!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I find it so puzzling how something as simple as wearing a mask when you go to the store has caused such tantrums from a certain group.    And they are also the same people complaining the loudest about opening up the country.  If wearing a mask can reduce the spread by 75%, according to some studies, then the more people who wear a mask the faster we open up.  It’s like talking out of both sides of your mouth.  “Dammit!  I want the country to open up but I don’t want to have to inconvenience myself to do so!”  5 year olds think that way.


if and some huh, pretty strong argument


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

If and some








						Birx Puzzled by New Coronavirus Cases in Lockdown Cities
					

Dr. Deborah Birx on Friday expressed concerns that new coronavirus cases were reported in the Washington, DC, metro area and other cities.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> whittle plumber boy doesn't wanna do his homework, he just wants to go outside and pway!


*You stumble on your words.... even on the internet.....Wow.*


----------



## Torros (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty much all have been accurate.
> Earliest reports were 250,000-1mm can die here if we don't take drastic measures.
> We took drastic measures and looks like we will exceed 150,000 anyway. Science and public health experts all agree.
> Back then Trump was saying what, "it's 15 people, headed to zero?" A few weeks later, during lockdown, it was "if we keep this thing to 100,000 deaths, we will have done a great job."
> ...


Keep trying but no surprise that you're failing again. News flash, there are many Docs who disagree with "all your doctors and experts". But I know you would know nothing of the sorts since you live and die with CNN. You even have a hard time following whats going on in Colorado and their adjustment of COVID related deaths. Maybe if you hang around long enough you'll figure it out.

I'll wait for you or one of your little friends to reply. In three, two, one.


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

Torros said:


> Keep trying but no surprise that you're failing again. News flash, there are many Docs who disagree with "all your doctors and experts". But I know you would know nothing of the sorts since you live and die with CNN. You even have a hard time following whats going on in Colorado and their adjustment of COVID related deaths. Maybe if you hang around long enough you'll figure it out.
> 
> I'll wait for you or one of your little friends to reply. In three, two, one.


I’m afraid you’re incorrect. There is no debate among the nation’s medical and public health leaders said about what this was and remains. In fact, the whole world seems to agree. Sweden just chose to handle it differently and we were uniquely bad because of the embarrassingly inept national leadership at the outset.


----------



## Imtired (May 23, 2020)

Nice to see bipartisan support of wearing masks.    The Governor of North Dakota (Republican) summed it up beautifully:


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Nice to see bipartisan support of wearing masks.    The Governor of North Dakota (Republican) summed it up beautifully:


He’s crying because he can’t believe how many stupid people are in his state.
Good for him, though...I didn’t know Republicans were allowed to show empathy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Nice to see bipartisan support of wearing masks.    The Governor of North Dakota (Republican) summed it up beautifully:


Empathy, caring about others is a strength and he shows it. Overt displays of faux bravado displays weakness and insecurity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Empathy, caring about others is a strength and he shows it. Overt displays of faux bravado displays weakness and insecurity.


Remember when Obama put that hot pepper in his eye to make him tear up?


----------



## espola (May 23, 2020)

According to a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll, 44 percent of Republicans believe that Bill Gates is plotting to use a mass COVID-19 vaccination campaign as a pretext to implant microchips in billions of people and monitor their movements — a widely debunked conspiracy theory with no basis in fact.

The survey, which was conducted May 20 and 21, found that only 26 percent of Republicans correctly identify the story as false.

In contrast, just 19 percent of Democrats believe the same spurious narrative about the Microsoft founder and public-health philanthropist. A majority of Democrats recognize that it’s not true.

<...>

Take the Gates example. Half of all Americans (50 percent) who name Fox News as their primary television news source believe the disproven conspiracy theory, and 44 percent of voters who cast ballots for Trump in 2016 do as well — even though neither Fox nor Trump has promoted it. At the same time, just 15 percent of MSNBC viewers and 12 percent of Clinton voters say the story is true.









						New Yahoo News/YouGov poll shows coronavirus conspiracy theories spreading on the right may hamper vaccine efforts
					

As states relax lockdown restrictions and responsibility for containing the coronavirus shifts, in part, to the American people, the dangerous tendency to ignore fundamental facts about the deadly pathogen in favor of misinformation peddled by partisans and spread on social media grows.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2020)

espola said:


> According to a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll, 44 percent of Republicans believe that Bill Gates is plotting to use a mass COVID-19 vaccination campaign as a pretext to implant microchips in billions of people and monitor their movements — a widely debunked conspiracy theory with no basis in fact.
> 
> The survey, which was conducted May 20 and 21, found that only 26 percent of Republicans correctly identify the story as false.
> 
> ...


That anyone believes that shit is baffling . . . well actually considering these nutters in here maybe not so.


----------



## messy (May 24, 2020)

espola said:


> According to a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll, 44 percent of Republicans believe that Bill Gates is plotting to use a mass COVID-19 vaccination campaign as a pretext to implant microchips in billions of people and monitor their movements — a widely debunked conspiracy theory with no basis in fact.
> 
> The survey, which was conducted May 20 and 21, found that only 26 percent of Republicans correctly identify the story as false.
> 
> ...


So Ricky has company. America is really, really dumb


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

messy said:


> So Ricky has company. America is really, really dumb


Just think of how dumb we would be if Hillary had won.


----------



## messy (May 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think of how dumb we would be if Hillary had won.


Huh? I liked Adlai Stevenson myself


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 328695, member: 3299"

I’m afraid you’re incorrect. 
*Elaborate............!*

There is no debate among the nation’s medical and public health leaders 
said about what this was and remains.
*Elaborate........!*

 In fact, the whole world seems to agree. 
*Elaborate........!*

Sweden just chose to handle it differently and we were uniquely bad because
 of the embarrassingly inept national leadership at the outset.
*Elaborate...........!*


/QUOTE


*My Goodness " Messy " Financial.....at least " Support your Idiocy " ...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

*The CDC's New 'Best Estimate' Implies a COVID-19 Infection Fatality Rate Below 0.3%*
*That rate is much lower than the numbers used in the horrifying projections that shaped the government response to the epidemic.*

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the current "best estimate" for the fatality rate among Americans with COVID-19 symptoms is 0.4 percent. The CDC also estimates that 35 percent of people infected by the COVID-19 virus never develop symptoms. Those numbers imply that the virus kills less than 0.3 percent of people infected by it—far lower than the infection fatality rates (IFRs) assumed by the alarming projections that drove the initial government response to the epidemic, including broad business closure and stay-at-home orders. 

The CDC offers the new estimates in its "COVID-19 Pandemic Planning Scenarios," which are meant to guide hospital administrators in "assessing resource needs" and help policy makers "evaluate the potential effects of different community mitigation strategies." It says "the planning scenarios are being used by mathematical modelers throughout the Federal government."

The CDC's five scenarios include one based on "a current best estimate about viral transmission and disease severity in the United States." That scenario assumes a "basic reproduction number" of 2.5, meaning the average carrier can be expected to infect that number of people in a population with no immunity. It assumes an overall symptomatic case fatality rate (CFR) of 0.4 percent, roughly four times the estimated CFR for the seasonal flu. The CDC estimates that the CFR for COVID-19 falls to 0.05 percent among people younger than 50 and rises to 1.3 percent among people 65 and older. For people in the middle (ages 50–64), the estimated CFR is 0.2 percent.

That "best estimate" scenario also assumes that 35 percent of infections are asymptomatic, meaning the total number of infections is more than 50 percent larger than the number of symptomatic cases. It therefore implies that the IFR is between 0.2 percent and 0.3 percent. By contrast, the projections that the CDC made in March, which predicted that as many as 1.7 million Americans could die from COVID-19 without intervention, assumed an IFR of 0.8 percent. Around the same time, researchers at Imperial College produced a worst-case scenario in which 2.2 million Americans died, based on an IFR of 0.9 percent. 

Such projections had a profound impact on policy makers in the United States and around the world. At the end of March, President Donald Trump, who has alternated between minimizing and exaggerating the threat posed by COVID-19, warned that the United States could see "up to 2.2 million deaths and maybe even beyond that" without aggressive control measures, including lockdowns.

entire article:








						The CDC's New 'Best Estimate' Implies a COVID-19 Infection Fatality Rate Below 0.3%
					

That rate is much lower than the numbers used in the horrifying projections that shaped the government response to the epidemic.




					reason.com
				





Additional articles:








						CDC estimates COVID 19 mortality rate is 0.4%, significantly lower than previously reported
					

The data is based on five scenarios, including the best estimate for a mortality rate, which is 0.4% overall.




					www.wcnc.com
				



http://ou-gz-suvcars.gunuj.com/rd?hspart=yahoo&hsimp=yhs-is11a&evtolg=d_serp_imp&p=Best%20Crossover%20SUV%202020&gt0=14&ggb=2&gjl=t2l&type=gnz_tbl_00_00_--tc-134506-spid-2-dmid-14-sid-1037869--&a=gnz_tbl_00_00_--tc-134506-spid-2-dmid-14-sid-1037869--&g57=134506&gu8=10042&g1d=6021&gks=TINZU&g8i=0.26&aid=yhssuv-sc&ghj=2&site=tegna-wcnc&network=taboola&gr3=tegna-wcnc&gkf=tegna-wcnc&glb=4435783&g2z=GiBdW7rEs1YEIpfNQsInC_-qIpTEmKa9awOgXPib2L4vxSCxlUw&ob_click_id=GiBdW7rEs1YEIpfNQsInC_-qIpTEmKa9awOgXPib2L4vxSCxlUw&oiu=tegna-wcnc&rty=1037869&zb6=2896375847&utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That anyone believes that shit is baffling . . . well actually considering these nutters in here maybe not so.


"To generalize is to be an *idiot*."


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The CDC's New 'Best Estimate' Implies a COVID-19 Infection Fatality Rate Below 0.3%*
> *That rate is much lower than the numbers used in the horrifying projections that shaped the government response to the epidemic.*
> 
> According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the current "best estimate" for the fatality rate among Americans with COVID-19 symptoms is 0.4 percent. The CDC also estimates that 35 percent of people infected by the COVID-19 virus never develop symptoms. Those numbers imply that the virus kills less than 0.3 percent of people infected by it—far lower than the infection fatality rates (IFRs) assumed by the alarming projections that drove the initial government response to the epidemic, including broad business closure and stay-at-home orders.
> ...


It is amazing to me that you read such intellectual magazines but are incapable of making a three sentence posting to this web forum without including a profanity or baseless insult.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> It is amazing to me that you read such intellectual magazines but are incapable of making a three sentence posting to this web forum without including a profanity or baseless insult.


*Your pathological responses deserve the " Baseless insults and Profanity "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "To generalize is to be an *idiot*."


Yeah I guess you are right, I do believe YOU would believe such nonsense . . . so no, not anyone, but certainly you. LOL!


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I guess you are right, I do believe YOU would believe such nonsense . . . so no, not anyone, but certainly you. LOL!


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Do they kill people in handcuffs that are out numbered 4 to 1?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> It is amazing to me that you read such intellectual magazines but are incapable of making a three sentence posting to this web forum without including a profanity or baseless insult.


Stick with the article Magoo...respond to the article and the information.
You receive insults when you respond with horseshit (see your response above) 
Your arrogance is surpassed only by your obstinacy.

What about the numbers Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do they kill people in handcuffs that are out numbered 4 to 1?


They've been known to hang folks down south ya dimwit


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I guess you are right, I do believe YOU would believe such nonsense . . . so no, not anyone, but certainly you. LOL!


Once again your comprehension is lacking...


----------



## messy (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stick with the article Magoo...respond to the article and the information.
> You receive insults when you respond with horseshit (see your response above)
> Your arrogance is surpassed only by your obstinacy.
> 
> What about the numbers Magoo?


100,000. That's a number.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> They've been known to hang folks down south ya dimwit


Read some history and get back to me cracker.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stick with the article Magoo...respond to the article and the information.
> You receive insults when you respond with horseshit (see your response above)
> Your arrogance is surpassed only by your obstinacy.
> 
> What about the numbers Magoo?


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/100793351_3547513481928702_1297475586800746496_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_oc=AQlgrgmpjcFdSQRSqamx2ZnHxEY_3Jrn9-Xs7KCmaLOCgFPlBTVWA0FP425zeKT_KZ9yyU7EsRTY0Tud1VH-j3Cy&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-2.xx&oh=a3f681b8f063a898b58599328b22562b&oe=5EF65AB1


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do they kill people in handcuffs that are out numbered 4 to 1?


*You can't read can you.........*

*Democratic controlled Minneapolis Police Dept with a loooooong sordid past of 
treating " Humans " with a different visual aspect like shit.......
Under a Democrat Mayor......
Under a Democrat Governor....

NO POLICE OFFICER ACTS THE WAY HE DID KNOWING FULL WELL HE WAS
BEING VIDEO TAPED UNLESS HE KNOWS HE HAS GOTTEN AWAY WITH THAT
SHIT IN THE PAST.......NO WAY....
THAT'S INGRAINED IN THAT DEPT...IN THE CITY....IN THE STATE...*
*ALL ARE DEMOCRAT CONTROLLED....!

AND THEN ANTIFA SHOWS UP AND DESTROYS THE CITY, AND THE DEPT BASICALLY
DOES NOTHING.....?*

*......WHY IS THAT MR HUSKY POO ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Arrogant & obstinate....
Care to comment on the articles?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read some history and get back to me cracker.


I've forgotten more about history than you'll ever know, you comprehension challenged buffoon...
I've got your saltine hangin' Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've forgotten more about history than you'll ever know, you comprehension challenged buffoon...
> I've got your saltine hangin' Daffy


You never fail to amaze with your slow wit and ignorance!


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never fail to amaze with your slow wit and ignorance!


*Aaaaaaaaaaahhh......I do believe you need another trip to the mirror...





*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never fail to amaze with your slow wit and ignorance!


Bless your little heart...busy erasing all doubt, you really should shut up...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Here are some snippets from an article in the New England Journal of Medicine
May 21, 2020
N Engl J Med 2020; 382:e63
DOI: 10.1056/NEJMp2006372 

....*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection*. Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal.* In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. ...*

....There may be additional benefits to broad masking policies that extend beyond their technical contribution to reducing pathogen transmission. *Masks are visible reminders of an otherwise invisible yet widely prevalent pathogen and may remind people of the importance of social distancing and other infection-control measures.*
It is also clear that masks serve symbolic roles. Masks are not only tools, they are also talismans that may help increase health care workers’ perceived sense of safety, well-being, and trust in their hospitals. Although such reactions may not be strictly logical, we are all subject to fear and anxiety, especially during times of crisis. *One might argue that fear and anxiety are better countered with data and education than with a marginally beneficial mask,* particularly in light of the worldwide mask shortage, but it is difficult to get clinicians to hear this message in the heat of the current crisis. *Expanded masking protocols’ greatest contribution may be to reduce the transmission of anxiety, over and above whatever role they may play in reducing transmission of Covid-19. *The potential value of universal masking in giving health care workers the confidence to absorb and implement the more foundational infection-prevention practices described above may be its greatest contribution. 

entire article:


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp2006372


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read some history and get back to me cracker.


Read up you ignorant puke...

Founded in 1865, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction-era policies aimed at establishing political and economic equality for blacks. Its members waged an underground campaign of intimidation and violence directed at white and black Republican leaders. Though Congress passed legislation designed to curb Klan terrorism, the organization saw its primary goal–the reestablishment of white supremacy–fulfilled through Democratic victories in state legislatures across the South in the 1870s. After a period of decline, white Protestant nativist groups revived the Klan in the early 20th century, burning crosses and staging rallies, parades and marches denouncing immigrants, Catholics, Jews, blacks and organized labor. The civil rights movement of the 1960s also saw a surge of Ku Klux Klan activity, including bombings of black schools and churches and violence against black and white activists in the South.









						Ku Klux Klan
					

Founded in 1865, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican




					www.history.com


----------



## espola (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here are some snippets from an article in the New England Journal of Medicine
> May 21, 2020
> N Engl J Med 2020; 382:e63
> DOI: 10.1056/NEJMp2006372
> ...


If you don't know what "perspective" means you can ask Ricky.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> If you don't know what "perspective" means you can ask Ricky.


I'll take the "perspective" of the New England Journal of Medicine 

....*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection*. Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal.* In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. ...

Expanded masking protocols’ greatest contribution may be to reduce the transmission of anxiety, over and above whatever role they may play in reducing transmission of Covid-19. *

You once again don't care to comment on the article and what it states...typical Magoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Read up you ignorant puke...
> 
> Founded in 1865, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction-era policies aimed at establishing political and economic equality for blacks. Its members waged an underground campaign of intimidation and violence directed at white and black Republican leaders. Though Congress passed legislation designed to curb Klan terrorism, the organization saw its primary goal–the reestablishment of white supremacy–fulfilled through Democratic victories in state legislatures across the South in the 1870s. After a period of decline, white Protestant nativist groups revived the Klan in the early 20th century, burning crosses and staging rallies, parades and marches denouncing immigrants, Catholics, Jews, blacks and organized labor. The civil rights movement of the 1960s also saw a surge of Ku Klux Klan activity, including bombings of black schools and churches and violence against black and white activists in the South.
> 
> ...


Do you honestly need to be told about Dixiecrats and southern strategy yet again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll take the "perspective" of the New England Journal of Medicine
> 
> ....*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection*. Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal.* In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. ...
> 
> ...


So don't wear a mask, don't worry about others if you happen to be asymptomatic, the kid with a weak immune system after surviving childhood cancer will understand as will his parents and the asthma sufferer as well as all the grandma and grandpas. You are a real 'murican cuz you don't want they "A" as it stands for All and you replace the "E" that stands for everyone with a "u" cuz that's all you care about, yourself.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> If you don't know what "perspective" means you can ask Ricky.


*You once again are a Chicken Shit.....*
*
You have not/cannot and will not fight your own battles.....you always
direct it elsewhere....like a pussy.

I guess that's the basis of your problem 

You are a LIAR and THIEF with a foundation of being a PUSSY.*

*Chicken Shit = PUSSY*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So don't wear a mask, don't worry about others if you happen to be asymptomatic, the kid with a weak immune system after surviving childhood cancer will understand as will his parents and the asthma sufferer as well as all the grandma and grandpas. You are a real 'murican cuz you don't want they "A" as it stands for All and you replace the "E" that stands for everyone with a "u" cuz that's all you care about, yourself.


Once again your lack of comprehension rears it's asinine head...
The quotes are from the New England Journal of Medicine, try to remember that these are quotes from May 21, 2020.
Read slowly and think about what these doctors are telling us.
The article mentions the masks are  "reaction to anxiety over the pandemic"
Apparently the doctors have half wits like yourself in mind...the sky is not falling. Read and try to understand.
You might even try to read the entire article. Hell might freeze over first...

....*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection*. 
*...the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. ...* 
*...Expanded masking protocols’ greatest contribution may be to reduce the transmission of anxiety, over and above whatever role they may play in reducing transmission of Covid-19.*


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

ms12k might have something there --









						Shooter Released After Authorities Determine All Victims Died Of COVID
					

KENTON, WA—A gunman was released from police custody on Thursday after it was determined by experts that the people he had shot were victims of COVID-19 and not his psychotic bloodlust-induced blind-firing rage-spree death-binge through downtown Kenton last week with three AR-15's, seventeen...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

espola said:


> ms12k might have something there --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again your lack of comprehension rears it's asinine head...
> The quotes are from the New England Journal of Medicine, try to remember that these are quotes from May 21, 2020.
> Read slowly and think about what these doctors are telling us.
> The article mentions the masks are  "reaction to anxiety over the pandemic"
> ...


If we hadn't followed the CDC guidelines supported by trump we would be in a lot worse shape than we are now! You should be praising trump instead of attempting to delegitimize his efforts!


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we hadn't followed the CDC guidelines supported by trump we would be in a lot worse shape than we are now! You should be praising trump instead of attempting to delegitimize his efforts!



*If the DNC/CHINA had not purposefully released the manufactured " Corona " virus with four strands of*
*HIV embedded in it to counter the Tariffs that President Trump rightfully imposed, we would *
*not be having this discussion...*

*DEMOCRATS/**CHINA** = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (May 29, 2020)

I hate wearing the damn mask.
Today I went to the car wash and, of course, was wearing my mask and observing social distancing.
I thought to myself, how unimaginably selfish would I be if I were not wearing this mask as I give my car to the car wash guy and go lay the cashier, both of whom are spending all day, every day, in close proximity with strangers?
Then I thought of the people, not in the civilized community where I live but in other places, who shout derogatory remarks at people for wearing masks.
What has happened to our country? Are these people so sad and angry at their lot in life that wearing a mask for the safety of others is something to scream about? So very strange.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I hate wearing the damn mask.
> Today I went to the car wash and, of course, was wearing my mask and observing social distancing.
> I thought to myself, how unimaginably selfish would I be if I were not wearing this mask as I give my car to the car wash guy and go lay the cashier, both of whom are spending all day, every day, in close proximity with strangers?
> Then I thought of the people, not in the civilized community where I live but in other places, who shout derogatory remarks at people for wearing masks.
> What has happened to our country? Are these people so sad and angry at their lot in life that wearing a mask for the safety of others is something to scream about? So very strange.


Or you might wash your own car.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I hate wearing the damn mask.
> Today I went to the car wash and, of course, was wearing my mask and observing social distancing.
> I thought to myself, how unimaginably selfish would I be if I were not wearing this mask as I give my car to the car wash guy and go lay the cashier, both of whom are spending all day, every day, in close proximity with strangers?
> Then I thought of the people, not in the civilized community where I live but in other places, who shout derogatory remarks at people for wearing masks.
> What has happened to our country? Are these people so sad and angry at their lot in life that wearing a mask for the safety of others is something to scream about? So very strange.


You layed the cashier?


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I hate wearing the damn mask.
> Today I went to the car wash and, of course, was wearing my mask and observing social distancing.
> I thought to myself, how unimaginably selfish would I be if I were not wearing this mask as I give my car to the car wash guy and go lay the cashier, both of whom are spending all day, every day, in close proximity with strangers?
> Then I thought of the people, not in the civilized community where I live but in other places, who shout derogatory remarks at people for wearing masks.
> What has happened to our country? Are these people so sad and angry at their lot in life that wearing a mask for the safety of others is something to scream about? So very strange.


*" Civilized Community "......really ??

F#$kin " Messy " Financial.....you take the cake...*
*
You are just like the Central Park Dog walker....A hypocritical pussy ass racist at heart....*
*
Figures ...your Candy Ass wouldn't last 5 seconds in the REAL WORLD !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I hate wearing the damn mask.
> Today I went to the car wash and, of course, was wearing my mask and observing social distancing.
> I thought to myself, how unimaginably selfish would I be if I were not wearing this mask as I give my car to the car wash guy and go lay the cashier, both of whom are spending all day, every day, in close proximity with strangers?
> Then I thought of the people, not in the civilized community where I live but in other places, who shout derogatory remarks at people for wearing masks.
> What has happened to our country? Are these people so sad and angry at their lot in life that wearing a mask for the safety of others is something to scream about? So very strange.


The dempanic as they call it doesn't effect them. They are somehow immune to its ravages. It only effects the economy, coastal and big cities where they don't live and was designed in a lab to destroy America.


----------



## Torros (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m afraid you’re incorrect. There is no debate among the nation’s medical and public health leaders said about what this was and remains. In fact, the whole world seems to agree. Sweden just chose to handle it differently and we were uniquely bad because of the embarrassingly inept national leadership at the outset.


Really? I'll start off slow for you so you can keep up. Is that Ok dummy?









						Antibody Tests Point To Lower Death Rate For The Coronavirus Than First Thought
					

Tests for the immune response to the coronavirus are revealing thousands of people who were infected but never got severely ill. The findings suggest the virus is less deadly than it first appeared.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Imtired (May 30, 2020)

g 





Torros said:


> Really? I'll start off slow for you so you can keep up. Is that Ok dummy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm seriously trying to understanding your point here.  The mortality rate may be lower than originally thought--this should be good news, right?  I don't think anyone on this board--left wing or right wing--wouldn't be thrilled to learn the mortality rate might be much lower.  In fact, many on this board were talking about the need for more testing to help better identify the mortality rate.   

But how does the lower mortality rate negate the 100,000 deaths?   The mortality rate is a data point, as are the number of deaths...agree?  There are other important data points such as the contagion rate. All of these are separate data points that come together to form a full picture of what we are dealing with.  

Lower mortality rate than originally thought?  Great!  But, to quote your own article:  "But even a virus with a fatality rate less than 1% presents a formidable threat, Rivers says. "That is many times more deadly than seasonal influenza," she says."

I want to open up our economy and the best chance we have of doing that is to slow down the spread.   So wear a f*cking mask, wash your hands, and be a good citizen to those around you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> g
> 
> So I'm seriously trying to understanding your point here.  The mortality rate may be lower than originally thought--this should be good news, right?  I don't think anyone on this board--left wing or right wing--wouldn't be thrilled to learn the mortality rate might be much lower.  In fact, many on this board were talking about the need for more testing to help better identify the mortality rate.
> 
> ...


You needed to be on the street in Beverly Hills last night.
Those people weren't listening.lol.


----------



## Imtired (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You needed to be on the street in Beverly Hills last night.
> Those people weren't listening.lol.


Neither were many of those protesting about lock down orders. AND, they protested in their camo holding large wanna be penises..err..guns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Neither were many of those protesting about lock down orders. AND, they protested in their camo holding large wanna be penises..err..guns.


At least these guys had masks on.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267081816873328640


----------



## Imtired (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least these guys had masks on.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267081816873328640


What does that have to do with anything?  I can find similar posts of white supremacists beating the sh*t out of someone.  How about the guy who ran his car into protesters at Charlottesville?  You know, the "very fine people" as Trump called them.  

How about the fact that many of the protesters arrested in Minnesota for destruction of property were linked to White Supremacists groups?









						Minnesota Officials Link Arrested Looters to ‘White Supremacist’ Groups
					

As Minneapolis underwent a fourth night of protests over the death of George Floyd, Minnesota Governor Tim Walz said Saturday that most rioters arrested are from outside of the city and sought to t…




					www.courthousenews.com
				




None of this has anything to do with the original post about the mortality rate of COVID-19 being lower than originally thought.


----------



## Torros (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> g
> 
> So I'm seriously trying to understanding your point here.  The mortality rate may be lower than originally thought--this should be good news, right?  I don't think anyone on this board--left wing or right wing--wouldn't be thrilled to learn the mortality rate might be much lower.  In fact, many on this board were talking about the need for more testing to help better identify the mortality rate.
> 
> ...


What does your post have to do with what I posted? SMH


----------



## Imtired (May 31, 2020)

Torros said:


> What does your post have to do with what I posted? SMH


If you truly don’t see the connection of my response to _your_ post (not Ricky’s) that explains a lot about your world view and how you come to your conclusions.

You posted that antibody testing showed the mortality rate might be lower than expected.  I responded that though this is good news there are more data points that need to be taken into account (contagious rate for one).    

Not sure what you are so confused about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What does that have to do with anything?  I can find similar posts of white supremacists beating the sh*t out of someone.  How about the guy who ran his car into protesters at Charlottesville?  You know, the "very fine people" as Trump called them.
> 
> How about the fact that many of the protesters arrested in Minnesota for destruction of property were linked to White Supremacists groups?
> 
> ...


The masks.
They were wearing masks.
The one guy even pulled his n-95 up when the woman was close out of respect for her health.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least these guys had masks on.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267081816873328640


Shoot the fucking animals.
Twice


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What does that have to do with anything?  I can find similar posts of white supremacists beating the sh*t out of someone.  How about the guy who ran his car into protesters at Charlottesville?  You know, the "very fine people" as Trump called them.
> 
> How about the fact that many of the protesters arrested in Minnesota for destruction of property were linked to White Supremacists groups?
> 
> ...


You’re a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Neither were many of those protesting about lock down orders. AND, they protested in their camo holding large wanna be penises..err..guns.


What’s with you talking about pussy and dicks?


----------



## Imtired (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The masks.
> They were wearing masks.
> The one guy even pulled his n-95 up when the woman was close out of respect for her health.


Alrighty then...soooooo...back to the original thread of the antibody tests.  Do try to stay on point, k?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shoot the fucking animals.
> Twice


If the guy actually swung the golf club he coulda cleared em out.
Your point is taken, tho.
They deserved to be shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Good thing for them they didn’t run into my wife.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good thing for them they didn’t run into my wife.


Or mine, holy sweet Jesus!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we hadn't followed the CDC guidelines supported by trump we would be in a lot worse shape than we are now! You should be praising trump instead of attempting to delegitimize his efforts!


You keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better....
Once again from the article for pinheads like yourself:
....*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection*.
*...the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. ...
...Expanded masking protocols’ greatest contribution may be to reduce the transmission of anxiety, over and above whatever role they may play in reducing transmission of Covid-19.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

Lockdown, it worked.









						VIDEO: Hawaii County Civil Defense COVID-19 Update For Sunday, May 31
					

HAWAIʻI ISLAND - There are no active cases of COVID-19 on Hawaiʻi island, reports the Hawaiʻi County Civil Defense agency.




					www.bigislandvideonews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or mine, holy sweet Jesus!


That explains a lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lockdown, it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's Oahu, and Maui doing?
If it works this good lets keep it rolling until its completely gone.
maybe two three more years at the most


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2020)

Well no wonder...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How's Oahu, and Maui doing?
> If it works this good lets keep it rolling until its completely gone.
> maybe two three more years at the most


Funny how helpless and lazy you come off as.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how helpless and lazy you come off as.


I was in Oahu in February.
It was beautiful.
I probably looked lazy and helpless laying on the beach in Kailua too.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Neither were many of those protesting about lock down orders. AND, they protested in their camo holding large wanna be penises..err..guns.



*You have a very bad case of DEMOCRAT PENIS envy..........!*


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

Actions have consequences --









						As Trump touts increased production, coronavirus swabs made during his Maine factory tour will be tossed in the trash
					

Trump's trip to Maine is the latest effort the White House is making to call attention to companies that are responding to the coronavirus pandemic.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

The sky is not falling...


HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*Asymptomatic spread of coronavirus is ‘very rare,’ WHO says*

Coronavirus patients without symptoms aren’t driving the spread of the virus, World Health Organization officials said Monday, casting doubt on concerns by some researchers that the disease could be difficult to contain due to asymptomatic infections. 

Some people, particularly young and otherwise healthy individuals, who are infected by the coronavirus never develop symptoms or only develop mild symptoms. Others might not develop symptoms until days after they were actually infected.

Preliminary evidence from the earliest outbreaks indicated that the virus could spread from person-to-person contact, even if the carrier didn’t have symptoms. But WHO officials now say that while asymptomatic spread can occur, it is not the main way it’s being transmitted. 

“From the data we have, it still seems to be rare that an asymptomatic person actually transmits onward to a secondary individual,” Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove, head of WHO’s emerging diseases and zoonosis unit, said at a news briefing from the United Nations agency’s Geneva headquarters. “It’s very rare.”

entire article:








						Asymptomatic spread of coronavirus is 'very rare,' WHO says
					

Government responses should focus on detecting and isolating infected people with symptoms, said the WHO's Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Actions have consequences --
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Here's Where the Lincoln Co-Conspirators Were Hanged in DC 150 Years Ago | Washingtonian (DC)
					

On July 7, 1865, shortly after 1 PM, three men and one woman were lead to the gallows in the prison yard of the Old Arsenal Penitentiary, on the shores of where the Potomac and Anacostia Rivers meet. It was...




					www.washingtonian.com
				





*That's correct.....a whole bunch of DEMOCRATS are going to be *
*swinging in the wind after this " FIFTH " Coup attempt.....
*
*Thirteen Knots of Justice ...............!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The sky is not falling...
> 
> 
> HEALTH AND SCIENCE
> ...


Is it comprehension or did you not read the entire article?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it comprehension or did you not read the entire article?


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

What Happened in One NJ City After Police Was Disbanded and Rebuilt
					

Back in 2013, the city did away with the police department, with a renewed focus on community service. Now with protests raging across the country, people are asking: Has the experiment worked?




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> What Happened in One NJ City After Police Was Disbanded and Rebuilt
> 
> 
> Back in 2013, the city did away with the police department, with a renewed focus on community service. Now with protests raging across the country, people are asking: Has the experiment worked?
> ...


The police force is larger, not smaller.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it comprehension or did you not read the entire article?


Good lord...the sky is not falling....you really should remain silent
Now pull your mask up, wash your hands, put your gloves on and isolate in your home...and stop erasing doubt.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The police force is larger, not smaller.


I don’t see that, but so much the better.
The “defund” concept is shorthand for abolishing and replacing.
Some people say “repeal and replace” and they’re lying. Those are the people you like.
 In Camden and in more places to come, the defund movement will create a new type of policing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord...the sky is not falling....you really should remain silent
> Now pull your mask up, wash your hands, put your gloves on and isolate in your home...and stop erasing doubt.


I'll take that as a yes to both parts of the question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t see that, but so much the better.
> The “defund” concept is shorthand for abolishing and replacing.
> Some people say “repeal and replace” and they’re lying. Those are the people you like.
> In Camden and in more places to come, the defund movement will create a new type of policing.


Yeah, bigger police forces and bigger unions.
Rube.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, bigger police forces and bigger unions.
> Rube.


Huh? You’re not happy with the crime reduction in Camden, NJ? Bummer for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

*Final tests of some COVID-19 vaccines to start next month*
LAURAN NEERGAARDan hour ago

The first experimental COVID-19 vaccine in the U.S. is on track to begin a huge study next month to prove if it really can fend off the coronavirus, while hard-hit Brazil is testing a different shot from China.

Where to do crucial, late-stage testing and how many volunteers are needed to roll up their sleeves are big worries for health officials as the virus spread starts tapering off in parts of the world.

Moderna Inc. said Thursday the vaccine it is developing with the National Institutes of Health will be tested in 30,000 people in the U.S. Some will get the real shot and some a dummy shot, as scientists carefully compare which group winds up with the most infections.

With far fewer COVID-19 cases in China, Sinovac Biotech turned to Brazil, the epicenter of Latin America’s outbreak, for at least part of its final testing. The government of São Paulo announced Thursday that Sinovac will ship enough of its experimental vaccine to test in 9,000 Brazilians starting next month.

If it works, “with this vaccine we will be able to immunize millions of Brazilians,” said São Paulo´s Gov. Joao Doria.

Worldwide, about a dozen COVID-19 potential vaccines are in early stages of testing. The NIH expects to help several additional shots move into those final, large-scale studies this summer, including one made by Oxford University that’s also being tested in a few thousand volunteers in Brazil.

There’s no guarantee any of the experimental shots will pan out.

entire article:








						Final tests of some COVID-19 vaccines to start next month
					

The first experimental COVID-19 vaccine in the U.S. is on track to begin a huge study next month to prove if it really can fend off the coronavirus, while hard-hit Brazil is testing a different shot from China...




					apnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh? You’re not happy with the crime reduction in Camden, NJ? Bummer for you.



*Do you think this shit is ok....Huh ?*

*This is happening around the world Mr " Messy " Low IQ...































How would you like it if that happened to someone you know.....
How would you feel about these VIOLENT RETALIATIONS OVER
FALSE PREMISES.....COME ON TELL THE FORUM THE TRUTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

*And what's this.......Hmmmmmm ....?

What's " Color " got to do with a Violent Response....

Absolutely F@#king NOTHING...!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And what's this.......Hmmmmmm ....?
> 
> What's " Color " got to do with a Violent Response....
> 
> ...


Cops beating up an unarmed man, imagine that. The militaristic way of policing must stop.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cops beating up an unarmed man, imagine that. The militaristic way of policing must stop.


Send in Andy and Barney...
When the police command that one should do certain things & then one decides one will not listen to those commands and do what ever one pleases...one will then be forced to comply.
Back when Andy & Barney policed the neighborhood, folks had an appreciation and respect for police. 
Today, because of a handful of psychopathic jackasses & a 24 hour news cycle there is a real fear of the police.
The interview process and psychological evaluations of prospective officers needs to be changed. 
I never have understood why the first assignment most graduates from police academies, are at  the county jail, where you deal with arguably the worst society is offering up. Two years of dealing with jail inmates and then assign those officers to the streets....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, bigger police forces and bigger unions.
> Rube.


"Rube", that's you, perfect description. Pigeon would also apply in your case.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Send in Andy and Barney...
> When the police command that one should do certain things & then one decides one will not listen to those commands and do what ever one pleases...one will then be forced to comply.
> Back when Andy & Barney policed the neighborhood, folks had an appreciation and respect for police.
> Today, because of a handful of psychopathic jackasses & a 24 hour news cycle there is a real fear of the police.
> ...


Did we ever see how Andy and Barney acted in the black neighborhoods of Mayberry?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Did we ever see how Andy and Barney acted in the black neighborhoods of Mayberry?


That was thoughtful and helpful, thanks Magoo.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Send in Andy and Barney...
> When the police command that one should do certain things & then one decides one will not listen to those commands and do what ever one pleases...one will then be forced to comply.
> Back when Andy & Barney policed the neighborhood, folks had an appreciation and respect for police.
> Today, because of a handful of psychopathic jackasses & a 24 hour news cycle there is a real fear of the police.
> ...


OMG a not totally a-hole post from Lion! Praise the Lord! (I could quibble with spending the first half of the post blaming the victims, but I won't).


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/103124454_2306970169597858_3776613444818423427_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQlCNsb9iosyCOztNrfagiTpsGcIbKkXY4B0aVAquTX7Xn6M-xfW6gYtVNtzc-Z_yBCRGsFRIR-laUnQuIA8bULJ&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=8cbe0ec76427180a7220e60fef905802&oe=5F0F7E73


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> OMG a not totally a-hole post from Lion! Praise the Lord! (I could quibble with spending the first half of the post blaming the victims, but I won't).


Quibble where you can messed up one...


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

*NEW VIRUS FROM CHINA/DEMOCRATS.....*

*Oh Yes......and you LIBS are gunna regret it....!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NEW VIRUS FROM CHINA/DEMOCRATS.....
> 
> Oh Yes......and you LIBS are gunna regret it....!*
> 
> ...


Can you please say it in your first language, with the Cyrillic alphabet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

Had to happen, to many inconsiderate, anti-vaxxer types who deny science and put all their faith on one man. So now its mandatory, thanks you ignorant fools!



			https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article243634487.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

I just came in from outside....




They sky is not falling....





...still not.....


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

When he says "the anti-science problem," he means the stupid people problem. He's trying to be polite. You know who you are.









						Dr. Fauci is concerned the 'anti-science problem' in the United States is putting people at greater risk
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci blamed an outbreak of anti-science in the United States for the ever-increasing rise in COVID-19 cases in a new CNN interview. In the past month, the coronavirus task force has been out of view and they aren't briefing President Donald Trump anymore. At one point he tried to...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> When he says "the anti-science problem," he means the stupid people problem. He's trying to be polite. You know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know all to well who they are. They like to raise their hand so we notice them. They bathe in ignorance and ooze intolerance.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know all to well who they are. They like to raise their hand so we notice them. They bathe in ignorance and ooze intolerance.


A couple of them hang out here...the stupidest people you could ever encounter.
No names, but initials msk, ms and O


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you please say it in your first language, with the Cyrillic alphabet?


*Nah......you're already in enough pain....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know all to well who they are. They like to raise their hand so we notice them. They bathe in ignorance and ooze intolerance.



*That would be you.......Daily.*

*You still " workin " that Old Man for Liquor..... *


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

"I personally think testing is overrated, even though I created the greatest testing machine in history," -- Trump


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> "I personally think testing is overrated, even though I created the greatest testing machine in history," -- Trump








*" Messy's " man.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2020)

Joe Rogan questions why media ignores Biden's 'cognitive decline;' says wearing face masks 'is for b***hes'
					

On Saturday, 'Joe Rogan' trended on Twitter as people attempted to cancel the podcast host




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 22, 2020)

Gilead to begin human trials for the inhaled version of coronavirus drug remdesivir
					

Gilead Sciences will begin human trials for an inhaled version of its antiviral drug remdesivir in August, the biotech company said.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Gilead to begin human trials for the inhaled version of coronavirus drug remdesivir
> 
> 
> Gilead Sciences will begin human trials for an inhaled version of its antiviral drug remdesivir in August, the biotech company said.
> ...


Remdesvir is not a vaccine and it is not a cure.  The most positive studies of it (double-blind vs placebo) showed a quicker time to recovery (11 days on average vs 14 days) and a reduction of mortality (7% vs 11%).



			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007764


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Remdesvir is not a vaccine and it is not a cure.  The most positive studies of it (double-blind vs placebo) showed a quicker time to recovery (11 days on average vs 14 days) and a reduction of mortality (7% vs 11%).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007764



*Just stay inside SPOLA EBOLA......the local Golf Courses are reporting a severe drop
in Golf Ball thefts.....*


----------



## Imtired (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Remdesvir is not a vaccine and it is not a cure.  The most positive studies of it (double-blind vs placebo) showed a quicker time to recovery (11 days on average vs 14 days) and a reduction of mortality (7% vs 11%).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007764


Yes, but it’s something—right?  Those patients in the study were the very sickest.  So far along in the viral process that they were in ICU, many on ventilators.  The fact that Remdesivir had any impact at all is a miracle—usually anti-virals only work when given early on.  If the inhaled version works it can be used much much earlier on since it doesn’t need to be administered in a hospital.  It could even be used prophylactically to prevent getting COVID-19 if exposed.

It’s not a cure or vaccine, but if it can be given earlier and stop the virus from replicating early on — versus when you are already on your death bed — then it is great news.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, but it’s something—right?  Those patients in the study were the very sickest.  So far along in the viral process that they were in ICU, many on ventilators.  The fact that Remdesivir had any impact at all is a miracle—usually anti-virals only work when given early on.  If the inhaled version works it can be used much much earlier on since it doesn’t need to be administered in a hospital.  It could even be used prophylactically to prevent getting COVID-19 if exposed.
> 
> It’s not a cure or vaccine, but if it can be given earlier and stop the virus from replicating early on — versus when you are already on your death bed — then it is great news.


Do you have a reference to any results indicating prophylactic treatment is effective?


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a reference to any results indicating prophylactic treatment is effective?


*Two Ignorant Fools discussing an ignorant foolish premise....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2020)

169,000 cases in California
5424 deaths...
.032



			covid 19 mortality rate california - Google Search


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 169,000 cases in California
> 5424 deaths...
> .032
> 
> ...


Good thing Newsome got on this quickly and keep it away from the vulnerable population!


----------



## Imtired (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a reference to any results indicating prophylactic treatment is effective?


That is what they will be looking at this next round starting in August.   Post-exposure prophylaxis treatment works with other illnesses and antivirals (HIV, flu), so fingers crossed that it will work with Remdesivir and COVID-19.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good thing Newsome got on this quickly and keep it away from the vulnerable population!


The only thing that dipshit got on quickly was his best friend's wife.  Oh, that and running from the homeless population he created in Sacramento.  Pussy didn't want his ex best friend's kids having to step over bums on the way home.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good thing Newsome got on this quickly and keep it away from the vulnerable population!


That's right...
Good thing his Domesday stats he was throwing out were way out of wack...
Good thing he asked for the Navy to send their hospital ship to handle the over flo.....
Good thing he has one of the highest tax rates anywhere, so he can pay for his quick thinking


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

‘We did not create this virus’: L.A. County Health Director Barbara Ferrer says she’s been receiving death threats
					

In a personal statement on Monday, Los Angeles County’s top health official shared her concern over violent threats that she and others in her field have received as they bring forth safety m…




					ktla.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's right...
> Good thing his Domesday stats he was throwing out were way out of wack...
> Good thing he asked for the Navy to send their hospital ship to handle the over flo.....
> Good thing he has one of the highest tax rates anywhere, so he can pay for his quick thinking


You have trouble thinking through a cause and effect scenario I see. Should have figured as much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a reference to any results indicating prophylactic treatment is effective?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/104636629_10157596141033951_356924083731883490_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQmJqo0t7UtpnGsOeYw0ZafOza9zzBspMD4Ul9xgs8vGLlxGFvFE-RNPOgYRYDJtcZRp4HRBXblM9tbt-dJEXqaB&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=1c328581b5113fca952083204545f2a0&oe=5F17C5D9


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's right...
> Good thing his Domesday stats he was throwing out were way out of wack...
> Good thing he asked for the Navy to send their hospital ship to handle the over flo.....
> Good thing he has one of the highest tax rates anywhere, so he can pay for his quick thinking


Where do you live again? The Golden State?


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The only thing that dipshit got on quickly was his best friend's wife.  Oh, that and running from the homeless population he created in Sacramento.  Pussy didn't want his ex best friend's kids having to step over bums on the way home.


You seem obsessed with adultery. You mention it a lot. 
Between that and your hatred of black people I have to ask the obvious question...did a black guy steal your wife?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem obsessed with adultery. You mention it a lot.
> Between that and your hatred of black people I have to ask the obvious question...did a black guy steal your wife?


Adultery doesn't interest me as much as the hypocrisy with which you libtards use it.  For example, "all the wives Trump has cheated on..." yet you losers forget about our Governor, our former President and Pap Smear Joe's leading candidate Heels Up Harris.  Not to mention Pap Smear's trysts.

I don't hate black people... I hate hood rats and their victim mentality.  You've asked about stealing my wife multiple times.  You seem obsessed with the idea of BBC and porn videos suggesting white women secretly long for black men.  You mention it a lot.  My response was fairly clear... I don't believe most women long for a race of men that are least likely to be educated, least likely to be employed, least likely to have a felony free background, least likely to stay around to raise kids, least likely to earn a good salary, least likely to survive Covid-19, etc.  You get the point, methy.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Adultery doesn't interest me as much as the hypocrisy with which you libtards use it.  For example, "all the wives Trump has cheated on..." yet you losers forget about our Governor, our former President and Pap Smear Joe's leading candidate Heels Up Harris.  Not to mention Pap Smear's trysts.
> 
> I don't hate black people... I hate hood rats and their victim mentality.  You've asked about stealing my wife multiple times.  You seem obsessed with the idea of BBC and porn videos suggesting white women secretly long for black men.  You mention it a lot.  My response was fairly clear... I don't believe most women long for a race of men that are least likely to be educated, least likely to be employed, least likely to have a felony free background, least likely to stay around to raise kids, least likely to earn a good salary, least likely to survive Covid-19, etc.  You get the point, methy.


I feel bad for you. Your personal wounds are worn on your sleeve.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Where do you live again? The Golden State?


Yes - have since 1958...so I know how far down hill we've slid.
I'm one of the overtaxed many here in the not so golden state.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good thing Newsome got on this quickly and keep it away from the vulnerable population!



*GOOD THING " GRUESOME " IS UNDER INVESTIGATION FOR MISAPPROPRIATING
CALIFORNIA TAX DOLLARS IN A $ 1 BILLION DOLLAR SCHEME WITH " BUILD YOUR DREAMS "*
*ELECTRIC CAR COMPANY THAT INVOLVES CHEAP MASKS FROM CHINA ....AND NOW HE
MANDATES " MASKS "......

THE VULNERABLE POPULATION IS THE " IGNORANT " ONES WHO SUCK UP HIS KOOLAID....

HOW VULNERABLE DO YOU FEEL YOU ARE MR HUSKY POO POO....*
*RATE IT FROM 1 - 10........GO AHEAD...JUST GIVE A NUMBER...



HEY " HUSKY POO ".....WHY DID STEVEN BING JUMP YESTERDAY....?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I feel bad for you. Your personal wounds are worn on your sleeve.


*Your " GUILTY "  deflection is noted......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes - have since 1958...so I know how far down hill we've slid.
> I'm one of the overtaxed many here in the not so golden state.


t-rump's tax break for himself and those much wealthier than him has eliminated many of my write offs. We pay more so the elite can keep theirs.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-rump's tax break for himself and those much wealthier than him has eliminated many of my write offs. We pay more so the elite can keep theirs.



*Poor excuse you have there......*
*
How about get a better Tax Man....
*
*I'm actually better than before....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Poor excuse you have there......*
> 
> *How about get a better Tax Man....*
> 
> *I'm actually better than before....*


They don't tax your SSI, welfare and food stamps?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

There is a cult of *ignorance* in *the* United States, and there always has been. *The* strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding *its* way through *our* political and cultural life, nurtured by *the* false notion that democracy means that "*my ignorance* is just as *good as your knowledge*."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-rump's tax break for himself and those much wealthier than him has eliminated many of my write offs. We pay more so the elite can keep theirs.


California state taxes are known for being among the highest in the country. This probably doesn't come as a surprise to those who live there or do business there, but you might want to keep these tax rates in mind if you're thinking about relocating to the area.  

The state also has some of the highest income tax rates in the country. California has 10 personal income tax rates ranging from 0 to 13.3 percent as of 2020. 

Gasoline will run you an additional 12 cents a gallon under legislation that began increasing the tax incrementally effective November 1, 2017.9 That's the highest rate in the country.10 As of 2020, the average California driver pays $2.93 per gallon compared to the national average of $1.90. 

California tax law includes no special provisions for capital gains tax so unlike federal tax law, the state doesn't give you a break for long-term gains on assets you hold onto for over a year.26

If you sell any property or asset for more than your tax basis or investment in it, you'll pay taxes on your profits at your personal income tax rate regardless of the duration of ownership.27 This means that if you fall into that 13.3 percent tax bracket, you'll pay that rate on your capital gains, too. 

If your sale is such that you must also pay the federal long-term capital gains tax rate of 20 percent, you'll end up paying the second-highest capital gains tax rate in the world—a combined 33.3 percent.








						Prepare to Pay Hefty Taxes in California If You Live, Work, or Play There
					

Find out how much Californians pay in state taxes, from income tax to property and sales taxes and even capital gains.




					www.thebalance.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2020)

2019 Tax Brackets (Due July, 15 2020)

Tax rateSingle filersMarried filing jointly*Married filing separatelyHead of household10%$0 – $9,700$0 – $19,400$0 – $9,700$0 – $13,85012%$9,701 – $39,475$19,401 – $78,950$9,701 – $39,475$13,851 – $52,85022%$39,476 – $84,200$78,951 – $168,400$39,476 – $84,200$52,851 – $84,20024%$84,201 – $160,725$168,401 – $321,450$84,201 – $160,725$84,201 – $160,70032%$160,726 – $204,100$321,451 – $408,200$160,726 – $204,100$160,701 – $204,10035%$204,101 – $510,300$408,201 – $612,350$204,101 – $306,750$204,101 – $510,30037%$510,301 or more$612,351 or more$306,751 or more$510,301 or more









						2022-2023 Tax Brackets & Rates For Each Income Level
					

Tax rates for individuals depend on their income level. Learn which bracket you fall into and how much you should expect to pay based on your income.




					www.debt.org


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't tax your SSI, welfare and food stamps?



*You need a better Tax Man and you need to clear your head....*
*
I have news for you, you come on this Forum alone and whine and 
cry about your finances.....it's a constant thread through out your 
posts....yet you try to demean me with childish insults such as the*
*one above.....

I am in the " Business " of making a profit and dispersing the earnings, *
*you are from the Union " Labor " industry and you received the 
dispersal's thru your " Union ".....and you now subsist on the pension
plan you agreed to upon final employment after you " Probation "....

You can hurl the insults all you want, but you sir are living in the 
financial " Bed " you made...plus what ever you get from f@#king 
around with horses at 3:00 am in the morning....

Just as you whine about your current " Financial " situation, you also 
piss and moan about your current political dilemma due to 
the Criminal Nature of the Democrat Party you have supported
vehemently...

Both are CHOICES ....And it appears poor ones by the temper of
your posts as of late......!

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You need a better Tax Man and you need to clear your head....*
> 
> *I have news for you, you come on this Forum alone and whine and
> cry about your finances.....it's a constant thread through out your
> ...


I guess I need to make less money.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I need to make less money.


*You're only flattering yourself....you get what you get from a Union Pension......
plus f@#kin around with horses at 3:00 am ......

You cannot squeeze more blood out of " That " turnip....

IRONWORKER*
*Description*
An ironworker is a tradesman who works in the iron-working industry.
Ironworkers assemble the structural framework in accordance with engineered
drawings and install the metal support pieces for new buildings.
They also repair and renovate old structures using reinforced concrete and steel.
Entry level education: *-> High school diploma or equivalent <-
" Projected* " 10-year growth: 9% (2014)
Number of jobs: 80,100 (2014)



Pay Scale
*$ 18.00 - $ 38.00 per hour*
Ironworker
Los Angeles, CA

Salary.com
*$ 46.00 - $ 66.00 per year*
Structural Ironworker
California

Zip Recruiter
*$ 27.00 - $ 53.00 per year*
Ironworkers Union
California




*Honestly.....that's chicken feed.*
*No wonder you're pissin - moanin 
and " F@#kin " around with horses*
*at 3:00 am as you stated.....*


----------



## Imtired (Jun 24, 2020)

For those of us who have had one too many zoom meetings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I need to make less money.


Does your husband work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem obsessed with adultery. You mention it a lot.
> Between that and your hatred of black people I have to ask the obvious question...did a black guy steal your wife?


WTF is wrong with you, you cannot use black and steal in Ca in the same sentence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem obsessed with adultery. You mention it a lot.
> Between that and your hatred of black people I have to ask the obvious question...did a black guy steal your wife?


Racist


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


It’s racist that a black guy stole Outlaw’s wife? I don’t think so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s racist that a black guy stole Outlaw’s wife? I don’t think so.


Who said anything about you thinking?  Racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Covid 19 by the numbers:
196,000 cases
5733 deaths

.029 rate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
					

View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
> 
> 
> View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Fact check: As pandemic situation worsens, Pence paints a deceptively rosy picture
					

The US had just hit a single-day record for new coronavirus cases. More than half the states were seeing increases in the rate of new cases. Multiple states were dealing with record numbers of coronavirus hospitalizations. Texas had announced hours earlier that it had to shut down in-person...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fact check: As pandemic situation worsens, Pence paints a deceptively rosy picture
> 
> 
> The US had just hit a single-day record for new coronavirus cases. More than half the states were seeing increases in the rate of new cases. Multiple states were dealing with record numbers of coronavirus hospitalizations. Texas had announced hours earlier that it had to shut down in-person...
> ...



*The forum Trolling Tool who goes by the names
 " Rat Patrol " 
" Husky Du " 
and .....
" Scrotum washer "*


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

Oops.









						Phoenix church that hosted Trump investigated over claim it was '99%' COVID-free
					

Arizona's attorney general sent a 'cease and desist' letter to Dream City Church and maker of air filtration system in probe of potential consumer fraud violations.




					www.12news.com


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

You can't make this shit up - woman wants part of the money --









						Woman Who Shamed Starbucks Barista Speaks Out, Barista's GoFundMe Grows
					

A San Diego woman who was denied service at a Starbucks coffee shop for refusing to wear a mask says she’s received death threats after publicly shaming the barista who refused her on social media.




					www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You can't make this shit up - woman wants part of the money --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a democrat


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
> 
> 
> View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.
> ...


No wonder only 2% of the cases result in death while downplaying co-morbidity.  Shocking.  I like reading your sources.  Alarmist as usual.   


*Criteria to Distinguish a New Case from an Existing Case*


Not applicable (N/A) until more virologic data are available.



*Case Classification*
*Probable*


Meets clinical criteria AND epidemiologic evidence *with no confirmatory laboratory testing performed for COVID-19.*
Meets presumptive laboratory evidence AND either clinical criteria OR epidemiologic evidence.
Meets vital records criteria with *no confirmatory laboratory testing performed for COVID-19.*

*Confirmed*


Meets confirmatory laboratory evidence.

*Other Criteria*


*Vital Records Criteria*

*A death certificate that lists COVID-19 disease or SARS-CoV-2 as a cause of death or a significant condition contributing to death.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
> 
> 
> View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.
> ...


During the Muller investigation the big word was alleged.  Here we have a word salad of leafy Probable, compatible, cohort, sustained and, ongoing, with a nice dressing called _*Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of exposure that constitutes prolonged exposure and thus a close contact.  *_

You smart people listening to other smart people crack me up.  Huspola still not able to analyze much less read what he post. 

*Epidemiologic Linkage*

One or more of the following exposures in the 14 days before onset of symptoms:


Close contact** with a confirmed *or probable case of COVID-19* disease; OR
*Close contact** with a person with:*
*clinically compatible illness* AND
linkage to a confirmed case of COVID-19 disease.

*Travel to or residence in an area with sustained, ongoing community transmission of SARS-CoV-2.*
*Member of a risk cohort as defined by public health authorities during an outbreak.*
**_Close contact is defined as being within 6 feet for at least a period of 10 minutes to 30 minutes or more depending upon the exposure. In healthcare settings, this may be defined as exposures of greater than a few minutes or more. *Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of exposure that constitutes prolonged exposure and thus a close contact.*_


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Must be a democrat


An anti-vaxxer Democrat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

espola said:


> An anti-vaxxer Democrat?


Feel the Bern.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
> 
> 
> View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.
> ...


_**Serologic methods for diagnosis are currently being defined.*_


Shocking.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _**Serologic methods for diagnosis are currently being defined.*_
> 
> 
> Shocking.


What is the point you are trying to make?  Serious question.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What is the point you are trying to make?  Serious question.


*Are you tired yet........Serious question.*


----------



## Imtired (Jun 27, 2020)

Article from UCSF about the science behind wearing masks to slow COVID-19 spread. 









						Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus
					

We talked to UCSF epidemiologist George Rutherford, MD, and infectious disease specialist Peter Chin-Hong, MD, about the CDC’s reversal on mask-wearing, the current science on how masks work, and what to consider when choosing a mask.




					www.ucsf.edu
				




What I found very significant was this passage:

”Two compelling case reports also suggest that masks can prevent transmission in high-risk scenarios, said Chin-Hong and Rutherford. In one case, a man flew from China to Torontoand subsequently tested positive for COVID-19. He had a dry cough and wore a mask on the flight, and all 25 people closest to him on the flight tested negative for COVID-19. In another case, in late May, two hair stylists in Missouri had close contact with 140 clients while sick with COVID-19. Everyone wore a mask and none of the clients tested positive.”

We may disagree on the mortality rate but the evidence is pretty clear that this virus is very contagious.   To read that a man who tested positive for COVID-19 was on a flight from China to Toronto yet didn’t infect anyone sitting next to him is pretty strong evidence that masks provide protection.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Article from UCSF about the science behind wearing masks to slow COVID-19 spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DEMOCRAT
id·i·ot sa·vant*

_noun_
noun: *idiot savant*; plural noun: *idiot savants*; plural noun: *idiots savants*

a person who has a mental or learning disability but is extremely 
gifted in a particular way, such as performing feats of LYING or DECEPTION.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What is the point you are trying to make?  Serious question.


That methodology is important.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Article from UCSF about the science behind wearing masks to slow COVID-19 spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What airline let a man from China that tested positive for COVID fly to Toronto? Oh Canada!!  And why did 140 clients allow themselves to be in contact with two hairstylist sick with COVID?  You know, given how contagious the virus is?  Sounds like an AD for a mask making company.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What airline let a man from China that tested positive for COVID fly to Toronto? Oh Canada!!  And why did 140 clients allow themselves to be in contact with two hairstylist sick with COVID?  You know, given how contagious the virus is?  Sounds like an AD for a mask making company.


Whoosh...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Whoosh...


And again.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That methodology is important.


Um, ok.  

Well, all I can say is that my own personal experience with COVID-19 has completely changed the way I view this virus.  

In the beginning I thought it was a bit of a tempest in a teapot.  “Shelter-in-place”?  Are you serious??  I mean, come on.  It’s going to be like the flu for the vast majority of people so why the panic?  Why completely destroy our economy?  That‘s how I felt until the virus hit several people in my close knit circle.  These were all people in the supposed “low risk” group.  Under 40, healthy (one a marathon runner), no pre-existing conditions.  2 had to go to the ER, one went into ICU.   All survived but said they had never been so sick in their lives.  Nothing like the flu...far far worse.

So I came full circle in a very short amount of time.   If the simple act of wearing a mask can help slow this spread, it’s truly a no brainer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Um, ok.
> 
> Well, all I can say is that my own personal experience with COVID-19 has completely changed the way I view this virus.


Me too.  I view it as a virus.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What airline let a man from China that tested positive for COVID fly to Toronto? Oh Canada!!  And why did 140 clients allow themselves to be in contact with two hairstylist sick with COVID?  You know, given how contagious the virus is?  Sounds like an AD for a mask making company.


Do you understand what the word “subsequently“ means?  Just curious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Um, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the beginning I didn't think it was a bit of a tempest in a teapot.  I had no data to support that thought.  That‘s how I felt until the virus hit absolutely no one in my close knit galaxy.  And most Hawaiians that I know are in the high risk group.  Not only did they survive, they continue to thrive.  Just like the flu.  Not nearly as deadly as we've been told.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Do you understand what the word “subsequently“ means?  Just curious.


Yes I do know what it means.  That's why while you thought COVID was a bit of a tempest in a teapot, I did not feel the same way.  I subsequently was able to experience the exact opposite outcomes with the subsequent CDC data to support...


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Feel the Bern.


Is he still upright?
I thought Biden was good at Hiden.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You can't make this shit up - woman wants part of the money --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poor stupid Trumpie without the mask. What is with those idiots? What happened to America? 
Thank God the country is sick of that nutbag President. I see he and Barr are already setting up his loss as “rigged,” like he did last time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> The poor stupid Trumpie without the mask. What is with those idiots? What happened to America?
> Thank God the country is sick of that nutbag President. I see he and Barr are already setting up his loss as “rigged,” like he did last time.


I wouldn't worry about it.  You guys will probably get it right this time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I love you peoples’ media. News for dummies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I love you peoples’ media. News for dummies.


Agree.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 28, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I do know what it means.  That's why while you thought COVID was a bit of a tempest in a teapot, I did not feel the same way.  I subsequently was able to experience the exact opposite outcomes with the subsequent CDC data to support...


Ah, I see.  So you do know what the word means but chose to apply it selectively (when it suits you).   Got it.


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Fox News helps the Stupid People (Iz, Outlaw etc) even stupider. Fact!



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/media/the-data-is-in-fox-news-may-have-kept-millions-from-taking-the-coronavirus-threat-seriously/2020/06/26/60d88aa2-b7c3-11ea-a8da-693df3d7674a_story.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Um, ok.
> 
> Well, all I can say is that my own personal experience with COVID-19 has completely changed the way I view this virus.
> 
> ...


*But the simple act of wearing a mask does not slow the virus...*

*You've been lied to and you want more....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *But the simple act of wearing a mask does not slow the virus...
> 
> You've been lied to and you want more....*


WOW! Talk about irony defined! LOL!  . . . and you take yourself so seriously!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah, I see.  So you do know what the word means but chose to apply it selectively (when it suits you).   Got it.


No. You didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Fox News helps the Stupid People (Iz, Outlaw etc) even stupider. Fact!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/media/the-data-is-in-fox-news-may-have-kept-millions-from-taking-the-coronavirus-threat-seriously/2020/06/26/60d88aa2-b7c3-11ea-a8da-693df3d7674a_story.html


Actually, you smart people have been a tremendous help.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! Talk about irony defined! LOL!  . . . and you take yourself so seriously!


*I do.....*


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

What happened to Peter Navarro?  I used to think he was such a smart guy.  I would have been pleased if he had won his attempt at SD Mayor.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What happened to Peter Navarro?  I used to think he was such a smart guy.  I would have been pleased if he had won his attempt at SD Mayor.


He's hard core espy.  I saw him speak one time and he was gnarly about what he thinks is going.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> He's hard core espy.  I saw him speak one time and he was gnarly about what he thinks is going.


*That made no sense......*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That made no sense......*


Tough as nails?  He speaks with conviction?  He supports t stance on China and is one tough dude?  Life is Gnarly brah!!!


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Tough as nails?  He speaks with conviction?  He supports t stance on China and is one tough dude?  Life is Gnarly brah!!!


*You " Ain't " Hawaiian raw brah..... 

Grow up...!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You " Ain't " Hawaiian raw brah.....
> 
> Grow up...!*


No, no I'm not.  I'm a Haole and would never make it as local and nor should eye brah raw.  The bros from the Islands kicked me out of their secret spot brah. Blond hair is not popular at some breaks and i was asked to leave.  I felt sad but I understood completely how they felt.  My hair was super blond and super long bro.  My adopted bro lives in Kauai brah!!!

This is me when I was younger


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, no I'm not.  I'm a Haole and would never make it as local and nor should eye brah raw.  The bros from the Islands kicked me out of their secret spot brah. Blond hair is not popular at some breaks and i was asked to leave.  I felt sad but I understood completely how they felt.  My hair was super blond and super long bro.  My adopted bro lives in Kauai brah!!!
> 
> This is me when I was younger
> 
> View attachment 8044



*Now that's cojones....cut n paste an image and claim it as your own.....*

*Use " Tineye "....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Now that's cojones....cut n paste an image and claim it as your own.....
> 
> Use " Tineye "....*


You like?  I like my abs the best.  I keep telling my boy I had abs like no other, brah!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

I took the pic down dude.  Relax.....I just got a PM warning.  Yikes!!!  I will not take a photo off google without permission.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

*Efforts to beat the coronavirus pandemic could cause over 1 million extra deaths from other diseases, experts warn*
By Meera Senthilingam, CNN
Updated 10:28 AM ET, Mon July 6, 2020

(CNN)As health services around the world continue to focus their resources on ending the coronavirus pandemic, they threaten to derail decades of hard-won progress in the response to HIV, TB and many other diseases. That's according to a new report by the International AIDS Society publishing this week.
The society will raise its concerns during the 23rd International AIDS conference, which began Monday. Over the course of the week officials will be highlighting the impact the pandemic has had on control programs for HIV and other diseases worldwide -- adding to a series of fears raised in recent months.
"The social distancing efforts and lockdowns to control the spread of it [coronavirus], have disrupted HIV prevention and treatment programs and put vital HIV research on hold," said Dr. Anton Pozniak, president of the International AIDS Society, last week, ahead of the conference.
Various surveys proved this to be true, including one released in June by the Global Fund to fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria, an international financing nongovernmental organization. It found that across 106 of the countries it works in, 85% reported disruptions to their HIV services and 78% and 73% to tuberculosis and malaria services, respectively. Nearly 20% reported severe disruptions for all three diseases. 
Models by the World Health Organization, Stop TB partnership and Imperial College London have predicted that such disruptions could lead to over 1 million extra deaths across these three diseases.

entire article:








						Efforts to beat the coronavirus pandemic could cause over 1 million extra deaths from other diseases, experts warn | CNN
					

As health services around the world continue to focus their resources on ending the coronavirus pandemic, they threaten to derail decades of hard-won progress in the response to HIV, tuberculosis and many other diseases, global health experts warn.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Efforts to beat the coronavirus pandemic could cause over 1 million extra deaths from other diseases, experts warn*
> By Meera Senthilingam, CNN
> Updated 10:28 AM ET, Mon July 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh, so now you want to believe the experts.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

Some parents would rather have a their child die than give up any "freedom" -









						Carsyn Leigh Davis
					

Carsyn Leigh Davis was a caring and energetic 17-year-old girl who died less than two weeks after her mother took her to a “COVID party” with more than 100 unmasked children in attendan…




					floridacovidvictims.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You like?  I like my abs the best.  I keep telling my boy I had abs like no other, brah!!!



*You're barking up the wrong tree ....fleebite...!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're barking up the wrong tree ....fleebite...!*


Is that a threat.....lol!


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Is that a threat.....lol!



*I notice you lack comprehension... that's coupled with your inability 
to grasp context.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I notice you lack comprehension... that's coupled with your inability
> to grasp context.*


Very smart of you.  All my test taking and report cards have the same common corrections.  Comprehension below grade level.  I dont have anything to grasp except your hot air and you think all 30% of registered democrats are criminals.  You playing around or locked in your room all day and just same general things?  Some of my best friends are democrats and they go to church and teach our kids.  Are you espy?  Messy?  EOTL playing both sides like all lawyers can?  Troll from Russia or China trying to get me and the others to hate each other?  All you talk about is civil war and it seems like you are ready to go.  I'm not so continue on if you like Mr No.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Very smart of you.  All my test taking and report cards have the same common corrections.  Comprehension below grade level.  I dont have anything to grasp except your hot air and you think all 30% of registered democrats are criminals.  You playing around or locked in your room all day and just same general things?  Some of my best friends are democrats and they go to church and teach our kids.  Are you espy?  Messy?  EOTL playing both sides like all lawyers can?  Troll from Russia or China trying to get me and the others to hate each other?  All you talk about is civil war and it seems like you are ready to go.  I'm not so continue on if you like Mr No.



*I just " Flushed " out another DEMOCRAT troll....*

*Don't pound on your keyboard, it's an inanimate object. A tool you " Tool "....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I just " Flushed " out another DEMOCRAT troll....
> 
> Don't pound on your keyboard, it's an inanimate object. A tool you " Tool "....*


I told my wife and family what you just said and their all laughing......lol


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I told my wife and family what you just said and their all laughing......lol


*Childish retort....learn how to compose a sentence..*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Childish retort....learn how to compose a sentence..*


I cant and i wont compose. My brain works way too fast to write right way in proper englsih.  its my choice so dont read what i write if i bother you. I'm old school.  You cant teach old dogs old things from school.  I was not paying attention to compose a sentence in class.  I was dreaming of playing for the Dodgers but first I was dreaming of playing hoops at UCLA.  If i cared what you thought, i would have my wife correct my gammer.  Do you have OCD?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I cant and i wont compose. My brain works way too fast to write right way in proper englsih.  its my choice so dont read what i write if i bother you. I'm old school.  You cant teach old dogs old things from school.  I was not paying attention to compose a sentence in class.  I was dreaming of playing for the Dodgers but first I was dreaming of playing hoops at UCLA.  If i cared what you thought, i would have my wife correct my gammer.  Do you have OCD?



*Don't post...excuses.*
*or*
*Just don't post.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Don't post...excuses.*
> *or*
> *Just don't post.*


ok


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Very smart of you.  All my test taking and report cards have the same common corrections.  Comprehension below grade level.  I dont have anything to grasp except your hot air and you think all 30% of registered democrats are criminals.  You playing around or locked in your room all day and just same general things?  Some of my best friends are democrats and they go to church and teach our kids.  Are you espy?  Messy?  EOTL playing both sides like all lawyers can?  Troll from Russia or China trying to get me and the others to hate each other?  All you talk about is civil war and it seems like you are ready to go.  I'm not so continue on if you like Mr No.


Nono is a nobody.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nono is a nobody.


*A " Nobody " you lose your shit over....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280332929613398017









						'I feel threatened!': Florida man's viral outburst over Costco's mask policy costs him his job at insurance company
					

A Florida man lost his job at an insurance company after video of him yelling about Costco's mask policy garnered widespread social media attention.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky goes out for coffee --









						Customer Spits on Old Town Coffee Shop Owner and Vandalizes Store After Being Asked to Wear a Mask
					

Abyssinia Market & Coffee House in Old Town had a promising reopening on Saturday, but the cafe has closed again after the owner said a white man came in on Sunday, spat on her and vandalized the store when he was told he had to wear a face mask.  Abyssinia Market owner Lily Damtew said Sunday




					www.alxnow.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Ricky goes out for coffee --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Isn't that Gov " Blackface's " State.....he's set such a good example for honesty/integrity...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I feel bad for you. Your personal wounds are worn on your sleeve.


Personal wounds?  LMAO!  You waited 2 weeks to vomit up THAT reply?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s racist that a black guy stole Outlaw’s wife? I don’t think so.


A wife is the only thing blacks don't steal.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s racist that a black guy stole Outlaw’s wife? I don’t think so.



*Looks like you crossed the line once again Mr " Messy " Financial Pig Stink....*
*
You have no morals do you " Messy " Financial....You should have finished school ya loser.


*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Republicans = fascist


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans = fabulous



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


You always write about poor upbringing/bad parenting resulting in many of the problems in society, right? So is that why so many Americans, many younger 20's and 30's, are totally adverse to protecting others? Why is it that so many Americans simply don't care about others? What is so hard about wearing a mask and social distancing as much as possible? The sooner everyone chips in and does their part the sooner things will start to normalize. What ever happened to personal responsibility and caring for others?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283581061306302464


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always write about poor upbringing/bad parenting resulting in many of the problems in society, right? So is that why so many Americans, many younger 20's and 30's, are totally adverse to protecting others? Why is it that so many Americans simply don't care about others? What is so hard about wearing a mask and social distancing as much as possible? The sooner everyone chips in and does their part the sooner things will start to normalize. What ever happened to personal responsibility and caring for others?


STFU and put your mask on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> STFU and put your mask on.


Are you upset? Poor thing.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *


*Poor Poor Trolls............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Stop signs, speed limits, traffic lanes, traffic lights, seatbelts, no smoking areas . . .


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stop signs, speed limits, traffic lanes, traffic lights, seatbelts, no smoking areas . . .


*Everywhere and way " Johnny Law " has written you a ticket....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everywhere and way " Johnny Law " has written you a ticket....*





Ricky Fandango said:


> STFU and put your mask on.


'Nuff said.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stop signs, speed limits, traffic lanes, traffic lights, seatbelts, no smoking areas . . .


Forcing me to drive on the right interferes with my freedom of choice.


----------



## messy (Jul 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283581061306302464


I love it when you get into the weeds, Ricky.
You people are like Twitter constitutional law scholars.
It’s great that the internet has democratized mass media so stupid people can have their own news.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I love it when you get into the weeds, Ricky.
> You people are like Twitter constitutional law scholars.
> It’s great that the internet has democratized mass media so stupid people can have their own news.


It doesn't matter to me how you get your jollies.
You're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2020)

South Dakota Governor at an indoor rodeo a few days ago.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everywhere and way " Johnny Law " has written you a ticket....*





Ricky Fandango said:


> STFU and put your mask on.





Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Nuff said.


*With absolute confidence I can state that you are a F@#king Pussy with how you*
*orientated the above posts and " Stole " Ricky's comment.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Laura Ingraham hilariously roasted for complaining Biden won't defend religion...in a Canadian city
					

The Fox News host apparently thinks Toronto is in the United States and Twitter users had a field day.




					occupydemocrats.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laura Ingraham hilariously roasted for complaining Biden won't defend religion...in a Canadian city
> 
> 
> The Fox News host apparently thinks Toronto is in the United States and Twitter users had a field day.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Just so you all know whether you wear a mask or not, physically distance or not, care about others or not, healthcare workers will do all they can to help you. You're welcome.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you all know whether you wear a mask or not, physically distance or not, care about others or not, healthcare workers will do all they can to help you. You're welcome.



*Union Workers*
*
or
*
*Non Union Workers

You might want to clarify......

Because I can see what you are doing preemptively.....

You are a pretty sick individual....!*









						Homepage - SEIU - Service Employees International Union
					

We are the Service Employees International Union, an organization of 2-million members united by the belief in the dignity and worth of workers and the services they provide and dedicated to improving the lives of workers and their families and creating a more just and humane society.




					www.seiu.org
				




*SEIU *


*Contact:*
Sara Lonardo, sara.lonardo@seiu.org

Issued July 08, 2020

*Tens of Thousands in 25+ Cities to Strike for Black Lives *

*Racial, social justice organizations, major labor unions join forces for nationwide walkout to confront systemic racism*
_Fast-food, nursing home, rideshare, farm, airport workers + more join youth, climate, social, racial justice activists to demand corporations, government take action to confront triple threat of white supremacy, public health emergency, broken economy_
*NATIONWIDE* - Tens of thousands will Strike for Black Lives on July 20 across more than 25 cities, demanding corporations and government take action to confront systemic racism in our society and economy that is holding back Black and brown communities across the country, major unions and racial and social justice organizations announced Wednesday. 

Fast-food, nursing home, rideshare and other workers will go on strike July 20 and will be joined by thousands more who will walk off their jobs for eight minutes, 46 seconds to remember George Floyd, Breonna Taylor, Elijah McClain and other Black people killed by police and demand an end to the systemic racism that led to their murders. Across the country, youth and climate activists will join in the actions to show the intersectionality of the fights for justice. 


Major national labor organizations, including the Service Employees International Union, the International Brotherhood of Teamsters, the American Federation of Teachers, United Farm Workers, the National Domestic Workers Alliance and the Fight for $15 and a Union will join forces with leading racial and social justice groups like the Movement for Black Lives, the Poor People’s Campaign: A National Call for Moral Revival, March On, Future Coalition, U.S. Youth Climate Strike Coalition, Center for Popular Democracy,  Jobs with Justice and One Fair Wage to take action from coast to coast. 


“Companies like McDonald’s cannot on the one hand tweet that ‘Black Lives Matter’ and on the other pay us poverty wages and fail to provide sick days and adequate PPE," *said Angely Rodriguez Lambert, an Oakland McDonald's worker and leader in the Fight for $15 and a Union.* “We're going on strike because McDonald's and other fast-food companies have failed to protect us in a pandemic that has ravaged Black and brown communities across the country. We’re going to keep joining together and speaking out until McDonald’s and other companies respond with actions that show they really value our lives."



In Missouri, striking workers will rally at the McDonald’s in Ferguson, followed by a march to the memorial for Michael Brown, who was killed by police in 2014. Rep. Rasheen Aldridge, a former leader in the Fight for $15 and a Union, will join strikers. 
In Detroit, striking McDonald’s and other fast-food workers will rally with nursing home workers from across the city who will walk off their jobs to call out the industry’s failure to protect its largely Black workforce during the COVID-19 pandemic and respect workers for the essential work they perform. 
In the Twin Cities, where Floyd was killed, striking nursing home workers will participate in a caravan that will include a stop at the airport, where they’ll be joined in protest by airport workers including wheelchair attendants and cabin cleaners who are demanding $15/hr and a just and safe plan to bring people back into public and travel spaces.
And in Los Angeles, striking fast-food and nursing home workers will join with Uber and Lyft drivers and Postmates workers, janitorial, security and other workers in a car caravan that begins at a McDonald’s, with stops at the LAUSD and the University of Southern California, where they will demand the nation's second-largest school district and the University drop their use of the LAPD on campuses.

Strikes and protests will also take place in Boston, Chicago, Denver, Durham, Harrisburg, Hartford, Houston, Los Angeles, Memphis, Miami, Milwaukee, New Martinsville, Oakland, Orlando, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Providence, Sacramento, Scranton, Seattle, St. Paul, Toledo, Yakima and more. 


“Here in Detroit, us nursing home workers are at the center of the COVID-19 crisis. We’re putting our lives on the line every single day without proper PPE, paid sick days or safe staffing levels,” *said Trece Andrews, a nursing home worker from Detroit, Michigan.* “Thousands of workers and residents have needlessly lost their lives. I’ve seen firsthand how this virus is devastating the Black community, exposing the systemic racism that has always existed. That’s why I’m going on Strike for Black Lives: to demand greater protections for my coworkers, our residents and working people across the nation.”


*DISMANTLING RACIST POLICIES*


Workers are demanding solutions from government and corporations that center communities of color and dismantle racist policies to make sure every family is healthy, safe, and secure, no matter their race, immigration status, job, or where they live. Specifically striking workers are demanding: 



Justice for Black communities, with an unequivocal declaration that Black Lives Matter, as a necessary first step to winning justice for all workers.


Elected officials and candidates at every level must use their executive, legislative, and regulatory authority to begin to rewrite the rules and reimagine our economy and democracy so that communities of every race can thrive.


Corporations take immediate action to dismantle racism, white supremacy, and economic exploitation wherever it exists, including in our workplaces. This includes corporations raising wages, allowing workers to form unions, providing healthcare, sick leave and expanded healthcare coverage to people who are uninsured or have lost coverage as the result of losing their jobs during the COVID-19 pandemic, child care support and more, to disrupt the multigenerational cycle of poverty created by their anti-worker attacks. 


Every worker must have the opportunity to form a union, no matter where they work. 

“We cannot achieve economic justice without racial justice,” *said Mary Kay Henry, president of SEIU*. “From our nation’s founding, white supremacy and economic exploitation have been inextricably linked. Today, in this national moment of reckoning, working people are demanding fundamental changes to America’s broken system. They’re coming together in the Strike for Black Lives to declare that until Black people can thrive, none of our communities can thrive.”


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

Caught on Camera: Face mask disagreement sparks shouting match in Martinez Walmart
					

"Stay home if you're so scared," said one person, moments before accusing the man of destroying "this country." Another calls him "Antifa" and aims the word "brainwash" at him.




					abc7news.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Caught on Camera: Face mask disagreement sparks shouting match in Martinez Walmart
> 
> 
> "Stay home if you're so scared," said one person, moments before accusing the man of destroying "this country." Another calls him "Antifa" and aims the word "brainwash" at him.
> ...


*I wear the mask when in a public place that REQUIRES it....so I don't*
*have to " educate " old plucky Democrats like YOU that bathe in *
*manufactured realities ...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

This was posted on FB by someone I have known for a long time in response to an article about the San Diego County Health Department report on covid cases.  I always thought he was a little odd, but not like this --

"Everything we hear is a lie. Covid is a lie. Global warming is a lie. Systemic racism is a lie. Masks are a lie. Polls are a lie."

That about sums it up.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

espola said:


> This was posted on FB by someone I have known for a long time in response to an article about the San Diego County Health Department report on covid cases.  I always thought he was a little odd, but not like this --
> 
> "Everything we hear is a lie. Covid is a lie. Global warming is a lie. Systemic racism is a lie. Masks are a lie. Polls are a lie."
> 
> That about sums it up.


Sounds like a bright fella.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> This was posted on FB by someone I have known for a long time in response to an article about the San Diego County Health Department report on covid cases.  I always thought he was a little odd, but not like this --
> 
> "Everything we hear is a *lie*. Covid is a *lie*. Global warming is a *lie*. Systemic racism is a *lie*. Masks are a *lie*. Polls are a *lie*."
> 
> That about sums it up.





messy said:


> Sounds like a bright fella.


*Oh the " Humor " in the " Messy " LIAR commenting on a LIARS post about 
someone pointing out the TRUTH !*


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


>


Just shows you how most Americans really feel.
I am pretty sure Ricky was one of those guys.
Too Funny.
I


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

espola said:


>


AP Poll:  3/4 of Americans polled support wearing masks in public.  The other 1/4 lives in Huntington Beach.









						AP-NORC poll: 3 in 4 Americans back requiring wearing masks
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Three out of four Americans, including a majority of Republicans, favor requiring people to wear face coverings while outside their homes, a new poll finds, reflecting fresh alarm over spiking coronavirus cases and a growing embrace of government advice intended to safeguard...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Mike Rowe Answers a Fan Letter About COVID-19 — It Probably Wasn’t the Answer They Expected
Posted at 10:00 am on July 24, 2020 by Becca Lower
  Share    Tweet
AP featured image
This undated publicity photo, provided by the Discovery Channel, shows Mike Rowe in protective underwater gear as he hosts an episode of the channel’s “Shark Week,” which airs July 30 through Aug. 4 at 9 p.m. EDT. (AP Photo/Discovery Channel, Claudia Pellarini)


Many Americans got to know Mike Rowe as the host of “Dirty Jobs With Mike Rowe,” which ran from 2005 to 2012 on the Discovery Channel — almost 170 episodes of him trying his hand at the grimiest, craziest professions he could find. Then he moved on to CNN (now TBN) with “Somebody’s Gotta Do It,” The show keeps chugging along, now in its fourth season. The listing at the Internet Movie Database describes it this way:

Mike Rowe’s Somebody’s Gotta Do It brings viewers face-to-face with men and women who march to the beat of a different drum. In each episode, Rowe visits unique individuals and joins them in their respective undertakings, paying tribute to innovators, do-gooders, entrepreneurs, collectors, fanatics-people who simply have to do it. This show is about passion, purpose, and occasionally, hobbies that get a little out of hand.

These days, Rowe hosts an online show, as well – “Returning the Favor,” now in its fourth season on Facebook Watch, which has him “travel[ing] the country in search of remarkable people making a difference in their communities.”

Many people know he also oversees mikeroweWORKS Foundation, his nonprofit organization which promotes skilled labor instead of a one-size-fits-all road to a four-year college degree. The foundation has been giving away scholarships to people who feel more suited to that kind of work — and in typical, Mike Rowe fashion, instead of being fancy, they call it “a pile of money.” It just part of why Americans love Rowe and what he does.

Another fantastic way to get a dose of Mike Rowe’s laid back, “aw shucks” sense of humor is to read the fan mail he shares sometimes on his Facebook page. Here’s the latest one I’ve read, which was posted late on Wednesday, it appears. If you aren’t familiar with the format, a viewer drops Rowe a question online, and he spins a stem-winder of an answer on his page. You always finish reading it with a feeling of delight — and that you learned something at the same time.

This time, the fan asked Mike a question about the Wuhan coronavirus… and I’m not too sure she got the answer she expected.

She wrote:

“Mike. In a recent post, you said you’ve been to Tennessee and Georgia, giving speeches and filming for your new show. Before that, you were on the road shooting for Dirty Jobs. Is it really so important to film a television show in the midst of pandemic? Is it responsible of you to encourage this kind of behavior when infection rates are spiking? Don’t you watch the news? More and more cases every day – aren’t you concerned?

Darlene Gabon


As I mentioned, he takes his time. Stick with it to the end — it’s worth it.

Rowe replied:

“Hi Darlene

Of course, I’m concerned. I’m just not petrified.

On March 15th, the day after my part of the country was locked down, I posted a link to an interview with Dr. Michael Osterholm. I’m posting it again, because I believe you and everyone else in the country would benefit from listening carefully to what he has to say. https://bit.ly/2WLOM6o

Dr. Osterholm is the Director of Infectious Disease Research and Policy. This is the same epidemiologist who ten years ago, predicted a coronavirus would come from China and turn our country upside down. In his book “Deadliest Enemies,” he anticipated the utterly irresponsible way in which the media would report on the situation, the completely opportunistic and shamelessly political way our leaders would likely react, and the unprecedented chaos and confusion that would arise from all the mixed messages from the medical community. His resume is unexampled, https://bit.ly/3jvzQTW, and his analysis of the situation is the most logical and persuasive of any I’d heard so far. He’s also the only expert I know of who hasn’t walked back his numbers, reconsidered his position, or moved the goalposts with regard to what we must do, what we can do, and what he expects to happen next. I say all of this because Dr. Osterholm publicly predicted – in early MArch – that we could conservatively see over 100 million COVID cases in this country, with a very strong possibility of 480,000 fatalities – even if we successfully “flattened the curve.”

It took me a few weeks to accept this scenario, because 480,000 fatalities is a frightening number, and [a] lot of other experts were saying lots of conflicting things. But eventually, I came to the conclusion that Dr. Osterholm was probably correct, and quickly navigated the four stages of grief that usually precede acceptance – denial, anger, bargaining, and depression. By late April, I had come to accept Dr. Osterholm’s predictions as a matter of fact. Since then, I’ve had three full months to come to terms with the fact that, a) I am probably going to get COVID-19 at some point, b), I am almost certainly going to survive it, and c), I might very well give it to someone else.

I hope that doesn’t sound blasé, or glib, or fatalistic, or selfish. Four-hundred eighty thousand deaths is an obvious tragedy, and I’m deeply sympathetic to all who have been impacted thus far. I’m also very concerned for my parents, and everyone else in a high risk category. But when Dr. Osterholm says that COVID can be slowed but not stopped, I believe him. When he says a vaccine will not necessarily hasten herd immunity, I believe him. And when he says that people have confused “flattening the curve” with “eliminating the virus,” I believe him.

Thus, for the last three months, I’ve been operating from the assumption that this is a year-round virus that’s eventually going to infect 100 million people and kill roughly 1/2 of one percent of those infected, conservatively. I’ve accepted those numbers. Unfortunately, millions of others have not. Many people have no sense of where this is headed, and I understand why. They’ve been betrayed by a hysterical media that insists on covering each new reported case as if it were the first case. Every headline today drips with dread, as the next doomed hotspot approaches the next “grim milestone.” And so, for a lot of people, everyday is Groundhogs [sic] Day. They’re paralyzed by the rising numbers because the numbers have no context. They don’t know where it will end. But Dr. Osterholm says he does, and I’m persuaded that he’s correct. He might be wrong, and frankly, I hope he is, but either way, he’s presented us with a set of projections based on a logical analysis, and accepting those projections has allowed me to move past denial, anger, bargaining, and depression, and get on with my life with a better understanding of what the risks really are.

Fact is, we the people can accept almost anything if we’re given the facts, and enough time to get evaluate the risk and make our own decisions. Last year in this country, there were six million traffic accidents and 36,000 fatalities. Tragic, for sure. But imagine for a moment if no one had ever died from a car accident. Imagine if this year, America endured six million traffic accidents and 36,000 fatalities…for the first time ever. Now, imagine if these accidents and fatalities – over 16,000 and 90 per day respectively – imagine if they were reported upon like every new incidence of COVID. What would that do to our willingness to drive? For a while, I suspect it would keep us all off the roads, right? I mean, six million accidents out of the blue is a lot to process, and 36,000 deaths is scary – especially if you don’t know how high that number could get. It would take us a while to access the risk, before we blindly hopped into our cars again. Eventually though – after getting some context and perspective – we’d be able to evaluate the relative danger of operating a motor vehicle. Then, we could decide for ourselves when to drive, where to drive, and how much to drive. And so we do.

Again, don’t misunderstand. I’m not ignoring COVID, or downplaying COVID, or pretending the risks at hand aren’t real. Nor am I comparing COVID cases to car accidents – I’m simply comparing the fear of each to the other, and the fear that always accompanies uncertainty. I don’t want to get this disease or give it to someone else, any more than I want to be in a car car wreck that injures someone else. But I’ve accepted certain things about the pandemic, and now, I’ve gotten used to the risk as I understand it. I take precautions. I get tested as often as I can, and if I can’t physically distance, I wear a mask – especially around higher risk people. Likewise, I wear a seatbelt, obey the speed limits, and check my mirrors before changing lanes. Yes – I’m aware that we’d all be a lot safer if we kept our cars in the garage. I’m also aware we’d be a lot safer if we all kept ourselves in the house. But that’s not why cars, or people, exist.

Anyway Darlene, that’s a long way of saying that I have accepted Dr. Osterholm’s numbers, and now, after three months of acceptance, I’ve made a decision on how I wish to live my life. Sooner or later, you will too. We all will.

Mike

PS. My foundation is selling masks to raise money for our next work-ethic scholarship program. They’re going fast.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I take precautions. I get tested as often as I can, and if I can’t physically distance, I wear a mask – especially around higher risk people.


Excellent, Sheriff Joe is in favor of wearing a mask and socially distancing. That's a good start, Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Excellent, Sheriff Joe is in favor of wearing a mask and socially distancing. That's a good start, Joe.


I am not anti mask or distancing,  I fear this thing will run it course no matter what we do and I respect people’s freedom.
Everyone’s situation is different.
On the other hand, Fuck Newsom.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I fear this thing will run it course no matter what we do


That's giving up. Don't give up.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

espola said:


> AP Poll:  3/4 of Americans polled support wearing masks in public.  The other 1/4 lives in Huntington Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE LIES FROM THE MSM/COMMUNIST OUTLETS....!*
*
Spola Ebola is a LYING THIEF.....who supports the Communist outlets.
Just like he did the Communist Mayor of San Diego....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

California covid 19 cases    466550
Covid 19 deaths in CA            8518
Mortality Rate         0.018


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

A M


Lion Eyes said:


> California covid 19 cases    466550
> Covid 19 deaths in CA            8518
> Mortality Rate         0.018





*A CHINA MANUFACTURED VIRUS ENABLED BY DEMOCRAT " POLITICIANS " *
*THAT IS BEING RE-ENTERED INTO THE POPULACE ....ESPECIALLY HERE IN CALIFORNIA....

YES......RE-ENTERED INTO THE POPULACE BY SOMETHING OTHER THAN WILLFUL
NEGLECT, SOME PERSONS OR ENTITIES ARE BEHIND THIS REOCCURRENCE.

THERE'S NO OTHER WAY TO EXPLAIN WHAT IS HAPPENING THIS MOMENT IN TIME 
HERE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA...!

THE DOCTORS AND NURSES KNOW THIS AND THEY ARE NOT TELLING THE PUBLIC...!!

I POSTED ON THIS VERY FORUM BACK IN JAN - FEB THAT THE VIRUS WAS COMING 
AND THE LIBERALS ON THIS FORUM SCOFFED AND LAUGHED....
*
*MAYBE THIS TIME THEY WILL LISTEN...!

THIS COVID-19 ( DERIVATIVE ) IS A PIECED TOGETHER VIRUS BY A BIO-WEAPONS LAB...
AND IT IS BEING SPREAD FROM THE SOUTH TO THE NORTH IN THIS STATE...!

*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> California covid 19 cases    466550
> Covid 19 deaths in CA            8518
> Mortality Rate         0.018


Then factor in that they think between 10-20 times the positive cases are asymptomatic cases.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

*CALIFORNIA DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Then factor in that they think between 10-20 times the positive cases are asymptomatic cases.


Crickets........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> AP Poll:  3/4 of Americans polled support wearing masks in public.  The other 1/4 lives in Huntington Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fake news.
Only half can be brainwashed that quickly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not anti mask or distancing,  I fear this thing will run it course no matter what we do and I respect people’s freedom.
> Everyone’s situation is different.
> On the other hand, Fuck Newsom.


Like Ive said from the very beginning, if you want to stay home and wear a mask, go ahead, but leave me the fuck out of your own personal hell.
I have real issues to deal with day in and day out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like Ive said from the very beginning, if you want to stay home and wear a mask, go ahead, but leave me the fuck out of your own personal hell.
> I have real issues to deal with day in and day out.


If you contract the virus you may find your own personal hell. Do you believe the stories of healthy people under the age of 60 dying is a lie? Do you think these doctors and nurses are lying and that they are "crisis actors"? Or could it be you are simply lucky that the virus hasn't affected you personally and that could all come crashing down and you might be the one that brought the virus into your family? I now have four maga friends that thought like you until some one close got sick and they all did 180's. One guy I worked with for decades is living a personal hell right now as he got it, passed it to his wife and now her mother is in ICU. Pray you don't get an awaken yourself. Arrogance and ignorance only go so far in this world then the laws of nature kick in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you contract the virus you may find your own personal hell. Do you believe the stories of healthy people under the age of 60 dying is a lie? Do you think these doctors and nurses are lying and that they are "crisis actors"? Or could it be you are simply lucky that the virus hasn't affected you personally and that could all come crashing down and you might be the one that brought the virus into your family? I now have four maga friends that thought like you until some one close got sick and they all did 180's. One guy I worked with for decades is living a personal hell right now as he got it, passed it to his wife and now her mother is in ICU. Pray you don't get an awaken yourself. Arrogance and ignorance only go so far in this world then the laws of nature kick in.


More people my age die from the flu every year.
Ive never worn a mask.
If my mother in law was still alive and living with us I would assess the situation and adjust accordingly.
There are differing circumstances in every case.
Blanket mask mandates are ridiculous and unconstitutional..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

If you are in a high risk group, assess your situation and protect, or dont protect yourself as you see fit.
The rest of us should be free to do the same.
The destruction of people's businesses and livelihoods over this virus far outweigh any benefit of so called safety measures the government has lorded over them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Where are their masks?
You people are sheeple.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288477699883831299


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like Ive said from the very beginning, if you want to stay home and wear a mask, go ahead, but leave me the fuck out of your own personal hell.
> I have real issues to deal with day in and day out.


I wasnt yelling at you sheriff.
I was yelling at the maskers.
Everyone is free to make their own choices in my world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More people my age die from the flu every year.
> Ive never worn a mask.
> If my mother in law was still alive and living with us I would assess the situation and adjust accordingly.
> There are differing circumstances in every case.
> Blanket mask mandates are ridiculous and unconstitutional..


I am not a Constitutional law expert, are you? Who told you its unConstitutional? And you seem to contradict yourself a bit there as you would adjust for a mother in law but no one else? Not even family? My gut tells me you probably respect your customers, neighbors AND your family enough to do what you know is right, but in here you want to act trumpy, I get it. Be well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am not a Constitutional law expert, are you? Who told you its unConstitutional? And you seem to contradict yourself a bit there as you would adjust for a mother in law but no one else? Not even family? My gut tells me you probably respect your customers, neighbors AND your family enough to do what you know is right, but in here you want to act trumpy, I get it. Be well.


I ask my customers if they would be more comfortable if I wear a mask.
None of them has asked me to wear one yet.
As a matter of fact, some come to the door with a mask on and then take theirs off when they realize I have no issue with it.
I dont need a constitutional scholar to tell me that governors cant make laws out of pseudo-scientific whim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am not a Constitutional law expert, are you? Who told you its unConstitutional? And you seem to contradict yourself a bit there as you would adjust for a mother in law but no one else? Not even family? My gut tells me you probably respect your customers, neighbors AND your family enough to do what you know is right, but in here you want to act trumpy, I get it. Be well.


My mother in law would have been in the high risk group, and as such, I would address the situation accordingly.
The rest of my family has more chance of getting struck by lightning than dieing of the wu-flu.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Most every prediction by scientists has been correct.
The scientists and politicians who said if we open up too soon, as they did in the 1918 pandemic, we will actually delay the recovery and that’s exactly what is happening.
Wear your mask and socially distance.
I just got back from a few days in Tahoe, hiking and biking and kayaking. Masks everywhere except on the Truckee River drunken floaters...
Back to the real world... sucks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Most every prediction by scientists has been correct.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287918068622999553


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287918068622999553


Do you just have one subscription to “News For Gullible Idiots” that sends you memes and tweets and YouTube videos? I’ve never seen such a steady supply of weirdo and obviously false information. 
You poor thing. Elevate yourself, bro’.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More people my age die from the flu every year.
> Ive never worn a mask.
> If my mother in law was still alive and living with us I would assess the situation and adjust accordingly.
> There are differing circumstances in every case.
> Blanket mask mandates are ridiculous and unconstitutional..


Unconstitutional in what way?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287918068622999553


This doctor was in the same group.









						The doctor in the COVID-19 misinformation video Twitter deleted from Donald Trump Jr.'s account also believes wild things about dream sex with demons and alien DNA
					

"I thought she was very impressive... I thought her voice was an important voice, but I know nothing about her," President Donald Trump said.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Who had "Dream Sex with Aliens" on their rock group name list?


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Unconstitutional in what way?


You don’t know? The same article that makes cigarette smoking bans in public unconstitutional.
Jeez...


----------



## Imtired (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where are their masks?
> You people are sheeple.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288477699883831299


Masks?  This video is from January 2020 when Joe Biden visited Iowa.  Notice everyone wearing thick winter jackets??    Notice the “Biden works for Iowa” sign in the window.  

Gullible much?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where are their masks?
> You people are sheeple.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288477699883831299





Imtired said:


> Masks?  This video is from January 2020 when Joe Biden visited Iowa.  Notice everyone wearing thick winter jackets??    Notice the “Biden works for Iowa” sign in the window.
> 
> Gullible much?


Now who is the "sheeple"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where are their masks?
> You people are sheeple.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288477699883831299


Maybe he's not stupid, Rick.  Maybe he's just been blind all these years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Most every prediction by scientists has been correct.
> The scientists and politicians who said if we open up too soon, as they did in the 1918 pandemic, we will actually delay the recovery and that’s exactly what is happening.
> Wear your mask and socially distance.
> I just got back from a few days in Tahoe, hiking and biking and kayaking. Masks everywhere except on the Truckee River drunken floaters...
> Back to the real world... sucks.


Did you tell them, in 1918, they were re-opening too soon?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you just have one subscription to “News For Gullible Idiots” that sends you memes and tweets and YouTube videos? I’ve never seen such a steady supply of weirdo and obviously false information.
> You poor thing. Elevate yourself, bro’.


"False" based on what?  You knowing more than a physician now?


----------



## Imtired (Jul 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Now who is the "sheeple"?


The stupid. It burns.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Masks?  This video is from January 2020 when Joe Biden visited Iowa.  Notice everyone wearing thick winter jackets??    Notice the “Biden works for Iowa” sign in the window.
> 
> Gullible much?


It was pretty silly to think the *D*ementia *N*ational *C*ommittee would let Joe out of the basement in July.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It was pretty silly to think the *D*ementia *N*ational *C*ommittee would let Joe out of the basement in July.


You got me.
Hey, I'm not always perfect.
Joe was suffering from dementia all the way back in January.
He wears a mask now.
BFD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The stupid. It burns.


Do tell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Unconstitutional in what way?


They aren't unconstitutional until you try and enforce them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Masks?  This video is from January 2020 when Joe Biden visited Iowa.  Notice everyone wearing thick winter jackets??    Notice the “Biden works for Iowa” sign in the window.
> 
> Gullible much?


Every once in awhile we all get caught.
I was actually surprised he wasn't wearing one... it hides when he's drooling.
In any case, I was wrong, and I'm sure he wears one 24-7 now.
(may even have a ball gag under the mask to keep him from speaking)


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "False" based on what?  You knowing more than a physician now?


Poor Ricky is just very very misguided and suffering from a weird macho complex or something. He takes a decent brain and makes himself stupid.
Notice how I don’t suggest that you try to “elevate yourself.” It’s clearly beyond your ability.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky is just very very misguided and suffering from a weird macho complex or something. He takes a decent brain and makes himself stupid.
> Notice how I don’t suggest that you try to “elevate yourself.” It’s clearly beyond your ability.


Childish.
You are obviously insane.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Not going to work.....They ( The Republicans who formed it ) can sucks swollen lemons...*


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They aren't unconstitutional until you try and enforce them.


Don't you have a specific clause or amendment in mind?


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky is just very very misguided and suffering from a weird macho complex or something. He takes a decent brain and makes himself stupid.
> Notice how I don’t suggest that you try to “elevate yourself.” It’s clearly beyond your ability.


*" Messy " " Messy ".... *
*try as you may...try as you might....*
*your head is still buried from sight...





*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Don't you have a specific clause or amendment in mind?


*As much as I want to disagree with the LIAR SPOLA...*
*It can be mandated, but enforcement is another whole
ball of wax....
*
*You're still a lying piece of Shit Spola...

This quote I found below scares the hell out me....!*

Harris said the answer is clear-cut when questioned whether a 
requirement to wear masks is a violation of anyone's constitutional rights.

"No," answered Harris.  "It's just not.  The Supreme Court of the 
United States, 115 years ago in a case called _Jacobson vs. Massachusetts_, very
clearly stated that the government has something called 'police power' which
allows it to protect the health and welfare of its people."

In the 1905 _Jacobson _case, the Supreme Court ruled Massachusetts was 
within its rights to require all citizens to get a vaccination for smallpox.  

*"The United States Supreme Court has said it is reasonable to strap*
* people down and inject them with vaccines in a time of a public health crisis. 
If that is true, and it is, then it is certainly reasonable and it's certainly constitutional to 
mandate that people wear masks in public places," *said Harris.
*

F@#k The Governors....!*


----------



## Imtired (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got me.
> Hey, I'm not always perfect.
> Joe was suffering from dementia all the way back in January.
> He wears a mask now.
> BFD.


BFD?  You’re the one who brought it up.  “Where are the masks?  You people are sheeple”.

So if it’s not a big deal to you, why did you bring it up?  That was literally your only comment from your post, making a remark about the lack of masks.   Once it’s pointed out to you WHY, you turn around and say “Who cares?!!”.  Well, apparently you do since you brought it up.  LOL.  How do you keep from falling over with all the spinning?


----------



## Imtired (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every once in awhile we all get caught.
> I was actually surprised he wasn't wearing one... it hides when he's drooling.
> In any case, I was wrong, and I'm sure he wears one 24-7 now.
> (may even have a ball gag under the mask to keep him from speaking)


There there Ricky, it‘ll be ok.  Yes, Trump is a mental giant among men.  He is the envy of the world!   Those leaders caught laughing about him on a hot mic were laughing WITH him.   Those devastating polls  showing Trump far behind Biden are FAKE NEWS!!!   When Trump praises a doctor who believes gynecological issues are caused by dreams about having sex with demons, and doctors are using DNA from aliens—he’s just being inclusive of other medical theories!

See?  No need to fear.  US is winning!  (Ignoring the GDP drop, massive unemployment, and 150,000 deaths—fake news!  Hoax! Witch hunt!!)


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> BFD?  You’re the one who brought it up.  “Where are the masks?  You people are sheeple”.
> 
> So if it’s not a big deal to you, why did you bring it up?  That was literally your only comment from your post, making a remark about the lack of masks.   Once it’s pointed out to you WHY, you turn around and say “Who cares?!!”.  Well, apparently you do since you brought it up.  LOL.  How do you keep from falling over with all the spinning?


Poor thing is what my fellowship calls “constitutionally incapable of being honest with himself.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor thing is what my fellowship calls “constitutionally incapable of being honest with himself.”


Unlike you Rachael...you're so honest with yourself you believe yourself superior...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> California covid 19 cases    466550
> Covid 19 deaths in CA            8518
> Mortality Rate         0.018


Stop with the irrelevant facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasnt yelling at you sheriff.
> I was yelling at the maskers.
> Everyone is free to make their own choices in my world.


You know what I was saying and I know what you are saying.

You complete me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do tell.


I guess he/she didn’t follow Messy’s reading program.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Unlike you Rachael...you're so honest with yourself you believe yourself superior...


That could be a problem when I’m talking to you, for sure.
Hey Lion, do you think we should postpone the election because mail-in voting might be a problem?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> BFD?  You’re the one who brought it up.  “Where are the masks?  You people are sheeple”.
> 
> So if it’s not a big deal to you, why did you bring it up?  That was literally your only comment from your post, making a remark about the lack of masks.   Once it’s pointed out to you WHY, you turn around and say “Who cares?!!”.  Well, apparently you do since you brought it up.  LOL.  How do you keep from falling over with all the spinning?


Ricky doesn't care any more.  He just posts what he is told to.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what I was saying and I know what you are saying.
> 
> You complete me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Lion, do you think we should postpone the election because mail-in voting might be a problem?


Nope...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Ricky doesn't care any more.  He just posts what he is told to.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2020)

*Despite virus threat, Black voters wary of voting by mail*

DETROIT (AP) — Despite fears that the coronavirus pandemic will worsen, Victor Gibson said he’s not planning to take advantage of Michigan’s expanded vote-by-mail system when he casts his ballot in November.

The retired teacher from Detroit just isn’t sure he can trust it. Many Black Americans share similar concerns and are planning to vote in person on Election Day, even as mail-in voting expands to more states as a safety precaution during the pandemic.

entire article: 








						Despite virus threat, Black voters wary of voting by mail
					

DETROIT (AP) — Despite fears that the coronavirus pandemic will worsen, Victor Gibson said he's not planning to take advantage of Michigan’s expanded vote-by-mail system when he casts his ballot in November...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


The good old days, when stars were stars and actually had talent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The good old days, when stars were stars and actually had talent.


I just think you should know, I'm Dean.
(but they both have great hair)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

Covid 19 update - California -

Cases : 493,588
Deaths : 9005

Mortality Rate :  0.018

Population approx: 39,780,000


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deaths : 9005


So California has had 3.02 September 11s.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So California has had 3.02 September 11s.


urine idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Life expectancy in the USA -78.6
Average age of "CV-19" death- 80.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Life expectancy in the USA -78.6
> Average age of "CV-19" death- 80.


Median age of deaths before covid-19 = 80 ± 2 years


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So California has had 3.02 September 11s.


Heart disease kills 62,547 every year in California.
Cancer kills 59, 962
Accidents kill 14,153 
Influenza/Pandemonium kill 6917

Not a single one of us is leaving here alive...


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

WHo would have thought that a laid-back beach community like San Clemente would be such a treasure trove of information on biology and electromagnetism?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Heart disease kills 62,547 every year in California.
> Cancer kills 59, 962
> Accidents kill 14,153
> Influenza/Pandemonium kill 6917
> ...


Do you take your shoes off at the airport?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

WASHINGTON (AP) — With political pressure rising, talks on a huge coronavirus relief measure resumed on Saturday, focused on restoring a newly expired $600-per-week supplemental unemployment benefit, a fresh $1,200 direct payment to most Americans, and hundreds of billions of dollars in other aid to states, businesses and the poor.

President Donald Trump is eager for an agreement, but talks so far have not yielded progress. The administration is willing to extend the $600 jobless benefit, at least in the short term, but is balking at other demands of Democratic negotiators like aid for state and local governments, food stamp increases, and assistance to renters and homeowners. 

Unemployment insurance is a principal element as the COVID-19 relief bill is expected to grow considerably from a $1 trillion-plus GOP draft released this week.

The $600 per week jobless benefit officially lapsed on Friday and Democrats have made it clear that they will not extend it without securing other relief priorities. Whatever unemployment aid negotiators agree on will be made retroactive — but antiquated state unemployment systems are likely to take weeks to restore the benefits.
entire article:








						Negotiators report progress in coronavirus  relief talks
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Lawmakers reported progress on a huge coronavirus relief bill Saturday, as political pressure mounts to restore an expired $600-per-week supplemental unemployment benefit and send funding to help schools reopen...




					apnews.com
				





I have one contractor, because of the state mandated shut down, that had to lay off some of his work force.
Those guys are receiving unemployment insurance and the extra $600.00 per week.
The contractor says he can't get the laid off guys to come back to work as they are making as much or more by not working.
Now that the extra $600.00 is gone, perhaps they'll return.
I personally wouldn't hire one of those guys back.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Do you take your shoes off at the airport?


No. I have a TSA priority number....


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No. I have a TSA priority number....


In other words, you went through a background check and got fingerprinted. Because of one day that had 1.9% of the deaths that Covid-19 has caused in the United States.

Don't downplay it, dude. Especially when the worst is yet to come. This thing is just starting to go hockey stick graph.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

Texas Had a Major Error In its Wuhan Coronavirus Numbers
Beth Baumann | Aug 01, 2020 11:00 AM

Texas Had a Major Error In its Wuhan Coronavirus Numbers
Source: AP Photo/Mark Schiefelbein

The Texas Department of State Health Services (DSHS) on Thursday corrected its Wuhan coronavirus fatality numbers for the week of July 27th. According to DSHS, 225 people were included in the COVID-19 death toll numbers despite the coronavirus not being the direct cause of their death.


"An automation error caused approximately 225 fatalities to be included even though COVID-19 was not listed as a direct cause of death on the death certificate," the agency said.

According to the Daily Wire, the state of Texas' coronavirus dashboard had a note about the correction:

July 30: Cumulative fatalities have been corrected for July 27, 28 and 29. As DSHS shifted to using death certificate data to count fatalities this week, an automation error caused approximately 225 fatalities to be included that did not have COVID-19 listed as a direct cause of death. A manual quality check revealed the issue late Wednesday.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> In other words, you went through a background check and got fingerprinted. Because of one day that had 1.9% of the deaths that Covid-19 has caused in the United States.
> 
> Don't downplay it, dude. Especially when the worst is yet to come. This thing is just starting to go hockey stick graph.


Down play it dude?
The statistics speak for themselves.
The sky is not falling, this isn't bubonic plague.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Most every prediction by scientists has been correct.
> The scientists and politicians who said if we open up too soon, as they did in the 1918 pandemic, we will actually delay the recovery and that’s exactly what is happening.
> Wear your mask and socially distance.
> I just got back from a few days in Tahoe, hiking and biking and kayaking. Masks everywhere except on the Truckee River drunken floaters...
> Back to the real world... sucks.


The real world can be tough . . . maybe that's why all these trumpies have check out of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287918068622999553


There are also doctors that will prescribe you what you want and there are voodoo doctors who cure demonitis. You are a gullible buffoon.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Down play it dude?
> The statistics speak for themselves.
> The sky is not falling, this isn't bubonic plague.


Okay, so only 3000 people died on 9/11, what's the big deal? It wasn't the bubonic plague.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287918068622999553


Just an FYI, the account being quoted was created in April of 2009.

They have precisely zero tweets between April of 2009 and April of 2020. Zero tweets in 11 years.



			https://twitter.com/search?q=(from%3Atruth_seeker_85)%20until%3A2020-04-28%20since%3A2009-05-01&src=typed_query
		


This is a hacked account that has been taken over and used by a bot.

Please stop falling for fake accounts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Median age of deaths before covid-19 = 80 ± 2 years


So your point is that the median age of death in the US was 80 before covid and now with covid its, ...80?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Just an FYI, the account being quoted was created in April of 2009.
> 
> They have precisely zero tweets between April of 2009 and April of 2020. Zero tweets in 11 years.
> 
> ...


Twatter removes what it wants to remove for its own reasons.
Any comment on what the doctor said?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are also doctors that will prescribe you what you want and there are voodoo doctors who cure demonitis. You are a gullible buffoon.


I dont need any medication.
I have zero concern about contracting the vid.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So your point is that the median age of death in the US was 80 before covid and now with covid its, ...80?


Yes.  Therefore, one should not look at that little statistic as justification for any political action.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need any medication.
> I have zero concern about contracting the vid.


That's what Herman Cain said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> That's what Herman Cain said.


How old was Herman?
I can look at the numbers rationally and know Im statistically safe.
I don't fear the flu either.
Life is too short to live in fear.
The flu kills far more children every year but we don't close schools. why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Okay, so only 3000 people died on 9/11, what's the big deal? It wasn't the bubonic plague.


Apples and oranges Einstein...


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apples and oranges Einstein...


Tell that to the 150k people -- sorry, 157k people today -- who didn't have to die from this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are also doctors that will prescribe you what you want and there are voodoo doctors who cure demonitis. You are a gullible buffoon.


Hydroxychloraquine is not a dangerous drug.
The political motives for labeling it as such are motivated by what exactly?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell that to the 150k people -- sorry, 157k people today -- who didn't have to die from this.


How exactly would you have saved them?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are also doctors that will prescribe you what you want and there are voodoo doctors who cure demonitis. You are a gullible buffoon.


You took some of those same words from a post directed at you.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell that to the 150k people -- sorry, 157k people today -- who didn't have to die from this.


Okay apples and oranges it is...
5,263,047 have died of hunger this year...they didn't have to die either...what have you done to fight world hunger?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

Are people dying from covid 19 every 10 seconds?


*Around 9 million people die every year of hunger and hunger-related diseases. This is more than from AIDS, malaria and tuberculosis combined.

A child dies from hunger every 10 seconds*
Poor nutrition and hunger is responsible for the death of 3.1 million children a year. That’s nearly half of all deaths in children under the age of 5. The children die because their bodies lack basic nutrients.

Globally, 822 million people suffer from undernourishment.





__





						The World Counts
					






					www.theworldcounts.com


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How old was Herman?
> I can look at the numbers rationally and know Im statistically safe.
> I don't fear the flu either.
> Life is too short to live in fear.
> The flu kills far more children every year but we don't close schools. why?


Fear has nothing to do with it.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hydroxychloraquine is not a dangerous drug.
> The political motives for labeling it as such are motivated by what exactly?


HCQ has adverse side effects which a prudent doctor must consider when prescribing it.  Acknowledging that is not political, it is established fact.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Fear has nothing to do with it.


Fear has everything to do with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Pneumonia
					

Pneumonia is the leading cause of death for children younger than 5 years.




					ourworldindata.org


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fear has everything to do with it.


Well, maybe for you it does.  I see it as a civic duty that shows respect for the lives of other American citizens with whom I come in contact while I am out about town.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289680939631616000


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Just an FYI, the account being quoted was created in April of 2009.
> 
> They have precisely zero tweets between April of 2009 and April of 2020. Zero tweets in 11 years.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, poor Ricky receives 100% of his info from bot sites.
It would be funny if it wasn’t so pathetic.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How old was Herman?
> I can look at the numbers rationally and know Im statistically safe.
> I don't fear the flu either.
> Life is too short to live in fear.
> The flu kills far more children every year but we don't close schools. why?


You seem to have more fear than anybody on here.
Except for your buddy “Outlaw.”


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hydroxychloraquine is not a dangerous drug.
> The political motives for labeling it as such are motivated by what exactly?


July 1, 2020 Update: A summary of the FDA review of safety issues with the use of hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine to treat hospitalized patients with COVID-19 is now available. This includes reports of serious heart rhythm problems and other safety issues, including blood and lymph system disorders, kidney injuries, and liver problems and failure.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> WHo would have thought that a laid-back beach community like San Clemente would be such a treasure trove of information on biology and electromagnetism?


"I did a lot of research while tripping on acid" seems to be the best reason not to wear a mask.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> "I did a lot of research while tripping on acid" seems to be the best reason not to wear a mask.


What a dipshit town. A longtime Hermosa dude once said to me “people who love in San Clemente are all running from something.” Never knew why he said that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> In other words, you went through a background check and got fingerprinted. Because of one day that had 1.9% of the deaths that Covid-19 has caused in the United States.
> 
> Don't downplay it, dude. Especially when the worst is yet to come. This thing is just starting to go hockey stick graph.


*The Hockey Stick Graph is what was used as an analogy for Global Warming.....*
*It was wrong...and so is Global Warming...

Don't try the Tree Ring BS either, it was another farce....

COVID-19 is a Manufactured Virus by the CCP/DNC....turned loose in an attempt to
destroy the Robust AMERICAN economy created by President Trump and his administration.

Now I'd like to know ( seriously ) where did you get your " Data " that supports your statement:
" Especially when the worst is yet to come " 

Do you have a direct line to the CCP/DNC that's feeding you updates on where they are
spreading the fresh virus sources for future contamination...
Because all of the TRUTHFUL results are showing it tapering off generally across the US, unless*
*the southwest deliberate " seeding " into Senior centers is taken into account...Gov Gavin Gruesome*
*is in very hot water for what he mandated here in SoCal specifically and generally for California.
The only way you could make such a prediction would be if you personally know inside data...*
*Because the CDC and MSM are LYING their asses off....!!!

So what is it " Knotontheface "...you're a Filthy insider or you are a LIAR...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Just an FYI, poor Ricky receives 100% of his info from bot sites.
> It would be funny if it wasn’t so pathetic.


*Hey LYING POS....You are a pathetic Filthy LIAR....*
*You cannot prove he gets " 100 % from bot sites "......Not even .001 %.
You are a pathetic Filthy LIAR....*
*You can't find your ass cheeks when your jaw separates them....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> "I did a lot of research while tripping on acid" seems to be the best reason not to wear a mask.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Not to worry - t and his socal bud Pete N have it covered.  They renegotiated the Philips contract for ventilators (the kind they use in ICUs, not the kind we use in bathrooms) so that delivery is delayed until 2022 (do they know something?), but that's ok they raised the price 5x for all their trouble.  



			https://oversight.house.gov/sites/democrats.oversight.house.gov/files/Economic%20and%20Consumer%20Policy%20Subcommittee%20Staff%20Report%20on%20Ventilators%20Contract.pdf


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Twatter removes what it wants to remove for its own reasons.


Twitter is not removing 11 years worth of posts from accounts. Please don't deflect. Just use a little bit of investigation before you blindly retweet something that only a bunch of misinformation-spreaders are posting.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *So what is it " Knotontheface "...you're a Filthy insider or you are a LIAR...!*


I'm a filthy insider. I've helped deploy facial recognition on every 5g cell tower. The only way to defeat that facial recognition is to wear a mask.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *COVID-19 is a Manufactured Virus by the CCP/DNC....turned loose in an attempt to*


I have a 100% serious question for you. Do you believe that the Earth is round?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I have a 100% serious question for you. Do you believe that the Earth is round?


Round like a soccer ball or round like a pizza?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Hoax!



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a8/NASA-Apollo8-Dec24-Earthrise.jpg/300px-NASA-Apollo8-Dec24-Earthrise.jpg


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Twitter is not removing 11 years worth of posts from accounts. Please don't deflect. Just use a little bit of investigation before you blindly retweet something that only a bunch of misinformation-spreaders are posting.


Speaking of deflection, do you have any response to the content?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell that to the 150k people -- sorry, 157k people today -- who didn't have to die from this.


How exactly would you have saved them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pneumonia
> 
> 
> Pneumonia is the leading cause of death for children younger than 5 years.
> ...


CV-19 is a virus related to the cold virus and it attacks the respiratory system much the same way.
People with health issues or immune system issues are particularly vulnerable to developing pneumonia as a result.
Its the pneumonia that is killing them in the end.
Children are not becoming sick with pneumonia linked to cv-19, yet they still die from pneumonia linked to other viruses.
Why are schools closed?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CV-19 is a virus related to the cold virus and it attacks the respiratory system much the same way.
> People with health issues or immune system issues are particularly vulnerable to developing pneumonia as a result.
> Its the pneumonia that is killing them in the end.
> Children are not becoming sick with pneumonia linked to cv-19, yet they still die from pneumonia linked to other viruses.
> Why are schools closed?


Do you feel that posting three-year-old data is supporting your position?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you feel that posting three-year-old data is supporting your position?


Excuse me for interrupting...
Is the data wrong?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you feel that posting three-year-old data is supporting your position?


Yes.
Children dont die from cv-19.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How exactly would you have saved them?


A different president would have saved most.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> A different president would have saved most.


How?


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How?


How did Angela Merkel do it?
Look it up.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How?


Do you want a list?

1.  Pay attention to the transition briefing on pandemics presented between election and inauguration.
2.  Read the transition documents on pandemics.
3.  Support (as in don't fire, for starters) the pandemic response team already in place.
4.  Pay attention to the inventory of national stockpile of pandemic response equipment, such as PPE, ventilators, life-support medications, etc
5.  Kick off a realistic plan to deal with the pandemic as soon as your pandemic response team lets you know that it is entering the country.
6.  Hold almost-daily public briefings in which the experts make factual reports, and then step up with a conclusive statement that you agree.

Is that enough?


----------



## Soccer4evr (Aug 2, 2020)

Show me the hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

Did anyone die because a ventilator wasn't available?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you want a list?
> 
> 1.  Pay attention to the transition briefing on pandemics presented between election and inauguration.
> 2.  Read the transition documents on pandemics.
> ...


I dont see how that keeps anyone from catching or dying from the virus.
You seem to advocate hiring more bureaucrats.
Interesting.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> How did Angela Merkel do it?
> Look it up.


Germany is a step behind where we are.
Things are heating up there.

Authoritarian style shutdowns only delay the virus, and destroy economies.
They do not eradicate it.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Germany is a step behind where we are.
> Things are heating up there.
> 
> Authoritarian style shutdowns only delay the virus, and destroy economies.
> They do not eradicate it.


Let's compare Germany and US --









						Covid Trends
					

Visualizing the exponential growth of COVID-19 across the world.




					aatishb.com


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Let's compare Germany and US --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europe did much better. Better leadership. Period.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont see how that keeps anyone from catching or dying from the virus.
> You seem to advocate hiring more bureaucrats.
> Interesting.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I didn't advocate hiring anyone, just keeping the people who were ready to deal with the problem in place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Round like a soccer ball or round like a pizza?


That was pretty funny, first time you ever made me laugh that wasn’t at you.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Speaking of deflection, do you have any response to the content?


Yes. Someone dressed up in a lab coat and waved around a bunch of papers and said some words. There are no mention of credentials, nothing. A bunch of people purchased stocks of HCQ with the intent to resell them and have been caught holding a falling knife. The end.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes. Someone dressed up in a lab coat and waved around a bunch of papers and said some words. There are no mention of credentials, nothing. A bunch of people purchased stocks of HCQ with the intent to resell them and have been caught holding a falling knife. The end.


Although you tried to keep it simple, that’s way over his head


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How?


You can't be that brainwashed. Every other modern country, and many third world countries, have the virus under control, not the US. We need a leader not a bad used car salesman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Germany is a step behind where we are.
> Things are heating up there.
> 
> Authoritarian style shutdowns only delay the virus, and destroy economies.
> They do not eradicate it.


So our economy is in shambles and will get worse as the virus gets worse. What has trump done to help?


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I have a 100% serious question for you. Do you believe that the Earth is round?



*The fact that you even asked that question is beyond ignorant......*
*" Bob and Doug " splashed down today....go for a twofer and
ask that of them...
*
*Go on Knotonyourface....

Here's the link below...









						Students from Across US to Speak with NASA Astronauts
					

Students from across the nation will have an opportunity this week to ask questions of NASA astronauts aboard the International Space Station. The Earth-to-space call will air live at 1:10 p.m. EDT Friday, June 19, on NASA Television and the agency’s website.




					www.nasa.gov
				




As a matter of fact, why don't you ask someone that question within your household..
Or one of your " Few " friends...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 349538, member: 1707"

You can't be that brainwashed. 
Every other modern country, and many third world countries, 
have the virus under control, not the US. 
We need a leader not a bad used car salesman.

/QUOTE

*We have a Damn Good Leader at present....!*
*
The eight year Carpet Bagger's replacement whore was voted down right *
*out of the blocks....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't be that brainwashed. Every other modern country, and many third world countries, have the virus under control, not the US. We need a leader not a bad used car salesman.


How do they "have it under control"?
Seriously?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes. Someone dressed up in a lab coat and waved around a bunch of papers and said some words. There are no mention of credentials, nothing. A bunch of people purchased stocks of HCQ with the intent to resell them and have been caught holding a falling knife. The end.


Was anything he said wrong?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes. Someone dressed up in a lab coat and waved around a bunch of papers and said some words. There are no mention of credentials, nothing. A bunch of people purchased stocks of HCQ with the intent to resell them and have been caught holding a falling knife. The end.











						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - Virology Journal
					

Background Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available. Results We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells...




					t.co
				




From 2005.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

How is Sweden doing?
They never shut down anything.

Who will have egg on their face when this whole thing is over next year?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was anything he said wrong?


Who can tell?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How is Sweden doing?
> They never shut down anything.
> 
> Who will have egg on their face when this whole thing is over next year?


Sweden followed a middle course, shutting down some things and not others.  In comparison to their direct neighbors, all of whom had stricter controls, they haven't done all that well.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was anything he said wrong?


As I am not a doctor, I don't know. But I do know that I don't take medical advice from some rando video sourced by Twitter bots.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - Virology Journal
> 
> 
> Background Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available. Results We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells...
> ...


Yes. That's for SARS. It's a different virus than Covid-19. They are both in the same family but you don't treat them the same way. Here is the efficacy of HCQ on Covid-19:









						Hydroxychloroquine use against SARS-CoV-2 infection in non-human primates - Nature
					

Hydroxychloroquine did not confer protection against SARS-CoV-2 infection or reduce the viral load after infection in macaques; these findings do not support the use of hydroxychloroquine as an antiviral drug treatment of COVID-19 in humans.




					www.nature.com
				




tldr: "Our findings do not support the use of HCQ, either alone or in combination with AZTH, as an antiviral treatment for COVID-19 in humans."


----------



## Imtired (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did anyone die because a ventilator wasn't available?


Wrong question.  Did anyone die because a ventilator became necessary?   If Trump had taken this virus seriously  from the very beginning thousands would never have gotten sick in the first place.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How is Sweden doing?
> They never shut down anything.
> 
> Who will have egg on their face when this whole thing is over next year?


“At 43 deaths per 100,000, Sweden’s mortality rate is among the highest globally and far exceeds that of neighboring Denmark and Norway, which imposed much tougher lockdowns at the onset of the pandemic.

But with many other European Union countries now rolling back their lockdowns after appearing to bring Covid-19 under control, there are signs that Sweden may be left behind. That includes the freedom of movement of its citizens, as some EU countries restrict access to people coming from what are deemed high-risk Covid zones.

What’s more, there’s so far limited evidence that Sweden’s decision to leave much of its society open will support the economy. Finance Minister Magdalena Andersson recently warned that Sweden is facing its worst economic crisis since World War II, with GDP set to slump 7% in 2020, roughly as much as the rest of the EU.”





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> “At 43 deaths per 100,000, Sweden’s mortality rate is among the highest globally and far exceeds that of neighboring Denmark and Norway, which imposed much tougher lockdowns at the onset of the pandemic.
> 
> But with many other European Union countries now rolling back their lockdowns after appearing to bring Covid-19 under control, there are signs that Sweden may be left behind. That includes the freedom of movement of its citizens, as some EU countries restrict access to people coming from what are deemed high-risk Covid zones.
> 
> ...


Ricky's twitter master tells him every day that Sweden has been a success, so it has been a success.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sweden cases dropping and basically nobody getting very sick anymore.
But they absorbed big blows early and people aren’t going out and the economy is suffering.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Sweden cases dropping and basically nobody getting very sick anymore.
> But they absorbed big blows early and people aren’t going out and the economy is suffering.


Rather than flattening the curve, they peaked it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Sweden cases dropping and basically nobody getting very sick anymore.
> But they absorbed big blows early and people aren’t going out and the economy is suffering.


The virus does what the virus does.
Sweden ripped the band-aid off. Now they're ahead of the game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> As I am not a doctor, I don't know. But I do know that I don't take medical advice from some rando video sourced by Twitter bots.


True.
You dont actually read anything, you just cut'n paste half baked memes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wrong question.  Did anyone die because a ventilator became necessary?   If Trump had taken this virus seriously  from the very beginning thousands would never have gotten sick in the first place.


When this thing first reared it's ugly head, Trump banned travel to and from China.
He was called over reactionary & racist.... 
Hind-site is damn near perfect for those without selective memory


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wrong question.  Did anyone die because a ventilator became necessary?   If Trump had taken this virus seriously  from the very beginning thousands would never have gotten sick in the first place.


Bullshit.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont actually read anything, you just cut'n paste half baked memes.


You have yet to say _why_ you're sourcing fake Twitter bots for information.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The fact that you even asked that question is beyond ignorant......*


And yet you didn't answer it? Do you believe the Earth is round or flat? That's all you need to answer: "round" or "flat".


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/116582958_4952092754801663_1460087180440868920_n.png?_nc_cat=1&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_ohc=zP3_SlmUydsAX91uhb8&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=98ebc5e00fef87b6be76e9793db5b127&oe=5F4DA722


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

We are all in this together, and while I know there has been some confusion surrounding the usage of face masks, I think it’s something we should all try to do when we are not able to be socially distanced from other.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Holland's scientists say there's no solid evidence face coverings work
					

While 120 countries in the world, including much of Europe, have ordered citizens to wear masks in public places to prevent the spread of Covid-19, the Dutch are doing things differently.




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> We are all in this together, and while I know there has been some confusion surrounding the usage of face masks, I think it’s something we should all try to do when we are not able to be socially distanced from other.


I have no problem with this approach.
Asking people to wear a mask is fine, and you can wear one anywhere you want.
By the same token, if someone wants to go maskless, thats ok too.
When state and local governments mandate masks under threats to fine, revoke licenses and health permits, or literally send the cops to shut them down, I have a problem with that.
Defending your rights is not selfish, it's what Americans do.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s so easy for Biden.
Today it was “when I’m president, I will spend my Monday mornings working with our nation’s experts on defeating the virus, not insulting them on Twitter.”


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Holland's scientists say there's no solid evidence face coverings work
> 
> 
> While 120 countries in the world, including much of Europe, have ordered citizens to wear masks in public places to prevent the spread of Covid-19, the Dutch are doing things differently.
> ...


Since you posted the article, do you understand its point? 
Why did you post it?
Two tough questions for you...


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with this approach.
> Asking people to wear a mask is fine, and you can wear one anywhere you want.
> By the same token, if someone wants to go maskless, thats ok too.
> When state and local governments mandate masks under threats to fine, revoke licenses and health permits, or literally send the cops to shut them down, I have a problem with that.
> Defending your rights is not selfish, it's what Americans do.


Cigarette smokers say that too.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Cigarette smokers say that too.


I noticed on several occasions when smoking was still legal in the Q that smokers would always hold their cigarettes in such a way so that the smoke off the hot end didn't blow in THEIR eyes.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with this approach.
> Asking people to wear a mask is fine, and you can wear one anywhere you want.
> By the same token, if someone wants to go maskless, thats ok too.
> When state and local governments mandate masks under threats to fine, revoke licenses and health permits, or literally send the cops to shut them down, I have a problem with that.
> Defending your rights is not selfish, it's what Americans do.


Perhaps you can campaign for Maskless Mondays or something.  Or you could ask t for one of those fashionable masks with the Presidential seal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Since you posted the article, do you understand its point?
> Why did you post it?
> Two tough questions for you...


Masks in public places provide protection from viruses that is at best, negligible.
In the opinion of Dutch experts, they may even exacerbate the problem.

My personal opinion is that, when worn everywhere by the general public they cause more problems than they solve.
Much like Saint Fauci used to think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps you can campaign for Maskless Mondays or something.  Or you could ask t for one of those fashionable masks with the Presidential seal.


Why?


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Masks in public places provide protection from viruses that is at best, negligible.
> In the opinion of Dutch experts, they may even exacerbate the problem.
> 
> My personal opinion is that, when worn everywhere by the general public they cause more problems than they solve.
> Much like Saint Fauci used to think.


Your personal opinion. The arrogance embedded in that line just cracks me up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Your personal opinion. The arrogance embedded in that line just cracks me up.


Your personal opinion.
You're welcome.


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your personal opinion.
> You're welcome.


When you follow a charismatic leader who tells you there are no facts (“could have been the Russians, could have been a 400 lb guy on his bed), then the poor mob believes they can have an opinion about anything. 
He’s empowered you!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

California covid 19 updated:
8,184,696 tests reported
514,901 cases
9388 death
0.018 mortality rate


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Since you posted the article, do you understand its point?
> Why did you post it?
> Two tough questions for you...


*Why don't YOU post some data that supports your supposition and question to the *
*post you're attempting to ridicule....

One " Tough " question for you.*


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> California covid 19 updated:
> 8,184,696 tests reported
> 514,901 cases
> 9388 death
> 0.018 mortality rate


A 2% chance if you get the virus that you will die?
And if you're in your 20's, close to a 0% chance? I can't imagine why all those in their 20's aren't so worried about it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> A 2% chance if you get the virus that you will die?
> And if you're in your 20's, close to a 0% chance? I can't imagine why all those in their 20's aren't so worried about it.


IF you get the virus.
39,512,223 in the state
514, 901 cases
38,900,000 without the virus...
Wash your hands, stay 6 feet from each other and have a nice day....


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> IF you get the virus.
> 39,512,223 in the state
> 514, 901 cases
> 38,900,000 without the virus...
> Wash your hands, stay 6 feet from each other and have a nice day....


Don't forget. When you talk cases. Multiply that number by anywhere from 10-20x. They assume they are vastly undercounting the people who have gotten it but were asymptomatic. So no @messy it is not a 2% chance if you get it you die.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Don't forget. When you talk cases. Multiply that number by anywhere from 10-20x. They assume they are vastly undercounting the people who have gotten it but were asymptomatic. So no @messy it is not a 2% chance if you get it you die.


The chances of dying in a vehicle crash? *One in 103*. Most Americans are still most likely to die of natural causes, chiefly heart disease (a *one in six* chance) or cancer (*one in seven*).


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> A 2% chance if you get the virus that you will die?
> And if you're in your 20's, close to a 0% chance? I can't imagine why all those in their 20's aren't so worried about it.


*Lock yourself up in your basement if you have one, take the key with 
a note attached to it and toss it out the window towards the street...

On the note :*
*
Hi I'm " Messy " " Messy ".......I purposely locked myself in my basement......*
*Will you come unlock me....????*


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Our deaths relative to population size has been a complete disaster.

No national leadership. It has literally killed us.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Our deaths relative to population size has been a complete disaster.
> 
> No national leadership. It has literally killed us.


*Cry me a river over " Stacked " numbers....*

*Call Gov Andrew Cuomo and complain to the HIGH % source.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

The Case for Masks Has Taken Another Body Blow
					

If we are going to follow the science, how about we actually do that?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Don't forget. When you talk cases. Multiply that number by anywhere from 10-20x. They assume they are vastly undercounting the people who have gotten it but were asymptomatic. So no @messy it is not a 2% chance if you get it you die.


Yeah yeah multiply it by 10 to 20x...that’s the ticket.
So 25% of us have the virus.
You go, DH!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Don't forget. When you talk cases. Multiply that number by anywhere from 10-20x. They assume they are vastly undercounting the people who have gotten it but were asymptomatic. So no @messy it is not a 2% chance if you get it you die.


Rachael is a bit fuzzy when it comes to the truth, her racial make up & math


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael is a bit fuzzy when it comes to the truth, her racial make up & math


No I’m not now.
You had me confused with that 1.8% thing you posted.
DH set you straight by informing you that more like 25% of all Californians have the virus, so therefore your number was way, way off.
You dumbass.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

Children are immune because they have a very strong something?

He is what he is.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah yeah multiply it by 10 to 20x...that’s the ticket.
> So 25% of us have the virus.
> You go, DH!


That is true world wide bright guy.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> No I’m not now.
> You had me confused with that 1.8% thing you posted.
> DH set you straight by informing you that more like 25% of all Californians have the virus, so therefore your number was way, way off.
> You dumbass.


For the better. Because when you realize 10-20x more people actually have/had it and didn't know, that brings the death rate down substantially.

Repeat after me. Math is hard.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> For the better. Because when you realize 10-20x more people actually have/had it and didn't know, that brings the death rate down substantially.
> 
> Repeat after me. Math is hard.


No it’s not math.
It’s my ignorance and your knowledge of the facts that about 25% of Californians have the Coronavirus.
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> No I’m not now. You had me confused with that 1.8% thing you posted. DH set you straight by informing you that more like 25% of all Californians have the virus, so therefore your number was way, way off. You dumbass.


You ignorant asshole
I posted the "official" numbers and 0.018 are from those "official numbers...
If one adds more folks with the virus with the same number of deaths the 0.018 goes way down...
Fucking moron...


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> No it’s not math.
> It’s my ignorance and your knowledge of the facts that about 25% of Californians have the Coronavirus.
> Thanks for letting us know!


*COVID-19/CHINESE BIO-WEAPON was already spread thru California in *
*January/early February as was the mutation/replica spread through out the EU
and the upper east coast deliberately......Just ask Gov Cuomo about EVENT201
he held in October of 2019.....
Apparently none of the " Science " officials DEMOCRATS embrace have any 
knowledge of this deliberate BIO-WEAPONS half life or when it will die off.*
*So based on that supposition one can safely hypothesize that damn near ALL
of California was infected and the tests being run are pointing out just that 
fact. And that it most likely is reinfecting some vulnerable humans due to 
the policies of this very Gruesome Governor to reintroduce those vulnerable
humans BACK into the Health facilities they came from...
Not to mention the secondary question is .......
Is there a possibility this virus is being deliberately reintroduced/spread in areas 
that already had it to facilitate the continuation of this BIO-WEAPON .....!
The rhetoric being used by the MSM/UNIONS/DEMOCRATS would strongly 
lean towards this filthy possibility....
People need to start being aware of deliberate introduction by spray/vapor or ANY 
other vehicle/items being used to reintroduce this virus to the public....*
*
Your claimed Ignorance on many many subjects is quite profound.....and honestly 
you should be rather embarrassed to even try that....
You claim no knowledge on every subject you get cornered on...
Is it deliberate or just DNC genetics.... 
*
*You are not ignorant.....you are just a LYING ASS..!  *


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant asshole
> I posted the "official" numbers and 0.018 are from those "official numbers...
> If one adds more folks with the virus with the same number of deaths the 0.018 goes way down...
> Fucking moron...


Hey dipshit, why are you posting artificially high death rates?
As Lion informed you, the death rate from those with the virus is actually much lower than 1.8%.
Were you just trying to scare us? 
WTF is your problem?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey dipshit, why are you posting artificially high death rates?
> As Lion informed you, the death rate from those with the virus is actually much lower than 1.8%.
> Were you just trying to scare us?
> WTF is your problem?


Rachael has gone off the deep end....


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael has gone off the deep end....


I think you need to leave me out of it. You say 1.8% of those who get it die, and LH says 25% of Californians have it, so the number is more like .1%.
So why don't you geniuses get together. 
All I know is that this country is the worst in the world at dealing with it...maybe it's because of idiots like you two and all your stupid opinions. LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you need to leave me out of it. You say 1.8% of those who get it die, and LH says 25% of Californians have it, so the number is more like .1%.
> So why don't you geniuses get together.
> All I know is that this country is the worst in the world at dealing with it...maybe it's because of idiots like you two and all your stupid opinions. LOL!


The way you've been whining and bitching about covid 19 you apparently think  25% is low...ya weaselly little bitch.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The way you've been whining and bitching about covid 19 you apparently think  25% is low...ya weaselly little bitch.


You’re the one sending out scary misinformation about it.
Why did you say that about 2% of those who catch it will die?
DH set you straight. He says 25% of us have it. 
I really think you geniuses ought to fight this out. 
Get back to me after you have resolved it with him.
Until then, no posting your stupid stats.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re the one sending out scary misinformation about it.
> Why did you say that about 2% of those who catch it will die?
> DH set you straight. He says 25% of us have it.
> I really think you geniuses ought to fight this out.
> ...



*Go suck on a Hairy LEMON ya Lying piece of shit.....
You don't know shit about " Stats "...!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael has gone off the deep end....


What's with the two a's?


----------



## whatithink (Aug 6, 2020)

I thought this was interesting, esp. the graphic showing how one man spread it to 91, via people of all ages etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290719177439883265


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re the one sending out scary misinformation about it.
> Why did you say that about 2% of those who catch it will die?
> DH set you straight. He says 25% of us have it.
> I really think you geniuses ought to fight this out.
> ...


I didn't say that 2% would die. 
Studies indicate thousands have had covid 19 and didn't even know it. 
Why do you tell lies? What the fuck is wrong with you? 
Did you suffer traumatic injury as a child ? Perhaps dropped on your head?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I thought this was interesting, esp. the graphic showing how one man spread it to 91, via people of all ages etc
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290719177439883265


Very interesting....how many died?


----------



## whatithink (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Very interesting....how many died?


No idea, hopefully none.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say that 2% would die.
> Studies indicate thousands have had covid 19 and didn't even know it.
> Why do you tell lies? What the fuck is wrong with you?
> Did you suffer traumatic injury as a child ? Perhaps dropped on your head?


You’re lying, or maybe senile.
You posted info saying 1.8% who test positive die.
Did you not know that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re lying, or maybe senile.
> You posted info saying 1.8% who test positive die.
> Did you not know that?


That came from the CDC asswipe....and as you know that is too high as many more have been infected with the virus....


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re lying, or maybe senile.
> You posted info saying 1.8% who test positive die.
> Did you not know that?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 7, 2020)

Coolest Principal ever...


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey - Ricky was right!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=721714501741712


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Hey - Ricky was right!


Of course I was.
Still am.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Remember the scandal about not closing down Spring Break locations and how the infection spread all over the country afterward, carried by returning college students?

Now there's this --





__





						Sturgis Motorcycle Rally 2021 - Concerts, Music Festival
					

10 Days and Nights of Riding, Food, and Music. 500,000 riders, concert fanatics, and street-food enjoyers attend the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally every year.



					www.sturgismotorcyclerally.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Coolest Principal ever...


I bet his kids love him.
What a great song, I heard it the other day and miss those days.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember the scandal about not closing down Spring Break locations and how the infection spread all over the country afterward, carried by returning college students?
> 
> Now there's this --
> 
> ...


Tempered somewhat by this --









						Even the Official Motorcycle Brand of the Sturgis Rally Thinks the Mass Gathering Is Too Risky
					

If you hop on a hog without a helmet, you are endangering only yourself. But if you go about without a mask you are endangering others.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

CDC Data Shows 200,700 'Excess Deaths' During Coronavirus Pandemic, Far Eclipsing 160,000 Confirmed Death Count
					

According to a New York Times analysis of data from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), there have been 200,700 excess deaths in the United States during the coronavirus pandemic, much higher than the current total of 161,000 confirmed deaths.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/Stonekettle/posts/3236629749705739&width=500" width="500" height="718" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember the scandal about not closing down Spring Break locations and how the infection spread all over the country afterward, carried by returning college students?
> 
> Now there's this --
> 
> ...


Its a peaceful protest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> CDC Data Shows 200,700 'Excess Deaths' During Coronavirus Pandemic, Far Eclipsing 160,000 Confirmed Death Count
> 
> 
> According to a New York Times analysis of data from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), there have been 200,700 excess deaths in the United States during the coronavirus pandemic, much higher than the current total of 161,000 confirmed deaths.
> ...


Boomers are starting to die off.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Boomers are starting to die off.


Starting?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Starting?


Picking up steam?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Lansing man dies a month after being stabbed during Quality Dairy mask dispute
					

John Duncan III, 77, was in critical condition after being stabbed July 14 by a man who refused to wear a mask inside a Quality Dairy.



					www.lansingstatejournal.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Lansing man dies a month after being stabbed during Quality Dairy mask dispute
> 
> 
> John Duncan III, 77, was in critical condition after being stabbed July 14 by a man who refused to wear a mask inside a Quality Dairy.
> ...



*Hey LIAR in Chief on this Forum.....*
*
Why did the California Health Officer quit over the weekend....?*
*Why did the California Pension Official quit within the last few days...?*










*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Friend of Ricky's?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292984224518209537


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Friend of Ricky's?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292984224518209537


Not a chance.
My friends dont hassle people for wearing or not wearing a mask.
Its a free country.
Just stay 6 feet away and you wont get hurt.

My guess is that someone told him to put a mask on and he lost his shit.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not a chance.
> My friends dont hassle people for wearing or not wearing a mask.
> Its a free country.
> Just stay 6 feet away and you wont get hurt.
> ...


Looks childish, selfish, and stupid to me.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not a chance.
> My friends dont hassle people for wearing or not wearing a mask.
> Its a free country.
> Just stay 6 feet away and you wont get hurt.
> ...


Or shop somewhere else that doesn’t require masks if that’s your thing.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks childish, selfish, and stupid to me.


I feel sorry for his sons.  How embarrassing.  Love when the tall, big dude walks up and the kids start pushing their dad back knowing he’s about to get his *ss kicked.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks childish, selfish, and stupid to me.


*You just described yourself....*

*1. Childish LIAR of this Forum 
2. Selfish/Lying Golf ball Thief*
*3. Stupid to do the above repeatedly*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I feel sorry for his sons.  How embarrassing.  Love when the tall, big dude walks up and the kids start pushing their dad back knowing he’s about to get his *ss kicked.


*Is that you....?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Gabriel Kitchell is one of his sons.   Zoom in on the “God’s Country” pic.  Definitely looks like the 3 sons.  View attachment 8594




*Who the f@#k cares ya freaky stalker.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks childish, selfish, and stupid to me.


Free country.
You are entitled to your own opinion and are free to express it.
I happen to believe anyone who forces their own beliefs on others is wrong.
Whether it’s forced masking or forced unmasking.
My position is simple.
Wear a mask if you like.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I feel sorry for his sons.  How embarrassing.  Love when the tall, big dude walks up and the kids start pushing their dad back knowing he’s about to get his *ss kicked.


Assumptions are yours as you choose to apply them.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Free country.
> You are entitled to your own opinion and are free to express it.
> I happen to believe anyone who forces their own beliefs on others is wrong.
> Whether it’s forced masking or forced unmasking.
> ...


Do you wear a mask when you enter businesses that require one?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you wear a mask when you enter businesses that require one?


I wear a clown mask


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Assumptions are yours as you choose to apply them.


Right back at you on that one, lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Right back at you on that one, lol.


I prefaced my assumption as a guess.
Its what smart, and honest people do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you wear a mask when you enter businesses that require one?


Lets be clear.
Businesses should be free to apply their own rules but this is not the case in California.
The governor has issued an authoritarian decree mandating by force, the wearing of face coverings.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I prefaced my assumption as a guess.
> Its what smart, and honest people do.


”It’s”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ”It’s”


I accept the terms of your surrender and will apply the proper punctuation as needed in the future.
(Unless I decide otherwise)


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

Has anyone seen this novel approach to COVID-19 being developed by UCSF?  Fascinating.  Basically an inhalant containing something called “nanobodies” (micro-sized antibodies) that prevent COVID-19 from replicating.  Inspired by a defense mechanism that occurs naturally in Llamas and camels.  









						‘AeroNabs’ Promise Powerful, Inhalable Protection Against COVID-19
					

UCSF scientists have devised a novel approach to halting the spread of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes the disease.




					www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

Another article on inhaled protectant out of UCSF.  Super exciting.  One of the scientists involved in the development said it was so effective it exceeded their ability to measure its potency.   Could even potentially be used in air conditioning filters.  





__





						FLC | Page Not Found
					

The FLC educates and promotes its member research labs, agencies, and research centers nationwide, facilitating partnerships to transfer technologies out of government labs and into the marketplace, where they improve the economy, society, and national security.



					federallabs.org


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/scibabe/photos/a.493223244147789/1948100218660077


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

*Impickintired.....in action...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/scibabe/photos/a.493223244147789/1948100218660077



*Asslicker :*
*
A Democrat who posts asinine definitions while licking*
*the behind of another Democrat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Friend of Ricky's?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292984224518209537


Loving the high sock look.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/scibabe/photos/a.493223244147789/1948100218660077


I thought the update was toilet lickers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets be clear.
> Businesses should be free to apply their own rules but this is not the case in California.
> The governor has issued an authoritarian decree mandating by force, the wearing of face coverings.


Sheep like you need to be protected from your own worst impulses.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Loving the high sock look.


"Good-bye" is the best part.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sheep like you need to be protected from your own worst impulses.


I have a soccer -- well, no, that's too generous -- he stopped being any kind of a friend when he posted lies about me on a predecessor to this forum.   Anyway, I know a guy who somehow became a FB "friend" even after multiple times I rejected his friend requests, so I get to see a lot of what he posts there.  Recently he started his own "unmasked" FB page (I suspect he thinks there might be some money in it somehow).    I joined up and started dumping the silliest unmasked posts and videos I can find -- such as the one in question here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

The Lockdown Is Making Young People Want To Die
					

Weighing risks.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Friend of Ricky's?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292984224518209537


Talks just like him. Attack of the geniuses


----------



## notintheface (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Lockdown Is Making Young People Want To Die
> 
> 
> Weighing risks.
> ...


You go first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You go first.


Makes sense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

Covid 19 in California
9,556,598 have been tested
601, 075 cases
10,996 deaths
0.18 rate

Per the number of tests, the illness has affected 5% +/- of the population


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Democrat-Controlled Chicago Spent $66 Million On A Coronavirus Facility That Treated 38 Patients—Total | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## notintheface (Aug 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Covid 19 in California
> 3.7 9/11s


Fixed it for you!


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 352288, member: 3"

I have a soccer -- well, no, that's too generous -- he stopped being any kind of
a friend when he posted lies about me on a predecessor to this forum. 

Anyway, I know a guy who somehow became a FB "friend" even after multiple
times I rejected his friend requests, so I get to see a lot of what he posts there. 

Recently he started his own "unmasked" FB page (I suspect he thinks there might be some money in it somehow).   

I joined up and started dumping the silliest unmasked posts and videos I can find -- such as the one in question here.


/QUOTE

*" I have a soccer -- well, no, that's too generous -- he stopped being any kind of
a friend when he posted lies about me on a predecessor to this forum "

Spola Ebola ......I about busted a gut laughing so hard.....*
*You stupid Lying/Thieving old man...!


*
*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Fixed it for you!



*Snotontheface.....where's " Heels Up "....?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Fixed it for you!


Only a pinhead equates terrorism with illness.
Hey pinhead did you know....
In 1967 about 100,000 Americans died of the flu 
In 1957 116,000 died of the flu 
And in 1918 675,000 died of the Spanish flu, according to the CDC.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sheep like you need to be protected from your own worst impulses.


Sheep like him...?
It's sheep like you that toe the line and wait to be told what to think and how to act as you lack impulses and the ability to think on your own.
Now run and see what your union rep tells you what to think and do...
The sky is not falling Daffy.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only a pinhead equates terrorism with illness.


What did the US government do in response to 9/11?

What has the US government done in response to 2020? Jack. And. Shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> What did the US government do in response to 9/11?
> 
> What has the US government done in response to 2020? Jack. And. Shit.


Once again pinhead.
One was an act of war.
One is an illness.
When it comes to war the federal government is in charge, states don't decide.
When it comes to illness, the federal government works with state, local, tribal and territorial governments.
The feds shut down international travel which the left called bigoted and most of our economy which will have consequences for years if not decades along with an all out effort to develop a vaccine in record time, seems to have fallen into what you describe as jack shit.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2020)

Friend of Ricky's?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294635282638274560


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

QUOTE="notintheface, post: 352716, member: 6826"

What did the US government do in response to 9/11?
*Fucked up Saddam Hussein's " Little " Kingdom....*


What has the US government done in response to 2020? Jack. And. Shit.
*Weeeeeellllll......Since the DNC and the CCP were in cahoots on this Virus shit...*

/QUOTE

*And " Little " Snotontheface.....soon they will both pay for what they did...!!

Some might get this:







And...................

Some might get this.......!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Covid 19 in California
> 9,556,598 have been tested
> 601, 075 cases
> 10,996 deaths
> ...


And what of those with long term damage to their internal organs? What about those who suffered for weeks? Where’s the numbers on them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sheep like him...?
> It's sheep like you that toe the line and wait to be told what to think and how to act as you lack impulses and the ability to think on your own.
> Now run and see what your union rep tells you what to think and do...
> The sky is not falling Daffy.


Yes sheep, trump is a habitual liar and people like you and Sean are his sheep.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Friend of Ricky's?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294635282638274560


Stupid is on both coasts


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what of those with long term damage to their internal organs? What about those who suffered for weeks? Where’s the numbers on them?


What about the folks that die of cancer daily, what about stroke victims who will never be the same, what of the mental cases brought on by worry and trepidation that the sky is falling?
Geeeezzzzzuuuusssss.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes sheep, trump is a habitual liar and people like you and Sean are his sheep.


One more time for asswipes....
Trump is a lying narcissistic buffoon...
The Democrats have a candidate that is lying plagiarizing buffoon
I won't cast a vote for either...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Trump Was Right All Along! Blocking COVID Cure HCQ Killed 10s of 1000s Say Latest Docs Calling out Fauci's Deadly Anti-Science Agenda
					

Last month, I reported on the thousands of doctors and scientists trying to cut through all the media gaslighting and make people understand just how deadly the pseudoscientific quack medicin...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
					

(AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more time for asswipes....
> Trump is a lying narcissistic buffoon...
> The Democrats have a candidate that is lying plagiarizing buffoon
> I won't cast a vote for either...


Yet you back trump 120%.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you back trump 120%.


Your comprehension skills are glaring...
Your math abilities apparently march hand in hand with your comprehension.
Bless your heart Daffy, you poor stupid little man.
I don't back anyone 100% ...
120% is laughable....you dipstick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your comprehension skills are glaring...
> Your math abilities apparently march hand in hand with your comprehension.
> Bless your heart Daffy, you poor stupid little man.
> I don't back anyone 100% ...
> 120% is laughable....you dipstick.


Deny, deny, deny and displaying your aggrieved nature does nothing to shield your devotion to trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Husker’s feeling pretty confident this morning after watching Mrs 2% last night, watch Biden tonight and get back to us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker’s feeling pretty confident this morning after watching Mrs 2% last night, watch Biden tonight and get back to us.


I haven’t seen a tv, read or heard any news in over a week, it’s nice.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deny, deny, deny and displaying your aggrieved nature does nothing to shield your devotion to trump.





Hüsker Dü said:


> I haven’t seen a tv, read or heard any news in over a week, it’s nice.


*You really should try a different approach ......Just by the above two*
*very bitter responses you have been in touch with the news....

*
*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I haven’t seen a tv, read or heard any news in over a week, it’s nice.


See what happens when you quit listening to that queer news?
Just read my links and you can stop popping those little blue pills and maybe your wife will stop bothering me.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2020)

Inevitable --



			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/under-armour-adult-sportsmask-face-mask-20uarasprtsmskxxxaoa/20uarasprtsmskxxxaoa?camp=dsp:rtg:cr:20UARASPRTSMSKXXXAOA


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Just listen to Joe ( Sicko ) Biden for more than 1 minute....!
Just listen to " Heels Up " for more than 10 seconds.....! 
( If you can take more than 10 seconds of her nasal voice...)*


----------



## Imtired (Aug 22, 2020)

Interesting experiment in Germany to see how virus might spread in crowded venues.  









						Fans crowd into an indoor concert in experiment on how to return to normality
					

Ever since the coronavirus pandemic shuttered clubs, bars and concert halls around the world, music fans have been dreaming of the day they can once again visit a busy, sweaty venue to enjoy a gig with friends.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Interesting experiment in Germany to see how virus might spread in crowded venues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Imaturd................Imaturd*

*Imaturd................Imaturd

There ya go, all four corners of your little Clown 
car are riding on returded rubber...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2020)

*Preschoolers are mask-licking germ bombs — yet few catch the coronavirus, data show*

By SONJA SHARP
AUG. 28, 2020
7 AM
The infection starts with a sniffle. Next comes a barking cough. Soon, there’s a fever, maybe vomiting and diarrhea, possibly an ear infection or tonsillitis or pink eye.

These are common symptoms in preschool, where viral outbreaks are as ubiquitous as finger paints and apple juice. In a typical year, an otherwise healthy preschooler will bring home 12 to 18 upper respiratory infections — at least six to eight colds, two cases of croup and, more often than not, a bout of the flu, among others.

But 2020 is not a typical year, and SARS-CoV-2 — the technical term for the novel coronavirus — is no day-care germ. Now, with hundreds of large centers reopening across California, many families are asking: Is preschool safe?

“That’s the big question,” said Dr. Nava Yeganeh, a pediatric infectious disease specialist at UCLA and a preschool mom. “We can’t mitigate risk down to zero, but it seems like in general preschools have done very well.”

Though scientists can still only guess at why, a growing body of evidence suggests preschoolers are uniquely resilient to the novel coronavirus. Recent studies from the U.S., U.K., Singapore and Australia, among others, suggest they are far less likely to contract and spread the illness than older children, and dramatically less likely to get sick from it than children even slightly older or younger.

“This is the most bizarre virus,” said Dr. Naomi Bardach, a professor of pediatrics at UC San Francisco. “Normally we think about kids getting coughs and colds all the time and giving it to each other all the time, and [giving] it to their teachers. In this disease, it’s a totally different model.”

Los Angeles County recorded half the number of infections in children under 5 compared with those aged 5 to 11. Nationally, just 8.7% of children hospitalized with COVID-19 in the U.S. were between 2 and 4, while more than 40% were between 12 and 17 and almost 20% were newborns aged less than 3 months, an Aug. 7 study by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention indicated.

Children 18 and under make up about 0.01% of patients hospitalized with the virus, and 0.0005% of associated mortalities, data show. About one and a half times as many children died of the 2018-2019 flu, though that flu killed 80% fewer people overall.

Those statistics are even more striking because unlike infants and older children, hundreds of thousands of preschoolers have been in their classrooms since March. In California alone, 33,773 preschools and day cares are open — almost 80% of the pre-pandemic total — yet state data show that only about 450 students have tested positive for the virus in the past six months. Even when caregivers and parents are counted, the overwhelming majority of preschools and day-care centers have not reported a single case.

“California has been really very cautious and very thoughtful,” Yeganeh said. “We are being very strict and trying to mitigate risk as much as possible.”

In fact, California has instituted some of the most stringent viral containment measures in the country, which is why experts believe many fewer preschoolers have fallen sick here than in Texas or Florida, despite those states’ smaller populations and fewer open child-care centers.

Here, parents are barred from the classroom, rugs and soft toys are frowned upon, and children 2 and up are expected to wear masks at all times.

“We had them practice at home so it wasn’t their first experience with wearing a mask,” said Paola Cervantes, executive director of Voyages Preschool in Mar Vista, who reconfigured her classrooms so that children could spend the whole day outside. “They tell us at this point, ‘I touched my mask, can I have hand sanitizer?’ [or] ‘I licked it, can I have a clean one?’”

The toddlers playing in Voyages’ outdoor “mud kitchen” on a recent sunny morning seemed to have no trouble keeping their masks on or sharing their excitement from six feet apart — to them, Cervantes explained, masks have become like helmets or seat belts, beyond reproach. Students quickly learned to “blow hugs” to one another and stand in distanced chalk hearts while they wait to wash for lunch. Few seem to notice that the bathroom is sanitized each time they use it, or that toys disappear the moment they drop them.

“We have a lot of the same materials, so we split them,” Cervantes said. “It’s kind of like TV magic — while these are disinfecting, I bring the other ones out.”

Le Petit Gan in Beverly Hills has taken this practice one step further since reopening in May. Toddlers rush to deposit their Magna-Tiles and plastic dinosaurs into the “dirty box” the moment they’ve finished playing with them.

“They go in the oven,” 3-year-old Henry explained as he tossed plastic vegetables into a pot at the preschool’s play kitchen. “And then they go in the washing machine.”

So far, the precautions appear to be working. In L.A. County, more than 7,000 child-care facilities are open and fewer than 100 students have tested positive for the coronavirus since the start of the pandemic. Among staff, that number is closer to 150.

The ratio is similar statewide. Only a fraction of a percent of the child-care workforce has contracted the virus, yet infected teachers far outnumber infected students, although students are many times more numerous.

“What we don’t know from the data is whether, or the extent to which, cases have been transmitted among adults in child-care settings, or whether the adults have been exposed elsewhere,” said Lea Austin, director of the Center for the Study of Child Care Employment. (Experts say child-to-adult transmission appears rare.)

Still, many parents wavered. Unlike in some other states, California’s preschools and day cares are open to all families, not just those of front-line workers. Statewide, 6% of open programs serve no essential workers at all, and many parents who can work from home have debated keeping their preschoolers home with them, especially after large school districts across the country announced they would not return to classrooms in the fall.

“When LAUSD said they were not going to open, that was a huge trigger for parents,” said Luisa Donati, executive director of Cassidy Preschool in Santa Monica and head of the Los Angeles Preschool Partnership, a consortium of 150 local preschools. “I had to explain to them, when state officials say ‘schools,’ you think they’re talking about your preschooler, but to the government, ‘school’ is K-12.”

About 10% of Donati’s former students will be learning remotely this fall. Le Petit Gan and Voyages also offer remote programming to children whose parents say they will not go back until they are vaccinated.

While rare, preschool outbreaks do happen. In the Singapore study, 16 teachers were infected at a single preschool, yet 77 children in their care all tested negative for the virus. (Eight of those children were symptomatic, meaning they probably had one of the 12 to 18 upper respiratory infections that preschoolers typically cycle through.)

Scientists know young children _can_ catch SARS-CoV-2, and there’s evidence that those who show symptoms may have the same viral load as adults. So why don’t more of them get sick? And why don’t they spread it — either to each other or to caregivers — the way they spread colds and flus?

Some experts think the answer may lie in ACE-2, an enzyme sometimes likened to a “keyhole” through which the coronavirus enters the body. Children under 10 have less of the enzyme in their nasal passages, which could be a source of their resistance.

Others think the virus may be more prevalent in small children than we realize, but that they may not be big enough to spread it through droplets or strong enough to aerosolize it when they cough and sneeze.

While the cause may still be a mystery, the effect is increasingly clear, experts say. There is a growing consensus among researchers that young children aren’t coronavirus “superspreaders,” and that their return to classrooms is unlikely to change the course of the pandemic, even in places where overall transmission is high.

“The real question is, if we let preschools stay open, are we increasing the risk of transmission beyond what would normally happen,” Bardach said. “And the data does not suggest that.”

entire article for those interested:








						Preschoolers are mask-licking germ bombs — yet few catch the coronavirus, data show
					

It's hard to predict what may happen when California's primary schools reopen. But when it comes to the state's youngest students, data are more robust and reassuring.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

Survey says.....
I have 25 to 30 workers from different trades and many municipalities on my construction site a day.
They travel from many places - Vacaville, Sacramento, Modesto, the bay area, Orange County...
None of them have had covid 19, none of their families have had covid 19 and the claim they don't know anyone with covid.
None of my family or friends have had covid and as far as I know, they know no one with it.....
Anybody out their had the disease or know folks who've had it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8909 View attachment 8910


Is this when the President and the Vice President were exposed to and contracted covid 19?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

*CDC tells states: Be ready to distribute vaccines on Nov. 1 *
PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — The federal government has told states to prepare for a coronavirus vaccine to be ready to distribute by Nov. 1.

The timeline raised concern among public health experts about an “October surprise” — a vaccine approval driven by political considerations ahead of a presidential election, rather than science.

In a letter to governors dated Aug. 27, Robert Redfield, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said states “in the near future” will receive permit applications from McKesson Corp., which has contracted with CDC to distribute vaccines to places including state and local health departments and hospitals.

“CDC urgently requests your assistance in expediting applications for these distribution facilities and, if necessary, asks that you consider waiving requirements that would prevent these facilities from becoming fully operational by November 1, 2020,” Redfield wrote.

He wrote that any waivers will not compromise the safety or effectiveness of the vaccine. The Associated Press obtained the letter, which was first reported by McClatchy.

The CDC also sent three planning documents to some health departments that included possible timelines for when vaccines would be available. The documents are to be used to develop plans for early vaccination when the supply might be constrained, according to one of the documents, which outlined a scenario in which a vaccine could be available as soon as the end of October.









						CDC tells states: Be ready to distribute vaccines on Nov. 1
					

PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — The federal government has told states to prepare for a coronavirus vaccine to be ready to distribute by Nov...




					apnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deny, deny, deny and displaying your aggrieved nature does nothing to shield your devotion to trump.


Devotion?
Let's see, support a lying liberal buffoon or a lying conservative buffoon...
I'll go for the conservative.
That's devotion?
You fuckin moron...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

Joey, Joey, Joey, bless your little heart!

During a Thursday meeting with Kenosha, Wis., community leaders, Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden said that a Black man, rather than Thomas Edison, invented the light bulb. 

"People fear that which is different. We've got to, for example, why in God's name don't we teach history in history classes? A Black man invented the light bulb, not a White guy named Edison," Biden said. "There's so much — did anybody know before what recently happened that Black Wall Street in Oklahoma was burned to the ground. Anybody know these things? Because we don't teach them. We've got to give people facts."

It was Edison who first invented the light bulb and a filament that could last 1,200 hours. According to the Department of Energy, Edison secured patents for the incandescent light bulb in 1879 and 1880. Biden was likely referring to Lewis Howard Latimer, who, according to a biography by MIT, patented an improved version of an incandescent light bulb in 1881 that could last even longer than Edison's. For perspective, 1,200 hours is 50 days -- far less time than modern incandescent bulbs last.

Latimer at the time worked for one of the companies competing with Edison's. Latimer was a child of former slaves, a Union Navy veteran, a member of the National Inventors Hall of Fame and eventually the only Black member of the research team known as "Edison's Pioneers," according to MIT, after he began working with Edison in 1884.

But he was not the original inventor of the light bulb.

Latimer was also claimed by some to have been the original inventor of the telephone. But he said in court that it was, in fact, Alexander Graham Bell, according to MIT.

Biden's visit to Kenosha came after a police officer shot a Black man in the back, leaving him paralyzed, last month. The shooting triggered protests against police brutality and racial inequality, and eventually riots, which caused significant damage to the city and resulted in at least 175 arrests. President Trump had visited the city days before Biden's trip.

Biden also made another awkward comment during his visit to Kenosha. At one point his speech veered into talking about inequities in taxes and he stopped himself from laying out his tax policy in detail saying, "they'll shoot me." 








						Biden claims Black man invented light bulb during campaign event
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden during a Thursday meeting with Kenosha, Wis., community leaders said that a Black man, rather than Thomas Edison, invented the light bulb.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2020)

So far 38,754,445 Californians have not contracted covid 19 (39,512,223 population of Calif.)
757,778 have contracted covid 19 & 743,393 have recovered.
Unfortunately 14,385 have died from covid 19
A mortality rate less than 2%
Wash your hands...


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Devotion?
> Let's see, support a lying liberal buffoon or a lying conservative buffoon...
> I'll go for the conservative.
> That's devotion?
> You fuckin moron...


Please explain how anyone would consider t to be a conservative.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 15, 2020)

*Covid-19 is an AMAZING virus. Key features:*
- cured influenza, measles, heart disease, cancers and most other diseases and abolished 'death from natural causes'...

- it’s a smart virus, highly virulent in parks, gyms, churches and schools, the gym and on beaches...

- has no effect on the thousands of employees who work at Kmart, BigW, Target, Bunnings.... and especially in liquor stores...

- the virus seems to target mostly mum and dad businesses and barbershops, who always have much fewer customers walk through their doors...

- the virus also targets our food chain, since it managed to close meat packing companies, and forced farmers to discard their harvest in record time... (USA)

- construction and supermarket workers have a natural immunity, but would obviously still need to be vaccinated...

- also, police uniforms hold the cure for the virus... no social distancing, not even masks are needed, as long as you wear a police uniform...

- also, imposing mandatory cloth masks to prevent too much oxygen to people's brains, and spraying beaches and streets with bleach, as well as spraying chemical airborne disinfectants from airplanes over densely populated areas have been known to do miracles for people's lungs affected by this strange virus...

- we would need millions of ventilators... unless we suddenly won't need any ventilators...

- and we need to commandeer all private hospitals to keep them open solely for the avalanche of virus victims, and the avalanche of TikTok videos by overworked hero doctors and nurses...

- categorized as an 'invisible enemy', one that can never be definitively beaten and always lurking in the shadows, much like the war on terror...

- there is a Celebrity Strain, and a highly Deadly Strain of the virus...

- even more amazing, in Sweden you can hug your grand kids, yet the UK strain forbids that...

- in India alone, the killer virus managed to lock 1.3 billion people in their homes indefinitely, after decimating 1000 of them, within just a few short months...

- every loss of life from this virus is tragic... however, pushing 150-500 million people into starvation worldwide is a necessary price to pay...

- experts have pointed out that this seasonal virus could easily be defeated by forever abolishing families, individual privacy, untraceable cash money, and all small independent farms and businesses...

- we all may have it by now, yet although asymptomatic, we can still infect people and test negative... or test positive... and our antibodies may, or may not give immunity...

- only a heavily government funded, hastily tested and mandatory vaccine can save us by injecting it in 7 billion people, every year, for a constantly mutating virus, the particular strain of which has long been history...

- also, be careful not to spread fake news or dangerous misinformation online about this virus... make sure you leave that to the professionals over at CBC, CTV, Global and the rest of the reliable mainstream media journalists around the world.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Please explain how anyone would consider t to be a conservative.


Well true...but compared to Biden he is. Biden has moved so far left, Biden makes you look conservative.
Trumps picks for SCOTUS & other courts would more than likely be considered conservative when compared to folks Biden would pick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well true...but compared to Biden he is. Biden has moved so far left, Biden makes you look conservative.
> Trumps picks for SCOTUS & other courts would more than likely be considered conservative when compared to folks Biden would pick.


Any examples of a Biden’s far left policies? Real ones please not speculation based on spin, thank you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any examples of a Biden’s far left policies? Real ones please not speculation based on spin, thank you.


*Look for yourself, ya lazy sack o poop......*


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well true...but compared to Biden he is. Biden has moved so far left, Biden makes you look conservative.
> Trumps picks for SCOTUS & other courts would more than likely be considered conservative when compared to folks Biden would pick.


I am conservative.  Politics has run the definition away from me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> I am conservative.  Politics has run the definition away from me.


trumpist, just like trump himself, are not conservatives. Not fiscally, not morally, not socially, not politically, not religiously.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> I am conservative.  Politics has run the definition away from me.


*YOU are a F@#king LIAR !*
*
There's no way in hell you are conservative.....just your
posting demeanor/lying negates your filthy statement.
*
*Absolutely no F@#king way....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpist, just like trump himself, are not conservatives. Not fiscally, not morally, not socially, not politically, not religiously.



*You are also a vile filthy LIAR....Two peas in a rotting pod.*


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any examples of a Biden’s far left policies? Real ones please not speculation based on spin, thank you.


Good luck with that. Lion never has any idea what he’s talking  about. His script comes from 4ns. You just asked him the simplest of questions in response to his lies and he can’t answer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any examples of a Biden’s far left policies? Real ones please not speculation based on spin, thank you.


1) Biden says he believes there is “an obligation” to provide health insurance for undocumented immigrants. 
2) Joe has Socialist Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appointed to "joint policy task forces" 

Now  please list any examples of so called spin I've posted, real ones not something you've made up in your head.
Thanks Daff.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Good luck with that. Lion never has any idea what he’s talking  about. His script comes from 4ns. You just asked him the simplest of questions in response to his lies and he can’t answer.


Muahahaha.....another post from the cowardice lying fraud...
You still trying to grasp this old man kicking your ass in a foot race?
List these "lies" you speak of, take your time ass wipe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 1) Biden says he believes there is “an obligation” to provide health insurance for undocumented immigrants.
> 2) Joe has Socialist Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez appointed to "joint policy task forces"
> 
> Now  please list any examples of so called spin I've posted, real ones not something you've made up in your head.
> Thanks Daff.


Would you rather have the bill for indigent health insurance put directly on your bill or spread it around to everyone? . . . or maybe you are good with the injured, the diseased, the terminally ill wandering the streets?
On the "task force" front, trump has the pillow guy, he has lobbyist in charge of departments they once lobbied against, he has family members who have zero credentials, he believes a voodoo witch doctor from Houston . . . but yeah lets talk about two politicians with community support (they are both elected officials).


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *# ( A )*
> Would you rather have the bill for indigent health insurance put directly on your bill or spread it around to everyone? . . . or maybe you are good with the injured, the diseased, the terminally ill wandering the streets?
> On the "task force" front, trump has the pillow guy, he has lobbyist in charge of departments they once lobbied against, he has family members who have zero credentials, he believes a voodoo witch doctor from Houston . . . but yeah lets talk about two politicians with community support (they are both elected officials).



*You should have used Sun screen in the past.....You've fried your brain....
Example # ( A ) with the above garbage post.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Would you rather have the bill for indigent health insurance put directly on your bill or spread it around to everyone? . . . or maybe you are good with the injured, the diseased, the terminally ill wandering the streets?
> On the "task force" front, trump has the pillow guy, he has lobbyist in charge of departments they once lobbied against, he has family members who have zero credentials, he believes a voodoo witch doctor from Houston . . . but yeah lets talk about two politicians with community support (they are both elected officials).


I shouldn't have to pay any bill belonging to an illegal immigrant...which is what Joe Biden wants to do.
The rest of your post is exactly why you've earned the moniker Daffy Fucking Duck...good lord.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I shouldn't have to pay any bill belonging to an illegal immigrant...which is what Joe Biden wants to do.
> The rest of your post is exactly why you've earned the moniker Daffy Fucking Duck...good lord.


Still don’t know how the healthcare system works in America eh? I’m surprised you are able to use a computer.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still don’t know how the healthcare system works in America eh? I’m surprised you are able to use a computer.


*Ahhhh........I have a message for you....doo doo.*


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Ahhhh........I have a message for you....doo doo.*


Hey Troll! Did your kids ever play soccer?


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I shouldn't have to pay any bill belonging to an illegal immigrant...which is what Joe Biden wants to do.
> The rest of your post is exactly why you've earned the moniker Daffy Fucking Duck...good lord.


Do you mean an immigrant who works? At a shop or a house or a farm? Someone hires them and pays them? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you mean an immigrant who works? At a shop or a house or a farm? Someone hires them and pays them? Is that what you mean?


Illegal is contrary or against the law.
It's an easy concept. 
Although the powers that be in Portland, Seattle & other cities where rioters, looters & vandals are given a free pass, are probably the same idiots
who want to all but invite ILLEGAL immigration by supporting them with things like health care, drivers licenses & some places the ability to vote in
municipal elections. 
I have a dozen *legal *immigrants that work on my site daily. They are hard working, *honest *and someone pays them. Love those guys.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still don’t know how the healthcare system works in America eh? I’m surprised you are able to use a computer.


Flapping your ignorant, lying, fucking lips again...you go Duck!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flapping your ignorant, lying, fucking lips again...you go Duck!


You never tire nor shrink away from being butt-hurt crybaby. You may be the most confidently misinformed poster here.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Illegal is contrary or against the law.
> It's an easy concept.
> Although the powers that be in Portland, Seattle & other cities where rioters, looters & vandals are given a free pass, are probably the same idiots
> who want to all but invite ILLEGAL immigration by supporting them with things like health care, drivers licenses & some places the ability to vote in
> ...


I guess my question created a moral dilemma for you, so you decided not to answer it? Don’t be scared.
One of your neighbors or colleagues or friends has an undocumented housekeeper or a gardener or a handyman, maybe for years and maybe they even know the kid(s).
First off, your friend is breaking the law, correct? 
And that valued and trusted employee (independent contractor) wants to participate in Obamacare or the CA version. 
Who gets penalized, how and why?
This isn’t fiction, fool. It’s how millions of farms and houses and businesses have operated for many generations. 
Can you answer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess my question created a moral dilemma for you, so you decided not to answer it? Don’t be scared.
> One of your neighbors or colleagues or friends has an undocumented housekeeper or a gardener or a handyman, maybe for years and maybe they even know the kid(s).
> First off, your friend is breaking the law, correct?
> And that valued and trusted employee (independent contractor) wants to participate in Obamacare or the CA version.
> ...


Exactly, and they never mention the employer, if so only in passing. Supply and demand, it's an economic term, you know, "the market". Goes for labor as well as labor IS a commodity. A commodity that creates the wealth for the employers . . . another complicated economic truth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess my question created a moral dilemma for you, so you decided not to answer it? Don’t be scared.
> One of your neighbors or colleagues or friends has an undocumented housekeeper or a gardener or a handyman, maybe for years and maybe they even know the kid(s).
> First off, your friend is breaking the law, correct?
> And that valued and trusted employee (independent contractor) wants to participate in Obamacare or the CA version.
> ...


You guess wrong methy, what part of illegal are you have a hard time with?
You've made assumptions regarding folks you've never met or interacted with as they are apparently made up 
I'm assuming your a fraud, a coward and lying punk. Can you prove otherwise?
The folks you have described with an illegal housekeeper have decided to break the law. 
They decided to hire an illegal immigrant and break the law. 
Tell me Mr.Immigration lawyer touch bag, how does a person illegally in the country, get a Social Security Card in order to pay taxes?
Just because "million of farms and houses and businesses" have broken the law for generations doesn't make it legal.
See BLM movement re generations of prejudice and racism...
How many folks drive drunk everyday...doesn't make it legal
Back to Joe Biden
Joe is inviting immigrants to illegally cross the border & be rewarded with health care...
Apparently you don't care about breaking certain laws...hypocritical at best.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, and they never mention the employer, if so only in passing. Supply and demand, it's an economic term, you know, "the market". Goes for labor as well as labor IS a commodity. A commodity that creates the wealth for the employers . . . another complicated economic truth.


Who is they? 
The discussion was about Joe Biden going left ...
You go on a fucking tangent filled with Duck shit...


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You guess wrong methy, what part of illegal are you have a hard time with?
> You've made assumptions regarding folks you've never met or interacted with as they are apparently made up
> I'm assuming your a fraud, a coward and lying punk. Can you prove otherwise?
> The folks you have described with an illegal housekeeper have decided to break the law.
> ...


Nope you still can’t answer, maybe you’re too stupid.
They come here for the job, dumbshit. They make our economy work. 
Trump has said so privately on many occasions...he had a major pipeline of undocumenteds at his golf clubs.
You’re just too dumb to form an intelligent answer.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back to Joe Biden
> Joe is inviting immigrants to illegally cross the border & be rewarded with health care...



Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Imtired (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is this when the President and the Vice President were exposed to and contracted covid 19?


No, because those around them were responsible and wore masks.   Ask Herman Cain what happens when a large number of people in a crowd DON’T wear masks.   Oh wait...you can’t.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never tire nor shrink away from being butt-hurt crybaby. You may be the most confidently misinformed poster here.


Man HD, you are really able to trigger LE quite easily.  Very entertaining.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a source for that?


Of course he doesn’t because Lion is a gullible idiot who repeats lies. 
Lion, back up your inane comment that Biden “invites illegals to come get and get free health care.”
You right-wing lying nutjob.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> *A.* Hey Troll!
> *B.* Did your kids ever play soccer?


*A.
Hey insecure " Messy " Financial, this portion of the Forum isn't
a replacement for your fantasy HS Click you were shunned from...

B.
More than you'll ever know........*
*When you were sittin at the far end of the fields readin those " Rags ", we were 
winning so much that.....well more winning was needed to offset the old winning.*
*Upper V's all day long....*



messy said:


> Of course he doesn’t because Lion is a gullible idiot who repeats lies.
> Lion, back up your inane comment that Biden “invites illegals to come get and get free health care.”
> You right-wing lying nutjob.



*Man are you Insecure......*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A.
> Hey insecure " Messy " Financial, this portion of the Forum isn't
> a replacement for your fantasy HS Click you were shunned from...
> 
> ...


Weren’t you banned?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who is they?
> The discussion was about Joe Biden going left ...
> You go on a fucking tangent filled with Duck shit...


You certainly have always been the slow one in the class. No wonder our education system is so far behind having to wait for people like you to catch up!


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Weren’t you banned?


*What's the " Crime ".......FREEDOM OF SPEECH *


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly have always been the slow one in the class. No wonder our education system is so far behind having to wait for people like you to catch up!


*You barely graduated High School/Union Trade Classes.....
Who are you to Critic.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a source for that?


The Washington Post


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/policy-2020/medicare-for-all/undocumented-immigrant-health-care/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course he doesn’t because Lion is a gullible idiot who repeats lies.
> Lion, back up your inane comment that Biden “invites illegals to come get and get free health care.”
> You right-wing lying nutjob.


Wrong again poodle dick...
You are one ignorant CEO....fraudulent ceo....cowardice ceo
Biden believes all undocumented immigrants should be covered under a government-run health plan...
That is the invitation you douche bag...
If Biden said he believe all illegal immigrants should be deported, that would send a message that being illegally in the country has consequences.
None of which involves receiving health care.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wrong again poodle dick...
> You are one ignorant CEO....fraudulent ceo....cowardice ceo
> Biden believes all undocumented immigrants should be covered under a government-run health plan...
> That is the invitation you douche bag...
> ...


You still couldn’t answer my question, could you chump? Too scared?
Here’s the answer.
They come here for the jobs. 
When you penalize the employers first, you can deprive them of health care.
But only if you first plan to penalize all employers who hire them.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> You still couldn’t answer my question, could you chump? Too scared?
> Here’s the answer.
> They come here for the jobs.
> When you penalize the employers first, you can deprive them of health care.
> But only if you first plan to penalize all employers who hire them.



*Hey Dumb as a Rock CEO of 9 under the table Paletas Carts......*
*Yes...they come here for the " Jobs " because assholes like yourself
seek to employ them.....
Then they suck the teet of the Government for all the Taxpayer 
benefits offered by suck ass Liberals like YOU.
And what we have now is the " Inmates Running The Asylum "...

*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS**
*
*You really do like having your ass kicked don't you......*


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Washington Post
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/policy-2020/medicare-for-all/undocumented-immigrant-health-care/


Can't read it because of the paywall.  Could you just quote out the part with the Biden invitation in it?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wrong again poodle dick...
> You are one ignorant CEO....fraudulent ceo....cowardice ceo
> Biden believes all undocumented immigrants should be covered under a government-run health plan...
> That is the invitation you douche bag...
> ...


Coocoo


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo


*Oh High and Mighty Thieving Liar on the Mountain top......do some research
and wipe yur ass.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You still couldn’t answer my question, could you chump? Too scared?
> Here’s the answer.
> They come here for the jobs.
> When you penalize the employers first, you can deprive them of health care.
> But only if you first plan to penalize all employers who hire them.


The right have been conned into believing in top down economic policies and a bottom up judicial system.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You still couldn’t answer my question, could you chump? Too scared?
> Here’s the answer.
> They come here for the jobs.
> When you penalize the employers first, you can deprive them of health care.
> But only if you first plan to penalize all employers who hire them.


I have no problem penalizing law breakers...you two faced ass licking fraud 
I know many people in construction in many parts of the country...I know many growers here in California...
They are smart people and they are aware of the penalties for hiring undocumented workers.
I got your chump hanging on your chin and bouncing off your forehead....ceo my ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Can't read it because of the paywall.  Could you just quote out the part with the Biden invitation in it?


Bullshit Magoo... I didn't pay to read what the Post said...I just clicked on the link and it went straight to the site 
Biden's invitation is his yes answer to the Post question: 
*"Do you believe all undocumented immigrants should be covered under a government-run health plan"?

 The Post is sending detailed questionnaires to every Democratic candidate asking for their stances on various issues. See all the issues we’ve asked about so far. *


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem penalizing law breakers...you two faced ass licking fraud
> I know many people in construction in many parts of the country...I know many growers here in California...
> They are smart people and they are aware of the penalties for hiring undocumented workers.
> I got your chump hanging on your chin and bouncing off your forehead....ceo my ass.


Listen, you're jealous. 
You should be nice to me. I have kept my contractor busy for a year and a half at this point, just on my house.
Fuckin' remodel and I'm about 800K in and the house was expensive to begin with!
My nanny (been with me for 30 years!) and housekeeper and even gardener are all legal...
But you still can't answer the question. Too complicated for you so you take the easy, hateful way out, that doesn't penalize your criminal friends.
What a creep.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit Magoo... I didn't pay to read what the Post said...I just clicked on the link and it went straight to the site
> Biden's invitation is his yes answer to the Post question:
> *"Do you believe all undocumented immigrants should be covered under a government-run health plan"?
> 
> The Post is sending detailed questionnaires to every Democratic candidate asking for their stances on various issues. See all the issues we’ve asked about so far. *


"Try one month for $1"

Where is the invitation?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen, you're jealous.
> You should be nice to me. I have kept my contractor busy for a year and a half at this point, just on my house.
> Fuckin' remodel and I'm about 800K in and the house was expensive to begin with!
> My nanny (been with me for 30 years!) and housekeeper and even gardener are all legal...
> ...


Jealous?
There nothing about you to cause me to be jealous...you're a lying cowardice fraud.
What a punk.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

espola said:


> "Try one month for $1"
> 
> Where is the invitation?


Don't know what to tell you Magoo...maybe the Post charges "conservatives" a buck...
I just went directly to the "detailed questionnaires" click on the blue writing Magoo... *See all the issues we’ve asked about so far.*

Check with methy, he's a ceo and supports many causes, apparently some are illegal. If he doesn't give you a buck, get back with me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo


Idiot.


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jealous?
> There nothing about you to cause me to be jealous...you're a lying cowardice fraud.
> What a punk.


The fact that you keep saying I’m lying, when I’m not, proves your incredible jealousy.
Listen, you’re not so bad...you’ve told me.
Envy is a sin, don’t fall prey to it. I’m no better than you are. Smarter and much more financially successful, yes...but no better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't know what to tell you Magoo...maybe the Post charges "conservatives" a buck...
> I just went directly to the "detailed questionnaires" click on the blue writing Magoo... *See all the issues we’ve asked about so far.*
> 
> Check with methy, he's a ceo and supports many causes, apparently some are illegal. If he doesn't give you a buck, get back with me.


Why are you always such a whiny little bitch?


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you always such a whiny little bitch?


He is a cranky fuck, isn’t he? Then he always says he’s not voting for Trump.
Conflicted guy and not self aware.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> He is a cranky fuck, isn’t he? Then he always says he’s not voting for Trump.
> Conflicted guy and not self aware.


He’s planted his flag in quicksand.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> The fact that you keep saying I’m lying, when I’m not, proves your incredible jealousy.
> Listen, you’re not so bad...you’ve told me.
> Envy is a sin, don’t fall prey to it. I’m no better than you are. Smarter and much more financially successful, yes...but no better.



*" Messy " " Messy ",   You are a LIAR and you have a posting history to back it up....
You are one Envious, Jealous, Insecure Human Being who posts Lies about himself daily.
Your only way out of this Shitbox Fiasco you trail around in your shorts is to Delete your account....
Other than that you are subject to daily Internet beatings due to your Dishonesty and Blatant LIES...!
*
*Enjoy the beatings while you remain Mr Joe Biden Jr.*


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He’s planted his flag in quicksand.


Must be tough not knowing what you stand for, just knowing you’re angry.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Must be tough not knowing what you stand for, just knowing you’re angry.


*America and it's TRUE Citizens know what to stand for....*










*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *America and it's TRUE Citizens know what to stand for....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are the “true citizens”?


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are the “true citizens”?


Poor dumb 4ns can’t spell “its.” His native tongue is Russian.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are the “true citizens”?



*Doesn't include you Mr Doo Doo or " Messy " the Porta Potty King.*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor dumb 4ns can’t spell “its.” His native tongue is Russian.


*Apostrophe is what you do every time your " Scared ".
Now clean it up " Messy ".....the towels are in the cabinet.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Doesn't include you Mr Doo Doo or " Messy " the Porta Potty King.*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


So Americans aren’t Americans if they don’t agree with you 100%, got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you always such a whiny little bitch?


Why do you stick your nose in my ass all the time?
No one is talking to you Duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> He is a cranky fuck, isn’t he? Then he always says he’s not voting for Trump.
> Conflicted guy and not self aware.


You think I'm conflicted...I'm well aware that you're a lying cowardice fraud....
You pathetic f'n punk.


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why do you stick your nose in my ass all the time?


Other than nono and Lion, I'm not seeing any Trumpies around here anymore. Have they gone and joined the militias, now that their Fuhrer is gonna get whupped?


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You think I'm conflicted...I'm well aware that you're a lying cowardice fraud....
> You pathetic f'n punk.


My favorite thing about you is your transparent envy, as you keep calling me a liar. What have I lied about? I am down about $80K just today in the market...I can admit that.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So Americans aren’t Americans if they don’t agree with you 100%, got it.



*THE TRUTH...!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> My favorite thing about you is your transparent envy, as you keep calling me a liar. What have I lied about? I am down about $80K just today in the market...I can admit that.



*LIAR.......!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Other than nono and Lion, I'm not seeing any Trumpies around here anymore. Have they gone and joined the militias, now that their Fuhrer is gonna get whupped?



*No one is going to get " Whupped "....*
*
The DEMOCRAT CRIMINALS are going to lose.
And when you all start the violent Rioting, death will rear it's ugly head...!*
*You got that..!*


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No one is going to get " Whupped "....*
> *
> The DEMOCRAT CRIMINALS are going to lose.
> And when you all start the violent Rioting, death will rear it's ugly head...!*
> *You got that..!*


Talk to me in late November, chump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Talk to me in late November, chump.


*Talking is done in person ignoramus....*
*Something that would make you piss yur pants.
Now go on and elaborate why you think the Dementia laden hair sniffing
fondling fool is going yo win a " Fair " election.....
Oh....you can't because it's a CRIMINAL OPERATION under the guise
of a political Party. If you and your scum thugs attempt to steal this election
there will be hell to pay on the streets .....so you might want to leave the country*
*after Nov 4th if that shit happens...! CHUMP.*


----------

